# ~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~



## SixFourClownin

Ok here it goes, I will be posting all the things I will be doing to my 64 Impala SS, the process has begun so here are the pics I have right now.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

First things first...here it is outside at my mechanics shop
[attachmentid=54490]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is some of the stuff I have, that is going on right now.....
[attachmentid=54491]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chrome Holley carb...BLING!!!!
[attachmentid=54495]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Flowmaster Mufflers, and it is going to the exhaust shop for NEW front to back exhaust!
[attachmentid=54498]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Flowtech Headers!
[attachmentid=54501]


----------



## uce63indyht

lookin good bro........


----------



## SixFourClownin

Blue MSD plug wires
[attachmentid=54503]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I'll take those old manifolds and wire looms off your hands for ya.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Headers are bolted up, and the flamed wire looms, and the plug wires!
[attachmentid=54505]


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

LOOKS GOOD MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## SixFourClownin

Carb is bolted up, Im just waiting on some parts to come in for the plumbing! :angry: and then I will post more progress....
[attachmentid=54507]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 27 2004, 11:18 PM
> *I'll take those old manifolds and wire looms off your hands for ya.
> [snapback]2335348[/snapback]​*


oh ya and that edelbrock fuel line and filter too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Some of the pics turned out a little blury I had the setting on best quality and if you have it on a tripod it comes out a little blurry! :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 27 2004, 11:20 PM
> *oh ya and that edelbrock fuel line and filter too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2335360[/snapback]​*


Im not sure if I want to part with them just yet


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the coments hopefuly tomorrow I will update! :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

man i could have used the side work for some extra cash instead of tune up 2000 making all the loot.i am a mechanic ya know im sure they did a good job though


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 28 2004, 12:24 AM
> *man i could have used the side work for some extra cash instead of tune up 2000 making all the loot.i am a mechanic ya know im sure they did a good job though
> [snapback]2335592[/snapback]​*


Yeah they are taking thier time with it....I didnt know you were a mechanic though, next time I will give you a shout! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

really cleans it up  


tight


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty

my question is are you keeping the bags on or goin wit some juice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 28 2004, 07:56 AM
> *my question is are you keeping the bags on or goin wit some juice
> [snapback]2336109[/snapback]​*


LOL, I sticking with the bags....


----------



## KandyKutty

dam i was looking forward to seeing it on a nice ass 3 at casper


----------



## hopper_ali

very swish


----------



## SixFourClownin

I've had both, I like the bags better....for me


----------



## "I" Ridah

looking good Hommie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> looking good Hommie.
> [snapback]2336265[/snapback]​[/b]


Thanks "G" :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Picture of the engine today after I got off work, they had to take the carb back off to rework some of the plumbing!
[attachmentid=54902]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This picture turned out blurry :angry: I had to replace the 605 Gear box, this ones not painted but I plan on purchasing one to chrome plate!!! :biggrin:
[attachmentid=54903]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin: I mounted the breather on the carb to see what it looks like :0
I cant wait to get it back! they didnt do much today some of the parts I needed didnt come in :angry:
[attachmentid=54904]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I need a K&N air filter....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 28 2004, 10:02 PM
> *I need a K&N air filter....
> [snapback]2338662[/snapback]​*



red air fitler = :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looking great there partna! Proud of you for trying to make it your own rather than just buying it and showing it like you bought it.. Had somebody do that here recently who will remain nameless... 

But that's what a real lowrider does... Can't wait to see what all you have in store for it! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 28 2004, 10:25 PM
> *red air fitler = :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2338764[/snapback]​*


Yeah I have to agree with you, I've seen something called Cool Blue I think do you have any opinions?


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 29 2004, 05:28 AM
> *Yeah I have to agree with you, I've seen something called Cool Blue I think do you have any opinions?
> [snapback]2338776[/snapback]​*


From whatI hear they're cool.... Just put one in a Monte Carlo SS and it breathes just fine.. Just like a K&N...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 28 2004, 10:28 PM
> *Yeah I have to agree with you, I've seen something called Cool Blue I think do you have any opinions?
> [snapback]2338776[/snapback]​*


I think that would look awesome as hell. You gotta let me know how it sounds with those headers and the flowmasters! :biggrin: 

Also can you hook me up with a part number on the headers? Did the clearance well around the crossmember?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 28 2004, 10:26 PM
> *Looking great there partna!  Proud of you for trying to make it your own rather than just buying it and showing it like you bought it..  Had somebody do that here recently who will remain nameless...
> 
> But that's what a real lowrider does...  Can't wait to see what all you have in store for it! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338769[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props Mike :thumbsup:
I should have more pics tomorrow......if everything comes in like its suposed to! I've had bad luck on getting shit here when it's suposed to be here :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 28 2004, 10:31 PM
> *I think that would look awesome as hell.  You gotta let me know how it sounds with those headers and the flowmasters!  :biggrin:
> 
> Also can you hook me up with a part number on the headers?  Did the clearance well around the crossmember?
> [snapback]2338785[/snapback]​*


Yeah they fit perfect, I had the same ones on my old 64 I dont have the part # on me right now but I will post it tomorrow, I didnt use the full header, I have shorties on there, so the exhaust can be bent to shape.


----------



## NINJA

LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DID YOU BUY THAT CARB ALREADY CHROME OR DID YOU HAVE IT DONE?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Oct 28 2004, 10:38 PM
> *LOOKING GOOD!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  DID YOU BUY THAT CARB ALREADY CHROME OR DID YOU HAVE IT DONE?
> [snapback]2338808[/snapback]​*


I bought it already chrome, its a Holley


----------



## YellowAmigo

lookin good man... glad to see you arent just showing the car as dan built it... Much props for takin a car that was already a show winner and personalize it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep up the good work...


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

No prob man, you gonna be at Steve's party tomorrow? if so I look forward to meeting you in person man... See you then
Paul


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 28 2004, 11:17 PM
> *No prob man, you gonna be at Steve's party tomorrow? if so I look forward to meeting you in person man... See you then
> Paul
> [snapback]2338934[/snapback]​*


Im hoping to be there.


----------



## Big Shizzle

he won't be there Paul but i'll bring some pictures and imitate his voice for ya...


----------



## "G-Money"

Hey Mr. C. have you thought of a name for the 4 yet.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 29 2004, 09:27 AM
> *he won't be there Paul but i'll bring some pictures and imitate his voice for ya...
> [snapback]2339788[/snapback]​*


Hey Sean I made it to the Uce show! :biggrin:
Believe me Im trying to make it there


----------



## SixFourClownin

> Hey Mr. C. have you thought of a name for the 4 yet.
> [snapback]2339838[/snapback]​[/b]


Nope, but I have been thinking.....nothing is sticking with me though :angry:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 29 2004, 06:27 AM
> *he won't be there Paul but i'll bring some pictures and imitate his voice for ya...
> [snapback]2339788[/snapback]​*


well that will have to do I guess... the mysterious Mr. C will remain.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 29 2004, 10:54 AM
> *well that will have to do I guess... the mysterious Mr. C will remain.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2339911[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, everybody knows where I'm at....Forel though Im trying to make it


----------



## Kartoon

looks awesome man!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Oct 29 2004, 11:22 AM
> *looks awesome man!
> [snapback]2339977[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie!


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 29 2004, 09:27 AM
> *Hey Sean I made it to the Uce show! :biggrin:
> Believe me Im trying to make it there
> [snapback]2339880[/snapback]​*




That was an appearance something like a super model would do......I am talking about kicking it like WE used to.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 29 2004, 02:54 PM
> *That was an appearance something like a super model would do......I am talking about kicking it like WE used to.....
> [snapback]2340730[/snapback]​*


I hear you bro.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

is it morally ok to rename a car? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here she is at Exhaust Pro, they ran the new exhaust and added Flowmasters, but they didnt fit! :angry: so I have to put the old mufflers back on! 
[attachmentid=55379]


----------



## SixFourClownin

They mounted the replacement 605 gear box this morning, its not painted but like I siad I have ideas! :biggrin:
[attachmentid=55385]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is another view of the ugly black gear box....
[attachmentid=55386]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'm going to have to invest in what they call a mini starter.....my headers and new exhaust run right on the starter I have now, that will take care of the problem.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

hey Curtis, do you want the paint code for that gearbox so you can match it up real quick?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 29 2004, 10:16 PM
> *hey Curtis, do you want the paint code for that gearbox so you can match it up real quick?
> [snapback]2342230[/snapback]​*


Yeah!, it's not the code that I already have....by the way...the code that I have is that the color for under the hood and trunk?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 29 2004, 10:16 PM
> *hey Curtis, do you want the paint code for that gearbox so you can match it up real quick?
> [snapback]2342230[/snapback]​*


  Where did you go Dan?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whats up Steve?


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 29 2004, 09:43 PM
> *Whats up Steve?
> [snapback]2342285[/snapback]​*


Whats up?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Shit nothing much, just sittin here being bored as hell!


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

damn, makin a great car even better. :thumbsup: one thing i have to say is i would add some extened upper arms so the tires sit straight locked up. negative camber doesnt look good on lows.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Oct 30 2004, 01:42 AM
> *damn, makin a great car even better. :thumbsup: one thing i have to say is i would add some extened upper arms so the tires sit straight locked up. negative camber doesnt look good on lows.
> [snapback]2342640[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Oct 30 2004, 01:42 AM
> *damn, makin a great car even better. :thumbsup: one thing i have to say is i would add some extened upper arms so the tires sit straight locked up. negative camber doesnt look good on lows.
> [snapback]2342640[/snapback]​*


not being able to tuck the front wheels looks even dumber though


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 30 2004, 11:14 AM
> *not being able to tuck the front wheels looks even dumber though
> [snapback]2343104[/snapback]​*


I would have to agree, I dont think I will extend....


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 30 2004, 08:14 AM
> *not being able to tuck the front wheels looks even dumber though
> [snapback]2343104[/snapback]​*



are the tires really that close when its slammed? i was just talkin a 5/8- 3/4" extension.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Oct 30 2004, 11:32 PM
> *are the tires really that close when its slammed? i was just talkin a 5/8- 3/4" extension.
> [snapback]2344436[/snapback]​*


the disc brake conversion adds like 3/8" to each side of the car.. the result is a very very very close fit.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

well damn that fuckin sucks.  at least it stops good tho. definatly more important.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Oct 31 2004, 12:11 AM
> *well damn that fuckin sucks.    at least it stops good tho. definatly more important.
> [snapback]2344526[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## 604IMPALA

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 30 2004, 09:12 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]2344528[/snapback]​*



Good quote i your sig


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Oct 31 2004, 12:11 AM
> *well damn that fuckin sucks.    at least it stops good tho. definatly more important.
> [snapback]2344526[/snapback]​*


Yeah my old 64 still had the drums and they sucked, I would rather have the disc brakes than extended A-arms....lol


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man Sean did a helluva impression of you last night, he had a picture and everything... where the F*#$ was you at... you missed a good party...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 31 2004, 02:14 PM
> *Man Sean did a helluva impression of you last night, he had a picture and everything... where the F*#$ was you at... you missed a good party...
> [snapback]2345441[/snapback]​*


LOL, I know I heard I wish I could have been there....I had to help my dad hook up our hot tub, damn electrician stood us up.....so my dad was pissed, and ask Sean thats not a pretty sight :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I will have some more pics on here tonight :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

The duel fuel line that I was gonna use didnt work out "emagine that" so I had to order this one....
[attachmentid=56351]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The fuel filter I had leaked so here is my new one...
[attachmentid=56352]


----------



## SixFourClownin

After the headers were installed the colectors were resting close to the starter so I had to purchase a mini starter......this thing is bad ass!
[attachmentid=56353]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is mounted up, works great!
[attachmentid=56354]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fuel line mounted and everything put back together!! :cheesy: 
[attachmentid=56355]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is another view of the fuel line.
[attachmentid=56357]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what the right side of the motor looks like with the carb on...
[attachmentid=56358]


----------



## SixFourClownin

front view of the motor!
[attachmentid=56359]


----------



## 187_Regal

I HATE MY POLISHED INTAKE....... :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

The damn gear box still dosent work!
I think the new one is defective or something, Im not to sure but thats what Im gonna be dealing with today :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 2 2004, 08:00 AM
> *I HATE MY POLISHED INTAKE....... :angry:
> [snapback]2350924[/snapback]​*


Why is that?
I think I wanna do the chrome one....


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took this pics leaving the mechanics shop last night!
[attachmentid=56360]


----------



## monte88

looks great keep us updated :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2004, 06:54 AM
> *After the headers were installed the colectors were resting close to the starter so I had to purchase a mini starter......this thing is bad ass!
> [attachmentid=56353]
> [snapback]2350907[/snapback]​*


I wish I would have known that you was looking for a starter hommie. I could have saved you some money.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2004, 05:02 AM
> *Why is that?
> I think I wanna do the chrome one....
> [snapback]2350927[/snapback]​*


When you drive your shit, it gets dirty and it is no fun tryin to clean it on the car.......


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 2 2004, 08:53 AM
> *looks great keep us updated :biggrin:
> [snapback]2350968[/snapback]​*


You know I will


----------



## SixFourClownin

> I wish I would have known that you was looking for a starter hommie. I could have saved you some money.
> [snapback]2351012[/snapback]​[/b]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 2 2004, 10:17 AM
> *When you drive your shit, it gets dirty and it is no fun tryin to clean it on the car.......
> [snapback]2351067[/snapback]​*


Ahhh, I can feel that, thats why I want the chrome one


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks good....not trying to hate but you need some chrome covering for the wiring harness


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 2 2004, 03:38 PM
> *Looks good....not trying to hate but you need some chrome covering for the wiring harness
> [snapback]2352316[/snapback]​*


Its all good, I'm not done with it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Cool man.....looking tight, did you get my MO yet??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 2 2004, 03:38 PM
> *Looks good....not trying to hate but you need some chrome covering for the wiring harness
> [snapback]2352316[/snapback]​*



:uh: 

second worst idea in this thread.. wires should be hidden not chromed out. it's an Impala not a honda. Just my opinion :biggrin: 


Hey Curtis, the wife said you called but she erased the message already and figured I had your number already..

whats up?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 2 2004, 03:14 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> second worst idea in this thread..  wires should be hidden not chromed out. it's an Impala not a honda.  Just my opinion  :biggrin:
> Hey Curtis, the wife said you called but she erased the message already and figured I had your number already..
> 
> whats up?
> [snapback]2352754[/snapback]​*


My point was that it would look much better to have a group of wires that are tapped with black electrical tape out in the open to be covered. I would imagine that if he planned on hiding them, they would've been hidden already.....

But we know how opinions are


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 2 2004, 05:14 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> second worst idea in this thread..  wires should be hidden not chromed out. it's an Impala not a honda.  Just my opinion  :biggrin:
> Hey Curtis, the wife said you called but she erased the message already and figured I had your number already..
> 
> whats up?
> [snapback]2352754[/snapback]​*


Yeah thats what I plan on doing, so you dont see them at all, just wanted to know if you knew what that gearbox came out of exactly, cause the one I just got looks exactly the same but dosent work :angry: just let me know, thanks Dan


----------



## lone star

for some reason to me the car looks different in the pictures you take. maybe its the camera, its a nice car none the less. what kind of headers are they that gave you problems with the starter clearance? if i read right


----------



## lowriderlife

what you should find like i have told someone else on here is a distributor cap that has the firing order re-done so you have four wires on each side...4 to left plugs and 4 to the right plugs but they all come out on the same side of the cap..that way they do not criss cross all over like spagetti--------that looks nice and clean-------peace


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 2 2004, 04:43 PM
> *what you should find like i have told someone else on here is a distributor cap that has the firing order re-done so you have four wires on each side...4 to left plugs and 4 to the right plugs but they all come out on the same side of the cap..that way they do not criss cross all over like spagetti--------that looks nice and clean-------peace
> [snapback]2353401[/snapback]​*



the cross fire cap is a piece of shit, they barely ever work, and I think they actually stopped making them becasue they are crap!


----------



## SixFourClownin

My fuel pump went bad on me.
[attachmentid=56668]


----------



## SixFourClownin

So I got this new one.
[attachmentid=56669]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The casing ended up being to big :angry:
[attachmentid=56670]


----------



## SixFourClownin

So I ordered the same fuel pump (Holley) and it should be here today, but this is what I left it looking like last night.
[attachmentid=56671]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I think I finally got the right gearbox :cheesy: so we bolted it up and as soon as I get the fuel pump on I will make sure that it works.
[attachmentid=56672]


----------



## Hialeah56

if you hate your aluminum intake so bad why not get one of these
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW


----------



## /\Chris/\

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## /\Chris/\

Its SOoO beautiful.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 3 2004, 06:09 AM
> *if you hate your aluminum intake so bad why not get one of these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW
> [snapback]2354677[/snapback]​*


I plan on getting one


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 3 2004, 06:15 AM
> *Its SOoO beautiful.
> [snapback]2354679[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 2 2004, 05:03 PM
> *Cool man.....looking tight, did you get my MO yet??
> [snapback]2352690[/snapback]​*


Yeah I got your MO, I sent them out yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my new fuel pump today :biggrin:
[attachmentid=56984]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is out of the box....
[attachmentid=56985]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had to get some heat protectant wrap because the braided fuel line was burnt when they took the stock manifolds off.....
[attachmentid=56986]
They didnt put anything on today  tomorrow it should be done, it has to go back to the exhaust shop :angry: and rerun the exhaust because the flowmasters didnt fit!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I should get her back today :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

She's at the exhaust shop right now, I will have her back today with updated pics. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Can't wait to see it Curtis... lookin good man :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 5 2004, 09:02 AM
> *She's at the exhaust shop right now, I will have her back today with updated pics. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362111[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 5 2004, 01:38 PM
> *Can't wait to see it Curtis... lookin good man :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2362496[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ahight I drove it home tonight....but the steering locked up a little on my street.....so I have to check it out tomorrow! :angry:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 5 2004, 06:50 PM
> *Ahight I drove it home tonight....but the steering locked up a little on my street.....so I have to check it out tomorrow! :angry:
> [snapback]2364065[/snapback]​*



Ahh, the gremlins have returned to their place of origin! :0


----------



## timdog57

:biggrin: They are back :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2004, 09:10 PM
> *:biggrin: They are back :0
> [snapback]2364208[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## timdog57

The #1 Gremlin. LOL


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

omg ahahahahahahaha


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2004, 08:28 PM
> *The #1 Gremlin.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2364254[/snapback]​*



Ya that's their leader right there, they call him peasoup! :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

:0


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup: And there was once the car mascot............216SMURF


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2004, 08:41 PM
> *:thumbsup:  And there was once the car mascot............216SMURF
> [snapback]2364278[/snapback]​*



cruising down the street in the blue and white Smurfala!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:0 

I'd be quiet Curt, I know I have some pictures of the elusive skandalouz! :0


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 5 2004, 08:48 PM
> *:0
> 
> I'd be quiet Curt, I know I have some pictures of the elusive skandalouz!  :0
> [snapback]2364283[/snapback]​*



and I have a shitload of pics that you might not want posted on LIL, now go to bed bitch!


----------



## Spanky

nice ride...


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the new fuel pump mounted on....
[attachmentid=57971]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the protective heat wrap
~NOTE~ This is just temporary cause it looks like shit, so me and my Dad are gonna hard line the fuel and coolant lines!
[attachmentid=57972]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is what happend last night on the way home......
the dipstick got caught up in the steering shaft! So looks like I will be replacing that also :angry:
[attachmentid=57974]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is just another view of the dipstick incident!
[attachmentid=57978]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just thought I would throw this one in....This is where all my money goes! Besides the Old Lady :roflmao:
[attachmentid=57979]


----------



## LowSider

Holy shit man...


Doesnt look like your strapped for cash....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Nov 6 2004, 04:29 PM
> *Holy shit man...
> Doesnt look like your strapped for cash....
> [snapback]2365617[/snapback]​*


LOL, well it dosent look that way, but believe me money goes quick!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Ths dipstick incident, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## naperrida

Yo wut you do for a living? Your car is looking great


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 6 2004, 06:03 PM
> *Ths dipstick incident,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2365852[/snapback]​*


I know man I was like WTF!
Ha Ha Ha, Its all good now though


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Still a sweet ride, it ain't really yours until you put your own blood sweat and tears into it and your puttin it in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

your ride keeps getting better & better every time i see her  clean ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64

Nice progress...


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everybody for the props, I really appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got the dipstick out of the way (LOL) and then took it out for a little while to make sure everything was OK and it is so today I have to order a new dipstick tube and dipstick and install that!
I cant wait untill all this shit is done so I can get it painted!
[attachmentid=58714]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I got the dipstick...........thats about all I did yesterday!
[attachmentid=59186]


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2004, 07:55 AM
> *Well I got the dipstick...........thats about all I did yesterday!
> [attachmentid=59186]
> [snapback]2374947[/snapback]​*


is that the trunk of the impala.i hear pictures can make a car look good but dam :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: j/k keep it chrome homey


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Hell no thats not the trunk of the car unless he drove it through a sandpaper factory for awhile :twak:

hey Curtis, tell your mechanic to pay for that dipstick, when he took it out of the motor to put on the headers, he reinstalled it the wrong way. The tube needs to be spun about 180° going by what I see in the pictures there.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 9 2004, 06:26 PM
> *Hell no thats not the trunk of the car unless he drove it through a sandpaper factory for awhile :twak:
> 
> hey Curtis, tell your mechanic to pay for that dipstick, when he took it out of the motor to put on the headers, he reinstalled it the wrong way.  The tube needs to be spun about 180° going by what I see in the pictures there.
> [snapback]2377493[/snapback]​*


Its more like 90, 180 would run it right into those wire looms!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Nov 9 2004, 08:54 PM
> *is that the trunk of the impala.i hear pictures can make a car look good but dam :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: j/k keep it chrome homey
> [snapback]2377380[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, thats my counter at work


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 9 2004, 09:26 PM
> *Hell no thats not the trunk of the car unless he drove it through a sandpaper factory for awhile :twak:
> 
> hey Curtis, tell your mechanic to pay for that dipstick, when he took it out of the motor to put on the headers, he reinstalled it the wrong way.  The tube needs to be spun about 180° going by what I see in the pictures there.
> [snapback]2377493[/snapback]​*


Yeah he is going to refund me some money, I'm gonna replace that myself.


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new dash compliments of 216RIDER, I'm sending this one to get chromed!
[attachmentid=60425]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is with the bezel off of it.
[attachmentid=60430]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I couldnt find the blue air filter so I'm gonna use this one untill I do find one.
[attachmentid=60433]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is out of the box.
[attachmentid=60434]


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2004, 06:30 PM
> *Here it is with the bezel off of it.
> [attachmentid=60430]
> [snapback]2386676[/snapback]​*



you have to split it into 2 pieces otherwise its going to look like shit!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 11 2004, 09:49 PM
> *you have to split it into 2 pieces otherwise its going to look like shit!
> [snapback]2386752[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz

the red filter looks like ass!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 11 2004, 10:02 PM
> *the red filter looks like ass!
> [snapback]2386794[/snapback]​*


Its only gonna be on there untill I can find the blue one that I want, Hey how do you seperate the dash into two pieces? And how do you put it back together? Cause I was gonna drop it off this weekend to get chromed.


----------



## lone star

what color are you going to paint it


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

you need the digital dash man that would look nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2004, 10:27 PM
> *what color are you going to paint it
> [snapback]2386891[/snapback]​*


I like the color thats on there now, I'm gonna repaint it the same color.....I might add a little blue ice pearl.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 11 2004, 10:29 PM
> *you need the digital dash man that would look nice.
> [snapback]2386899[/snapback]​*


I know I like the digital dash too, but I want the old school look.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2004, 07:35 PM
> *I know I like the digital dash too, but I want the old school look.
> [snapback]2386922[/snapback]​*


then rip the bags off and put on an ol' school aircraft set up cause after all they say that bags are the new way to ride. lol j/p


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2004, 07:34 PM
> *I like the color thats on there now, I'm gonna repaint it the same color.....I might add a little blue ice pearl.
> [snapback]2386919[/snapback]​*



damn does it need a paint job? looks pretty damn clean in the pics????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 11 2004, 10:44 PM
> *then rip the bags off and put on an ol' school aircraft set up cause after all they say that bags are the new way to ride. lol j/p
> [snapback]2386961[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2004, 10:46 PM
> *damn does it need a paint job? looks pretty damn clean in the pics????
> [snapback]2386966[/snapback]​*


I mean it looks pretty damn good, but there is a couple spots that I want to take care of.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2004, 07:35 PM
> *I know I like the digital dash too, but I want the old school look.
> [snapback]2386922[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: 

ok, there is a flange that the ytwo pieces are spotwelded together on
drill a 1/8" hole right through the center of each spotweld
then drill 5/16" hole to drill out the weld. But before you drill out the spot welds, drill a couple of 1/8" holes and run some sheetmetal screws through them, that way when you want to put it back together it will be realigned in the exact location. You can use panel bonding adhesive to glue it back together.


----------



## Mr Impala

I just got a digital dash from dakota digital they look sick and you can get it with blue lights to match your car


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 11 2004, 10:50 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> ok,  there is a flange that the ytwo pieces are spotwelded together on
> drill a 1/8" hole right through the center of each spotweld
> then drill 5/16" hole to drill out the weld.  But before you drill out the spot welds,  drill a couple of 1/8" holes and run some sheetmetal screws through them,  that way when you want to put it back together it will be realigned in the exact location.  You can use panel bonding adhesive to glue it back together.
> [snapback]2386979[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: thanks bro!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2004, 07:49 PM
> *I mean it looks pretty damn good, but there is a couple spots that I want to take care of.
> [snapback]2386974[/snapback]​*


ok, looks good already, keep the topic posted :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 11 2004, 10:58 PM
> *I just got a digital dash from dakota digital they look sick and you can get it with blue lights to match your car
> [snapback]2387000[/snapback]​*


Now thats got me thinking


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2004, 10:59 PM
> *ok, looks good already, keep the topic posted  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2387004[/snapback]​*


You know I will!


----------



## Mr Impala

im painting my car silver so i got m ine to light up white


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 11 2004, 10:50 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> ok,  there is a flange that the ytwo pieces are spotwelded together on
> drill a 1/8" hole right through the center of each spotweld
> then drill 5/16" hole to drill out the weld.  But before you drill out the spot welds,  drill a couple of 1/8" holes and run some sheetmetal screws through them,  that way when you want to put it back together it will be realigned in the exact location.  You can use panel bonding adhesive to glue it back together.
> [snapback]2386979[/snapback]​*


Looks like I'm gonna be using a spot weld cutter today! I have to send that dash out today


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 12 2004, 08:05 AM
> *Looks like I'm gonna be using a spot weld cutter today! I have to send that dash out today
> [snapback]2388070[/snapback]​*


Cool! :biggrin: I got the dash seperated this morning, I will post pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## voodoo63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2004, 06:55 AM
> *Well I got the dipstick...........thats about all I did yesterday!
> [attachmentid=59186]
> [snapback]2374947[/snapback]​*


hey USO, did you get that new dipstick in yet? if so, any tricks or tips?
i had to take mine out to get the headers lined up correctly but then as i went to put the new one on i couldnt get a good enough angle to put enough pressure on it without f-ing up the finish... i have been driving around without it since but that cant be too good  Thanks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 12 2004, 10:50 AM
> *hey USO, did you get that new dipstick in yet? if so, any tricks or tips?
> i had to take mine out to get the headers lined up correctly but then as i went to put the new one on i couldnt get a good enough angle to put enough pressure on it without f-ing up the finish... i have been driving around without it since but that cant be too good   Thanks
> [snapback]2388334[/snapback]​*


Nah I didnt get it in there yet, but what I was gonna do was get it in there as far as I could by hand and then take the biggest screwdriver I can find that will fit in the dipstick tube and then tap on the head of the screwdriver lightly untill it goes the rest of the way in. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2004, 06:29 PM
> *My new dash compliments of 216RIDER, I'm sending this one to get chromed!
> [attachmentid=60425]
> [snapback]2386665[/snapback]​*


Seen one of those done chromed....it looked good.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 12 2004, 01:14 PM
> *Seen one of those done chromed....it looked good.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2388729[/snapback]​*


I know I love the way they look, I cant wait to get it back! :biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82

Lokar dipsticks are the way to go. check out mine


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Nov 12 2004, 01:29 PM
> *Lokar dipsticks are the way to go. check out mine
> [snapback]2388830[/snapback]​*


Yeah I plan on eventually upgrading later on, Im just trying to get it togther so I can take it to the paint shop.


----------



## outkastbd82

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Before I went to work I disassembled my gauge cluster so I can clean it out and get everything working properly, I also polished the lense I dont have pictures yet but I will soon :biggrin:
attachmentid=60775]


----------



## SixFourClownin

When I got to work I took a 1/8" drill bit and drilled through the center of each spot weld and drilled a few extra holes so I can rivet the dash back together after I get it back, then I took a spot weld cutter and cut the rest of the weld out so I could split the dash into two pieces so the chrome would look better!
THANKS "skandalouz" for the tip! :thumbsup:
[attachmentid=60776]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just another view of the dash after I split it.
[attachmentid=60777]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 12 2004, 07:45 PM
> *Just another view of the dash after I split it.
> [attachmentid=60777]
> [snapback]2390525[/snapback]​*


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 12 2004, 06:44 PM
> *When I got to work I took a 1/8" drill bit and drilled through the center of each spot weld and drilled a few extra holes so I can rivet the dash back together after I get it back, then I took a spot weld cutter and cut the rest of the weld out so I could split the dash into two pieces so the chrome would look better!
> THANKS "skandalouz" for the tip! :thumbsup:
> [attachmentid=60776]
> [snapback]2390521[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 13 2004, 12:28 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2390946[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

USOFOREVER droped my dash off to be chromed should have it back real soon!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 16 2004, 07:52 AM
> *USOFOREVER droped my dash off to be chromed should have it back real soon!
> [snapback]2416775[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2417050[/snapback]​[/b]


Whats up "G" glad to hear your back Uce! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

Thanks Playboy....


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Nov 12 2004, 10:29 AM
> *Lokar dipsticks are the way to go. check out mine
> [snapback]2388830[/snapback]​*



flip flop paint alert


----------



## SixFourClownin

Courtesy of USOFOREVER I got a polished switch plate, and I purchased new switches.
[attachmentid=62630]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And yes they are Carling switches :cheesy:
I'm going to go ahead and relocate my switches and radio and mount the factory back in the dash and relocate the gauges, so when I paint it all the holes are predrilled.
[attachmentid=62633]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my factory radio yesterday from "1 LO 64" now I have to make a plate and weld it back into the dash so I can get it factory again.
[attachmentid=63310]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is my under dash box for my radio I will have this painted to match my dash when I have the car painted.
[attachmentid=63311]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I dont know why Im even posting this but Im bored so!
Switch cord :dunno: 

[attachmentid=63312]


----------



## Big Shizzle

hey curtis I need one of those under dash kits too...........


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 18 2004, 07:48 AM
> *hey curtis I need one of those under dash kits too...........
> [snapback]2424095[/snapback]​*


I got you.....:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

:0 Lookin good......Where did you get the carlings?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 18 2004, 09:20 AM
> *:0 Lookin good......Where did you get the carlings?
> [snapback]2424233[/snapback]​*


CCE just got 'em back in :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 16 2004, 08:16 PM
> *Courtesy of USOFOREVER I got a polished switch plate, and I purchased new switches.
> [attachmentid=62630]
> [snapback]2419410[/snapback]​*



I need one like that myself but chromed.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 18 2004, 05:58 AM
> *I got my factory radio yesterday from "1 LO 64" now I have to make a plate and weld it back into the dash so I can get it factory again.
> [attachmentid=63310]
> [snapback]2424007[/snapback]​*



Sorry I didn't clean it up for you man.....I was on my lunch hour!!

What switch combo's you gonna wire up?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Its all good bro, I cleaned it up tonight I'll post pics tomorrow I left my camera at work......just individual corners.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got this guy that comes in my store to fabricate me a gauge pod that is gonna fit right in my center console that way I can hide my air gauges so I can mount my under dash dash box where they used to be.... :biggrin:
I should have it by Tuesday, as soon as I get it then I can put the factory radio back in the dash put my TV deck in and mount my switch plate.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 20 2004, 03:06 PM
> *I got this guy that comes in my store to fabricate me a gauge pod that is gonna fit right in my center console that way I can hide my air gauges so I can mount my under dash dash box where they used to be.... :biggrin:
> I should have it by Tuesday, as soon as I get it then I can put the factory radio back in the dash put my TV deck in and mount my switch plate.
> [snapback]2431241[/snapback]​*



SOunds like a plan! Can't wait to see it all done! And yeah for air all corners is usually the best and is pretty fun to play with that way.. I speak from experience.. Being able to throw the car in any position you can think of is way better than having to pick the whole car up and play with dumps to get it where you want..


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 21 2004, 12:24 AM
> *SOunds like a plan!  Can't wait to see it all done!  And yeah for air all corners is usually the best and is pretty fun to play with that way..  I speak from experience..  Being able to throw the car in any position you can think of is way better than having to pick the whole car up and play with dumps to get it where you want..
> [snapback]2432980[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFourClownin

I should have my dash back soon!
Im getting anxious!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=66053]
OK here is what I plan on doing different in this picture, as for the radio its comming out and the factory is going to be welded back in place, the dash vent wont be there anymore when I get my chrome dash back, the gauges are being relocated in my console so I can hide them, a under dash box is going where the gauges are now and Im putting a indash TV in, and the switches in the console are gonna be removed and a new console will go back in there so its factory and not cut up, my switch plate is going on the driver side..... 4 switches individual corners. After all that is done then it will be ready to be painted :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ok the next few pictures are what I just got done doing this morning, I finally got the mangled dipstick out of there and rotated the tube.....
[attachmentid=66055]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And then put the new dipstick in there so now all thats done.......
[attachmentid=66056]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took the old air filter out.....
[attachmentid=66057]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what it looked like with the old air filter in there.....
[attachmentid=66058]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And here is what it looks like with the K&N.....I know some of you said that it would look like ass but I like it....
[attachmentid=66059]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another......
[attachmentid=66060]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry I really like the way it looks......last one I promise :biggrin:
[attachmentid=66061]


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK I think this is fucking halarious!
here is what my old dipstick looked like, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[attachmentid=66062]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

[attachmentid=66063]


----------



## Big Shizzle

damn curtis you are doin it bro.....i am comin up to "see" you today....have to buy some more parts.....tryin to make mine look like yours....ask joe


----------



## "G-Money"

looking good Mr. C.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Nov 24 2004, 08:44 AM
> *looking good Mr. C.
> [snapback]2443891[/snapback]​*


Well thank you "G" :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

is your block painted black? also I know I could go back and try to find out but I'll just ask a dummy question. is it a 327 or 350. that you got in that 4


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Nov 24 2004, 08:52 AM
> *is your block painted black? also I know I could go back and try to find out but I'll just ask a dummy question. is it a 327 or 350. that you got in that 4
> [snapback]2443923[/snapback]​*


Yeah its a 350, and yes its black I plan on sometime in the future painting it blue, but I dont know when that will be


----------



## Big Shizzle

sold the interior out of that car last night......plus it's payday!!! woo who


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 24 2004, 09:15 AM
> *sold the interior out of that car last night......plus it's payday!!!  woo who
> [snapback]2443959[/snapback]​*


Its payday for you too :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 24 2004, 06:15 AM
> *[attachmentid=66053]
> OK here is what I plan on doing different in this picture, as for the radio its comming out and the factory is going to be welded back in place, the dash vent wont be there anymore when I get my chrome dash back, the gauges are being relocated in my console so I can hide them, a under dash box is going where the gauges are now and Im putting a indash TV in, and the switches in the console are gonna be removed and a new console will go back in there so its factory and not cut up, my switch plate is going on the driver side..... 4 switches individual corners. After all that is done then it will be ready to be painted :biggrin:
> [snapback]2443719[/snapback]​*


Progress is looking real good man!! I have one question to the first thing that caught my eye and maybe it's just the lighting but, are the kickpanels covered in black carpet? :dunno: 

If so, what's you're plans for those........


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 24 2004, 09:21 AM
> *Progress is looking real good man!! I have one question to the first thing that caught my eye and maybe it's just the lighting but, are the kickpanels covered in black carpet? :dunno:
> 
> If so, what's you're plans for those........
> [snapback]2443970[/snapback]​*


yeah thats black carpet....I'm redoing the whole interior in all white, blue carpet :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OOohhhhhhhhhhh that'll look nice!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 24 2004, 09:30 AM
> *OOohhhhhhhhhhh that'll look nice!!
> [snapback]2443986[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: I cant wait!


----------



## 187_Regal

Oh boy oh boy........I cant wait to see this thing out on the road.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 24 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Oh boy oh boy........I cant wait to see this thing out on the road.
> [snapback]2444467[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: thanks Russ!


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK this was fabricated to fit in my center console to hold my gauges, now this is just the first step I still have to cover it. It is made out of galvanized.
[attachmentid=67058]


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY

TTT


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 24 2004, 12:48 PM
> *:biggrin: thanks Russ!
> [snapback]2444734[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 28 2004, 02:32 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2454524[/snapback]​*


Whats up cheeks, slowly but shurly I will have it done :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

what are you doinf with all the crap that not fitting? i might could use one of those flows.


----------



## Hialeah56

I like the og look your going for  oye by the way just in case your still looking for a blue air filter
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...053&prmenbr=361


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Nov 28 2004, 09:38 PM
> *what are you doinf with all the crap that not fitting? i might could use one of those flows.
> [snapback]2455199[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, I'm taking it back to my store and selling it.....what are you looking for though I got the hook up


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 28 2004, 11:44 PM
> *I like the og look your going for   oye by the way just in case your still looking for a blue air filter
> http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...053&prmenbr=361
> [snapback]2455501[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: Good lookin out bro!


----------



## Lowridingmike

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I took the red K&N air filter out and then took some Accel filter cleaner and cleaned all the red filter oil out and used some Accel Kool Blue filter oil and that made my air filter blue! :biggrin:

I will post pictures tonight! I have to admit though it does look better!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 30 2004, 09:35 AM
> *OK, I took the red K&N air filter out and then took some Accel filter cleaner and cleaned all the red filter oil out and used some Accel Kool Blue filter oil and that made my air filter blue! :biggrin:
> 
> I will post pictures tonight! I have to admit though it does look better!
> [snapback]2460947[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## skandalouz

What a waste, iwould have just bought the Accel filter first! They do make one!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 30 2004, 10:51 PM
> *What a waste,  iwould have just bought the Accel filter first!  They do make one!
> [snapback]2463246[/snapback]​*


it does not matter to him he's just having fun :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 30 2004, 11:51 PM
> *What a waste,  iwould have just bought the Accel filter first!  They do make one!
> [snapback]2463246[/snapback]​*




good, then you buy the accel and he will have his blue k&n.......custom


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 30 2004, 11:51 PM
> *What a waste,  iwould have just bought the Accel filter first!  They do make one!
> [snapback]2463246[/snapback]​*


They dont make a Accel in the size I need, so I dont think its a waste.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 1 2004, 08:48 AM
> *They dont make a Accel in the size I need, so I dont think its a waste.
> [snapback]2464349[/snapback]​*



Funny cause I got the part number right in front of me! :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 1 2004, 06:59 PM
> *Funny cause I got the part number right in front of me!  :0
> [snapback]2466306[/snapback]​*


whats the # i want to see if it matchs mine :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 1 2004, 07:59 PM
> *Funny cause I got the part number right in front of me!   :0
> [snapback]2466306[/snapback]​*


Post the part number cause I sell Accel, and we cant get the size that matches up to my air breather, the only thing listed in our book is round or flat.

It dosent matter I have a blue filter now so Im good thanks though!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2004, 09:25 AM
> *Post the part number cause I sell Accel, and we cant get the size that matches up to my air breather, the only thing listed in our book is round or flat.
> 
> It dosent matter I have a blue filter now so Im good thanks though!
> [snapback]2468036[/snapback]​*



its in the catalogue for 2005 under round! K02404, that will fit.


----------



## grand prix78

any update pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Dec 2 2004, 09:38 PM
> *any update pics
> [snapback]2469975[/snapback]​*


Yes I have some updated pics, I fucked up my leg so I havent really been on here much but here they are :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here's how my air filter turned out :cheesy:

[attachmentid=69598]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I finally drilled out the holes for my gauges.
[attachmentid=69599]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another
[attachmentid=69601]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ok, because I want the OG look and Im putting my gauges in my SS console and the piece I had fabricated recesses in, I cut out this piece of lexan to cover my gauges I still have to make a trim ring though, so its not done yet.
[attachmentid=69602]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Oh yeah, this is the Accel kool blue filter oil kit.
[attachmentid=69603]


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new intake manifold!
[attachmentid=69604]


----------



## SixFourClownin

CHROME!!!! I cant wait to get this on!
[attachmentid=69605]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Gotta have the new gaskets.
[attachmentid=69606]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'm not sure if I'm gonna have to use this or not because it looks like the carb will line up good so I guess I will see.
[attachmentid=69607]


----------



## Big Shizzle

I like your intake.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 3 2004, 07:58 AM
> *I like your intake.....
> [snapback]2470609[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: Hey I like yours too!


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 3 2004, 06:35 AM
> *CHROME!!!! I cant wait to get this on!
> [attachmentid=69605]
> [snapback]2470544[/snapback]​*


nothing like chrome....  I can't wait to get mine in.


----------



## 187_Regal

Wish I had One of those.....


----------



## outkastbd82

That is the same intake manifold that i have on my monte carlo...Looking good


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everybody! :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

I see nothing but pimp shit  Love that intake and blue filter :biggrin: that should finish that engine up


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin

First things first, I took the JVC out of the dash and now Im ready to make a plate to reinstall the factory radio........Dont worry I have new dash trim on the way :biggrin:

[attachmentid=70987]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Next I mounted the switch plate where I wanted it.
[attachmentid=70988]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And last but not least, I picked this up at a local swap meet.......a new flamed radiator cap!
[attachmentid=70989]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'm still no where near done with what Im doing, like I said before I still have to relocate my gauges in my SS console, remount my radio in the factory location, mount my under dash box, fix my secret compartment in the console, wire up my switch plate and still have to redo the interior and have it painted!


----------



## Indy64

Ok time out.....

Am I wrong here or is your dash brown/tan??? Has it always been that color? I thought the interior was white/blue?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 6 2004, 08:39 AM
> *Ok time out.....
> 
> Am I wrong here or is your dash brown/tan???  Has it always been that color?  I thought the interior was white/blue?
> [snapback]2478917[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, nope thats what I thought its called fawn, Thats why Im redoing the interior........the dash will match the car and the seats will be white and the carpet will be blue............I thought the same shit bro.


----------



## Indy64

ahh, ok ok....makes sence now. I just got off of work and I know I'm not THAT tired!!!! 

btw....everythings looking good. I know the question thats probably been asked a million times....you gonna have it at Casper??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 6 2004, 08:46 AM
> *ahh, ok ok....makes sence now.  I just got off of work and I know I'm not THAT tired!!!!
> 
> btw....everythings looking good.  I know the question thats probably been asked a million times....you gonna have it at Casper??
> [snapback]2478943[/snapback]​*


Nope, I thought I was, but my painter wants to paint it in in the spring so of course it wont be there, but I guess that gives me more time to get my interior ready so I can put it in after its painted.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Those floormats make me sad.

The interior was never white and blue :twak:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

car looks good, so does the progress, on any car...................cant wait to get mine started, but its burried in snow :uh:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 6 2004, 06:14 PM
> *Those floormats make me sad.
> 
> The interior was never white and blue :twak:
> [snapback]2480053[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: guess thats what I get for assumeing :dunno: :twak:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 6 2004, 04:14 PM
> *Those floormats make me sad.
> 
> The interior was never white and blue :twak:
> [snapback]2480053[/snapback]​*



My interior is white and blue! :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 6 2004, 06:14 PM
> *Those floormats make me sad.
> 
> The interior was never white and blue :twak:
> [snapback]2480053[/snapback]​*


I just put those bitches in there for the time being, I know AUTOZONE! :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'm waiting on my new gauges to come in........


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 6 2004, 08:15 PM
> *I'm waiting on my new gauges to come in........
> [snapback]2480615[/snapback]​*


what kind, You'll be jealous of mine! :0


----------



## Keepit-real

damn its lookin good so far good pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 6 2004, 10:26 PM
> *what kind,  You'll be jealous of mine! :0
> [snapback]2480657[/snapback]​*


Shit I'm not doing anything to crazy, just some standard dual pressure air gauges and a water temp, but you wont be able to see em unless you open the center console.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 7 2004, 04:46 AM
> *damn its lookin good so far good pics
> [snapback]2481506[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, well I have one gauge (dual air pressure) its a APC thats all I could find that my store can get, I dont really care for APC but what am I gonna do, if anyone knows a part # for a autometer or something that would be cool. I have to have 2 dual air pressure, and a water tempature.
[attachmentid=71304]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is out of the box, I dont really think that it looks too bad so I might just not worry about trying to find other gauges  
[attachmentid=71305]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Bulb covers to make the gauges light up blue at night :biggrin:

[attachmentid=71306]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is the first gauge in the panel.
[attachmentid=71307]


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Why don't you get some Digital Pressure Gauges and make you a Fiberglass Gauge holder, then have Doe Spray it to match your car? Just an Idea..


Steve


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Dec 7 2004, 09:58 AM
> *Why don't you get some Digital Pressure Gauges and make you a Fiberglass Gauge holder, then have Doe Spray it to match your car?  Just and Idea..
> Steve
> [snapback]2481789[/snapback]​*


Do they make a dual pressure digital gauge?


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 01:07 PM
> *Bulb covers to make the gauges light up blue at night :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=71306]
> [snapback]2481596[/snapback]​*


damn man - you payed for 6 caps and only got 5? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: don't let 'em fool you!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 7 2004, 10:13 AM
> *damn man - you payed for 6 caps and only got 5?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: don't let 'em fool you!
> [snapback]2481819[/snapback]​*


I got the 6th one on one of the gauges, LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 10:10 AM
> *Do they make a dual pressure digital gauge?
> [snapback]2481813[/snapback]​*


I think Im going to go with the OG gauges.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just ordered some speed glo gauges so they will light up indiglo blue :biggrin:


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 04:14 PM
> *I got the 6th one on one of the gauges, LOL
> [snapback]2481823[/snapback]​*


right on Sir!  ..... what about using blue LEDs instead of the factory bulbs?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 7 2004, 10:32 AM
> *right on Sir!  ..... what about using blue LEDs instead of the factory bulbs?
> [snapback]2481853[/snapback]​*


I was going to do that, but I just orderd some indiglo gauges that light up blue, so now I have to take my gauges that I just got, back. Plus they are a little better looking. :biggrin:


----------



## asco1

aaight cool - can't wait to see them working.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 7 2004, 11:48 AM
> *aaight cool - can't wait to see them working.
> [snapback]2482107[/snapback]​*


Shit me either, as soon as I get everything going, READY FOR PAINT!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

more progress :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Dec 7 2004, 11:19 AM
> *more progress :0
> [snapback]2482433[/snapback]​*



the car was already done....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 01:20 PM
> *the car was already done....
> [snapback]2482440[/snapback]​*


No it wasnt already done, It might be done in your eyes, but in mine I bought a clean project car :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

car was not doen, why would he be doign all this again to have it more complete in his eyes?????????/


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

are you getting a water temp gauge with an electronic sender or what?

I would have just relocated the air gauges you got the car with, the APC ones look like ricer crap, but the indiglo gauges sound kinda slick.  

BTW, did anyone understand what BigNasty85Regal just said?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 7 2004, 05:24 PM
> *are you getting a water temp gauge with an electronic sender or what?
> 
> I would have just relocated the air gauges you got the car with,  the APC ones look like ricer crap, but the indiglo gauges sound kinda slick.
> 
> BTW, did anyone understand what BigNasty85Regal just said?
> [snapback]2483075[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, yeah I understand what he is talking about.

Yeah Im getting a electronic temp. gauge.

I have to agree with you I hate the APC, but I have the indiglo ones on the way :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 04:44 PM
> *Ha Ha Ha, yeah I understand what he is talking about.
> 
> Yeah Im getting a electronic temp. gauge.
> 
> I have to agree with you I hate the APC, but I have the indiglo ones on the way :biggrin:
> [snapback]2483153[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 7 2004, 07:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2483475[/snapback]​*


Whats up cheeks, I cant wait to get my shit done bro!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Lookin' good man......


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 11:35 AM
> *No it wasnt already done, It might be done in your eyes, but in mine I bought a clean project car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2482461[/snapback]​*


well like anyone on here i have my own opinion and im free to express it

so i will say i dont like your stlye and lots have aggreed with me i think your looking past what the car is


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 08:15 PM
> *well like anyone on here i have my own opinion and im free to express it
> 
> so i will say i dont like your stlye and lots have aggreed with me i think your looking past what the car is
> [snapback]2483661[/snapback]​*


wow :0 ......
im just curious and its not my consern ,,but what about his style do u not like ?
he is simply adding to the same flamed things and moving existing things around .u didnt seen to mind it when it was dans..right? so whats different enough u feel like u have to bash the mans "style" or car? just wondering .. but it also seems u and "others" convers about what he is doing and u are the only one speaking up? curtis do your thing and dont worry about whatever anyone else thinks..


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2004, 06:41 PM
> *wow :0 ......
> im just curious and its not my consern ,,but what about his style do u not like ?
> he is simply adding to the same flamed things and moving existing things around .u didnt seen to mind it when it was dans..right? so whats different enough u feel like u have to bash the mans "style" or car? just wondering .. but it also seems u and "others" convers about what he is doing and u are the only one  speaking up? curtis do your thing and dont worry about whatever anyone else thinks..
> [snapback]2483745[/snapback]​*



hell people tell people to do shit here all the time im just voicing a opinion when your building your closed minded im not bashing anyone...


----------



## LincolnJames

ok im sorry maybe u werent bashing ..i was just asking what was different. u said u didnt like his style .but its still the same style as when dan had it .just adding more and chrome ,except the interior part ,i was just curious.im not hating or starting anything(i dont do that anymore)just trying to understand


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2004, 06:50 PM
> *ok im sorry maybe u werent bashing ..i was just asking what was different. u said u didnt like his style .but its still the same style as when dan had it .just adding more and chrome ,except the interior part ,i was just curious.im not hating or starting anything(i dont do that anymore)just trying to understand
> [snapback]2483771[/snapback]​*


1 apc products on a impala i know its nit picky but of all the brands in the world y APC i know he eats sleeps and shits money so y not keep up with the new edge style of the car

2 over kill on flaming i was not thrilled when the billet aircleaner and valve covers went on but after they were chromed they were cool over doneness

3 black plastic wire loom....barf if i ever saw that car at a show id wait till no one was looking and rip that shit off

4 the switches on the dash...no its not a car with hydros and no i never like the switches on the console im dont know what to suggest but neither flow

5 i seen a pic of the fire wall there is some cable running along the top of it...completely defeats a shaved firewall although it has a large scrar on it were it was not finished being smoother...fix the firewall and keep it shaved

6 the black hose tubing come one this a is a build topic lets see some basic fab bend some brake line chrome it and instant hard lined motor

7 AN style red and blue fittings...last time i checked not one part of that car is RED not one PART say hello to color clash

8 the radio situation...ok hes putting the factory radio in good plan but wrong attack wtf is that black platic thing doing..i hope that goes in the trash be creative hide the radio dont slap in under the dash your trying to hide the gauges and get rid of the under dash pod so y slap a ugly radio under it TACKY

there were themes with the car, things worked together your making everything clash if you want some ideas with what would flow i will gladly help you out and im sure other people have great ideas for it but i would like to see you put the parts and tools down and step away from the car till your re think what your doing

again no hate just want to get my voice out there...there is so much flow to be had


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 09:05 PM
> *1 apc products on a impala i know its nit picky but of all the brands in the world y APC i know he eats sleeps and shits money so y not keep up with the new edge style of the car
> 
> 2 over kill on flaming i was not thrilled when the billet aircleaner and valve covers went on but after they were chromed they were cool over doneness
> 
> 3 black plastic wire loom....barf if i ever saw that car at a show id wait till no one was looking and rip that shit off
> 
> 4 the switches on the dash...no its not a car with hydros and no i never like the switches on the console im dont know what to suggest but neither flow
> 
> 5 i seen a pic of the fire wall there is some cable running along the top of it...completely defeats a shaved firewall although it has a large scrar on it were it was not finished being smoother...fix the firewall and keep it shaved
> 
> 6 the black hose tubing come one this a is a build topic lets see some basic fab bend some brake line chrome it and instant hard lined motor
> 
> 7 AN style red and blue fittings...last time i checked not one part of that car is RED not one PART say hello to color clash
> 
> 8 the radio situation...ok hes putting the factory radio in good plan but wrong attack wtf is that black platic thing doing..i hope that goes in the trash be creative hide the radio dont slap in under the dash your trying to hide the gauges and get rid of the under dash pod so y slap a ugly radio under it TACKY
> 
> there were themes with the car, things worked together your making everything clash if you want some ideas with what would flow i will gladly help you out and im sure other people have great ideas for it but i would like to see you put the parts and tools down and step away from the car till your re think what your doing
> 
> again no hate just want to get my voice out there...there is so much flow to be had
> [snapback]2483829[/snapback]​*


OK as for the APC products I dont like them either but if you noticed thats all I can find.

The flamed products cool, you dont like them well I do!

Black plastic wire loom, bro give me chance to finish it......I JUST STARTED!

I like switches on the dash, where else are they suposed to go?

the fire wall, like I said before I JUST STARTED!

If you read all of this thread I stated I was going to hard line all the fuel and coolant lines.

the red and blue fittings, thats your opinion I happen to like it.

The radio under the dash I think is a great idea seen it done before and I plan on painting the box, I dont think a indash TV looks good hidden......I kind of want to see it!



Thanks for your opinions though I appreciate you taking the time to review everything I do!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2004, 08:41 PM
> *curtis do your thing and dont worry about whatever anyone else thinks..
> [snapback]2483745[/snapback]​*


Thanks James, I dont let people get to me, everybody knows what Im capable of building :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 7 2004, 08:14 PM
> *Lookin' good man......
> [snapback]2483658[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro!

Hey you wouldnt happen to have another radio for a 63 or 64 Impala would you, one of my buddies is looking for one?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

great to see you still dont get it o well your ride..last time i visit this topic


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 09:53 PM
> *great to see you still dont get it o well your ride..last time i visit this topic
> [snapback]2483958[/snapback]​*


Thank God! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## timdog57

So when are you able to pick apart peoples cars Matt? Are you the lowrider God now that you have a Impala? I think Curtis is doing his thing well, and doing what *HE* wants not what everybody else wants. Following other peoples trends is what *doesn't* seperate you from the others. In my opinion it is not my style period, but I gave props to Dan for building it and I give props to Curtis for doing his best to better it. I have a feeling that once it gets the interior in it and painted..........when it is done per say it will be very nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 7 2004, 10:16 PM
> *So when are you able to pick apart peoples cars Matt?  Are you the lowrider God now that you have a Impala?  I think Curtis is doing his thing well, and doing what HE wants not what everybody else wants.  Following other peoples trends is what doesn't seperate you from the others.  In my opinion it is not my style period, but I gave props to Dan for building it and I give props to Curtis for doing his best to better it.  I have a feeling that once it gets the interior in it and painted..........when it is done per say it will be very nice.
> [snapback]2484040[/snapback]​*


Thanks Tim for the props! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 7 2004, 08:16 PM
> *So when are you able to pick apart peoples cars Matt?  Are you the lowrider God now that you have a Impala?  I think Curtis is doing his thing well, and doing what HE wants not what everybody else wants.  Following other peoples trends is what doesn't seperate you from the others.  In my opinion it is not my style period, but I gave props to Dan for building it and I give props to Curtis for doing his best to better it.  I have a feeling that once it gets the interior in it and painted..........when it is done per say it will be very nice.
> [snapback]2484040[/snapback]​*


ur all missing what im saying im not telling him to make a cookie cutter car he already is doing that i want him to continue the flow that was started....

im not saying to build an extension of dans car either

its up to him to take the car to the next level and the way its going is against the grain


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 10:50 PM
> *ur all missing what im saying im not telling him to make a cookie cutter car he already is doing that i want him to continue the flow that was started....
> 
> im not saying to build an extension of dans car either
> 
> its up to him to take the car to the next level and the way its going is against the grain
> [snapback]2484078[/snapback]​*


Bro, you have no idea what Im doing with this car. Im not going to buy a car and then finish building it, thats not what Im about. Im going to redo the car and build it the way I want to build it. period.


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=71639]


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 10:50 PM
> *ur all missing what im saying im not telling him to make a cookie cutter car he already is doing that i want him to continue the flow that was started....
> 
> im not saying to build an extension of dans car either
> 
> its up to him to take the car to the next level and the way its going is against the grain
> [snapback]2484078[/snapback]​*


u have some good points..i guess i missed a few pix.but again its not done.trust me if when it is done ,and things clash and look funny we will nit pick him to death ,cause he does have the money to do it right ,un like me who is broke and needs sponsers for some paint....... :biggrin:


----------



## 64KyBelair

nice shit man i got a radio out of a 64 belair layin around somewhere if u need one not sure its the same but jus let me know


----------



## theoglean

Man it's your car. Only opinion I have is chrome the rearend now!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 8 2004, 01:10 AM
> *u have some good points..i guess i missed a few pix.but again its not done.trust me if when it is done ,and things clash and look funny we will nit pick him to death ,cause he does have the money to do it right ,un like me who is broke and needs sponsers for some paint....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2484592[/snapback]​*


Its all good James I want you all to nit pick it when its done, what all do you need for paint?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Dec 8 2004, 03:05 AM
> *nice shit man i got a radio out of a 64 belair layin around somewhere if u need one not sure its the same but jus let me know
> [snapback]2484871[/snapback]​*


Can you take a picture? How much do you want for it?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Dec 8 2004, 03:28 AM
> *Man it's your car. Only opinion I have is chrome the rearend now!
> [snapback]2484929[/snapback]​*


  I have plans for that already


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 7 2004, 09:05 PM
> *1 apc products on a impala i know its nit picky but of all the brands in the world y APC i know he eats sleeps and shits money so y not keep up with the new edge style of the car
> 
> 2 over kill on flaming i was not thrilled when the billet aircleaner and valve covers went on but after they were chromed they were cool over doneness
> 
> 3 black plastic wire loom....barf if i ever saw that car at a show id wait till no one was looking and rip that shit off
> 
> 4 the switches on the dash...no its not a car with hydros and no i never like the switches on the console im dont know what to suggest but neither flow
> 
> 5 i seen a pic of the fire wall there is some cable running along the top of it...completely defeats a shaved firewall although it has a large scrar on it were it was not finished being smoother...fix the firewall and keep it shaved
> 
> 6 the black hose tubing come one this a is a build topic lets see some basic fab bend some brake line chrome it and instant hard lined motor
> 
> 7 AN style red and blue fittings...last time i checked not one part of that car is RED not one PART say hello to color clash
> 
> 8 the radio situation...ok hes putting the factory radio in good plan but wrong attack wtf is that black platic thing doing..i hope that goes in the trash be creative hide the radio dont slap in under the dash your trying to hide the gauges and get rid of the under dash pod so y slap a ugly radio under it TACKY
> 
> there were themes with the car, things worked together your making everything clash if you want some ideas with what would flow i will gladly help you out and im sure other people have great ideas for it but i would like to see you put the parts and tools down and step away from the car till your re think what your doing
> 
> again no hate just want to get my voice out there...there is so much flow to be had
> [snapback]2483829[/snapback]​*





man you kill me.....I never had a problem with you before bro but I HAVE to speak on this one.....Do I need to go and get pictures of the interior you were doing in you grand prix??? or how long did you drive around with your fillers being a different color from the car. That shit was ugly but I never said one word about it but when you try to get on here and run it about one of my family members I mind as well let you know. The point of that is just because you have an opinion doesn't necessarily mean you have to express it. I know you have an impala now and you think your shit don't stink but you need to remember where you came from. By the way what have you done to YOUR impala since you've had it?????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I feel like I need to step in here :dunno:

I had a master plan for this car, which Matt was well aware of, but then I sold it to Curtis. Now Curtis is doing it his way. It is, after all, his car. Some of the things getting done I dont like much, but who cares :biggrin: 

Anyway, I think Matt is envisioning what my plans were for it, and Curtis is doing things differently, and it doesnt match up to the mental image Matt has of the car. Matt has more heart for lowriding the 90% of the people on here, and a side effect of that is really strong feelings on things. And so far he doesnt like what he's seeing. I think he just couldnt hold it in anymore yesterday and had to vent a little bit. 

One good thing, at least the car is still drawing some hate, it just wouldnt be what it is without the hate. When I had it, I took constant bashings from people on this site, Curtis is getting off easy, lol.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 8 2004, 06:35 AM
> *Its all good James I want you all to nit pick it when its done, what all do you need for paint?
> [snapback]2485194[/snapback]​*


not sure ..candy scares me anymore...so i might just go with bright silver and silver ice pearls and a bunch of clear.................or all candy purple..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 8 2004, 06:16 AM
> *So when are you able to pick apart peoples cars Matt?  Are you the lowrider God now that you have a Impala?  I think Curtis is doing his thing well, and doing what HE wants not what everybody else wants.  Following other peoples trends is what doesn't seperate you from the others.  In my opinion it is not my style period, but I gave props to Dan for building it and I give props to Curtis for doing his best to better it.  I have a feeling that once it gets the interior in it and painted..........when it is done per say it will be very nice.
> [snapback]2484040[/snapback]​*



Hmmm.... Funny how you say that to Matt because he doesn't have a 30.000 dollar unfinished impala but if it were a certian somebody else that does you'd be like "DOn't say anything to him!!! You don't know what you're talking about!" and swinging on nutz.....

But hell I didn't say it... Somebody else simply pointed it out for me...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Oh and tha Impala looks cool as phuk no matter what people say.. As long as you like it than it's the best... There's always thatings that can be better on ANY car so no reason to nit pick with this one...


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I'm going to be the bigger man here and say:

Everyone has thier own opinion and has the freedom to speek what is on thier mind. Guys it dosent bother me what anyone says about the car, I just take it and turn it into constructive criticism.

I have a different view on how my Impala should look than what others may think, and you know what, thats cool. So lets just drop the subject and move on.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took back the other gauge and picked this one up, all I had was the water temp. I have my 2 dual pressure gauges on the way. I think these gauges are going to look better......plus they light up indigo blue!
[attachmentid=72151]


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LOVE N IT


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 8 2004, 06:25 AM
> *man you kill me.....I never had a problem with you before bro but I HAVE to speak on this one.....Do I need to go and get pictures of the interior you were doing in you grand prix??? or how long did you drive around with your fillers being a different color from the car.  That shit was ugly but I never said one word about it but when you try to get on here and run it about one of my family members I mind as well let you know.  The point of that is just because you have an opinion doesn't necessarily mean you have to express it.  I know you have an impala now and you think your shit don't stink but you need to remember where you came from.  By the way what have you done to YOUR impala since you've had it?????
> [snapback]2485289[/snapback]​*



umm that car had 2500 bucks in it total this car is a 13k car...period i dont have money still dont but i know what style is i just cant build it now


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

and on nit picking if you all dont know imma tell you now

pay attention













are you listening








































ok hear it is




































details make a car a show stopper a drop jaw no one can beleive ride

apc gauges and the stuff its got on it now aint cutting it

im not swinging at you or the car so dont pm me whining you made a post people can say whats on there mind plenty said im wack or whatever looking back yes im wack for what i build but man im getting out there in the driveway and wrenching myself i was 17 when i got that car im 20 ive grown im sure u and your 64 will grow i want to see it to the next level u can take it there if you didnt have your style blinders on!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 8 2004, 11:38 PM
> *and on nit picking if you all dont know imma tell you now
> 
> pay attention
> are you listening
> ok hear it is
> details make a car a show stopper a drop jaw no one can beleive ride
> 
> apc gauges and the stuff its got on it now aint cutting it
> 
> im not swinging at you or the car so dont pm me whining you made a post people can say whats on there mind plenty said im wack or whatever looking back yes im wack for what i build but man im getting out there in the driveway and wrenching myself i was 17 when i got that car im 20 ive grown im sure u and your 64 will grow i want to see it to the next level u can take it there if you didnt have your style blinders on!
> [snapback]2488180[/snapback]​*


OK I hear what your saying, I dont like APC either.........but I cant find any other gauges that are dual air pressure and have a matching electric water temp. also.

besides..........I am hiding these gauges in my center console so you cant see them.........Im not showing my console it is just something that works that matches for me. I would rather have 3 APC gauges hiddin in my center console than 3 gauges mounted on my dash I hate the way gauges look anyway, besides the gauges I have now 2 are one brand and the other is another brand.......wow that looks good......

but if my hidden gauges bother you that much here is my address

Smart Shoppers
5613 Outer Loop
Louisville, KY. 40219

I need 3 matching gauges:

2-dual air pressure
1-electric water tempature

as soon as I get some gauges out of you then I will change them, untill then lets just drop the subject, grow up and build our own rides!


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 8 2004, 11:32 PM
> *umm that car had 2500 bucks in it total this car is a 13k car...period i dont have money still dont but i know what style is i just cant build it now
> [snapback]2488160[/snapback]​*




wrong you know what YOUR style is.....and 2500 or not you could have still painted your fillers....the point is you shouldn't be acting like the other 90% of people on here running their mouth when they haven't done shit or haven't had shit......I haven't ever known you to act like that before but you are now because you have an impala???? that ain't cool bro your better than that. Because you have an Impala doesn't make you all knowing about lowriding. There is a bunch of shit on that car that Dan did that I wouldn't do but that's what makes us individuals and because he liked it and wanted to do those thing doesn't make him wrong or not a lowrider. I also wasn't a HATER for not liking those things....Because I always gave him props for the effort and work put into that car and I never got on here telling everyone everything I thought was wrong with the car.......you see? that's the difference between having a respectful difference of opinion on how to build a car and being a HATER!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Is that thing bagged

:dunno:


































j/p


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 9 2004, 09:16 AM
> *Is that thing bagged
> 
> :dunno:
> j/p
> [snapback]2489108[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blackonblack64

i cant be leave this kid is fuckin up your thread like this ? ...he got no room to talk with that ugly duckling g body wit primer fillers!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 10 2004, 10:38 AM
> *i cant be leave this kid is fuckin up your thread like this ? ...he got no room to talk with that ugly duckling g body wit primer fillers!!
> [snapback]2492640[/snapback]​*


Its all good bro, I dont let this type of shit bother me. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 10 2004, 09:49 AM
> *Its all good bro, I dont let this type of shit bother me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2492663[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star

i think the car looks nice. has alot of stuff done to it...only thing i wouldnt have done is bag it...but thats just me...i respect the car as it sits


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2004, 12:27 PM
> *i think the car looks nice. has alot of stuff done to it...only thing i wouldnt have done is bag it...but thats just me...i respect the car as it sits
> [snapback]2492975[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: Thanks Bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just want to say to Jason (Notorious67) from Hubbards Impala Parts, THANKS ALOT!!! I just got the big portion of my outside chrome, bumpers and emblems and I got that shit in 2 days! I still have to look over everything tonight and I will let you know if everything is cool. :biggrin:

I cant wait untill the next order comes in, hopefully Monday.

Like I said Jason after christmas I will be ordering more shit from you. 

I will have pictures of the shit soon!


----------



## SixFourClownin

uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

So if you bought all that stuff, where does the sponsorship come in? Or did they give you "crazy low prices" :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 11 2004, 09:25 AM
> *So if you bought all that stuff, where does the sponsorship come in?  Or did they give you "crazy low prices"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2495373[/snapback]​*


I got some "crazy low prices" :biggrin:


----------



## Minus Human

the car is cool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 8 2004, 06:54 PM
> * Matt has more heart for lowriding the 90% of the people on here,
> [snapback]2487312[/snapback]​*



Right.............o.k. 10% Matt + 80% First Chevy Impala= 90% heart.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## badass 64

More pics!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2004, 09:33 AM
> *Right.............o.k.  10% Matt + 80% First Chevy Impala= 90% heart.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> [snapback]2495384[/snapback]​*


having heart doesnt mean what car you own, it's how you think and feel.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 11 2004, 11:00 AM
> *it's how you think and feel.
> [snapback]2495414[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2004, 10:02 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2495417[/snapback]​*


whatever asshole, you dont know him. Very witty reply, I might add. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Sorry about topic homie, I hope moderator can delete the garbage and get it back to context.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 11 2004, 09:56 AM
> *More pics!
> [snapback]2495409[/snapback]​*


I dont have that many more pics but I will post what I have,
I just got this today, Chrome Oil Filter cover. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=73024]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Washer fluid bottle lable!
[attachmentid=73025]


----------



## SixFourClownin

New fender Emblems.
[attachmentid=73026]


----------



## SixFourClownin

SS Quarter Emblems.
[attachmentid=73028]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thats all the pics that I have now, all the other pics are books, manuals and brochures and shit like that.


----------



## SixFourClownin

uffin:

[attachmentid=73033]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fuck it Im bored,
General Information Guide
[attachmentid=73034]


----------



## Perro

Are you gonna have it painted? What color?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Dec 11 2004, 10:35 AM
> *Are you gonna have it painted? What color?
> [snapback]2495455[/snapback]​*


Im going with the same color.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Original Sales Brochure.
[attachmentid=73036]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Original Owners Manual.
[attachmentid=73037]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Custom Features List.
[attachmentid=73039]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Shop Manual.
[attachmentid=73041]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Assembly Manual.
[attachmentid=73044]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

mmmmmmmmmmm, chrome


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 11 2004, 12:52 PM
> *mmmmmmmmmmm, chrome
> [snapback]2495625[/snapback]​*


You Know! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Is there a chrome rear axle in the near future going underneath the 64? gas tank? trunk pan? :0


----------



## LincolnJames

blast from the past :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Is there a chrome rear axle in the near future going underneath the 64? gas tank? trunk pan? :0
> [snapback]2496411[/snapback]​*


Yeah I have plans for more chrome in the front, and chrome the rear.

I was going to chrome the trunk pan, paint the gas tank and the chrome the gas tank straps, chrome the rear end and all the suspension.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 12 2004, 02:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blast from the past :biggrin:
> [snapback]2497394[/snapback]​*


Check out this photoshoped pic!
[attachmentid=73363]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2004, 08:50 AM
> *Check out this photoshoped pic!
> [attachmentid=73363]
> [snapback]2497674[/snapback]​*


theres a p-shop of it all black with gold trim as well, it looked bad ass!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 12 2004, 09:06 AM
> *theres a p-shop of it all black with gold trim as well, it looked bad ass!
> [snapback]2497694[/snapback]​*


Do you have a copy of it?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2004, 09:08 AM
> *Do you have a copy of it?
> [snapback]2497697[/snapback]​*


Naughty T did it, I told him it looked great, but I was far too white to drive it!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 12 2004, 09:32 AM
> *Naughty T did it, I told him it looked great, but I was far too white to drive it!
> [snapback]2497735[/snapback]​*


LOL, looks good!


----------



## SixFourClownin

TTT


----------



## badass 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 12 2004, 08:32 AM
> *Naughty T did it, I told him it looked great, but I was far too white to drive it!
> [snapback]2497735[/snapback]​*


love the colors hate the gold


----------



## El Padrino

uffin:


----------



## wasup

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 11:10 AM
> *Do they make a dual pressure digital gauge?
> [snapback]2481813[/snapback]​*


yes, they actually do make them look at dakota digitals
it's an awesome ride btw


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by wasup_@Dec 13 2004, 07:59 AM
> *yes, they actually do make them look at dakota digitals
> it's an awesome ride btw
> [snapback]2500691[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie!


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK so I've had problems trying to find the right gauges, well I had the right water temp and when I received the air gauges yesterday they didnt match so I have to go with something that matches the air pressure gauges, the rings are black so I had them painted as soon as I got them.


----------



## SixFourClownin

1st one (dual air pressure)
[attachmentid=74738]


----------



## SixFourClownin

2nd one (dual air pressure)
the water temp should be here today and painted.
[attachmentid=74739]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I still didnt get my water temp in yet but I mounted the gauges in the pod to get the feel for it, I still have to send the pod out to be chromed.
[attachmentid=74990]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what they look like when the indiglo is on.
[attachmentid=74992]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks to skandalouz I found the Accel Kool Blue air filter and got that today!
[attachmentid=74995]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:cheesy:

[attachmentid=74997]


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

damn homie looking tight ass hell....any new whole shots of the car?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 08:22 PM
> *Thanks to skandalouz I found the Accel Kool Blue air filter and got that today!
> [attachmentid=74995]
> [snapback]2511382[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ok Im not suposed to take pictures and post the next few pics, but I couldnt hold back, I got almost all my chrome for christmas, here they are, I have new front and rear bumpers, a new grille assembly and new tail light bezels those few items I dont have pics of yet.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is piled up!
[attachmentid=74999]


----------



## SixFourClownin

"IMPALA" emblems for the quarters.
[attachmentid=75000]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Trunk windsplit.
[attachmentid=75002]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hood windsplit.
[attachmentid=75003]


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Here it is piled up!
> [attachmentid=74999]
> [snapback]2511394[/snapback]​*



damn nice...i got all new chrome too :biggrin: just piled up lol


Why u get new chrome? and bumpers? whats wrong with all the stuff u got now?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hood lip moulding.
[attachmentid=75004]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fender, Door and Quarter Mouldings.
[attachmentid=75005]


----------



## OURLIFE

damn boy u doin it big huh... cant wait to see it revamped... keep up the good work.... i got that chart the other day too... thanks bro


----------



## SixFourClownin

Lower Grille Moulding.
[attachmentid=75006]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Like I said I have the Grille assembly and the front and rear bumbers in the garage I will try to have pics up soon, Im still waiting on the tail light bezels to come in.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Dec 15 2004, 10:30 PM
> *damn nice...i got all new chrome too  :biggrin:  just piled up lol
> Why u get new chrome? and bumpers? whats wrong with all the stuff u got now?
> [snapback]2511407[/snapback]​*


Pitting in the bumpers and the trim and mouldings were dented, wasnt to bad but I want it clean.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Dec 15 2004, 10:32 PM
> *damn boy u doin it big huh... cant wait to see it revamped... keep up the good work.... i got that chart the other day too... thanks bro
> [snapback]2511417[/snapback]​*


Thanks Fred, glad to hear you got my shipment! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

yea new trim and moldings will make a BIG diference on the car. when i put all new stuff on my white 64 it made it look alot nicer...let me know the secret to taking apart the bumpers thats the only stuff i didnt buy new...looks like a pain to take apart....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2004, 10:37 PM
> *yea new trim and moldings will make a BIG diference on the car. when i put all new stuff on my white 64 it made it look alot nicer...let me know the secret to taking apart the bumpers thats the only stuff i didnt buy new...looks like a pain to take apart....
> [snapback]2511439[/snapback]​*


Yeah I have to tackle that project here REAL soon!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 09:38 PM
> *Yeah I have to tackle that project here REAL soon!
> [snapback]2511441[/snapback]​*


get to it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 15 2004, 11:09 PM
> *get to it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511456[/snapback]​*


Shit Im working on it, Im waiting untill I get the lifts up this Saturday! :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 10:12 PM
> *Shit Im working on it, Im waiting untill I get the lifts up this Saturday!  :0
> [snapback]2511462[/snapback]​*


yall just now getting them things yall was talking about them months ago. that cool getter done :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 15 2004, 11:27 PM
> *yall just now getting them things yall was talking about them months ago.  that cool getter done :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511520[/snapback]​*


Yeah I know, they were suposed to be here months ago but they kept on pushing the date back, they were suposed to be here today and they didnt show up.......we tracked them and they are here in louisville!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 10:30 PM
> *Yeah I know, they were suposed to be here months ago but they kept on pushing the date back, they were suposed to be here today and they didnt show up.......we tracked them and they are here in louisville!
> [snapback]2511525[/snapback]​*


that cool i wanna see that shit :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 15 2004, 11:40 PM
> *that cool i wanna see that shit  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511558[/snapback]​*


Me too! :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 10:41 PM
> *Me too!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2511560[/snapback]​*


u wanna see them lifts like i wanna see my car :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting ready to put back on the car.
[attachmentid=75161]


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2004, 10:38 PM
> *Yeah I have to tackle that project here REAL soon!
> [snapback]2511441[/snapback]​*



take them bumpers off!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 16 2004, 08:18 AM
> *take them bumpers off!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2512366[/snapback]​*


Just be sure to put them back on


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 16 2004, 02:18 PM
> *take them bumpers off!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2512366[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Yeah, and skip the drive shaft!!! lol


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

might be in your best interest to buy a bumper hardware set...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 16 2004, 04:24 PM
> *might be in your best interest to buy a bumper hardware set...
> [snapback]2513521[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: Good lookin out Dan.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looks alot better than what it did look like!
[attachmentid=75460]


----------



## SixFourClownin

New front and rear bumpers! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=75461]


----------



## SixFourClownin

New grille and grille assembly!
[attachmentid=75462]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I forgot to mention that I also have new door handles and side mirrors (under the tree) and I have tail light bezels on the way!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 16 2004, 10:19 PM
> *Looks alot better than what it did look like!
> [attachmentid=75460]
> [snapback]2514708[/snapback]​*


I cant help but feel youre talking shit on me with that comment :dunno: actually, on a few of your comments throughout this post. Am I looking to far in to what youre saying or what? Its like youre talking smack, but in a passive type of way.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

double post


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 16 2004, 09:32 PM
> *I cant help but feel youre talking shit on me with that comment :dunno: actually, on a few of your comments throughout this post. Am I looking to far in to what youre saying or what? Its like youre talking smack, but in a passive type of way.
> [snapback]2514743[/snapback]​*


I kind of got that to, but maybe not.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nah your taking things the wrong way. I dont mean for what I say to be offensive to you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 16 2004, 10:32 PM
> *I cant help but feel youre talking shit on me with that comment :dunno: actually, on a few of your comments throughout this post. Am I looking to far in to what youre saying or what? Its like youre talking smack, but in a passive type of way.
> [snapback]2514743[/snapback]​*


what I meant in this post was the Kool blue filter looks better than the K&N.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 16 2004, 10:32 PM
> *I cant help but feel youre talking shit on me with that comment :dunno: actually, on a few of your comments throughout this post. Am I looking to far in to what youre saying or what? Its like youre talking smack, but in a passive type of way.
> [snapback]2514743[/snapback]​*


i think someone is PARANOID umm im not taking up for him but the comment reflects the "air filter" being he just changed it from red to blue.....


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 16 2004, 11:18 PM
> *what I meant in this post was the Kool blue filter looks better than the K&N.
> [snapback]2514920[/snapback]​*


i was reading the back posts and didnt even see this post b4 i made my comment .fuck this place is become more and more whine central everyday...not just this post all of them................ :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :wave: :tears: :nono: :tears: :tears: :around: :around: i hope i get shit for this .that will add to the whole whining theme :0


----------



## OURLIFE

damn curtis your wife ready for a divorce yet haha just kiddin bro... shit is lookin tight as fuck.... i hope i can get this 71 monte i been lookin at......kinda rough but shit thats why we get these cars huh...... keep it up cant wait to see it at indy


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Dec 16 2004, 10:21 PM
> *damn curtis your wife ready for a divorce yet haha just kiddin bro... shit is lookin tight as fuck.... i hope i can get this 71 monte i been lookin at......kinda rough but shit thats why we get these cars huh...... keep it up cant wait to see it at indy
> [snapback]2515144[/snapback]​*


what happened to the caddy?


----------



## Indy64

Damn, someone don't fuck around. Looks like someones having a nice Christmas this year. Wish Santa was gonna be that good too me!! Looks good Curtis!


And I do have a comment to add though. There are only a handful of people on here whos comments I take w/ a grain of salt. And I think I speak for the majority when I say that, we all know there are a bunch of idiots on here. However, Dan is one of the few in the handful that I know when I see something he's said its usually pretty informative. I'll usually check out a topic he's started or if I see he was the last poster of a topic I might drop in to see whats being talked about.

I'll admit, when I first read that "it looks a lot better than what it did" comment, I thought BRIEFLY that it was a knock on how the car looked. But if anyone has been reading this they would have known the issue w/ the air filter. But you also have to look at it in another way. Yeah, it used to be your car Dan, but did you really expect someone to buy it and just leave it how it was? Yeah, I'm sure some would have, and been happy with it. Obviously, an improvement in one persons eye isn't and improvement in anothers, especially when it comes to someone changing around something that someone else did. 

Granted, this scenerio is on a totally different level, but if he turned the 64 into a turntable car and then made a comment like "this looks so much better than what it did", would he not be telling the truth? Obviously he's making a lot of updates and improvements to something that used to be yours. Is he taking it to another level, thats whoevers opinion. Is he making it "look so much better than what it did"....again, an opinion. What would have been your response if someone else had typed that comment and WAS in fact talking about it looking better now than when you had it, as opposed to just talking about an air filter?

No disrespect was ment by this and hope none was taken so don't look at it as talking shit. Just saying don't take things so personal. Looks like he's putting a lot of work into it to "personalize" the ride. EVERYONE here knows this car, so making it better in his eyes is exactly what he (or anyone buying a car already built) should do. Be humble about it and accept that fact that he is taking it to another level. And if anything, use it as fuel to bust out your next project even that much better.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 17 2004, 01:40 AM
> *Damn, someone don't fuck around.  Looks like someones having a nice Christmas this year.  Wish Santa was gonna be that good too me!!  Looks good Curtis!
> And I do have a comment to add though.  There are only a handful of people on here whos comments I take w/ a grain of salt.  And I think I speak for the majority when I say that, we all know there are a bunch of idiots on here.  However, Dan is one of the few in the handful that I know when I see something he's said its usually pretty informative.  I'll usually check out a topic he's started or if I see he was the last poster of a topic I might drop in to see whats being talked about.
> 
> I'll admit, when I first read that "it looks a lot better than what it did" comment, I thought BRIEFLY that it was a knock on how the car looked.  But if anyone has been reading this they would have known the issue w/ the air filter.  But you also have to look at it in another way.  Yeah, it used to be your car Dan, but did you really expect someone to buy it and just leave it how it was?  Yeah, I'm sure some would have, and been happy with it.  Obviously, an improvement in one persons eye isn't and improvement in anothers, especially when it comes to someone changing around something that someone else did.
> 
> Granted, this scenerio is on a totally different level, but if he turned the 64 into a turntable car and then made a comment like "this looks so much better than what it did", would he not be telling the truth?  Obviously he's making a lot of updates and improvements to something that used to be yours.  Is he taking it to another level, thats whoevers opinion.  Is he making it "look so much better than what it did"....again, an opinion.  What would have been your response if someone else had typed that comment and WAS in fact talking about it looking better now than when you had it, as opposed to just talking about an air filter?
> 
> No disrespect was ment by this and hope none was taken so don't look at it as talking shit.  Just saying don't take things so personal.  Looks like he's putting a lot of work into it to "personalize" the ride.  EVERYONE here knows this car, so making it better in his eyes is exactly what he (or anyone buying a car already built) should do.  Be humble about it and accept that fact that he is taking it to another level.  And if anything, use it as fuel to bust out your next project even that much better.
> [snapback]2515392[/snapback]​*


thats kinda what i was saying i just shortened it :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

we want to see the chrome dash :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 16 2004, 11:16 PM
> *Nah your taking things the wrong way. I dont mean for what I say to be offensive to you.
> [snapback]2514914[/snapback]​*


ok, I've been edgy the last few days, what with my pirate eye and all.  


now pull that shitty intake off and put the Permastar one on there :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 17 2004, 01:40 AM
> *Damn, someone don't fuck around.  Looks like someones having a nice Christmas this year.  Wish Santa was gonna be that good too me!!  Looks good Curtis!
> And I do have a comment to add though.  There are only a handful of people on here whos comments I take w/ a grain of salt.  And I think I speak for the majority when I say that, we all know there are a bunch of idiots on here.  However, Dan is one of the few in the handful that I know when I see something he's said its usually pretty informative.  I'll usually check out a topic he's started or if I see he was the last poster of a topic I might drop in to see whats being talked about.
> 
> I'll admit, when I first read that "it looks a lot better than what it did" comment, I thought BRIEFLY that it was a knock on how the car looked.  But if anyone has been reading this they would have known the issue w/ the air filter.  But you also have to look at it in another way.  Yeah, it used to be your car Dan, but did you really expect someone to buy it and just leave it how it was?  Yeah, I'm sure some would have, and been happy with it.  Obviously, an improvement in one persons eye isn't and improvement in anothers, especially when it comes to someone changing around something that someone else did.
> 
> Granted, this scenerio is on a totally different level, but if he turned the 64 into a turntable car and then made a comment like "this looks so much better than what it did", would he not be telling the truth?  Obviously he's making a lot of updates and improvements to something that used to be yours.  Is he taking it to another level, thats whoevers opinion.  Is he making it "look so much better than what it did"....again, an opinion.  What would have been your response if someone else had typed that comment and WAS in fact talking about it looking better now than when you had it, as opposed to just talking about an air filter?
> 
> No disrespect was ment by this and hope none was taken so don't look at it as talking shit.  Just saying don't take things so personal.  Looks like he's putting a lot of work into it to "personalize" the ride.  EVERYONE here knows this car, so making it better in his eyes is exactly what he (or anyone buying a car already built) should do.  Be humble about it and accept that fact that he is taking it to another level.  And if anything, use it as fuel to bust out your next project even that much better.
> [snapback]2515392[/snapback]​*


You took the words right out of my mouth......
thanks bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 17 2004, 06:29 AM
> *ok, I've been edgy the last few days, what with my pirate eye and all.
> now pull that shitty intake off and put the Permastar one on there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2515667[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

As soon as I get these lifts in the garage I will have more room to work on it so thats when I will put the new intake on. 

Sorry to hear about you eye, is it getting any better?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 17 2004, 02:42 AM
> *we want to see the chrome dash :biggrin:
> [snapback]2515513[/snapback]​*


Me too......hopefully it will be here this weekend!


----------



## OURLIFE

long story..... lets just say no title for that car........ so im gonna find a car on my own... actually i found it just need to get the cash together........... 





> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 16 2004, 10:25 PM
> *what happened to the caddy?
> [snapback]2515159[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

FINALLY got all the guages, now I have to make a trim ring and send them out to be chromed.
[attachmentid=76033]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Look what come in the other day! :cheesy:
I have to build these lifts today :uh: 

[attachmentid=76034]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0

[attachmentid=76035]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

hows ghost recon 2?


----------



## ali

wow


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 18 2004, 03:15 PM
> *hows ghost recon 2?
> [snapback]2519685[/snapback]​*


Dont know yet, I got it for my Dad for Christmas. LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, we got the lifts up yesterday took us 13 hours to put both of them up :0 but they are fucking cool as hell, the only problem is that we cant lower them all the way down because they gave me hydraulic hoses that were to short so I have to make longer ones, and on the second lift they left out the release bar so I can let it down unless I have 4 people so thats why there isnt any cars on there yet but hopfully I will have the 64 on there and I can start to take the trim off!

I will post pictures later! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

On the truck in my driveway.
[attachmentid=76438]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Layed out on the garage floor.
[attachmentid=76439]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Post up and together.
[attachmentid=76440]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here they are together!
[attachmentid=76441]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=76442]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Cars underneath.
[attachmentid=76443]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=76444]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

ummmmmm, who's 911 is that :cheesy: 

I want to drive it, please please please :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

damn can i get a loan shit... looks good curtis


----------



## ali

damn you rich mofugga


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 19 2004, 09:55 AM
> *[attachmentid=76444]
> [snapback]2521828[/snapback]​*


Curtis... I hate you......LOL... :biggrin: j/k..... garage looks fucking awsome.....


----------



## Indy64

Man, you have any kids? If not, have you ever thought about adoption? I'm a lil older than most, but I'll still make you a proud adoptive parent!! :biggrin:

Looks good man. Got room in there for a second 64 to help w/ a frame off?? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 19 2004, 01:35 PM
> *ummmmmm, who's 911 is that  :cheesy:
> 
> I want to drive it, please please please  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2521932[/snapback]​*


Thats my Dad's 911, he wont let anyone drive it, LOL I dont blame him.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone for the props, now I can get to work, :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 19 2004, 05:37 PM
> *Man, you have any kids?  If not, have you ever thought about adoption?  I'm a lil older than most, but I'll still make you a proud adoptive parent!! :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good man.  Got room in there for a second 64 to help w/ a frame off?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2522345[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigjaydogg

Your car looks great im glad to see your the new happy owner and are taking things into your hands. i just painted my 64 this weekend and it is looking great all green with a white top to match the white interior. I will be selling once it all put back together i want a droptop and i want one bad. Good Luck with the car....and before you post more pictures of the motor let me whip out my shades all that chrome got me blinded! uffin: And by the way what do you do for a living....you and the wifey? just curious?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn!!! Must be nice! Lookin good though Curtis!!! You live in the highlands? If not, where are you at cause there's only a few nice places like that in Louisville and that's the Highlands, those few subdivisions in the Shively/PRP/Valley Station area, and those few out torwards J-town and stuff... Just wonderin...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Dec 20 2004, 01:32 AM
> *Your car looks great im glad to see your the new happy owner and are taking things into your hands. i just painted my 64 this weekend and it is looking great all green with a white top to match the white interior. I will be selling once it all put back together i want a droptop and i want one bad. Good Luck with the car....and before you post more pictures of the motor let me whip out my shades all that chrome got me blinded! uffin:  And by the way what do you do for a living....you and the wifey? just curious?
> [snapback]2523539[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro!
Me and my Dad run a Automotive store, and the old lady is in daycare business.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 20 2004, 01:35 AM
> *Damn!!!  Must be nice!  Lookin good though Curtis!!!  You live in the highlands?  If not, where are you at cause there's only a few nice places like that in Louisville and that's the Highlands, those few subdivisions in the Shively/PRP/Valley Station area, and those few out torwards J-town and stuff...  Just wonderin...
> [snapback]2523545[/snapback]​*


LOL, I live in Middletown.


----------



## SixFourClownin

TTT


----------



## badass 64

How's the chrome quality on the new bumpers?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Dec 21 2004, 06:53 AM
> *How's the chrome quality on the new bumpers?
> [snapback]2527089[/snapback]​*


I'm not sure yet, I havent looked, but I will let you know as soon as I look at 'em (Christmas Present :uh: )


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got all my shit today!

Im going to take picures here soon! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

pics plz


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2004, 02:23 PM
> *pics plz
> [snapback]2543775[/snapback]​*


Man I got busy today and didnt take pics, but they will be up tomorrow morning.......hopfully :uh:


----------



## ProHopper

:tears: why was I born so fucking poor :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ahight I finally got the pics this morning, some are a little blurry so dont trip.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dash Trim.
[attachmentid=80230]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dummy Antenea. (Spell Check)
[attachmentid=80231]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:cheesy: Tissue Dispenser.

[attachmentid=80232]


----------



## SixFourClownin

BRAND NEW Steering Wheel Assembly! :0

[attachmentid=80233]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Side Mirror for the passenger side, now I can see when Im backing up.
[attachmentid=80234]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Door Handles.
[attachmentid=80235]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Tail Light Trim.
[attachmentid=80236]


----------



## SixFourClownin

These next few pics you've seen before but not out of the plastic.
Fender Mouldings.
[attachmentid=80237]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fender Mouldings Again.
[attachmentid=80238]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Door Mouldings.
[attachmentid=80239]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Door Mouldings Again.
[attachmentid=80240]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Quater Moulding Passenger Side.
[attachmentid=80241]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Quater Moulding Passenger Side Again.
[attachmentid=80242]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Quater Mouldings Driver Side.
[attachmentid=80243]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Lower Grille Moulding.
[attachmentid=80244]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hoodlip Moulding.
[attachmentid=80245]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I almost forgot the side moulding clips.
[attachmentid=80246]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hood Windsplit.
[attachmentid=80247]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Trunk Windsplit.
[attachmentid=80248]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Quater Emblems "IMPALA"
[attachmentid=80249]


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, Glove Box Lock.
[attachmentid=80250]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Grille Emblem.
[attachmentid=80251]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Grille Assembly. :cheesy:

[attachmentid=80252]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear Bumper.
And yes BADASS64, the chrome quality is PERFECT!
Dont pay any attention to the fingerprints. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=80253]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Front Bumper.
[attachmentid=80254]

I just want to say thanks to Jason (Notorious67) at Hubbards Impala Parts, You have really helped me out! If you need anything dont hesitate to call.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup: 

All that trim is going to improve that car 200 percent


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 27 2004, 07:14 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> All that trim is going to improve that car 200 percent
> [snapback]2545925[/snapback]​*


yep...



what you gonna do with the new grill assembly..the black part? leave it ? strip? paint?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2004, 11:19 AM
> *yep...
> what you gonna do with the new grill assembly..the black part? leave it ? strip? paint?
> [snapback]2546058[/snapback]​*


Strip it, I think thats the best looking way to do it.


----------



## Indy64

Damn man, are you sleeping w/ Santa or something???? 

And why don't we have pics of these put on already?? Why you wasting time for??? :biggrin:

J/K


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 27 2004, 12:13 PM
> *Damn man, are you sleeping w/ Santa or something????
> 
> And why don't we have pics of these put on already?? Why you wasting time for??? :biggrin:
> 
> J/K
> [snapback]2546201[/snapback]​*


LOL, Nah Mrs. Clause is hooking it up!
I'm waiting untill our lifts are working properly and then I can take it apart to be painted and then all of it will go on. :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ALL I CAN SAY IS DAAAAAMN DAAAAAMN DAAAAMN..... LOOKIN GOOD BRO






quote=USOFAMILY,Dec 27 2004, 10:18 AM]
LOL, Nah Mrs. Clause is hooking it up!
I'm waiting untill our lifts are working properly and then I can take it apart to be painted and then all of it will go on. :biggrin:
[snapback]2546216[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks Fred


----------



## BalleronaBudget

WOW! Taking an already tiight ride and improving it with some subtle upgrades. Those small details......


----------



## OURLIFE

i need a santa like that.......hopefully i can get this 71 monte at the begining of febuary... needs work but its all good... you repaintin the car or leavin it alone





> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 27 2004, 10:34 AM
> *Thanks Fred
> [snapback]2546255[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Dec 27 2004, 02:50 PM
> *i need a santa like that.......hopefully i can get this 71 monte at the begining of febuary... needs work but its all good... you repaintin the car or leavin it alone
> [snapback]2546501[/snapback]​*


Im repainting it, its going in the paint shop as soon as I get it all apart. :uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 looking good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Dec 27 2004, 05:30 PM
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  looking good
> [snapback]2546790[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I should have pics of me taking it apart here soon. THE DAMN LIFTS ARE SLOWING ME DOWN! :angry:

Good news though, I gathered some Christmas money together and I have enough to start buying some interior! :cheesy:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln

:worship: :thumbsup: Wow, that is some beautiful trim.


----------



## wsrider

looks good uce!!keep them pics coming.
uce hawaii :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You going back with the same color??

Don't forget about me Curtis!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 27 2004, 03:09 PM
> *Im repainting it, its going in the paint shop as soon as I get it all apart.  :uh:
> [snapback]2546771[/snapback]​*


Is John painting the car?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 28 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Is John painting the car?
> [snapback]2550404[/snapback]​*


Yeah, Johns gonna do it for me.


----------



## Big Shizzle

so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks like USOFOREVER is winning the sponsor race.


----------



## hopper_kiz

YOUR RUINING THIS CAR!!















j/k it looks lovely


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the props people.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Anybody have any ideas on what I should do with the wheels, all chrome or colored? If colored what combo?


----------



## OURLIFE

what color you paintin it bro? hopper kiz shut the fuck up you have no clue as to what you are talkin about..... show some respect kid for real..... keep up the good work curtis..... lookin good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Jan 1 2005, 12:49 PM
> *what color you paintin it bro? hopper kiz shut the fuck up you have no clue as to what you are talkin about..... show some respect kid for real..... keep up the good work curtis..... lookin good
> [snapback]2561661[/snapback]​*


Its gonna be the same color, but I want to change the look of the wheels.


----------



## OURLIFE

all chrome and get your knock off powder coated to match the car






quote=USOFAMILY,Jan 1 2005, 11:04 AM]
Its gonna be the same color, but I want to change the look of the wheels.
[snapback]2561676[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## fabian

Love your car! Very nice, where did you get all the new chrome stuff from?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 1 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Love your car! Very nice, where did you get all the new chrome stuff from?
> [snapback]2561742[/snapback]​*


Hubbards Impala Parts
www.impalaparts.com
Talk to Jason.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Jan 1 2005, 01:21 PM
> *all chrome and get your knock off powder coated to match the car
> [snapback]2561696[/snapback]​*


I dont think I like that idea


----------



## PantyDropper

i all ready told u what i think u should do about the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 1 2005, 05:03 PM
> *i all ready told u what i think u should do about the wheels :biggrin:
> [snapback]2561987[/snapback]​*


I know but I still want the look of the colored wheels (I think) so if I do that then I want to change the combo so they are different then what they are now........thing is they look good as they are so its kinda difficult to change something that is allready clean!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 1 2005, 04:59 PM
> *I dont think I like that idea
> [snapback]2561981[/snapback]​*


I hoped you'd say that, lol.


----------



## SinCity702

some chrome 13's with matching blue spokes would look nice


----------



## 604IMPALA

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jan 1 2005, 04:26 PM
> *some chrome 13's with matching blue spokes would look nice
> [snapback]2562129[/snapback]​*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Put some 20's on it......floaters sooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 1 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Put some 20's on it......floaters sooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> [snapback]2562302[/snapback]​*


Are you out of your mind? LOL


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Jan 1 2005, 05:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]2562149[/snapback]​*


----------



## "G-Money"

What about blue lip, chrome dish, blue spokes, chrome nips, chrome hub and spinner


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 1 2005, 04:12 PM
> *I hoped you'd say that, lol.
> [snapback]2562106[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jan 5 2005, 08:27 AM
> *What about blue lip, chrome dish, blue spokes, chrome nips, chrome hub and spinner
> [snapback]2573226[/snapback]​*


I like that idea but Im not to sure about the lip, what about this blue dish, chrome nips, chrome back spokes, blue front spokes, chrome hub, and chrome spinner? I also thought about the front spokes making them blue white blue white.


----------



## "G-Money"

Yea Uce what you said is nice too about the wheel combo. I'm like you on the color wheels tip. trying to think what would look good to me.


----------



## Big Shizzle

droppin your stuff off at the plater on Friday G......need ya to send about a $200 deposit to give him with your stuff......


----------



## Indy64

How about all chrome w/ a blue OG Chevy chip????

It might just be me, but I'm so tired of all the color wheels on LOWRIDERS!!!! We're not ricers here guys!! 


Thats just my opinion....for what its worth :biggrin:


And if you REALLY want to be original.......get the real thing!!! Either Daytons or Zeniths. No offense to anyone w/ the china stuff...but again, I guess thats just my opinion.


----------



## downsouthplaya

happy birthday, lets see those birthday parts u got for the 64..


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 5 2005, 06:18 PM
> *happy birthday, lets see those birthday parts u got for the 64..
> [snapback]2574918[/snapback]​*


gathering my money now getting ready to place another order :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

USO - what are you planning next?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 6 2005, 02:08 AM
> *USO - what are you planning next?
> [snapback]2576553[/snapback]​*


Getting it painted


----------



## fabian

Witch colour?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 6 2005, 06:52 AM
> *Witch colour?
> [snapback]2576786[/snapback]​*


Same color, I always like a blue 64 with a white top...


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 5 2005, 03:32 PM
> *droppin your stuff off at the plater on Friday G......need ya to send about a $200 deposit to give him with your stuff......
> [snapback]2574228[/snapback]​*


I'll hit you today on that. thanks uce.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my dash back the other day......it didnt turn out like I expected so Im going to go another route I think......I may try to have it chromed again.


----------



## grand prix78

post a pic 



> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 11 2005, 08:39 PM
> *I got my dash back the other day......it didnt turn out like I expected so Im going to go another route I think......I may try to have it chromed again.
> [snapback]2595233[/snapback]​*


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 11 2005, 10:06 PM
> *post a pic
> [snapback]2595332[/snapback]​*


i dont think he want to post a pic because he's not to happy with it :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 11 2005, 11:06 PM
> *post a pic
> [snapback]2595332[/snapback]​*


I will get a picture of it tomorrow, I left it at work.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

yeah get dash chromed :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Anybody have a dash already chromed that you can get rid of?


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 12 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Anybody have a dash already chromed that you can get rid of?
> [snapback]2596270[/snapback]​*


1963roman on eBay's items:
http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZ1963roman


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jan 12 2005, 06:39 AM
> *1963roman on eBay's items:
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZ1963roman
> [snapback]2596273[/snapback]​*


DAMN! Good looking out bro! Does he add alot of shit?


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 12 2005, 12:45 PM
> *DAMN! Good looking out bro! Does he add alot of shit?
> [snapback]2596279[/snapback]​*


He adds a BUNCH of stuff like ones every week... Well worth checking out a couple of times a week, I sure do. :biggrin: You can always contact him and ask him to get the parts you need if don't have them listed already.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 11 2005, 10:39 PM
> *I got my dash back the other day......it didnt turn out like I expected so Im going to go another route I think......I may try to have it chromed again.
> [snapback]2595233[/snapback]​*




....... :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 11 2005, 10:39 PM
> *I got my dash back the other day......it didnt turn out like I expected so Im going to go another route I think......I may try to have it chromed again.
> [snapback]2595233[/snapback]​*


I hope nobody took this the wrong way......my dash looks good but it wasnt 100% the way I wanted it.....I still recommend Custom Chrome to do stuff I just think this was the 1 in a million times that it didnt turn out 100%


----------



## BigBlackLincoln

TTT
car looks awesome keep up the clean work!


----------



## grand prix78

lets see the dash


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ahight, sorry I have been slacking on the pics, but here is whats going on.....I finally got the lifts working right and got the garage cleaned up......Im starting to take it apart now......here is just a few pics.....I should update daily now that I actually am doing something now......I just was dreading taking it apart because it looked so good together but I got my ass to work finally.
[attachmentid=89646]
SORRY SOME OF THESE ARE BLURRY!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=89649]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I love this picture!
[attachmentid=89650]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is with the eyebrow mouldings off and the headlights out.
[attachmentid=89651]


----------



## Pedro Sanchez

Your garage is about half the size of my house  The 64 looks good uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is what I did today, took the front bumper off, the 2 plates that cover the under side of the headlight assemblys, the painted filler piece that goes between the grille and the bumper, hood latch and the lower grille moulding......Im having trouble getting the grille assembly out. :angry:

[attachmentid=89652]

[attachmentid=89653]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 13 2005, 06:09 PM
> *lets see the dash
> [snapback]2602407[/snapback]​*


Damn sorry bro, I still have the dash at work, I will try to have pics of it up tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

nice pics , you have heat in your garage?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Jan 13 2005, 10:55 PM
> *nice pics , you have heat in your garage?
> [snapback]2603128[/snapback]​*


Nah but it is insulated so I just leave the door to the house open and run a small heater and Im good :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78

i found this on page three ???


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

This is bringing back memories!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 15 2005, 01:47 PM
> *This is bringing back memories!
> [snapback]2607515[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK here they are finally the pics of the dash.
[attachmentid=90266]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90268]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90269]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90270]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what it looks like with the spedo in there, I think Im gonna keep it now is looks real good with the spedo in......
[attachmentid=90271]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90272]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is what I have been working on today.
[attachmentid=90273]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90274]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90275]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90276]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=90277]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is what it looked like this morning
[attachmentid=90278]

This is what it looks like now.
[attachmentid=90279]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This all I have done right now, I have to take the mirrors off the underside of the hood so I can get to the screws that hold the hood spear on.


----------



## grand prix78

looks good


----------



## Mr Impala

when u chromed the cluster housing did you take it apart and do it in 2 pieces?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

damn shit is looking tight as hell

What are u doing with the chrome u taking off? :biggrin: 


I wish i had the money to spare like you


----------



## YellowAmigo

Damn Curtis, must hard doing that to an already hott looking car. You still thinkin of changing to pumps??? 4 chrome gates in the trunk would be to nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 16 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Damn Curtis, must hard doing that to an already hott looking car. You still thinkin of changing to pumps??? 4 chrome gates in the trunk would be to nice... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2609174[/snapback]​*


Yeah! You got the idea! 4 chrome gates is also alot more fun! And you get to swang on people! But it's also alot more money, more headaches, more matainance, and makes your 64 "another juiced 64" But that's the price to pay.. You make the decision! Looking good! Kepp up the good work balla!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2005, 10:06 PM
> *when u chromed the cluster housing did you take it apart and do it in 2 pieces?
> [snapback]2608770[/snapback]​*


Yes, I had to use a spot weld cutter, before I did that though I used a 1/8 inch drill bit to make holes so I could rivet it back together.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jan 15 2005, 10:49 PM
> *damn shit is looking tight as hell
> 
> What are u doing with the chrome u taking off?  :biggrin:
> I wish i had the money to spare like you
> [snapback]2608945[/snapback]​*


All the chrome I take off is either being sold on here or its going on ebay.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 16 2005, 01:14 AM
> *Yeah!  You got the idea!  4 chrome gates is also alot more fun!  And you get to swang on people!  But it's also alot more money, more headaches, more matainance, and makes your 64 "another juiced 64"  But that's the price to pay..  You make the decision!  Looking good!  Kepp up the good work balla!
> [snapback]2609277[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props everybody......foreal! 
I "think" Im gonna stick with the bags.


----------



## Mr Impala

well if you took it apart theres no reason it should have come out bad if you are un happy with it you should make them redo it


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2005, 04:25 PM
> *well if you took it apart theres no reason it should have come out bad if you are un happy with it you should make them redo it
> [snapback]2610144[/snapback]​*


Well its not that bad, if you didnt know it was there then you wouldnt be able to see it at all, so I think it will be ahight.....if not I will have him redo it.


----------



## 187_Regal

are these the wheels curtis?


----------



## SixFourClownin

YES!!!!! Thanks for finding that Russ, that is exactly what Im doing!


----------



## BigBlackLincoln

Looks Great!
lovin the dash! ever thought about blue Digital Guages? 
keep up the clean work and keep us updated!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigBlackLincoln_@Jan 20 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Looks Great!
> lovin the dash! ever thought about blue Digital Guages?
> keep up the clean work and keep us updated!
> [snapback]2625221[/snapback]​*


Yeah I've thought about the digital dash, but Im gonna stick with the OG look on the inside.

Thanks for the props!


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I havent been working on the 64 in a few days, I've been thinking real hard on what to do with the paint situation.......I think I came to a conclusion on what Im going to do, tell me what you think........

I like the blue thats on there but, I had kandy on my old Lincoln and I cant be in denial anymore....I WANT THAT SHIT AGAIN! 

Sooooooooo, how about this?

House of Kolor UK-4 Kandy Oriental Blue, over BC-02 Orion Silver or BC-04 Sratto Blue. I looked at both colors and either way it goes the Kandy looks almost identical over either of the colors.

[attachmentid=96057]

And then for the top....... House of Kolor PC-1 Silver White Pearl over BC-26 White..... I think this is whats on my top right now, all I know is I like it soo....

[attachmentid=96058] 

Any comments or suggestions whould be very much appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Good decision! 

my car is painted with cobalt blue over BC-04 Sratto Blue! I think it looks great! 

Doing it over silver was for my personal opinion a bit to bright!

Here is a picture:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 25 2005, 07:03 AM
> *Good decision!
> 
> my car is painted with cobalt blue over BC-04 Sratto Blue! I think it looks great!
> 
> Doing it over silver was for my personal opinion a bit to bright!
> 
> Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2639715[/snapback]​*


Yeah thats what Im thinking, the silver looks good but I think it being a little darker (not much) will look a little better.


----------



## fabian

More pictures you will find here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=144265&hl=

my 64 built up !


----------



## fabian

what also i liked personally is cobalt blue over green or a grey silver tone!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 25 2005, 07:08 AM
> *More pictures you will find here:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=144265&hl=
> 
> my 64 built up !
> [snapback]2639720[/snapback]​*


Funny thing is......I've been keeping myself updated on your ride, looks real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Thanks! There will be more updates on my car at the week end! We will finish the trunk, the Dakota Dash will be installed. Steering will be finished, ...and some more stuff!

Your ride KICKS ASS as well! Love it,.. and you air setup is great!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 25 2005, 07:13 AM
> *Thanks! There will be more updates on my car at the week end! We will finish the trunk, the Dakota Dash will be installed. Steering will be finished, ...and some more stuff!
> 
> Your ride KICKS ASS as well! Love it,.. and you air setup is great!
> [snapback]2639726[/snapback]​*


Thanks man, I have plans to redo the set-up in the trunk here as soon as I get it back from paint.


----------



## fabian

What are your plans ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 25 2005, 07:33 AM
> *What are your plans ?
> [snapback]2639749[/snapback]​*


I plan on getting a new tank so I can turn it around so you dont see the air lines, I dont know if I want to paint it Kandy or have a chrome one pinstriped, plus Im putting all audiobahn flamed amps back there and a fiberglassed enclosure for the 12" sub.


----------



## fabian

Cool!


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2005, 06:55 AM
> *OK, I havent been working on the 64 in a few days, I've been thinking real hard on what to do with the paint situation.......I think I came to a conclusion on what Im going to do, tell me what you think........
> 
> I like the blue thats on there but, I had kandy on my old Lincoln and I cant be in denial anymore....I WANT THAT SHIT AGAIN!
> 
> Sooooooooo, how about this?
> 
> House of Kolor UK-4 Kandy Oriental Blue, over BC-02 Orion Silver or BC-04 Sratto Blue. I looked at both colors and either way it goes the Kandy looks almost identical over either of the colors.
> 
> [attachmentid=96057]
> 
> And then for the top....... House of Kolor PC-1 Silver White Pearl over BC-26 White..... I think this is whats on my top right now, all I know is I like it soo....
> 
> [attachmentid=96058]
> 
> Any comments or suggestions whould be very much appreciated. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2639709[/snapback]​*





mini me I knew you couldn't stay away from the Kandy!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 25 2005, 08:25 AM
> *mini me I knew you couldn't stay away from the Kandy!!!
> [snapback]2639858[/snapback]​*


You knew I couldnt :biggrin:

Like you said "once I've had it, thats all I can have now" LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2005, 08:26 AM
> *You knew I couldnt :biggrin:
> 
> Like you said "once I've had it, thats all I can have now" LOL
> [snapback]2639862[/snapback]​*



yep.....I will get up there today have some new "developments" going on in my project I need to discuss with you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 25 2005, 08:29 AM
> *yep.....I will get up there today have some new "developments" going on in my project I need to discuss with you.
> [snapback]2639873[/snapback]​*


Same here


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2005, 08:29 AM
> *Same here
> [snapback]2639879[/snapback]​*



good or bad??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 25 2005, 08:48 AM
> *good or bad??
> [snapback]2639944[/snapback]​*


Its all good, I just might have to do a little bit more work and it might cost me a little bit more $$$.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

The roof was Ice White Pearl over BC-26 when it left here.  I bought the white sparkle bullshit at first, but when you compare them side by side, the Ice looks 9999999999999999 times better. Also, as if my opinion matters, lol, I'd go with a chrome, pinstriped tank, that shit sound beautiful.


----------



## LD0GG

just curious but to me at least it seems like you are goin to alot of trouble to redo it only slightly different looking than before??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jan 25 2005, 05:11 PM
> *just curious but to me at least it seems like you are goin to alot of trouble to redo it only slightly different looking than before??
> [snapback]2641651[/snapback]​*



why mess with success :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jan 25 2005, 05:11 PM
> *just curious but to me at least it seems like you are goin to alot of trouble to redo it only slightly different looking than before??
> [snapback]2641651[/snapback]​*


 :uh: thats your opinion.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2005, 04:56 PM
> *:uh: thats your opinion.
> [snapback]2641883[/snapback]​*


LIKE I ALWAY SAY OPINION ARE LIKE ASS HOLES EVERYBODY HAS ONE :0


----------



## outkastbd82

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2005, 03:56 PM
> *:uh: thats your opinion.
> [snapback]2641883[/snapback]​*



the ride is looking outstanding homie...good luck and keep up the good work!!


----------



## OURLIFE

go kandy bro that shit will look beautiful with all that new chrome....... cars is lookin good bro....... cant wait to see it at indy


----------



## SixFourClownin

Good news!
I just ordered my interior kit today!
All white with blue carpets!

Hubbards Impala Parts!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I will have pics up later, I got all the side trim off, and the door panels off. I will have those pics up hopfully tonight.

Almost time to see the painter!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Finally got the quarter mouldings off, they were easy as fuck and I was thinking they were going to be a bitch!
[attachmentid=98214]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another view!
[attachmentid=98216]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Had to take out the door panels to take the door mouldings off, and this begins "project remove interior".
[attachmentid=98217]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Driver side.
[attachmentid=98218]


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 27 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Good news!
> I just ordered my interior kit today!
> All white with blue carpets!
> 
> Hubbards Impala Parts!
> [snapback]2651440[/snapback]​*



Now we got matching interiors! Crazy shit! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Removed door mouldings.
[attachmentid=98219]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jan 28 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Now we got matching interiors!  Crazy shit! :0
> [snapback]2654952[/snapback]​*


Damn were gonna have the same shit? Great minds think alike! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Removed fender mouldings.
[attachmentid=98220]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here a shot a little futher back (I didnt want to open the garage door, its fucking cold outside).
[attachmentid=98225]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the driver door panel, oh by the way the complete interior is for sale if anyone is interested.
[attachmentid=98226]


----------



## SixFourClownin

More shit for sale (most of this will be gone this weekend (I think).
[attachmentid=98227]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And more shit for sale, the grille will be attatched to my new grille assembly because my old grille assembly was chrome and powdercoated so I want to keep the old, good thing is whoever buys is will get a BRAND NEW assembly (but a old grille)
[attachmentid=98228]


----------



## YellowAmigo

Cars looking good Curtis.... can't wait to see it in person... is it gonna be done in time for Casper???


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 28 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Damn were gonna have the same shit? Great minds think alike!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2654960[/snapback]​*



Ironically we have the same first name too, go figure! LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 28 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Cars looking good Curtis.... can't wait to see it in person... is it gonna be done in time for Casper???
> [snapback]2654999[/snapback]​*


Nah, Caspers will be next year. Hopefully it will be done soon though.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jan 28 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Ironically we have the same first name too,  go figure!  LOL
> [snapback]2655003[/snapback]​*


Now thats fucked up! Damn was we seperated at birth? LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

That's lookin awesome homie! You getting there! I wanna see that thang when it gets the kandy on it! And I fell ya. I done had kandy which really wasn't even my choice on a lil funky bike frame and man, just off of that I'm re-kandying it (has chips and dents), kandying my next bike frame, and have bought a few cans of Kandy for the car... Even thought I don't really know if I wanna use it or not. On soemthing that'll sit outside and get driven everyday anywayz..


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 29 2005, 11:46 PM
> *That's lookin awesome homie!  You getting there!  I wanna see that thang when it gets the kandy on it!  And I fell ya.  I done had kandy which really wasn't even my choice on a lil funky bike frame and man, just off of that I'm re-kandying it (has chips and dents), kandying my next bike frame, and have bought a few cans of Kandy for the car...  Even thought I don't really know if I wanna use it or not.  On soemthing that'll sit outside and get driven everyday anywayz..
> [snapback]2658742[/snapback]​*


You I sell House of Kolor right? If you need paint come holla at me


----------



## SixFourClownin

I went to Baer Fabrics and bought some white vinyl to cover my dash pad and my center console. :biggrin: I also bought a hole puncher that way I can punch a pattern in my rear deck shelf so I can hear my 6x9's because Im mounting them under instead of on top.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 30 2005, 08:29 AM
> *You I sell House of Kolor right? If you need paint come holla at me
> [snapback]2658903[/snapback]​*



Oh I got a helluva deal. A guy that lives near me was going to paint his 70 impala vert Kandy Tangerine but instead ended up doing it white with a black top to match his interior so I got the paint for dirt cheap from him... But tha thing is for one there's already a kandy tangerine Cutty running around here on gold 20's with the same type of exhaust as mine (sounds the same and nobody sound slike mine but me and that guy) plus orange doesn't match the perfect stock burgandy interior that I'm keeping so I was gonna just go a stock color grey with burgandy racing stripes or something but dammit I love the candy! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 30 2005, 12:38 AM
> *Oh I got a helluva deal.  A guy that lives near me was going to paint his 70 impala vert Kandy Tangerine but instead ended up doing it white with a black top to match his interior so I got the paint for dirt cheap from him...  But tha thing is for one there's already a kandy tangerine Cutty running around here on gold 20's with the same type of exhaust as mine (sounds the same and nobody sound slike mine but me and that guy) plus orange doesn't match the perfect stock burgandy interior that I'm keeping so I was gonna just go a stock color grey with burgandy racing stripes or something but dammit I love the candy! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2658934[/snapback]​*


Fuck it......do the Kandy!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 29 2005, 11:44 PM
> *Fuck it......do the Kandy!
> [snapback]2658953[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT


----------



## fabian

lets see you interior !!!! Did you get it yet ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 31 2005, 04:23 PM
> *lets see you interior !!!! Did you get it yet ?
> [snapback]2664588[/snapback]​*


No I havent got it yet, you know as soon as I get it I will post it up! I should be dropping it off for paint here REAL soon, Im also taking the motor out and painting the block :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skandalouz

:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 31 2005, 08:42 PM
> *BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLACK MOTORS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2665638[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

yeh,.. the block needs to be black !!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 1 2005, 02:17 AM
> *yeh,.. the block needs to be black !!!
> [snapback]2667330[/snapback]​*


WHAT! are you guys serious?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 1 2005, 07:59 AM
> *WHAT! are you guys serious?
> [snapback]2667578[/snapback]​*


yes. contrast. say it with me. C O N T R A S T :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2005, 05:01 PM
> *yes.  contrast. say it with me.  C O N T R A S T    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2669597[/snapback]​*


LOL, man you guys can C O N T R A S T all you want , I want to match..... :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

hey curtis first time i seen pics of the dash from the pics it looks pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 1 2005, 05:29 PM
> *LOL, man you guys can C O N T R A S T all you want , I want to match..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2669801[/snapback]​*



haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 1 2005, 05:54 PM
> *hey curtis first time i seen pics of the dash from the pics it looks pretty good :biggrin:
> [snapback]2670047[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2005, 06:01 PM
> *haha  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2670100[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is some more updated pics.
Took out the AC dash cluster and removed the steering wheel.
This picture dosent show the dash pad off, but it is off and is going to the interior shop tomorrow.
[attachmentid=100940]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The glovebox lock was broke and I couldnt get the door open but......as you can see I finally got it open and out, I also removed the liner.
[attachmentid=100941]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Removed all the interior trim.
[attachmentid=100942]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Removed the sail panels, looks like I might be doing a little rust removal here, not much.
[attachmentid=100943]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The top of the back seat is outta there!
[attachmentid=100947]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Both front seats are out.
[attachmentid=100951]


----------



## SixFourClownin

A good shot of the dash, I love the wiring in the old cars. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=100953]


----------



## SixFourClownin

AC dash and AC part.
[attachmentid=100956]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Driver seat, the covers are for sale, there is a small tear in the back.
[attachmentid=100959]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Passenger seat, I dont think there is anything wrong with this one.
[attachmentid=100962]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear seat back, this is in great shape.
[attachmentid=100965]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Seat chrome, Im sending these to the platers this weekend.
[attachmentid=100966]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a couple shots of my work area....LOL
[attachmentid=100970]

[attachmentid=100971]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last pic untill tomorrow, something to keep me warm in the garage :biggrin:

OK, as soon I finish getting it apart I will have more interesting pics but untill then all I have is me taking it apart......

[attachmentid=100973]


----------



## 925eastbayrider

BRO THAT SHIT IS DOPE AS FUCK ALREADY


----------



## fabian

Looks very nice Curtis !


----------



## LincolnJames

i think removing the factory a/c is a no-no.  any impala with factory a/c should not have a shaved fire wall.a/c makes it look better than a plan flat fire wall.but thats my opinion


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got some of my interior today :biggrin: I will have pics later tonight!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 3 2005, 02:56 AM
> *i think removing the factory a/c is a no-no.  any impala with factory a/c should not have a shaved fire wall.a/c makes it look better than a plan flat fire wall.but thats my opinion
> [snapback]2677437[/snapback]​*


fuck that big ugly bulky crap.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 3 2005, 06:00 PM
> *fuck that big ugly bulky crap.
> [snapback]2679293[/snapback]​*


Think thats Bulky?

How bout this Factory AC Tripower 348 rag....This is Gangsta..  So is the price tag $141,400.00


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN

if it came 4rm factory on an impala which is rare dont shave it leave like that it will be worth the dollar. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 3 2005, 05:00 PM
> *fuck that big ugly bulky crap.
> [snapback]2679293[/snapback]​*


Your right, Im glad its not there :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Complete sound deadner, this is for sale, my whole car is deadned already :biggrin:

[attachmentid=101401]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Star pattern Sail Panels.
[attachmentid=101403]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Star pattern Pre-Assembled Headliner.
[attachmentid=101405]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Blue Moulded carpet.
[attachmentid=101406]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chrome Arm Rest Base, and White Arm Rest.
[attachmentid=101410]


----------



## SixFourClownin

NICE! and Chrome!
[attachmentid=101411]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Door Panel Water Shields.
[attachmentid=101413]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear Deck Insulation.
[attachmentid=101417]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear Deck Divider.
[attachmentid=101419]


----------



## SixFourClownin

"Blue" Rear Deck Shelf, this is all they have and offer so I have to recover this in some of the white vinyl that I have bought.
[attachmentid=101421]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is all I have for now, the rest of the interior should be here really soon.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 3 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Complete sound deadner, this is for sale, my whole car is deadned already :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=101401]
> [snapback]2680132[/snapback]​*


YOU MEAN LIKE THIS? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 3 2005, 08:27 PM
> *YOU MEAN LIKE THIS?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2680244[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY! Dan I need to get with you so maybee I can get all your pics bro, I love looking at ones I have never seen before.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 3 2005, 08:34 PM
> *EXACTLY! Dan I need to get with you so maybee I can get all your pics bro, I love looking at ones I have never seen before.
> [snapback]2680269[/snapback]​*


WAS THAT A PLEASANT SURPRISE OR WHAT?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 3 2005, 08:59 PM
> *WAS THAT A PLEASANT SURPRISE OR WHAT?
> [snapback]2680409[/snapback]​*


Ive seen that pic before, but I would like to see some of the pics of when you had it.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 3 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Ive seen that pic before, but I would like to see some of the pics of when you had it.
> [snapback]2680423[/snapback]​*



I got some pics that Dan might not want you to see! :0 or maybe its the stries associated with the pics! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 3 2005, 09:14 PM
> *I got some pics that Dan might not want you to see! :0  or maybe its the stries associated with the pics! :0
> [snapback]2680438[/snapback]​*


Oh shit, maybee I dont want to see them..... :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

damn Curtis can a brother get a handout.....LOL or maybe a deal on some paint??? BTW we will be in the ville saturday after all....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 3 2005, 10:47 PM
> *damn Curtis can a brother get a handout.....LOL or maybe a deal on some paint??? BTW we will be in the ville saturday after all....
> [snapback]2680848[/snapback]​*


Man I got you on the paint just let me know what you need, maybee we can work a deal on some chrome, I need to see what your work looks like though.


----------



## YellowAmigo

My boy went outta business so I am stuck on the chrome now....it really sucks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 3 2005, 10:54 PM
> *My boy went outta business so I am stuck on the chrome now....it really sucks
> [snapback]2680866[/snapback]​*


Oh-Well......I got more work done on the 64 but I dont have pics yet.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my weatherstriping kit in today, I will have pics tonight! :chessy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well shit! my card reader isnt working! :angry:


----------



## Big Shizzle

???????????????


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I got the dash welded back together and half way grinded down ( I had to stop for work ) and then I finished taking the interior out. If my fucking card reader will start working again I will post the pics!


----------



## badass 64

I see you got your hands full homie!!! Looking good...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 10 2005, 08:35 AM
> *I see you got your hands full homie!!! Looking good...
> [snapback]2705673[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro! I appreciate it.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
I got my complete taillight assembly kit in today along with the front and rear seat buns! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Finaly got the hood windsplit off, I broke some mirrors under the hood so I could get to the speed nuts :angry: Its all good though I now am a dealer for Mirror Image, so I have new mirrors on the way :biggrin:

[attachmentid=105568]
I will have the pictures of it off tomorrow, with my card reader fucking up, I have some pics to take!


----------



## SixFourClownin

COMPLETE! Weatherstriping kit!
[attachmentid=105571]


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lookin Good Bro! Question: Do they make those mirros kits for g-bodies and if so, bout how much do the run?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I was going to use Audiobahn products for my stereo system but.......... I decided to go with Pioneer, and I got some of it today! 
Dual face head unit, I like the tilt it has when it is on, that way I can use it easier.
[attachmentid=105572]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 10 2005, 10:35 PM
> *Lookin Good Bro!  Question: Do they make those mirros kits for g-bodies and if so, bout how much do the run?
> [snapback]2709140[/snapback]​*


Yes, they are available for g-bodies.


----------



## SixFourClownin

6-1/2's for the kick panels.
[attachmentid=105578]


----------



## SixFourClownin

6x9's for the rear deck, you wont be able to see these because im mounting them under the rear deck, but I will have holes punched out in a nice pattern that way you can hear them. 
[attachmentid=105580]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Brand new taillight assembly kit!
[attachmentid=105581]


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2005, 06:38 AM
> *Yes, they are available for g-bodies.
> [snapback]2709163[/snapback]​*


Aight! Keep the progress pics rollin! :biggrin: When is it supposed to be at john's for paint?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear seat buns.
[attachmentid=105582]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 10 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Aight!  Keep the progress pics rollin! :biggrin:  When is it supposed to be at john's for paint?
> [snapback]2709203[/snapback]​*


Hopefully this month.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Front bucket seat buns, x2.
[attachmentid=105587]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what I can get on the Mirror Image:

1980-87 Buick Regal
1964-66 Buick Skylark 
1980-85 Cadillac 
1992-95 Cadillac
1977-79 Caprice 
1995-00 Chevy S10 
1982-87 El Camino 
1997-02 Expedition 
1992-97 Grand Marquis 
1981-87 Grand Prix 
1994-96 Impala 
1958 Impala (CV) 
1959 Impala (CV) 
1966 Impala (CV) 
1960 Impala (CV, HT) 
1961 Impala (CV, HT) 
1962 Impala (CV, HT)
1963 Impala (CV, HT) 
1964 Impala (CV, HT) 
1965 Impala (CV, HT) 
1958 Impala (HT) 
1959 Impala (HT) 
1966 Impala (HT) 
1967 Impala (HT) 
1970 Impala (HT) 
1987-91 K-5 Blazer 
1980-83 Lincoln VI 
1978-80 Monte Carlo 
1998-02 Navigator 
1991-94 Sentra


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

Bad ass


----------



## Hialeah56

Hey I don't know if your still looking for those gauges but check these out
http://www.dakotadigital.com/Detail.cfm/-/...9-5/product.htm
this one is a little expensive but it gets rid of the air ride switches
http://www.dakotadigital.com/Detail.cfm/-/...4-1/product.htm


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 11 2005, 01:58 AM
> *Hey I don't know if your still looking for those gauges but check these out
> http://www.dakotadigital.com/Detail.cfm/-/...9-5/product.htm
> this one is a little expensive but it gets rid of the air ride switches
> http://www.dakotadigital.com/Detail.cfm/-/...4-1/product.htm
> [snapback]2710176[/snapback]​*


NICE! I will look into them!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Here is what I can get on the Mirror Image:
> 
> 1980-87 Buick Regal
> 1964-66 Buick Skylark
> 1980-85 Cadillac
> 1992-95 Cadillac
> 1977-79 Caprice
> 1995-00 Chevy S10
> 1982-87 El Camino
> 1997-02 Expedition
> 1992-97 Grand Marquis
> 1981-87 Grand Prix
> 1994-96 Impala
> 1958 Impala (CV)
> 1959 Impala (CV)
> 1966 Impala (CV)
> 1960 Impala (CV, HT)
> 1961 Impala (CV, HT)
> 1962 Impala (CV, HT)
> 1963 Impala (CV, HT)
> 1964 Impala (CV, HT)
> 1965 Impala (CV, HT)
> 1958 Impala (HT)
> 1959 Impala (HT)
> 1966 Impala (HT)
> 1967 Impala (HT)
> 1970 Impala (HT)
> 1987-91 K-5 Blazer
> 1980-83 Lincoln VI
> 1978-80 Monte Carlo
> 1998-02 Navigator
> 1991-94 Sentra
> [snapback]2709242[/snapback]​*


What's the cost for the Hood kit and Trunk Kit


BTW - Project is looking nice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:42 AM
> *What's the cost for the Hood kit and Trunk Kit
> BTW - Project is looking nice
> [snapback]2711219[/snapback]​*


$249.00 plus shipping. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2005, 08:49 AM
> *$249.00 plus shipping. :0
> [snapback]2711238[/snapback]​*



Does the hood and trunk HAVE to be removed in order to get them on or can you share a secret to leaving the car assembled and installing them??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You have any of these extra Curtis??


----------



## THE CHEIF

So how is youre cousins elco coming on


----------



## terrible

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Feb 11 2005, 08:08 AM
> *So how is youre cousins elco coming on
> [snapback]2711283[/snapback]​*


how is you are cousins elco :dunno:



:uh: @ myself


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Does the hood and trunk HAVE to be removed in order to get them on or can you share a secret to leaving the car assembled and installing them??
> [snapback]2711243[/snapback]​*


No, you dont have to take the hood or trunk lid off, they should stick right on, they come witht the proper tape and sealant.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:53 AM
> *You have any of these extra Curtis??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2711250[/snapback]​*


I have the SS quater emblems.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Feb 11 2005, 10:08 AM
> *So how is youre cousins elco coming on
> [snapback]2711283[/snapback]​*


Just waiting on the frame to come back. As soon as he gets it I think we will se more pics......he is slow! LOL


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

are those mirrors the same as mirrorimage.com or some shit like that?


how much shipped to 55427 mn for a 64


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 11 2005, 01:36 PM
> *are those mirrors the same as mirrorimage.com or some shit like that?
> how much shipped to 55427  mn  for a 64
> [snapback]2712066[/snapback]​*


I can get it to you for $300.00 shipped. Check out there website they have 'em for $299.00 so I can save you the shipping buying from us. www.mdctinc.com


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

$50 for shipping?lol 

kew kew

yes I will need one very soon ...are they the same shit then?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 11 2005, 03:05 PM
> *$50 for shipping?lol
> 
> kew kew
> 
> yes I will need one very soon ...are they the same shit then?
> [snapback]2712451[/snapback]​*


Nah shipping isnt that much, I forgot to add the shipping to me in there from them when I priced it to 1 LO 64 my fault.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

ok kool 

But is it the same thing? same shit that they give it with everything? 

just making sure


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whatever the price is listed is my price SHIPPED! I will save you the shipping.

Mirror Image Pricing!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 11 2005, 03:11 PM
> *ok kool
> 
> But is it the same thing? same shit that they give it with everything?
> 
> just making sure
> [snapback]2712478[/snapback]​*


Yeah, its the same shit I have on my hood and trunk, I broke some so I had to get a new kit, so I set-up direct with them because I have a shop here in Louisville.


----------



## fabian

how you mount the mirrors with the glue, just put it arround the mirror or really much in the middle as well?


----------



## OURLIFE

curtis bro your shit is lookin good.... hurry up and paint it damnit lol....... good job bro


----------



## BRAVO

im curious,,,and sorry if this has been asked/answered already

how come you bought an already fixed up car (paint, bags, motor, interior) which all seemed to very good looking. and turn around and redo EVERYTHING,,,im not knocking it/you cause the car is gonna turn out 10 times better than it look before (and it look extremely good then). But it would have seemed more economical to start with a clean stock "foe", for half the price, sence your redoing everything anyways

whats done, is done,,,,and your gonna come up with a really nice car however,,,,im just curious if theres something i missed?


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Dude Why would you buy a car that's already done, then re-do it? I like the car, but wouldn't you have saved some money to by a Stock Impala and put your touch on it? 

Not Hating, just wondering... Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Sell me those raggedy old Infinity 6X9's :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 11 2005, 03:41 PM
> *how you mount the mirrors with the glue, just put it arround the mirror or really much in the middle as well?
> [snapback]2712591[/snapback]​*


I would do just around the edge, thats really all you need.


----------



## SixFourClownin

BRAVO & 1LOW8TE, its not what everyone thinks, for the price that I was wanting to spend on a Six-Four that was CLEAN and what I mean by clean is I didnt want to get into replacing sheet metal "at the time" so I kicked it around and the best deal that I came up with was this car, and I wasnt going to redo the paint and trunk set-up this shit came after I bought the car.....LOL, all I was going to do when I bought the car was repaint it the SAME color and replace the bumpers, and then as I thought about it more, I wanted white guts, I wanted to change the trunk, add more to the motor then I guess I got out of hand and then decided to paint it Kandy! No big deal, I figure if I would have bought a car that needed restoration I would have spent the same amount of money in the long run.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2005, 10:23 PM
> *BRAVO & 1LOW8TE, its not what everyone thinks, for the price that I was wanting to spend on a Six-Four that was CLEAN and what I mean by clean is I didnt want to get into replacing sheet metal "at the time" so I kicked it around and the best deal that I came up with was this car, and I wasnt going to redo the paint and trunk set-up this shit came after I bought the car.....LOL, all I was going to do when I bought the car was repaint it the SAME color and replace the bumpers, and then as I thought about it more, I wanted white guts, I wanted to change the trunk, add more to the motor then I guess I got out of hand and then decided to paint it Kandy! No big deal, I figure if I would have bought a car that needed restoration I would have spent the same amount of money in the long run.
> [snapback]2713847[/snapback]​*



Good explaination Curtis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 11 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Sell me those raggedy old Infinity 6X9's  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2712755[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 11 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Sell me those raggedy old Infinity 6X9's  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2712755[/snapback]​*


How much you wanna give me for them? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new subs, I didnt go with Pioneer on this one because they wouldnt fit in the enclosure Im using and I will explain later.
I went with these because of the way they look, like I have said before Im not trying to blow my ears out, I just want something that will look good and perform good.
[attachmentid=106166]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is one of them out of the box, I love the flat surface!
[attachmentid=106171]


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new tweeters, Im going to mount these in the air vents in the dash so you cant see them but you can hear them. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=106172]


----------



## SixFourClownin

1-1/2 farad capacitor, that way the headlights dont dim while cruising at night.
[attachmentid=106174]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is out of the box!
You wont be able to see this unfortunatly, it will be behind the fake out walls.
[attachmentid=106176]


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new amp, Profile 600M, you wont be able to see this either, I sell these amps all day long and have never had any come back and they peforme very well.
[attachmentid=106178]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is out of the box, to bad I wont be showing it!
[attachmentid=106179]


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, this is what I meant when I said that the Pioneer subs didnt fit in the enclosure I was using, this is a Audiobahn bass tube, I know I dont care for tubes either but it works for what Im trying to do. Im going to have these wraped in the white vinyl that I bought and then put one on each side of the trunk, because the sub has to sit down in the tube because of the grille, the Pioneer was to big around.
[attachmentid=106181]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is all my paint, HOK Kandy Oriental blue over Strato blue base, with royal mini flake under the Kandy, white top with white ice pear over it. and Dupont Primer and Clear.
[attachmentid=106183]


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2005, 04:23 AM
> *BRAVO & 1LOW8TE, its not what everyone thinks, for the price that I was wanting to spend on a Six-Four that was CLEAN and what I mean by clean is I didnt want to get into replacing sheet metal "at the time" so I kicked it around and the best deal that I came up with was this car, and I wasnt going to redo the paint and trunk set-up this shit came after I bought the car.....LOL, all I was going to do when I bought the car was repaint it the SAME color and replace the bumpers, and then as I thought about it more, I wanted white guts, I wanted to change the trunk, add more to the motor then I guess I got out of hand and then decided to paint it Kandy! No big deal, I figure if I would have bought a car that needed restoration I would have spent the same amount of money in the long run.
> [snapback]2713847[/snapback]​*



tight ,i figured thats what have must have happened,,thats the only thing that makes sence,,,you got bit by the "bug",,(bit really hard)

i cant wait to see the end product of this car,,,,any idea when?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 11 2005, 11:55 PM
> *tight ,i figured thats what have must have happened,,thats the only thing that makes sence,,,you got bit by the "bug",,(bit really hard)
> 
> i cant wait to see the end product of this car,,,,any idea when?
> [snapback]2714344[/snapback]​*


Im hoping to drop it off for paint this month, and as soon as I get it back I should have everything I need to put it all back together.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2005, 07:08 AM
> *Im hoping to drop it off for paint this month, and as soon as I get it back I should have everything I need to put it all back together.
> [snapback]2714386[/snapback]​*


coo man,,keep the pics coming,,,,mabey ill get to see it, in one of my many trips to L-ville through out the summer


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 12 2005, 12:14 AM
> *coo man,,keep the pics coming,,,,mabey ill get to see it, in one of my many trips to L-ville through out the summer
> [snapback]2714400[/snapback]​*


Hopefully I will have some good pics here soon, I got the dash welded back so I can mount the factory radio, all I have to do now is cut out the pattern, but let me know when your comming to the ville and maybee you can ride by my shop, I will be driving all the time in the summer!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2005, 10:50 PM
> *Here is all my paint, HOK Kandy Oriental blue over Strato blue base, with royal mini flake under the Kandy, white top with white ice pear over it. and Dupont Primer and Clear.
> [attachmentid=106183]
> [snapback]2714140[/snapback]​*




color is gonna look good bro.......can't wait to see it.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2005, 10:32 PM
> *How much you wanna give me for them? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2714088[/snapback]​*


as little as possible :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Here is all my paint, HOK Kandy Oriental blue over Strato blue base, with royal mini flake under the Kandy, white top with white ice pear over it. and Dupont Primer and Clear.
> [attachmentid=106183]
> [snapback]2714140[/snapback]​*



This will look good, I just used some of that Dupont primer and clear and it turned out really really good.


----------



## OURLIFE

ttt


----------



## peanut

hey curtis how much those audiobahn bass tubes go for at your work? j/w since im gettin bucket seats i need something to put in the middlel of them


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Feb 12 2005, 03:29 PM
> *hey curtis how much those audiobahn bass tubes go for at your work? j/w since im gettin bucket seats i need something to put in the middlel of them
> [snapback]2715825[/snapback]​*


I will have to price it when I get to work tomorrow, I got you though!


----------



## Mr Impala

WOW thats alot of PAINT you gonna oaint 2 cars with all that?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 13 2005, 02:13 PM
> *WOW thats  alot of PAINT you gonna oaint 2 cars with all that?
> [snapback]2719641[/snapback]​*


No, I just want to make sure I have enough, and Im going to paint the block, the dash, and the frame. Thats way to much paint but I can take it back to where I got it, I sell it. LOL


----------



## OURLIFE

damn curtis that shit is gonna be bad as hell...... cant wait to see it complete.... u got 2 months before indy


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Feb 13 2005, 02:23 PM
> *damn curtis that shit is gonna be bad as hell...... cant wait to see it complete.... u got 2 months before indy
> [snapback]2719683[/snapback]​*


I wont be showing at Indy, I probably wont show it at all foreal, I dont bulid to show anymore, I build for pleasure and the art of Lowriding! I love it and all I want to do is cruise the BLVD!


----------



## OURLIFE

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW......BULLSH#T...........Just kidding Curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 14 2005, 02:26 PM
> *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW......BULLSH#T...........Just kidding Curtis.
> [snapback]2723660[/snapback]​*


Whats up Russ? Hey do you still want that 10" JL W6?


----------



## theoglean

Do people put skirts on SS Impala's?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Feb 14 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Do people put skirts on SS Impala's?
> [snapback]2725827[/snapback]​*


Yeah I think, Im not putting them on anymore.


----------



## theoglean

I see, personally I think that they look awesome on Impala's. But it's not my car.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Feb 15 2005, 10:19 PM
> *I see, personally I think that they look awesome on Impala's. But it's not my car.
> [snapback]2731271[/snapback]​*


I think they look great as well but........maybee later, I love the way Impala's quarters look.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got something that was on backorder today! Vent window channel!
[attachmentid=108608]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Took home some more stereo shit (just the stuff to hook it up).
[attachmentid=108609]


----------



## SixFourClownin

All my wires and terminals, I wont be using the black wire loom! LOL
[attachmentid=108610]


----------



## YellowAmigo

Nice wiring Curtis.... I cant wait to see it... looking forward to the yearly trip to Trixies and that other part called Casper... Hope to meet ya this time....LOL...keep up the good posts man..
Paul


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, like I said before the "under hood and trunk mirrors" are a BITCH to get off, so I broke some, and because of this I became a dealer for this product, and I got my new kit in today! 
[attachmentid=108611]

If you are interested in purchasing a kit go to there website and whatever there price is there is my price "SHIPPED" so I guess I can save you shipping, thats the least I can do for all my LILers.

Mirror Image Website!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 15 2005, 11:09 PM
> *Nice wiring Curtis.... I cant wait to see it... looking forward to the yearly trip to Trixies and that other part called Casper... Hope to meet ya this time....LOL...keep up the good posts man..
> Paul
> [snapback]2731443[/snapback]​*


Yeah, hit me up when you get into town, I would like you meet you bro!


----------



## theoglean

Ya they look great without them too. Right now I'm just hooked on Chico 64' so....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Feb 15 2005, 11:12 PM
> *Ya they look great without them too. Right now I'm just hooked on Chico 64' so....
> [snapback]2731470[/snapback]​*


Yeah its a clean one!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 15 2005, 10:05 PM
> *All my wires and terminals, I wont be using the black wire loom! LOL
> [attachmentid=108610]
> [snapback]2731429[/snapback]​*


I have the same set Curtis......

The little brass nipples on the end of the RCA jacks are known to come out if you insert them and remove them alot. I ended up replacing all 4 ends.

The crimp on terminals for the 4 gauge power cables are junk. They don't crimp down tight enough and are known to lose the connection and come loose. I also replaced both of those. Go get yourself the eyelet type that welding leads use......and solder them in!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 15 2005, 11:03 PM
> *Took home some more stereo shit (just the stuff to hook it up).
> [attachmentid=108609]
> [snapback]2731423[/snapback]​*


Yeah I know, Im not using the shity ass terminals in the kit thats why I got this shit.


----------



## etp1963

damn dude, u got a lot of money!!! i wish i had ur job


----------



## shredder130

i wish i had "a" job


----------



## 'ray

when i grow up i want to be like curtis


----------



## uso4lifeky

Not bad for a white boy...lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Feb 16 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Ya they look great without them too. Right now I'm just hooked on Chico 64' so....
> [snapback]2731470[/snapback]​*










It's For Sale,or it was For Sale. $20k


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Feb 20 2005, 07:11 AM
> *Not bad for a white boy...lol. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2751091[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Whats up Tony?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Almost got the factory radio mounted, I have all the holes cut I just have to make a bracket to hold it up.


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I have been conversing with a few homies in the Air Ride forum and have come to the conclusion of redoing the trunk set-up to make my air ride look more like a 4 pump set-up, I will post up the diagram later because Im not on my normal PC right now.

I got my tanks the other day, now I have to drill out the ports on each end and make them 1/2 inch and then add one more 1/2 port for the air line and two 3/8 ports for a gauge a drain, I have to do this to every tank.


----------



## fabian

Hi Curtiz,

whats the news on your project! Usually i get 50 notifications i day that there is an update! Just miss that !!! Ha Ha,.. let see you interior! Getting mine tomorrow! Yes,.. see ya

Fabian


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man they said like 2 more weeks on my kit, Im in no hurry so its all good, I did order my new wheels and I did work out a deal with my suspension guy so he should be starting to build my rack and drill my ports so I can have it all painted with the car!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Now I can ditch the Autozone floormats I bought, cause I got some new OG ones. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=118047]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I didnt like the gold battery terminals I have so I picked up some chrome ones today.
[attachmentid=118049]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 2 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Now I can ditch the Autozone floormats I bought, cause I got some new OG ones. :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=118047]
> [snapback]2801092[/snapback]​*


HIGH $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

The FedEx man brought me this today also! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=118052]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 2 2005, 11:08 PM
> *HIGH  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2801102[/snapback]​*


Damn you aint lying! I was like whoa!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 15 2005, 10:09 PM
> *OK, like I said before the "under hood and trunk mirrors" are a BITCH to get off, so I broke some, and because of this I became a dealer for this product, and I got my new kit in today!
> [attachmentid=108611]
> 
> If you are interested in purchasing a kit go to there website and whatever there price is there is my price "SHIPPED" so I guess I can save you shipping, thats the least I can do for all my LILers.
> 
> Mirror Image Website!
> [snapback]2731447[/snapback]​*


HOW MUCH AGAIN just for the hood :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another view! I love this piece!
[attachmentid=118057]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And the last one.
[attachmentid=118060]


I have been waiting to drop it off for paint untill my painter gets his paint booth, so if your wondering whats taking so long, and why I havent had many updates lately, well now you know, Im going to have Jason Caranto come out and measure my trunk so he can build my rack for my air tanks, oh by the way I have four 3 gallon air tanks that I need to take pics of, he still needs to modify them though, Im having the rack and tanks painted also.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 2 2005, 11:10 PM
> *HOW MUCH AGAIN just for the hood :biggrin:
> [snapback]2801118[/snapback]​*


I will check into it when I get to work, the website dont list a kit for the TC but I think they have one, I will call out there tomorrow for you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

TTT, working on that price cheeks!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 3 2005, 10:07 AM
> *TTT, working on that price cheeks!
> [snapback]2802856[/snapback]​*


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new wheels, just came in today!
[attachmentid=121262]


----------



## SixFourClownin

One more!
[attachmentid=121264]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have some blue and chrome OG eagle chips comming in I just put the smooth 2 bar on there for the pics.


----------



## the_cat

clean ass ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Mar 8 2005, 06:23 AM
> *clean ass ride homie :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2822662[/snapback]​*


Fo Sho Mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 7 2005, 09:18 PM
> *One more!
> [attachmentid=121264]
> [snapback]2821826[/snapback]​*


Man Curtis your wheels are off the hook man


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 8 2005, 10:06 AM
> *Man Curtis your wheels are off the hook man
> [snapback]2823056[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro, I was thinking there was too much blue, but everyone is saying that when I put the chrome on my car that it will look good!


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 8 2005, 12:18 AM
> *My new wheels, just came in today!
> [attachmentid=121262]
> [snapback]2821816[/snapback]​*


blue spokes only :biggrin: chrome dish


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Well did you order the parts? you never got back to me???????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 8 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Well did you order the parts? you never got back to me???????
> [snapback]2825384[/snapback]​*


Man I have been busy the past few days with these wheels and shit, Im going to try to call them sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Joe6pt0

Its nice to see that you are moving the car forward. Its gonna look bad ass with all the new trim on it. 

How much does that chroma clear run per gallon? My buddy swears by that stuff.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Mar 8 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Its nice to see that you are moving the car forward. Its gonna look bad ass with all the new trim on it.
> 
> How much does that chroma clear run per gallon? My buddy swears by that stuff.
> [snapback]2825964[/snapback]​*


Damn, I dont really know, I can find out tomorrow and then let you know.
Thanks man, I just cant wait to get more progress done, that way I can show people how much stuff Im really redoing to make it MY 64, but right now everything looks the same, only time will tell, LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 9 2005, 06:34 AM
> *Damn, I dont really know, I can find out tomorrow and then let you know.
> Thanks man, I just cant wait to get more progress done, that way I can show people how much stuff Im really redoing to make it MY 64, but right now everything looks the same, only time will tell, LOL
> [snapback]2826125[/snapback]​*


Still trying for Indy right???


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 8 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Still trying for Indy right???
> [snapback]2826200[/snapback]​*


Shit I doubt I will make it to show, but I will be there!


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 9 2005, 06:47 AM
> *Shit I doubt I will make it to show, but I will be there!
> [snapback]2826222[/snapback]​*


Damn... I wanna see it all together! Oughta be fresh though.. I wanna see the trunk and paint when it's done! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 8 2005, 10:53 PM
> *Damn...  I wanna see it all together!  Oughta be fresh though..  I wanna see the trunk and paint when it's done! :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826268[/snapback]​*


me too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 8 2005, 10:57 PM
> *me too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826299[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: I wanna know whats up with the 63!


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 8 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Damn, I dont really know, I can find out tomorrow and then let you know.
> Thanks man, I just cant wait to get more progress done, that way I can show people how much stuff Im really redoing to make it MY 64, but right now everything looks the same, only time will tell, LOL
> [snapback]2826125[/snapback]​*


That'd be cool. I can get it from the local paint store, just comparing prices  I checked out your site and most paint supplies seem pretty good priced! I was checking out that cheaper clear you guys sell for $47/gal. Not bad at all for a cheap clear to go on a cheap car or whatever. The cheapest here is the NASON at about $80/gallon plus hardner.


----------



## SixFourClownin

TTT, just waiting for the paint booth to be built...........


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I got some more shit in from Hubbards, I left my camera in the truck so I will post pics hopfully tomorrow, but here is what I got

left and right window frames, vent window frames, front and rear license panels and the eyebrows.

I also picked up new door sills, and another antenna because the one that was on there that I thought was good turned out well you know. I also picked up a new cigarette lighter bezel but........... it is very SHITY so Im still looking for one in good shape. 

I also have bought my new 3 gallon air tanks and have had my suspension guy (Jason Caranto) come out and measure my trunk so he can start to build my rack for my tanks, as soon as he is done then my painter (John Nichols) will paint the rack and tanks, then I will have the trunk set-up installed before the car is painted. Im planning on having the car painted right after Indy, then from there I will put everything back together.

The rest of my interior should be in soon, I will post pics as soon as it comes in. Hopfully SOON everything will come together, I have everthing bought and paid for Im just waiting on the ball to start rolling.........


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2005, 11:45 PM
> *OK, I got some more shit in from Hubbards, I left my camera in the truck so I will post pics hopfully tomorrow, but here is what I got
> 
> left and right window frames, vent window frames, front and rear license panels and the eyebrows.
> 
> I also picked up new door sills, and another antenna because the one that was on there that I thought was good turned out well you know. I also picked up a new cigarette lighter bezel but........... it is very SHITY so Im still looking for one in good shape.
> 
> I also have bought my new 3 gallon air tanks and have had my suspension guy (Jason Caranto) come out and measure my trunk so he can start to build my rack for my tanks, as soon as he is done then my painter (John Nichols) will paint the rack and tanks, then I will have the trunk set-up installed before the car is painted. Im planning on having the car painted right after Indy, then from there I will put everything back together.
> 
> The rest of my interior should be in soon, I will post pics as soon as it comes in. Hopfully SOON everything will come together, I have everthing bought and paid for Im just waiting on the ball to start rolling.........
> [snapback]2871342[/snapback]​*



Sounds good Curtis I can't wait. You need to bring it to our picnic on May 15th.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im going to bust my ass as soon as I get it back so I will try my hardest to be there.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2005, 11:50 PM
> *Im going to bust my ass as soon as I get it back so I will try my hardest to be there.
> [snapback]2871361[/snapback]​*



thanks can't wait to see it.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Im going to bust my ass as soon as I get it back so I will try my hardest to be there.
> [snapback]2871361[/snapback]​*


whatever :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 18 2005, 10:56 PM
> *whatever :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2871375[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Shit I dont do anything at work so Im pretty fresh and ready to roll when I leave :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 18 2005, 11:56 PM
> *whatever :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2871375[/snapback]​*


I wanna see your ride too. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 18 2005, 10:58 PM
> *I wanna see your ride too.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2871383[/snapback]​*


Yeah me too! Hey James, I have been thinking arent you the only one that has lowrided a new TC in the Louisville area?


----------



## skandalouz

> OK, I got some more shit in from Hubbards, I left my camera in the truck so I will post pics hopfully tomorrow, but here is what I got
> 
> vent window frames,
> 
> I was severely dissapointed with these!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> OK, I got some more shit in from Hubbards, I left my camera in the truck so I will post pics hopfully tomorrow, but here is what I got
> 
> vent window frames,
> 
> I was severely dissapointed with these!
> [snapback]2871392[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Why???
Click to expand...


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2005, 09:02 PM
> *   Why???
> [snapback]2871401[/snapback]​*



grinder marks and the casting of the pivot on the top is very poor. good enough for a daily though, no one would ever really look at it, I only got them for the new base that goes into the regulator, so I'll have mine rechromes and my trim shop can swap the bases. I am just picky about stuff. I'll use it to get by, but as soon as igot cash, its getting changed, know what I mean.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 18 2005, 11:08 PM
> *grinder marks and the casting of the pivot on the top is very poor.  good enough for a daily though,  no one would ever really look at it,  I only got them for the new base that goes into the regulator,  so I'll have mine rechromes and my trim shop can swap the bases.  I am just picky about stuff.  I'll use it to get by,  but as soon as  igot cash,  its getting changed,  know what I mean.
> [snapback]2871418[/snapback]​*


Yeah I feel you, nothing is like NOS parts.


----------



## YellowAmigo

sup Curtis, 
Man it was a pleasure meeting you Friday. Your shop is very nice and you have great prices... I hope to be able to order those white powder coat spokes next month... and BTW, WHEN ARE WE SEEING MORE PICS DAMMIT!!!!..... :biggrin: ...


----------



## YellowAmigo

TTT for Big C


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 28 2005, 02:20 PM
> *sup Curtis,
> Man it was a pleasure meeting you Friday. Your shop is very nice and you have great prices...  I hope to be able to order those white powder coat spokes next month... and BTW, WHEN ARE WE SEEING MORE PICS DAMMIT!!!!..... :biggrin: ...
> [snapback]2918365[/snapback]​*


It was nice meeting you too, I wish I wasnt such a busy person...... I would have talked with you more, but I will see you around sometime....... If you need anything dont hesitate to ask.

Oh and the pics, I'm waiting till after Indy and Derby so John's not so stressed out.....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

any new updates?



Hey how long will the mirrors take to get to my house after ordering?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 31 2005, 06:54 AM
> *any new updates?
> Hey how long will the mirrors take to get to my house after ordering?
> [snapback]2932875[/snapback]​*


I got mine in a little over a week, but Im over here in KY, you will probably have them in less than a week......


----------



## Mastodon

go go powerrangers


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Mar 31 2005, 06:05 AM
> *go go powerrangers
> [snapback]2933008[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2005, 10:59 PM
> *Yeah me too! Hey James, I have been thinking arent you the only one that has lowrided a new TC in the Louisville area?
> [snapback]2871389[/snapback]​*


yep :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 31 2005, 05:09 PM
> *yep :biggrin:
> [snapback]2935101[/snapback]​*


Thats what I thought........ I cant wait to see it.


----------



## HardTimes92

hey whats up curtis man i was wondering how much you have on those 13" Blue anodized wheels in your shop looks like i might need new wheels sooner than expected just wondering? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by villen92_@Mar 31 2005, 10:03 PM
> *hey whats up curtis man i was wondering how much you have on those 13" Blue anodized wheels in your shop looks like i might need new wheels sooner than expected just wondering? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2936728[/snapback]​*


Your best bet would be to call me at the shop sometime tomorrow, I have all my new pricing there.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my new interior in! The only thing Im missing now is the door panels and the rear deck panel and the trim around that, and I will have EVERYTHING! Should be going to the painters after this week!
[attachmentid=160900]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=160901]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=160902]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im going to have to have my rear arm rest covers recovered in white!
[attachmentid=160903]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=160905]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The rest of the interior is on page 36, and the seat buns are on page 38.


----------



## skandalouz

About freaking time, looks like the rear arm rest covers need to by dyed as well?


----------



## YellowAmigo

damn Curtis I thought the Imp project was dead..... :biggrin: ... hey I am gonna be out there the week of the 15th I think I may hit you up for some paint bro......


----------



## SixFourClownin

Skandalouz: I know bro tell me about it, LOL The rear arm rest covers are suposed to be white, they just sent the wrong ones. All I need now is the door panels.

YellowAmigo: I know the project has been dead for a while, but it is starting back up now that Derby is almost over, John said 1st of June and he will paint it, I have everything I need to put it back together, so as soon as I get it back from John's IT'S ON! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry Double Post! :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry Triple Post! :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damnit LayItLow! Sorry Quadruple Post! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 2 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Damnit LayItLow! Sorry Quadruple Post!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085889[/snapback]​*


u got my price yet? :0 i was going to swing by today but i fell asleep :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 2 2005, 10:49 PM
> *u got my price yet? :0 i was going to swing by today but i fell asleep :biggrin:
> [snapback]3086587[/snapback]​*


What was it you were wanting a price on? You know me man (Im forgetfull) LOL


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 2 2005, 09:53 PM
> *What was it you were wanting a price on? You know me man (Im forgetfull) LOL
> [snapback]3086613[/snapback]​*


holy shit i agree there ... u have a pm :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 4 2005, 11:38 PM
> *holy shit i agree there ... u have a pm  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3096885[/snapback]​*


LOL, I got you I still have to price some red chips for someone on here too!


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

I got some small shit done while Im waiting for paint, I have pics I just need to post them tonight when I get home.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@May 23 2005, 12:34 PM
> *I got some small shit done while Im waiting for paint, I have pics I just need to post them tonight when I get home.
> [snapback]3172525[/snapback]​*


get to it.....what happened hit the name,post limit..had to get a new one? :biggrin:


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

Nah, I dont want people to get the wrong idea, Im not a member of USO so I dont want to act like someone Im not. Im still down for life, but Im not in right now, thats why I kept the USOFAMILY name also. Just incase.... I will allways be apart of USO.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

ttt


----------



## Lowridingmike

Haven't checked this post in a while. Lookin good though!


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

OK, here are a couple more pics, I'm not going to post pics of my seats yet because I only have the back seat back so as soon as I get my buckets back I will post the seats, oh the seat chrome is at the chrome platers I cant wait to see what they look like when I get them back! My dash pad is getting recovered right now along with the rear deck. Im waiting on my painter to get me in and then it all should be good to go. Keenan in Lexington will be painting it now, same guy that did Russ' car Southern Comfort.

Here are a few pics:

I had the dash bezel rechromed, this time it looks GOOD! Also this is a new dash lense, looks BRAND NEW!

[attachmentid=175803]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

[attachmentid=175804]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

[attachmentid=175805]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

Here is my door panels, I just got done with these, when they come from Hubbards they dont have the chrome on them, so I had to take all the chrome off of my old door panels and clean them up and install them.

[attachmentid=175806]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

[attachmentid=175807]

I still have to line up the window crank, vent window crank and the arm rest and them make the holes for that.

Here's a little advise, dont put anything chrome near a gallon jug of acid, even though it had a top on it it still pitted all my old chrome that I was still going to use (window cranks, and trunk emblem), everything that wasnt in a ziploc bag is ruined, so I had to buy more shit! 

ANYONE HAVE A SS TRUNK EMBLEM, GOOD CONDITION, SOMETHING TO HOLD ME OVER UNTILL HUBBARDS GETS THEIRS IN???


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

I got more parts today, pics should be up late tonight.


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

deck panels, and surrounding trim.

[attachmentid=176387]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

[attachmentid=176388]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

[attachmentid=176389]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

[attachmentid=176390]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

Center Console Super Sport Emblem, and Door Panel SS Emblems.

[attachmentid=176391]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

Inside door levers.

[attachmentid=176392]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

ALL window cranks.

[attachmentid=176393]


----------



## Still Tippin' (old)

Thats all for now, mybee more pics later. This weekend Im going to work on getting all the small stuff done, I need to remove the center console and have that covered and ready to go.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my bucket seats back today, I will try to get pics tomorrow morning and post them up! Still waiting on the chrome seat trim to come back and then I will put them on and post that up.


----------



## skandalouz

About freaking time, I'm at 9 weeks now and still counting, 6 more weeks apparently for the trunk emblem too. 

Do the door panel not have the holes and the squares marked on the back already for the cranks/switches?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well they are marked but they dont line up correctly, I had to make new holes through the cardboard so I could install the chrome in the right place.


----------



## Big Shizzle

where are pics of the seats?????????? by the way nice dash bezel


----------



## caranto

i wish i was u!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER+Jun 1 2005, 09:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> where are pics of the seats??????????  by the way nice dash bezel
> [snapback]3208546[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got the door panels completed, the seats are done, I need to take pics of them and post it up!
> 
> Yeah the bezel came out real nice!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caranto_@Jun 1 2005, 10:06 AM
> *i wish i was u!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3208593[/snapback]​*


Hey, my shit is going to the paint shop in 2 weeks, do you know when the tanks will be done?


----------



## caranto

i will have them done by the time she goes to paint!!sorry it has been so long  ive been real busy.. dont worry, :biggrin: :biggrin: i know who hooks me up!!!! i will do ya right!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 1 2005, 03:55 PM
> *i will have them done by the time she goes to paint!!sorry it has been so long  ive been real busy.. dont worry, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i know who hooks me up!!!! i will do ya right!!!!
> [snapback]3209890[/snapback]​*


Its all good bro, Im not worried about it, I just want to make sure it goes with the car. I might have to hit you up to make sure everything is OK before I take it to Lexington (So they can raise it up without the motor in it). I will talk to you sometime this week because the motor is getting pulled out on Monday.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just a little something I did with photoshop... :biggrin:

[attachmentid=180940]


----------



## Big Shizzle

"If it's got air ride don't raise it up"
-Sean Dogg


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 2 2005, 08:25 AM
> *"If it's got air ride don't raise it up"
> -Sean Dogg
> [snapback]3213028[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

KISS MY ASS, DICK! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

j/k Curtis....i'll make an exception for you......see if I can pick those subs up today will ya???


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 2 2005, 10:06 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> j/k Curtis....i'll make an exception for you......see if I can pick those subs up today will ya???
> [snapback]3213261[/snapback]​*


Yeah, you should be able to pick 'em up.


----------



## OGJordan

> *"If it's got air ride don't raise it up"*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 2 2005, 10:58 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3213464[/snapback]​*


Ahhh, I see how it is Jeff, you put that shit in your signature, its all good, it was a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

On monday my shit is going to the motor guys house to have the motor and tranny pulled out so the block can be painted, the tranny will be swapped for a 350 turbo, after that 2 weeks from that monday it will go to Lexington for the complete paint job, striping and everything, the firewall will be free of scars, and Im doing ice blue pearl patterns over the ice white pearl. After that she goes back together motor and tranny, and then I will finish up the suspension. I should have my chrome back from the platers sometime next week if everything goes as planned, oh also the stainless is going to C&R Stainless to have is straghtend and polished! 

Im guessing 2 to 2 1/2 months and she will be COMPLETE and on the streets again! I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 2 2005, 11:16 PM
> *On monday my shit is going to the motor guys house to have the motor and tranny pulled out so the block can be painted, the tranny will be swapped for a 350 turbo, after that 2 weeks from that monday it will go to Lexington for the complete paint job, striping and everything, the firewall will be free of scars, and Im doing ice blue pearl patterns over the ice white pearl. After that she goes back together motor and tranny, and then I will finish up the suspension. I should have my chrome back from the platers sometime next week if everything goes as planned, oh also the stainless is going to C&R Stainless to have is straghtend and polished!
> 
> Im guessing 2 to 2 1/2 months and she will be COMPLETE and on the streets again! I CANT WAIT!
> [snapback]3217079[/snapback]​*


Damn.. That's sound sliek a plan though! I congradulate u and give you lots of props though b/c that's alot to do! If it were mine I'd be lazy and kept it tha way it was but juiced it. And it would've been a year+ before I would've done that! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 3 2005, 12:56 AM
> *Damn..  That's sound sliek a plan though!  I congradulate u and give you lots of props though b/c that's alot to do!  If it were mine I'd be lazy and kept it tha way it was but juiced it.  And it would've been a year+ before I would've done that! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3217323[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props Mike, it means alot. I dont think people thought I was going to go through with this. LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the pics of the interior, I cant sleep so I decided to go downstairs and take pics. :biggrin:

Finally here they are!

Driver Seat
[attachmentid=181400]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Passenger Seat.
[attachmentid=181402]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The chrome for the buckets will be back soon, they look funny without the seat chrome, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Front door panels and rear side panels, putting the chrome back on SUCKED! The new SS emblems look GREAT!
[attachmentid=181404]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Bottom of back seat.
[attachmentid=181405]


----------



## timdog57

Looking good Curtis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 2 2005, 11:16 PM
> *On monday my shit is going to the motor guys house to have the motor and tranny pulled out so the block can be painted, the tranny will be swapped for a 350 turbo, after that 2 weeks from that monday it will go to Lexington for the complete paint job, striping and everything, the firewall will be free of scars, and Im doing ice blue pearl patterns over the ice white pearl. After that she goes back together motor and tranny, and then I will finish up the suspension. I should have my chrome back from the platers sometime next week if everything goes as planned, oh also the stainless is going to C&R Stainless to have is straghtend and polished!
> 
> Im guessing 2 to 2 1/2 months and she will be COMPLETE and on the streets again! I CANT WAIT!
> [snapback]3217079[/snapback]​*


Looking good. What stainless do you have left to get straightend? I thought you pretty much bought brand new everything?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Top of the back seat, I still have to work with speaker area, the speaker isnt centered anymore, so I have to do some stretching to get it right. Some of it Im not 100% happy with, but with a little work I think I can get it just right. :biggrin:

Well this is all for now.
[attachmentid=181406]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 3 2005, 01:52 AM
> *Looking good Curtis.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3217703[/snapback]​*


Thanks Tim :biggrin: 

I'm getting REAL close!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jun 3 2005, 01:53 AM
> *Looking good.  What stainless do you have left to get straightend?  I thought you pretty much bought brand new everything?
> [snapback]3217713[/snapback]​*


Just a few pieces around the windshield, side glass and rear window, oh and a few on the inside. (stuff they dont make yet).


----------



## SixFourClownin

Oh yeah, Im not going with the wheels I ordered first, I mounted my new ones Tuesday, blue dish and spokes, everything else chrome on 155/80R13's I think these look better, there was too much blue in the other wheels, Im having Kirby stripe these also! :biggrin: I will post pics when they get back from Kirby's!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Good news! My chrome for my buckets are back, I will post pics tonight when I get home, hopefully I will get these back on as well as the rear seay speaker grille. :biggrin: Its finally comming together!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ahight, I'm so impressed with the job the chromers did here locally (in Louisville) I have 7 pictures to share with you.
[attachmentid=181907]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=181908]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=181909]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=181910]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Even the core looks good, here is a couple pics of the backside.
[attachmentid=181912]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=181913]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the last pic, Im going to repost the pic of them before, next.
[attachmentid=181914]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I hope you can see all the pitting in this pic.
[attachmentid=181915]


----------



## OldDirty

Now that is some nice chrome.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jun 3 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Now that is some nice chrome.
> [snapback]3221457[/snapback]​*


Thats what Im saying! Im like DAMN! and these people are LOCAL!


----------



## OGJordan

I might need you to send me their number.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn tippin, you're doing a gret job of making this one "your" ride....all the lil changes here and there will add up!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 4 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I might need you to send me their number.
> [snapback]3222764[/snapback]​*


Yeah, Jeff just let me know if you want it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 4 2005, 08:17 AM
> *damn tippin, you're doing a gret job of making this one "your" ride....all the lil changes here and there will add up!!!
> [snapback]3222766[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props, I doing EVERYTHING I can to make it my own, I think when its all done everyone will be suprised. :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

Man your car is going to be nice when its done


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jun 4 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Man your car is going to be nice when its done
> [snapback]3223505[/snapback]​*


Thanks!  

I should have some more pics on monday, thats the day the motor comes out.


----------



## WSL63

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 2 2005, 11:59 PM
> *Oh yeah, Im not going with the wheels I ordered first, I mounted my new ones Tuesday, blue dish and spokes, everything else chrome on 155/80R13's I think these look better, there was too much blue in the other wheels, Im having Kirby stripe these also! :biggrin: I will post pics when they get back from Kirby's!
> [snapback]3217756[/snapback]​*



So are you saying you have some blue wires for sale?


----------



## SixFourClownin

They will be once the car is painted and the new wheels are striped and put on. Are you interested?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 3 2005, 08:14 PM
> *[attachmentid=181910]
> [snapback]3221174[/snapback]​*


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks Cheeks! You door panels look good as hell!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I need a Passenger side NON-A/C kick panel, let me know if you have one, $$$


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 4 2005, 07:50 PM
> *They will be once the car is painted and the new wheels are striped and put on. Are you interested?
> [snapback]3224803[/snapback]​*



Just let me know whats up


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jun 5 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Just let me know whats up
> [snapback]3229000[/snapback]​*


Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got the seat chrome back on the seats and I also got the rear speaker grill housing painted and now its back in, I had to buff and polish the speaker grille to make it look brand new again! I will go downstairs and take a couple pics and post them in a few.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry, the pics are a little blurry. My basement isn't the best place for photography. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=183458]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry for the finger prints.

[attachmentid=183459]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=183460]


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 2 2005, 05:16 AM
> *Just a little something I did with photoshop... :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=180940]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3212922[/snapback]​*


tight 4...  


u got an unedited version of this pic?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here you go!
[attachmentid=183461]


----------



## Low_Ryde

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Today was the day it went to the motor guys house, here a some pics of it before they pulled off just a couple hours ago, I know some of you have wanted to see what it looks like at this point. Well here you go! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=184352]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=184358]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=184359]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=184363]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=184366]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a sneak peek of Mike the motor guy.... LOL

[attachmentid=184369]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a couple of the interior. I sold the old steering wheel, so I have to use the new one! :angry: I wasnt thinking!

[attachmentid=184371]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=184373]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Here is a couple pics of Russ (187 Regal).

[attachmentid=184374]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a couple pics of the ASS of my car! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=184380]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last one for now, Im going to try and get by his house tomorrow evening!

[attachmentid=184381]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, it made it to the motor guys house fine last night, today Mike and Russ are going to start taking it apart, if things go as planned I should get there tonight to lend a hand and take some pics.


----------



## OGJordan

Russ needs to be put on probation for showing his ass like that. :nono:


----------



## YellowAmigo

man Curtis, crack kills bro.... Russ you just damn sexy..... NOT!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I couldnt leave that shit up there forever, I couldnt do that to my homie!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 7 2005, 09:50 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I couldnt leave that shit up there forever, I couldnt do that to my homie!
> [snapback]3239604[/snapback]​*


You ever get the A/C vent, Radio Trim,misc stuff??????


----------



## SixFourClownin

I ended up not using the factory AC vent bezel and had a solid one chromed, I have a repoduction dash trim, I still need a NOS one though, hey Im glad you responded, I need a passenger kick panel, can you hook it up? I need to call your dude you know for sure now, the end is near and I need to have everything together.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 7 2005, 09:21 PM
> *I ended up not using the factory AC vent bezel and had a solid one chromed, I have a repoduction dash trim, I still need a NOS one though, hey Im glad you responded, I need a passenger kick panel, can you hook it up? I need to call your dude you know for sure now, the end is near and I need to have everything together.
> [snapback]3240331[/snapback]​*



Glad he is a no good get my hopes up for needed parts but let you down kinda Guy.

Well Sean what is it!


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin

I just ordered a few more parts from Jason (Notorious76) at Hubbards, I got new front and rear bumper guards, another outside mirror (the one I was going to save got fucked up by the acid), 2 rear dome light bezels and 2 new lenses, 2 door reflectors, inside rear view mirror support, 2 new ash trays for the rear seats, bucket seat hinge caps and new white star pattern sunvisors. This shit should be here Friday, I will post pics when it comes in.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had to order new 1/2 shield headlight eyebrows because of the acid incident :angry:

And my battery was so shot I went on ahead and ordered a Optima Blue Top, these parts should come in in a few days, I ordered these parts from my shop, if anyone needs anything PM me and I can hook you up as well.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 8 2005, 12:28 AM
> *Glad he is a no good get my hopes up for needed parts but let you down kinda Guy.
> 
> Well Sean  what is it!
> [snapback]3240364[/snapback]​*


Corky,

My homie Danny is still in the process of moving, I havent forgot about you...as soon as he is done setting up new shop...you get the jingle...


----------



## Big Shizzle

i need 4 half headlight shields


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2005, 12:55 PM
> *Corky,
> 
> My homie Danny is still in the process of moving, I havent forgot about you...as soon as he is done setting up new shop...you get the jingle...
> [snapback]3244065[/snapback]​*




:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 8 2005, 03:57 PM
> *i need 4 half headlight shields
> [snapback]3244079[/snapback]​*


I got some for you!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Complete engine seal kit, a couple of my friends suggested while the engine was torn down as far as it is I should go ahead and have it rebuilt. Im not sure what Im going to do yet.

[attachmentid=186561]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the sunvisor brackets that I got from Dan when I picked up the car, I polished one and Im working on the other, there not in perfect shape but they will do for now.

[attachmentid=186562]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Transmission pan for my 350 turbo.

[attachmentid=186564]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 9 2005, 10:05 PM
> *Complete engine seal kit, a couple of my friends suggested while the engine was torn down as far as it is I should go ahead and have it rebuilt. Im not sure what Im going to do yet.
> 
> [attachmentid=186561]
> [snapback]3251380[/snapback]​*


i'd just buy a new motor if I were you


----------



## SixFourClownin

I polished my headlight rings, and let me tell you, they came out GREAT!

[attachmentid=186565]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 9 2005, 10:09 PM
> *i'd just buy a new motor if I were you
> [snapback]3251390[/snapback]​*


I can get all the internal parts for free from my work, I think it will be a little cheaper if I just have it machined then put back together.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 9 2005, 10:09 PM
> *I polished my headlight rings, and let me tell you, they came out GREAT!
> 
> [attachmentid=186565]
> [snapback]3251391[/snapback]​*


it's because theyre chromed. glad to see those werent involved in the acid incident


----------



## SixFourClownin

I polished this also, I might have it rechromed, I cant get in the grooves.

[attachmentid=186566]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 9 2005, 10:12 PM
> *it's because theyre chromed.  glad to see those werent involved in the acid incident
> [snapback]3251402[/snapback]​*


Yeah I knew they were chrome but the acid was starting to work on them, but didnt get far before I worked it back.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im sure this was brand new, again the acid was starting to work on it but I got it before it did anything, all it did before I polished it was put a film over it that would only polish off with chrome polish.

[attachmentid=186569]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 9 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Yeah I knew they were chrome but the acid was starting to work on them, but didnt get far before I worked it back.
> [snapback]3251407[/snapback]​*


what kind of acid was it anyway, so I know to avoid it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 9 2005, 10:15 PM
> *what kind of acid was it anyway, so I know to avoid it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251415[/snapback]​*


I think it was folspheric acid (spell check). Man that shit sucked!


----------



## SixFourClownin

The acid was eating this also, there was rust starting to form, I actually cant believe it came clean, I called my chromer and told him I had some shit that had to be rechromed, so I was suprised.

[attachmentid=186573]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This wasnt bad at all, I think it was on the top shelf, but I still polished it again.

[attachmentid=186575]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another view.

[attachmentid=186576]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last one for now, This didnt come out as good as I wanted so Im going to work with it a little more.

[attachmentid=186577]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I cleaned and polished all my motor parts today, Im going to take some pics and post those up later.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Looking good bro, can't wait to see it.....

Hey I just sent you PM check it out and hit me back...


----------



## OGJordan

Okay, I guess I missed something. What is the "acid incident"???? Were you trippin on acid and fucked some shit up?? 



j/k btw


----------



## YellowAmigo

Yeah I missed the acid incident tooo......????????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 10 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Okay, I guess I missed something.  What is the "acid incident"????  Were you trippin on acid and fucked some shit up??
> j/k btw
> [snapback]3252956[/snapback]​*


OK, when I took my car apart, I put all my chrome parts in a cabinet, well in that same cabinet was a gallon of acid, and when I went to get the chrome out it was all pitted up, the only shit that was good was the shit I had in ziploc bags, so a word of the wise STAY AWAY FROM ACID! LOL


----------



## YellowAmigo

check your PM's Bro!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ahight, I have a shit load of pics to upload, I will try to explain whats going on.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Taking the motor apart.
[attachmentid=187262]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Closer view.
[attachmentid=187263]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is at Mike the motor guys house.
[attachmentid=187264]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=187266]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lookin gooood


----------



## SixFourClownin

Motor and tranny pulled out.
[attachmentid=187271]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here's a shot of it with the motor and tranny out from the front.
[attachmentid=187272]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have to give MAD props to Russ from Louisville UCE and Mike the motor guy, these SOB's worked thier asses off to get this done! :thumbsup:

[attachmentid=187273]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The exhaust shop did a shitty job putting my headers on so they had a hard time trying to get it off, I think Im going to have to have the exhaust worked on again.
[attachmentid=187274]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=187275]


----------



## SixFourClownin

working with that header some more.
[attachmentid=187276]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And some more!
[attachmentid=187277]


----------



## SixFourClownin

All dirty and in need of a rebuild.
[attachmentid=187280]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Taking a good look at it.
[attachmentid=187282]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I love this picture! Talk about layed! 
[attachmentid=187284]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Backside of the engine.
[attachmentid=187285]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=187291]


----------



## SixFourClownin

really looking at it.
[attachmentid=187294]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Pulling it in the garage.
[attachmentid=187296]


----------



## SixFourClownin

So then they put it on a trailor and Sean (USOFOREVER) took it to his house and we put it in his garage, it will be there for about 9 days from now before it goes for paint and body.
[attachmentid=187298]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just took a few snapshots of it at Seans house.
[attachmentid=187300]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=187301]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yall act like yall know what yall doin :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=187302]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 11 2005, 12:19 AM
> *yall act like yall know what yall doin :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257018[/snapback]​*


We do. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I like this pic too!
[attachmentid=187305]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=187307]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just a couple new parts I got today.
[attachmentid=187309]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Vacum advance cover.
[attachmentid=187311]


----------



## SixFourClownin

new 1/2 covers for my headlight, my were ACID damaged, LOL
[attachmentid=187313]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jun 10 2005, 01:06 PM
> *check your PM's Bro!!!
> [snapback]3253748[/snapback]​*


Man I forgot to check, you know how I get at work, sorry.


----------



## YellowAmigo

its ok manI know how your job is.... just whenever you can get to it.... it actually for someone else
BTW,,, why you doing a rebuid on that I thought he rebuilt it when he had it out


----------



## SixFourClownin

Its all good homie.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 11 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Just a couple new parts I got today.
> [attachmentid=187309]
> [snapback]3257039[/snapback]​*


could you have spent any LESS money on that :uh: 

come on Curt, step it up a little


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 11 2005, 07:21 AM
> *could you have spent any LESS money on that  :uh:
> 
> come on Curt, step it up a little
> [snapback]3258131[/snapback]​*



Ya, at least I bought a Gm Performance Parts cover! :scrutinize:


----------



## OGJordan

> *All dirty and in need of a rebuild.*


Are you talking about Russ??? :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 11 2005, 10:21 AM
> *could you have spent any LESS money on that  :uh:
> 
> come on Curt, step it up a little
> [snapback]3258131[/snapback]​*


First off I didnt spend anything on it, I got it from my work, this will do just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 11 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Are you talking about Russ??? :0
> [snapback]3258269[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I think the engine will look great, just a sneek peek of the one we did for Sean (USOFOREVER) before he got the Caddy.

[attachmentid=187562]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 11 2005, 12:04 PM
> *First off I didnt spend anything on it, I got it from my work, this will do just fine. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3258366[/snapback]​*


If you have time, get that edelbrock one chromed, it'll look nice as fuck.
From my experience, those thin stamped ones are hard to seal up and keep sealed long term, since the clamping pressure from the bolts is only distributed at the holes, instead of spread across the whole flange like the thicker one allows for.

Just trying to offer some helpful advice, thats a PITA part to have to change a month after the engine is put back in the car.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 11 2005, 01:48 PM
> *I think the engine will look great, just a sneek peek of the one we did for Sean (USOFOREVER) before he got the Caddy.
> 
> [attachmentid=187562]
> [snapback]3258768[/snapback]​*


that mofo gives me a boner.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 11 2005, 01:49 PM
> *If you have time, get that edelbrock one chromed, it'll look nice as fuck.
> From my experience, those thin stamped ones are hard to seal up and keep sealed long term, since the clamping pressure from the bolts is only distributed at the holes, instead of spread across the whole flange like the thicker one allows for.
> 
> Just trying to offer some helpful advice, thats a PITA part to have to change a month after the engine is put back in the car.
> [snapback]3258770[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I might have that one chromed now that you mention that. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 11 2005, 01:50 PM
> *that mofo gives me a boner.
> [snapback]3258773[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: I know me too! :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 11 2005, 01:50 PM
> *:biggrin: I know me too! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3258780[/snapback]​*


all it needs a chrome carb!
Does he still have that motor for sale?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 11 2005, 01:52 PM
> *all it needs a chrome carb!
> Does he still have that motor for sale?
> [snapback]3258787[/snapback]​*


Nah he sold it with the elco,


----------



## Mastodon

lookin' good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 11 2005, 02:46 PM
> *lookin' good
> [snapback]3258961[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 11 2005, 03:41 PM
> *Thanks homie! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3259832[/snapback]​*


anytime


----------



## 187_Regal

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Jeff has jokes too!!!!! LOL



> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 11 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Are you talking about Russ??? :0
> [snapback]3258269[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whats crackin Russ? And no this isn't a frame joke. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 12 2005, 03:23 PM
> *DAMN!!!!!
> [snapback]3262560[/snapback]​*


LOL, what are you doing today?


----------



## 187_Regal

chillin like a fat guy, dirty guy according to JEFF.....LMAO


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 12 2005, 03:27 PM
> *chillin like a fat guy, dirty guy according to JEFF.....LMAO
> [snapback]3262581[/snapback]​*


Oh, I will probably hit you up in a little while, I have to go pick up Rebecca at her house and I dont know what were gonna do today either.


----------



## 187_Regal

I feel ya, i am bout to leave my grandpas house


----------



## 187_Regal

Hey we could just post whore your topic


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 12 2005, 03:40 PM
> *
> [snapback]3262626[/snapback]​*


Hey thats the day I brought it home! I love that picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Jeff has jokes too!!!!! LOL*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my blue top today!
[attachmentid=189696]


----------



## showandgo

car is looking good


----------



## SixFourClownin

Also got my Star Print Sunvisors today!
[attachmentid=189698]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 13 2005, 11:22 PM
> *car is looking good
> [snapback]3269513[/snapback]​*


Thanks! I cant wait to see how good it looks when Im done with it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Also my rearview mirror bracket!
[attachmentid=189702]


----------



## showandgo

thats what sucks waiting till its done


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well the good sideview mirror looked good but got fucked up in the acid incident so I had to get another.
[attachmentid=189707]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 13 2005, 11:23 PM
> *thats what sucks waiting till its done
> [snapback]3269529[/snapback]​*


No shit! I told myself though, "Im not going to rush anything" so by doing that I have something that will turn out great.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Repost


----------



## SixFourClownin

Repost


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear Bumper Guards
[attachmentid=189781]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Front Bumper Guards.
[attachmentid=189783]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I thought since the whole interior is gonna be OG I should put the door panel reflectors back on.
[attachmentid=189784]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rear ashtrays, I didnt know they came with the trim ring also!
[attachmentid=189787]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dome light bezels.
[attachmentid=189788]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I went on ahead and bought the lenses also.
[attachmentid=189792]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Seat trim hinge caps.
[attachmentid=189795]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And I went out to get the mail and I had a package waiting, I got these like 1/2 hour ago! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=189797]


----------



## SixFourClownin

My motor guy took my heads to the machine shop to be cleaned and looked at, he stilll has to disassemble the engine and take that to the machine shop to be cleaned, ran threw and pressure tested. Should be BRAND NEW when I get it back, plus acid dipped so the paint will look good on it.


----------



## 187_Regal

One pic per post huh?


----------



## Big Shizzle

you are rushing it


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 14 2005, 06:17 AM
> *One pic per post huh?
> [snapback]3270771[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: Yeah what about it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2005, 07:31 AM
> *you are rushing it
> [snapback]3270819[/snapback]​*


 :uh: Shut up and build your Lac! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

"Take your time! If you can't get it done right away,
so what, save your money and do it right!"


easy to say when you have money to save.......


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2005, 10:12 AM
> *"Take your time! If you can't get it done right away,
> so what, save your money and do it right!"
> easy to say when you have money to save.......
> [snapback]3271186[/snapback]​*


You can do it, dont be so depressing.
you just have to wait a little bit. I know you can come up with some money.


----------



## Big Shizzle

i'm starting my phone business on the side.......


----------



## Big Shizzle

WHAT'S THE RIVER CITY RYDERS GUY'S NUMBER??


----------



## caranto

"True Friendship and Loyalty actually are extinct.....unless someone needs YOUR help."
Sean Rosser true dat!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

exactly......


----------



## caranto

sean im going to post up all the pics of your trunk!!!!!!! starting to come together!!!!!you care?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

no i don't care...just start a different post.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2005, 10:24 AM
> *WHAT'S THE RIVER CITY RYDERS GUY'S NUMBER??
> [snapback]3271206[/snapback]​*


I dont know, I will find out for you though and post it up. :thumbsup: on the side work, I will send you some business.


----------



## 187_Regal

Everytime i have to see you screen name I am like......."tippin on foe foe's wrapped in foe vogues........Yuck I HATE VOGUES!!!!!!!


----------



## uso4lifeky

Lookin good Crutis. Cant wait to see more pics. Holla at ya later.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 14 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Everytime i have to see you screen name I am like......."tippin on foe foe's wrapped in foe vogues........Yuck I HATE VOGUES!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3272005[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Jun 14 2005, 03:21 PM
> *Lookin good Crutis. Cant wait to see more pics. Holla at ya later.
> [snapback]3272305[/snapback]​*


Thanks Tony, I should have more pics sometime next week at the paint shop.


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2005, 09:19 AM
> *i'm starting my phone business on the side.......
> [snapback]3271195[/snapback]​*


Sean, the big sexy phone sex operator!!!! :0  :0  :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 14 2005, 08:24 AM
> *"True Friendship and Loyalty actually are extinct.....unless someone needs YOUR help."
> Sean Rosser                                        true dat!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271207[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jun 14 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Sean, the big sexy phone sex operator!!!!  :0    :0    :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3273062[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha! Thats what Im talking about.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Air Tanks should be ready to go next week, I will have pics for everyone as it is progressing.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 14 2005, 05:57 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3273318[/snapback]​*



you like that don't ya cheeks  :biggrin:

Rus said you checked on Pantydropper the other day....how's it comin?? 

You can still hit me up anytime.....


----------



## Mastodon

anything new to post?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 15 2005, 02:23 PM
> *anything new to post?
> [snapback]3276838[/snapback]​*


Not right now, maybee next week, everything is in slow motion right now, waiting on everything to get done. Soon.


----------



## OGJordan

> *Air Tanks should be ready to go next week, I will have pics for everyone as it is progressing.*


Ready for what?? Trade in on pumps?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 16 2005, 09:44 AM
> *Ready for what??  Trade in on pumps?
> [snapback]3280247[/snapback]​*


LOL, nah Im not doing pumps this time.


----------



## 187_Regal

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAIR RIDE IS GAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSY J/P


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Hey at least my frame's not broke. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

OUCH for the kick to the nuts.......J/P I had to, it was the first thing that I thought of and I knew you would get a chuckle out of it....


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 15 2005, 07:24 PM
> *Not right now, maybee next week, everything is in slow motion right now, waiting on everything to get done. Soon.
> [snapback]3278768[/snapback]​*


damn, this is the only build up i give a shit about


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 16 2005, 02:13 PM
> *damn, this is the only build up i give a shit about
> [snapback]3281104[/snapback]​*


Well thanks brother, I will try to get out to the machine shop and take some pics, I know this weekend Im going to drop it off ofr paint so I should have some from that.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 16 2005, 11:20 AM
> *Well thanks brother, I will try to get out to the machine shop and take some pics, I know this weekend Im going to drop it off ofr paint so I should have some from that.
> [snapback]3281124[/snapback]​*


  what colour is it going to be? blue.. lol :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Its gonna be Kandy oriental blue over strato blue base, white ice pearl top with blue ice pearl patterns, all outlined and a shit load of stripes.


----------



## Mastodon

i shall expect to see almost the same car


----------



## OGJordan

> *Hey at least my frame's not broke. biggrin.gif*


DAMN Curtis!! You win!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 16 2005, 08:53 PM
> *i shall expect to see almost the same car
> [snapback]3282616[/snapback]​*


I guess you could say that in a way, the color will be the same (but kandy, patterns and stripes) and the bags are staying (new set-up) thats about it, redone motor, interior, paint, trunk, wheels and all new everything.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 16 2005, 10:00 PM
> *DAMN Curtis!!  You win!!
> [snapback]3282844[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I had to do it.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 16 2005, 07:04 PM
> *I guess you could say that in a way, the color will be the same (but kandy, patterns and stripes) and the bags are staying (new set-up) thats about it, redone motor, interior, paint, trunk, wheels and all new everything.
> [snapback]3282866[/snapback]​*


gonna be amazing though


----------



## tlc64impala

So you put a new set up in the 64? now what you got back there?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jun 17 2005, 08:16 AM
> *So you put a new set up in the 64? now what you got back there?
> [snapback]3284994[/snapback]​*


Its going to have (4) 3 gallon tanks mounted to a rack, all the valves are going to be hidden behind the wall mounted to a air rail, and everything will be hardlined with stainless.

It will look something like this but with a air rail.
[attachmentid=192532]


----------



## 187_Regal

Still tippin on foe foes..........WHATS UP SEAN?


----------



## Mastodon

is the setup going to be hidden?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 17 2005, 09:20 AM
> *is the setup going to be hidden?
> [snapback]3285152[/snapback]​*


Not exactly, the valves, air rail and pressure stwitch will be, but the tanks will be displayed with polished stainless hardlines going to bulk heads in the rear wall, it will somewhat resemble a hydro set-up with tanks for the fluid displayed and the dumps and motors hidden. Sort of.


----------



## Mastodon

cool!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 17 2005, 12:54 PM
> *Not exactly, the valves, air rail and pressure stwitch will be, but the tanks will be displayed with polished stainless hardlines going to bulk heads in the rear wall, it will somewhat resemble a hydro set-up with tanks for the fluid displayed and the dumps and motors hidden. Sort of.
> [snapback]3285858[/snapback]​*


Sounds bad ass!

Will the trunk be upholstered again? Or are you going with fiberglass or something?


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 17 2005, 07:15 AM
> *Its going to have (4) 3 gallon tanks mounted to a rack, all the valves are going to be hidden behind the wall mounted to a air rail, and everything will be hardlined with stainless.
> 
> It will look something like this but with a air rail.
> [attachmentid=192532]
> [snapback]3285135[/snapback]​*



Man thats going to look good man


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 17 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Sounds bad ass!
> 
> Will the trunk be upholstered again?  Or are you going with fiberglass or something?
> [snapback]3287216[/snapback]​*


Yeah the trunk will be covered in white vinyl again, Im also putting a 12" somewhat rounded enclosure on each side for my music and everything will be faked it, the design looks really good.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jun 17 2005, 09:31 PM
> *Man thats going to look good man
> [snapback]3287939[/snapback]​*


Thanks!


----------



## 187_Regal

Its paul wall im the peoples champ.......


----------



## caranto

when is it going to be done????sounds like it will be "off da chain"as big sissy would say!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 18 2005, 02:55 PM
> *when is it going to be done????sounds like it will be "off da chain"as big sissy would say!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3290208[/snapback]​*


It will be done probably 1 month after I get it back from paint.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I dropped it off to the painter today, I have some pics I just have to resize them.

I also purchased some chrome parts today from 1963roman I will post those up as well.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 19 2005, 08:10 PM
> *I dropped it off to the painter today, I have some pics I just have to resize them.
> 
> I also purchased some chrome parts today from 1963roman I will post those up as well.
> [snapback]3295244[/snapback]​*


what like chrome door hinges for twice as much as i got mine off of ebay for ! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is on Sean's (USOFOREVER)'s trailor on the way to Keenans shop in Lexington.

[attachmentid=194624]


----------



## SixFourClownin

At the gas station.
[attachmentid=194629]


----------



## SixFourClownin

In Keenans shop.
[attachmentid=194630]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another.
[attachmentid=194631]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last one of the car, hopefully I can get some pics of the progress as it happens, Maybee the weekend MAYBEE.
[attachmentid=194632]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chrome door hinges.
[attachmentid=194633]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=194634]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=194637]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=194640]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chrome trunk hinges.
[attachmentid=194643]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=194648]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=194649]


----------



## timdog57

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 19 2005, 07:25 PM
> *[attachmentid=194640]
> [snapback]3295323[/snapback]​*


is that chrome from 63roman?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 20 2005, 03:19 AM
> *is that chrome from 63roman?
> [snapback]3296308[/snapback]​*


Yeah.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 20 2005, 03:08 AM
> *Nice  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3296281[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

ahhh nice


----------



## OGJordan

I'll go over tomorrow to key it, uh, I mean see it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 20 2005, 09:37 AM
> *I'll go over tomorrow to key it, uh, I mean see it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3296805[/snapback]​*


Hey keep the keys in your pocket! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

If they've got anything done, I'll send you some pics.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 20 2005, 10:13 AM
> *If they've got anything done, I'll send you some pics.
> [snapback]3296897[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah! That would be great, I forgot to bring him my camera. :angry:


----------



## "G-Money"

Looking good Playboy.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jun 20 2005, 07:36 AM
> *Looking good Playboy.
> [snapback]3296917[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jun 20 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Looking good Playboy.
> [snapback]3296917[/snapback]​*


Thanks G, how are things up north?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 20 2005, 10:06 AM
> *Thanks G, how are things up north?
> [snapback]3296998[/snapback]​*


Six Foe Tippin.....lol I like that. oops my bad Six Four Tippin. I'm a little country at times. lol. Things good this way. Sorry I haven't hit you up yet. Just to many irons in the fire. So things good with you hommie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jun 20 2005, 11:11 AM
> *Six Foe Tippin.....lol I like that. oops my bad Six Four Tippin. I'm a little country at times. lol.  Things good this way. Sorry I haven't hit you up yet. Just to many irons in the fire.  So things good with you hommie.
> [snapback]3297010[/snapback]​*


Shit yeah, things are great down here, just trying to get this ride done, slowly but surely.

Just hit me up when your ready and I will take care of you.


----------



## OGJordan

On a side note, all you guys need to come to the show outside of Cincy on July 2nd. There will be quite a few Usos there. There's a post on it in teh show section.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 20 2005, 11:18 AM
> *On a side note, all you guys need to come to the show outside of Cincy on July 2nd.  There will be quite a few Usos there.  There's a post on it in teh show section.
> [snapback]3297033[/snapback]​*


I love Cincy! I will try to make it up there.


----------



## OGJordan

Getting ready to leave for Lex. I'll have some pics on here around 4:00


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 21 2005, 08:29 AM
> *Getting ready to leave for Lex.  I'll have some pics on here around 4:00
> [snapback]3300915[/snapback]​*


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 20 2005, 10:18 AM
> *On a side note, all you guys need to come to the show outside of Cincy on July 2nd.  There will be quite a few Usos there.  There's a post on it in teh show section.
> [snapback]3297033[/snapback]​*


Hey Jeff I didn't see the post in the show section. Which show is it.


----------



## OGJordan

Here you go

Not really a show, a picnic. But I know it's supposed to be a good time. I know the Lima Ch will be there, Lex is more than likely coming, we're coming, and hopefully Lou and Indy :biggrin:


----------



## GhetoVille

Hey Jeff, did you use to be in USO back in the day?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jun 21 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Hey Jeff, did you use to be in USO back in the day?
> [snapback]3301378[/snapback]​*


Yeah, he was in the Lexington chapter with the maroon Fleetwood.


----------



## OGJordan

Didn't have much done on your car yet since it just got there, but I did get to key it :0


----------



## OGJordan

Yeah, Curtis is right. Well I started off with fleetwood coupe. The question is, who are you Getoville??


----------



## OGJordan

Here's a couple of pics, they started to work out a little on the window area:


----------



## uso4lifeky

Hey whats up Jeff. I was just talking about you today. What the hell you been up to. Its Tony from louisville.


----------



## OGJordan

Hey how's it going Tony?? I've not seen you lately, where you been?? I moved to Cincy a while ago with my wife's job.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 21 2005, 05:00 PM
> *Here's a couple of pics, they started to work out a little on the window area:
> [snapback]3302879[/snapback]​*


lets see how bad the rust was under the drivers side roof panel


----------



## westrides

nice project man its gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 21 2005, 04:57 PM
> *Didn't have much done on your car yet since it just got there, but I did get to key it :0
> [snapback]3302860[/snapback]​*


I told you to keep those keys in your pocket! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 21 2005, 05:00 PM
> *Here's a couple of pics, they started to work out a little on the window area:
> [snapback]3302879[/snapback]​*


I cant thank you enough for taking these pics for me. :worship:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 21 2005, 06:33 PM
> *lets see how bad the rust was under the drivers side roof panel
> [snapback]3303257[/snapback]​*


I will have to find out if there was any rust or not, when I was there he was chipping the paint away where it was and it was solid, he said it looked like something got under the paint and started to bubble.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Jun 21 2005, 06:58 PM
> *nice project man its gonna be sick :biggrin:
> [snapback]3303342[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Finally got my rear arm rest covers, I started to put them together and got the chrome on, I just have to get some spray glue to finish.

[attachmentid=196030]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I also got my rack and tanks back today so I can have these painted as well, here is a few pictures, check out Caranto's welds! :worship:

[attachmentid=196031]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=196033]


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, all of my tanks have 5 ports all of them except two is 1/2 the others are smaller for a drain and a gauge on top. I have all the ports so I can connect the tanks together and so the air will flow more freely, and because stainless hardlines look good!

[attachmentid=196034]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a view from the bottom.

[attachmentid=196035]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The next few pics are the tanks sitting on the rack, so I can see somewhat what it will look like.

[attachmentid=196036]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=196040]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=196043]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=196044]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last one for now, hopefully they will post some more of it at the paint shop.

[attachmentid=196045]


----------



## timdog57

Caranto Does good Tig welding. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Rack and tanks would look sick chrome


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jun 21 2005, 11:36 PM
> *Rack and tanks would look sick chrome
> [snapback]3304358[/snapback]​*


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, but then I was thinking with the trunk mirrors and polished stainless hardlines and a few other chrome things it will be too much, so I decided to paint it and stripe it up.


----------



## Mastodon

chrome the rack and paint the tanks white or blue


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 21 2005, 08:53 PM
> *[attachmentid=196040]
> [snapback]3304213[/snapback]​*


man thats going to be sick, great job


----------



## OGJordan

Sooooooooo......getoville?? You gonna answer my question?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 22 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Sooooooooo......getoville??  You gonna answer my question?
> [snapback]3305686[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I would like to know myself


----------



## SixFourClownin

My motor guy stoped by so I could take a couple pics before my engine and crank went to the machine shop.
[attachmentid=196344]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=196346]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is, in desperate need of a acid dip and rebuild.
[attachmentid=196347]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last pic for now, maybee some later.
[attachmentid=196348]


----------



## Indy64

Ghettoville is, I beleive his names Jeff? Red headed kid from Louisville that had the bikes.

Sorry cant' remember his name right now, but I'm 99% sure thats who it is.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Bad news at the machine shop, OK, my heads are almost shot, they need 16 guides, 16 seats, resurfaced, 1 new valve, PC seals and a complete valve job. Also my crank needs to be turned 1000th. :0


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 21 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Caranto Does good Tig welding. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304318[/snapback]​*


i tried bubble gum but it dosent hold very well........... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

time for new heads


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 11:52 AM
> *time for new heads
> [snapback]3306451[/snapback]​*


u know he is going to get some aluminum heads now!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 01:52 PM
> *time for new heads
> [snapback]3306451[/snapback]​*


Nah, Im going to have them redone.


----------



## Mastodon

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 22 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Bad news at the machine shop, OK, my heads are almost shot, they need 16 guides, 16 seats, resurfaced, 1 new valve, PC seals and a complete valve job. Also my crank needs to be turned 1000th. :0
> [snapback]3306392[/snapback]​*


pretty standard stuff there with the heads, it's 34 years old after all.
1/1000th is nothing at all off of the crank, thats barely a polish, lol.

is the bad valve the intake valve on cylinder #2? because thats the rocker arm that broke last summer :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

coulda sworn it would have been a 4 bolt main 350, either way it should be nice when done.

how many times has the block been rebuilt?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 22 2005, 04:27 PM
> *pretty standard stuff there with the heads, it's 34 years old after all.
> 1/1000th is nothing at all off of the crank, thats barely a polish, lol.
> 
> is the bad valve the intake valve on cylinder #2?  because thats the rocker arm that broke last summer  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307102[/snapback]​*


What he said was it was its 1/1000 bellow the tolerance of bieng polished, it needs to be turned. 

Now this is greek to me but Im learning a little as we go.


----------



## skandalouz

At least I got 4 bolt block! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jun 22 2005, 04:36 PM
> *coulda sworn it would have been a 4 bolt main 350, either way it should be nice when done.
> 
> how many times has the block been rebuilt?
> [snapback]3307154[/snapback]​*


He said it has never been completly rebuilt, but it had newer rings and bearings. It was pretty rough, it will be all good though, he said if I cant drive to vegas and back he wont put his name on it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 22 2005, 09:14 PM
> *At least I got 4 bolt block!  :0      :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308241[/snapback]​*


LOL, I know I though it was gonna be a 4 bolt myself.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 22 2005, 06:21 PM
> *LOL, I know I though it was gonna be a 4 bolt myself.
> [snapback]3308261[/snapback]​*



Ya, mine was free! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 22 2005, 09:27 PM
> *Ya,  mine was free!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308296[/snapback]​*


Lucky bastard!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 22 2005, 09:28 AM
> *Sooooooooo......getoville??  You gonna answer my question?
> [snapback]3305686[/snapback]​*


Getoville is Josh Culver, used to be in Louisville Chapter. Wait till you see his 4.


----------



## OGJordan

> *Ghettoville is, I beleive his names Jeff? Red headed kid from Louisville that had the bikes.*


You're talking about Josh. 



> *Getoville is Josh Culver, used to be in Louisville Chapter. Wait till you see his 4. cool.gif*


I don't think it is Josh. We hung out at Indy for a few hours, and he said it wasn't him, said everyone kept asking that. I thought it was him also. If it IS josh, then Josh, you're a fucking liar!!! :twak:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 22 2005, 01:50 PM
> *i tried bubble gum but it dosent hold very well........... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306441[/snapback]​*



I use it all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Getoville is Josh Culver, used to be in Louisville Chapter. Wait till you see his 4.
> [snapback]3308368[/snapback]​*


Yeah if it is you Josh, KISS MY ASS LIAR! :biggrin:

His '64 is clean as hell!


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 22 2005, 09:20 PM
> *You're talking about Josh.
> I don't think it is Josh.  We hung out at Indy for a few hours, and he said it wasn't him, said everyone kept asking that.  I thought it was him also.  If it IS josh, then Josh, you're a fucking liar!!! :twak:
> [snapback]3308544[/snapback]​*


Josh, Jeff, I was close.....both start w/ a J and both have red hair. Give me some credit, damnit :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Yeah, but I'm Jeff. I wouldn't be asking who I was


----------



## GhetoVille

Anyway, whats up Jeff. Do you still have that caddy? And if so, whats your plans for her. And are you still in USO?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jun 23 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Anyway, whats up Jeff. Do you still have that caddy? And if so, whats your plans for her. And are you still in USO?
> [snapback]3310128[/snapback]​*


HA! So I guess it is you after all Josh.


----------



## OGJordan

No I don't still have the Caddy. As far as my club status, well that's sort of confusing right now. Let's just say I'm inactive. And oh yeah, who are you??


----------



## OGJordan

> *HA! So I guess it is you after all Josh.*


Well Josh has been to my old house to see my Regal, after I got rid of the Caddy, plus we talked in Indy indepth about what is going on with me in the club, so either he's playing dumb to fool us all, or it's not Josh. JasonJ, check his info and find out who he truly is :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

BTW who is INDY64??


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 23 2005, 08:32 AM
> *Yeah, but I'm Jeff.  I wouldn't be asking who I was
> [snapback]3309965[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: 

btw, I'm Ryan from Indy, the one that had the white 64. The one that brought it down to Billys to see if Baily could do the body work on it a long time ago....4-5 years maybe?


----------



## Big Shizzle

curtis's rack and tanks in the back of the painter's truck


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 23 2005, 03:34 PM
> *curtis's rack and tanks in the back of the painter's truck
> [snapback]3311530[/snapback]​*


Hey good looking out Sean! Thanks for taking the picture for me! :thumbsup:

I am going to start to downsize my pics, so this next pic is just a test.

[attachmentid=197526]


----------



## Lowridingmike

Uh oh! lets see it! Who's painting it? If it's who I thought it was gonna be I seen him today on my way to work. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 23 2005, 10:59 PM
> *Uh oh!  lets see it!  Who's painting it?  If it's who I thought it was gonna be I seen him today on my way to work. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3313327[/snapback]​*


Keenan in Lexington Uce


----------



## timdog57

It's about time you started making the pics smaller. I got a 23" monitor at work and they still didn't fit. LOL


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

that car still gives me a woody


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jun 23 2005, 11:13 PM
> *that car still gives me a woody
> [snapback]3313372[/snapback]​*


Wait till it is done OVER totally. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, same picture, same size, I think this looks better.

[attachmentid=197570]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jun 23 2005, 11:13 PM
> *that car still gives me a woody
> [snapback]3313372[/snapback]​*


ME TOO! :biggrin: Thanks bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Wait till it is done OVER totally.  :0  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3313410[/snapback]​*


 Almost done.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 23 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Keenan in Lexington Uce
> [snapback]3313329[/snapback]​*


Koo. You getting patternz or straight Kandy?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 24 2005, 01:42 AM
> *Koo.  You getting patternz or straight Kandy?
> [snapback]3313944[/snapback]​*


Straight Kandy, but the top will be ice white pearl with ice blue pearl patterns.


----------



## Mastodon

looking forward to seeing this painted


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 24 2005, 07:07 AM
> *looking forward to seeing this painted
> [snapback]3314417[/snapback]​*


Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

me too....because then it will be my turn


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 24 2005, 11:15 AM
> *me too....because then it will be my turn
> [snapback]3314942[/snapback]​*


Ahhh Snap! Quit bitching! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

My motor guy has talked me into adding one more gauge, oil pressure, he said its important, so that should be in in a few days. I told him he had to make me a new pod to put them in though if he wanted me to have it. He has an old console of mine that he will mach it up with.


----------



## OGJordan

Sean, Curtis, sorry guys. Both your cars just got put on hold. My next project just got bumped up to next in line. Sorry, don't hate the player.



























J/K!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 24 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Sean, Curtis, sorry guys.  Both your cars just got put on hold.  My next project just got bumped up to next in line.  Sorry, don't hate the player.
> J/K!!
> [snapback]3318142[/snapback]​*


Ahhhhh! You fucking got me, I was like WTF! 



Good one Jeff!


----------



## OGJordan

ttt


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 25 2005, 07:54 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3320992[/snapback]​*


Those Tasty Taco's ??


----------



## OGJordan

Um, to the top.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 25 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Um, to the top.
> [snapback]3321185[/snapback]​*



:around:


----------



## Mastodon

motherfucker yeah!


----------



## SixFourClownin

WOW, my shit was whored! :uh:


----------



## timdog57

Not too much longer. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 27 2005, 12:36 AM
> *Not too much longer.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3324767[/snapback]​*


Whats cracking Tim, Russ' frame, :biggrin: Nah you fixed that didnt you? LOL

Sorry Russ I had to AGAIN!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 27 2005, 12:38 AM
> *Whats cracking Tim, Russ' frame, :biggrin: Nah you fixed that didnt you? LOL
> 
> Sorry Russ I had to AGAIN!
> [snapback]3324772[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

i cant belive its being redone, it was already super nice...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 27 2005, 12:58 AM
> *i cant belive its being redone, it was already super nice...
> [snapback]3324877[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Did you get to see it in person? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

no, but theres about 100 pics of it on the net, so it couldnt have been too bad :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Pictures lie. I really began to see that after I went to my first Super Show and saw some of the "nice" cars from the mag in person.


----------



## impala_631

yeah, it does look pretty beat up :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

I never saw it or any picture of it, so dont' think I'm dogging it. I was making a general statement about cars in pictures. No hate to the original owner.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Not doggin Dan or anything, but the pictures are deceiving, I wasnt going to do anything to it, but the more I looked at it I felt to my liking I needed to redo it.


----------



## PORK CHOP

PIC-A-BOOOOOOOO
[attachmentid=200141]
[attachmentid=200143]
[attachmentid=200145]
[attachmentid=200146]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

HELL YEAH! Thanks for posting the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 27 2005, 12:43 PM
> *Not doggin Dan or anything, but the pictures are deceiving, I wasnt going to do anything to it, but the more I looked at it I felt to my liking I needed to redo it.
> [snapback]3326799[/snapback]​*


i know, the paint really needed redone, i still think it was pretty decent, but I know you wanted it perfect, as did I if I would have kept it.

the interior was nice, but rough around the edges.

It was a pretty nice car, 75% of people would have been happy to keep it like it was, but I think it's great that youre taking it up a few levels, I really want to come see it when it's finished.

I thought the engine bay was kick ass though :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:  :0  :cheesy: 

I put alot of work into this car, and even if I dont like with some of the things youre doing, because theyre not my particular taste or whatever im very happy to see that the car isnt being left stagnant.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 27 2005, 02:22 PM
> *PIC-A-BOOOOOOOO
> [attachmentid=200141]
> [attachmentid=200143]
> [attachmentid=200145]
> [attachmentid=200146]
> [snapback]3327221[/snapback]​*


is that bondo, or the original color? i know the OG color was a kind of tanish shade...


----------



## PORK CHOP

thats what was under the paint that was on it :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Uh Oh! THis is the part I was waiting for! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 27 2005, 04:34 PM
> *thats what was under the paint that was on it :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3327796[/snapback]​*


wow, snappy comeback fuckhead


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 04:25 PM
> *i know, the paint really needed redone, i still think it was pretty decent, but I know you wanted it perfect, as did I if I would have kept it.
> 
> the interior was nice, but rough around the edges.
> 
> It was a pretty nice car, 75% of people would have been happy to keep it like it was, but I think it's great that youre taking it up a few levels, I really want to come see it when it's finished.
> 
> I thought the engine bay was kick ass though  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:    :0    :cheesy:
> 
> I put alot of work into this car, and even if I dont like with some of the things youre doing, because theyre not my particular taste or whatever im very happy to see that the car isnt being left stagnant.
> [snapback]3327752[/snapback]​*


Im glad you spoke up, I didnt want you to take it the wrong way, the car was clean I just wanted to take it to the next level and make it mine not yours, people just dont understand that when "I" buy something clean, done or not, I want it to be my own, I cant drive someone elses project. Thats just allways been the way I am, I cant change that.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Damn block sanding sucks


----------



## YellowAmigo

pics sho you never know unless you take it down. lookin good though Curtis.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 01:26 PM
> *is that bondo, or the original color?  i know the OG color was a kind of tanish shade...
> [snapback]3327760[/snapback]​*



looks like he better block a little harder and use some sharper sandpaper becasue looking at the pic I can tell where the waves still are! :0 





NOW Curtis, you have had months to decide on which damn booster bracket your using, time is up, its decision time! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 27 2005, 08:14 PM
> *looks like he better block a little harder and use some sharper sandpaper becasue looking at the pic I can tell where the waves still are!    :0
> NOW Curtis,  you have had months to decide on which damn booster bracket your using,  time is up,  its decision time!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3328987[/snapback]​*


Yeah he has a ways to go still, I think that pic was taken early in the process. They will post more up (I hope).......

Im going to use the booster bracket that came with the chrome booster, my engine guy said it would work just fine.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 27 2005, 05:16 PM
> *Yeah he has a ways to go still, I think that pic was taken early in the process. They will post more up (I hope).......
> 
> Im going to use the booster bracket that came with the chrome booster, my engine guy said it would work just fine.
> [snapback]3329003[/snapback]​*


Ya well if you want to get rid of the other bracket let me know. I need one, still, lol.


----------



## Mastodon

OH MY GOD IT'S RUINED!!!


----------



## PORK CHOP

that was 5 minutes into sanding it


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 27 2005, 05:21 PM
> *that was 5 minutes into sanding it
> [snapback]3329025[/snapback]​*



They make better quality long blocks that are striaghter too! :0


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 27 2005, 06:22 PM
> *They make better quality long blocks that are striaghter too!    :0
> [snapback]3329036[/snapback]​*


then bring it down and start blockin it


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 27 2005, 05:23 PM
> *then bring it down and start blockin it
> [snapback]3329041[/snapback]​*



Naw, I got too much Junk to work on here!


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 27 2005, 06:24 PM
> *Naw,  I got too much Junk to work on here!
> [snapback]3329049[/snapback]​*


i know the feeling lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 27 2005, 08:24 PM
> *Naw,  I got too much Junk to work on here!
> [snapback]3329049[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 27 2005, 08:43 AM
> *Not doggin Dan or anything, but the pictures are deceiving, I wasnt going to do anything to it, but the more I looked at it I felt to my liking I needed to redo it.
> [snapback]3326799[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

So whats up uceway any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Yeah Uceway, what's up??


----------



## fabian

Hi Bro,...

your car will be very nice! Looking forwar for some new pics...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 29 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Hi Bro,...
> 
> your car will be very nice! Looking forwar for some new pics...
> [snapback]3337836[/snapback]​*


Thanks, how your 64 doing these days?


----------



## PORK CHOP

we stopped workin on it cause people bad talked our blockin skillz so were waitin on them to come show us how its done :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 29 2005, 02:26 PM
> *we stopped workin on it cause people bad talked our blockin skillz so were waitin on them to come show us how its done :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3338600[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: Lets find 'em so they can get to work on my shit! LOL


----------



## JasonJ

Looking good... i know those guys will take good care of her.

On another note.... i thought about you today while i was digging thru some boxes looking for something...


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ahhhhh, OK, I see how it is. LOL, man I need that in my life REAL BAD! :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 29 2005, 11:26 AM
> *we stopped workin on it cause people bad talked our blockin skillz so were waitin on them to come show us how its done :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3338600[/snapback]​*



Sorry, too busy working on a car thats worth more than all the cars in Curtis's Garage! :0


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 29 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Sorry,  too busy working on a car thats worth more than all the cars in Curtis's Garage!  :0
> [snapback]3340468[/snapback]​*


even more expensive then his enzo ferrari


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 29 2005, 07:51 PM
> *Sorry,  too busy working on a car thats worth more than all the cars in Curtis's Garage!  :0
> [snapback]3340468[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jun 29 2005, 06:16 PM
> *even more expensive then his enzo ferrari
> [snapback]3340873[/snapback]​*



Yes, becasue that one comes in a box with instructions! :0


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 29 2005, 06:22 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3340897[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

well what the hell, guess I'll whore it up too


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 29 2005, 10:23 PM
> *well what the hell, guess I'll whore it up too
> [snapback]3341189[/snapback]​*


I know, Im like WTF? People are whoring it up BIG TIME!


----------



## timdog57

:wave:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 29 2005, 08:41 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3341754[/snapback]​*



No whoring!


















Unless there is sarcasm attached!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man does anyone know where I can get a Impala SS trunk emblem? And a SS dash trim around the radio, and a passenger kick panel.

I ordered all this shit from some guy in Canada and he fucked me out of $114.00 so Im in desperate need.


----------



## Mastodon

to the top


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 30 2005, 06:22 AM
> *Man does anyone know where I can get a Impala SS trunk emblem? And a SS dash trim around the radio, and a passenger kick panel.
> 
> I ordered all this shit from some guy in Canada and he fucked me out of $114.00 so Im in desperate need.
> [snapback]3343580[/snapback]​*


Quit asking people for shit already!!!!You know where to get any of those pieces! :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2005, 09:57 AM
> *Quit asking people for shit already!!!!You know where to get any of those pieces! :uh:
> [snapback]3344055[/snapback]​*


I dont have the number anymore, what is it? I need this shit foreal, so I will call this time.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2005, 09:57 AM
> *Quit asking people for shit already!!!!You know where to get any of those pieces! :uh:
> [snapback]3344055[/snapback]​*


Everytime I ask you for the number again, you never reply, so if your not going to give it to me then why post what you posted, I DONT KNOW WHERE TO GET IT IF YOU DONT GIVE ME THE NUMBER.


----------



## Mastodon

123456789


----------



## SixFourClownin

Pics? :tears: 

Dont let the haters get you down uceway, :biggrin:

J/K


----------



## timdog57

Pics please. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 30 2005, 10:00 AM
> *I dont have the number anymore, what is it? I need this shit foreal, so I will call this time.
> [snapback]3344064[/snapback]​*


 call me... 
Hey you told me you were going to call him? I never knew you lost the number?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2005, 12:53 PM
> *call me...
> Hey you told me you were going to call him? I never knew you lost the number?
> [snapback]3350096[/snapback]​*


PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 30 2005, 06:22 AM
> *Man does anyone know where I can get a Impala SS trunk emblem? And a SS dash trim around the radio, and a passenger kick panel.
> 
> I ordered all this shit from some guy in Canada and he fucked me out of $114.00 so Im in desperate need.
> [snapback]3343580[/snapback]​*


stupid fuckin canadians :angry:


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 1 2005, 06:07 PM
> *
> [snapback]3351340[/snapback]​*


Stop whoring on my topic!

I appreciate everyone looking at it but the whoring has went to far.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jul 1 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Stop whoring on my topic!
> 
> I appreciate everyone looking at it but the whoring has went to far.
> [snapback]3351360[/snapback]​*


thought i'd post a pic... like you should!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jul 1 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Stop whoring on my topic!
> 
> I appreciate everyone looking at it but the whoring has went to far.
> [snapback]3351360[/snapback]​*




so this one time at band camp.......


----------



## Mastodon

yes go on?


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got a shit load of material today from PUI, the exact match of my interior so I can do my trunk, dash pad and rear deck shelf. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jul 5 2005, 05:04 PM
> *I got a shit load of material today from PUI, the exact match of my interior so I can do my trunk, dash pad and rear deck shelf. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3367418[/snapback]​*




AHEM! :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Its hard for me to get this material, the guy said that not just anyone can call and get it, I was lucky and new someone that new him, give me a couple days and I will tell him I messed up my trunk panels and ask for some more, how may yards do you need?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jul 5 2005, 07:29 PM
> *Its hard for me to get this material, the guy said that not just anyone can call and get it, I was lucky and new someone that new him, give me a couple days and I will tell him I messed up my trunk panels and ask for some more, how may yards do you need?
> [snapback]3368087[/snapback]​*



Dash, rear deck and trunk, so about the same as you! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I will see what I can do, just give me a couple days.


----------



## PORK CHOP

heres the hood
[attachmentid=206764] :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 5 2005, 10:32 PM
> *heres the hood
> [attachmentid=206764] :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3368099[/snapback]​*


Yeah right Porky. :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP

hold on gonna post the sides


----------



## PORK CHOP

more pics give your opinion
[attachmentid=206767]
[attachmentid=206768]
[attachmentid=206769]


----------



## PORK CHOP

hers a few of your other car



[attachmentid=206771]
[attachmentid=206772]
[attachmentid=206774]
[attachmentid=206775]
[attachmentid=206776]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

i've seen more man ass in this thread than I ever wanted to see


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 5 2005, 10:37 PM
> *more pics give your opinion
> [attachmentid=206767]
> [attachmentid=206768]
> [attachmentid=206769]
> [snapback]3368123[/snapback]​*


Well the Caprice looks good, but Im not to fond of your asses! :thumbsdown: 

Is he going to take the trim around the windows off? I need to polish those and get the small dents out.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 1 2005, 03:01 PM
> *stupid fuckin canadians  :angry:
> [snapback]3351318[/snapback]​*


watch it eh, u dont know what were all aboot


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 5 2005, 10:48 PM
> *watch it eh, u dont know what were all aboot
> [snapback]3368190[/snapback]​*



i have a good enough idea :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jul 5 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Well the Caprice looks good, but Im not to fond of your asses! :thumbsdown:
> 
> Is he going to take the trim around the windows off? I need to polish those and get the small dents out.
> [snapback]3368166[/snapback]​*


we gonna keep the trim and paint it to give it that hot rod look you said you were going for


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 5 2005, 10:50 PM
> *we gonna keep the trim and paint it to give it that hot rod look you said you were going for
> [snapback]3368200[/snapback]​*


WTF! :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I know thats what your gonna do with the caddy but you didnt talk me into that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP

just kiddin everybody he really wants it mini truck style ppssssssssssss pppppppsssssssssssss pppppssssssssssssss uuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrr uuuuuurrrrrrrrr
do you hear air bags???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## WSL63

:around:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jul 5 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Its hard for me to get this material, the guy said that not just anyone can call and get it, I was lucky and new someone that new him, give me a couple days and I will tell him I messed up my trunk panels and ask for some more, how may yards do you need?
> [snapback]3368087[/snapback]​*


Damn, someone lied to you. You can order that stuff by the yard straight from PUI.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 5 2005, 09:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3368144[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 6 2005, 05:37 AM
> *Damn, someone lied to you. You can order that stuff by the yard straight from PUI.
> [snapback]3369391[/snapback]​*


No shit? well someone did then, 
There you go......


----------



## Blast From The Past

Hey UCE now im on here too.

Brad
Smart Shoppers


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 8 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Hey UCE now im on here too.
> 
> Brad
> Smart Shoppers
> 
> [snapback]3381119[/snapback]​*


Good now we can fuck with you too! :0 :biggrin:

Evryone this is my Dad.


----------



## PORK CHOP

everybody looks at my ass everytime they look at this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 8 2005, 10:42 AM
> *everybody looks at my ass everytime they look at this :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3381179[/snapback]​*


I know, its digusting! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 8 2005, 08:11 AM
> *Hey UCE now im on here too.
> 
> Brad
> Smart Shoppers
> 
> [snapback]3381119[/snapback]​*


whats up brad!!!!!i didnt know you played guitar :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Big Shizzle

ohhh noooo dad is on here now.......trouble


----------



## 187_Regal

UH OH......Hey brad whats the capital of thailand????LOL


----------



## Blast From The Past

Jason you will never know what all I can do, sucka.

What up Sean? IM watching you

And for Russ, Stop touching me

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 8 2005, 11:13 AM
> *Jason you will never know what all I can do, sucka.
> 
> What up Sean? IM watching you
> 
> And for Russ, Stop touching me
> 
> uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3381484[/snapback]​*



I feel ya :biggrin:  I'm watching you back


----------



## 187_Regal

HUH.......I aint touchin you.....Dont you have something to sell over there???? Time is money, I know you know what that means.....Just dont go for the right pocket when I see ya and we will be straight.....


----------



## Blast From The Past

Hey Guys Back To WORK
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 8 2005, 10:46 AM
> *Hey Guys Back To WORK
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3381616[/snapback]​*


we all want to come chill with you ,big poppa!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Go down to the shop and try sittin in the ac and he will put your ass to work....So you just cant chill......LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Hey if you want to use my AC you got to help pay the bill. hehehe

Brad


----------



## caranto

where did hank go????? i like the rod better! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 8 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Go down to the shop and try sittin in the ac and he will put your ass to work....So you just cant chill......LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3382142[/snapback]​*


I know, he puts all my homies to work. :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle

are you in a good or bad mood today dad???


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 8 2005, 03:49 PM
> *are you in a good or bad mood today dad???
> [snapback]3382663[/snapback]​*


Well he let his hair down already, so I guess that means he is in a good mood.  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 5 2005, 08:07 PM
> *just kiddin everybody he really wants it mini truck style ppssssssssssss pppppppsssssssssssss pppppssssssssssssss      uuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrr      uuuuuurrrrrrrrr
> do you hear air bags???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]3368301[/snapback]​*




uh oh LOL


----------



## timdog57

Hey Brad thanks for the Hook up today. :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO




----------



## uso4lifeky

Lookin good Curtis.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 8 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Hey UCE now im on here too.
> 
> Brad
> Smart Shoppers
> 
> [snapback]3381119[/snapback]​*


whassup curts dad!?!?!?!

come take me for a spin in that Porsche


----------



## Blast From The Past

Now Sean you know im always in a good mood.............No problem on the hook up...........ANd the Porsche is up on the rack so nahhhhhhhh..

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 9 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Now Sean you know im always in a good mood.............No problem on the hook up...........ANd the Porsche is up on the rack so nahhhhhhhh..
> 
> uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3386217[/snapback]​*


damn,,60 post in a day


----------



## YellowAmigo

GOT PICS?????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 10 2005, 12:37 AM
> *GOT PICS?????
> [snapback]3388750[/snapback]​*


Im wanting to go to Lexington and check it out, but I havent had time lately trying to get back in UCE.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 10 2005, 11:02 PM
> *Im wanting to go to Lexington and check it out, but I havent had time lately trying to get back in UCE.
> [snapback]3392339[/snapback]​*


if you talk to kita, tell him I said :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 10 2005, 11:05 PM
> *if you talk to kita, tell him I said :wave:
> [snapback]3392355[/snapback]​*


Im sure he will call me, when I talk to him I will tell him. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Im wanting to go to Lexington and check it out, but I havent had time lately trying to get back in UCE.*


I'll be at the shop tomorrow, maybe I can hook you up?? :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 11 2005, 11:09 AM
> *I'll be at the shop tomorrow, maybe I can hook you up?? :0
> [snapback]3394343[/snapback]​*


Yeah, hook it up if possible.


----------



## badass 64

What up Uce!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 11 2005, 02:51 PM
> *What up Uce!
> [snapback]3395519[/snapback]​*


Whats up? How are things on the other side of the pond?


----------



## PORK CHOP

[attachmentid=210994]
[attachmentid=210996]


----------



## Mastodon

interesting


----------



## 187_Regal

Hey curtis why dont you stop half steppin and ask keenan and them to take the trim off for you so you can polish all that stuff up and make it look nice and new, you want all that stuff on there to look nice and new with that nice paint job your gonna get, i am already tired of explainin who painted mine and how it was done.....cough..cough....I need some cards if you guys have any.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 11 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Hey curtis why dont you stop half steppin and ask keenan and them to take the trim off for you so you can polish all that stuff up and make it look nice and new, you want all that stuff on there to look nice and new with that nice paint job your gonna get, i am already tired of explainin who painted mine and how it was done.....cough..cough....I need some cards if you guys have any.... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3396371[/snapback]​*


Hey homie, dont think Im half steppin, Im already on that! :biggrin: Nah, they said they are going to take all that trim off, Keenan called me today and said that the glass was comming out in a couple days and that all that will come off then. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 11 2005, 04:08 PM
> *Hey homie, dont think Im half steppin, Im already on that! :biggrin: Nah, they said they are going to take all that trim off, Keenan called me today and said that the glass was comming out in a couple days and that all that will come off then. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3396950[/snapback]​*


Whatz up with the filler over paint ?
:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 11 2005, 04:29 PM
> *[attachmentid=210994]
> [attachmentid=210996]
> [snapback]3396055[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the pics porky, your son looks ment for a 64.....


----------



## OGJordan

> *I'll be at the shop tomorrow, maybe I can hook you up?? shocked.gif*


Sorry Curtis, I've got to work today so I'm not going to Lexington. Sorry!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 12 2005, 09:08 AM
> *Sorry Curtis, I've got to work today so I'm not going to Lexington.  Sorry!!!!!!
> [snapback]3399440[/snapback]​*


Its all good Jeff, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## bigjaydogg

is the 64 going blue again?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Jul 13 2005, 02:12 AM
> *is the 64 going blue again?
> [snapback]3404863[/snapback]​*


Yeah, Kandy oriental blue over stratto blue base, royal blue mini flake. White ice pearl top with blue ice pearl patterns, and I think I want another color for patterns.


----------



## timdog57

I expect to see pics everytime I open this topic and get disappointed.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 13 2005, 06:07 AM
> *I expect to see pics everytime I open this topic and get disappointed.
> [snapback]3405598[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, me too Tim............ LOL


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 13 2005, 06:18 AM
> *Ha Ha Ha, me too Tim............ LOL
> [snapback]3405614[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It will get done when it gets done.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 11 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Whats up? How are things on the other side of the pond?
> [snapback]3395946[/snapback]​*


All cool over here bro, your 64 coming along just fine I see!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 13 2005, 07:30 AM
> *All cool over here bro, your 64 coming along just fine I see!
> [snapback]3405682[/snapback]​*


Yeah, slowly but surely. Im in no rush anyway. I want it to come out nice so Im good waiting.


----------



## PORK CHOP

CHECK THIS BLOCK OUT HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTEEEEEEERRRRRSSSS














[attachmentid=213182]
[attachmentid=213184]
[attachmentid=213185]
[attachmentid=213186]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 13 2005, 05:35 PM
> *CHECK THIS BLOCK OUT HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTEEEEEEERRRRRSSSS
> [attachmentid=213182]
> [attachmentid=213184]
> [attachmentid=213185]
> [attachmentid=213186]
> [snapback]3408053[/snapback]​*


:0 , Hell Yeah!


----------



## PORK CHOP

straight as a halogen BITCHES ooooohhh block that come on bring it who wants some :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my rear deck back from the interior guy. FINALLY!
Covered in the SAME material as my interior kit! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=213598]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Also got the dash pad back done in "1" piece of material!

[attachmentid=213599]


----------



## SixFourClownin

At first he said he was going to have to put a seam right here, but I was like...... NO.

[attachmentid=213600]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I am really feeling the pad!

[attachmentid=213602]


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, last one.

[attachmentid=213603]


----------



## tlc64impala

Looking good man


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 13 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Looking good man
> [snapback]3409609[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: Thanks!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have these for sale, will be on ebay tonight. I paid $13.95 ea. for them plus shipping, I will take $80.00 for them shipped..........

[attachmentid=213607]


----------



## skandalouz

You ever find out about that material??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:53 PM
> *You ever find out about that material??
> [snapback]3409869[/snapback]​*


Man, I asked him about it and he said that he couldnt get me anymore for a little bit because they are not suposed to take material and sell it to the public, I dont know what Jason J was talking about.....

Sorry homie, I tried.


----------



## skandalouz

No worries!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

ttt


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 13 2005, 08:44 PM
> *OK, last one.
> 
> [attachmentid=213603]
> [snapback]3409608[/snapback]​*


[email protected]#$ the dash pad ....i'm talkihg about the 1.5 million dollar counter top!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 14 2005, 09:00 AM
> *[email protected]#$ the dash pad ....i'm talkihg about the 1.5 million dollar counter top!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3411291[/snapback]​*


:0, LOL

I will get your price on those tires as soon as I get to work.


----------



## 187_Regal

looks good curtis,


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 14 2005, 09:18 AM
> *looks good curtis,
> [snapback]3411315[/snapback]​*


Thanks Russ, slowly but surely, Im in no rush anyway, I just want it to turn out the best it can.


----------



## SixFourClownin

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

LOOK WHAT I FINALLY GOT TODAY!!!!!!

Been on backorder since before Christmas!

[attachmentid=214014]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin:

[attachmentid=214016]


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 14 2005, 09:46 AM
> *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FINALLY GOT TODAY!!!!!!
> 
> Been on backorder since before Christmas!
> 
> [attachmentid=214014]
> [snapback]3412249[/snapback]​*


yayyy


----------



## caranto

whats that white slimey stuff on it???? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 14 2005, 11:47 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=214016]
> [snapback]3412257[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I know thats been a long time coming, lol. :worship:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 13 2005, 10:58 PM
> *Man, I asked him about it and he said that he couldnt get me anymore for a little bit because they are not suposed to take material and sell it to the public, I dont know what Jason J was talking about.....
> 
> Sorry homie, I tried.
> [snapback]3409885[/snapback]​*


Come on man, have i ever lied to you?
:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2005, 05:21 PM
> *Come on man, have i ever lied to you?
> :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3413918[/snapback]​*


LOL, I know you have never lied to me, but I cant understand why he said that only dealers can get extra material (the guy I work with). What catalog are you looking at?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Come on man, have i ever lied to you?
> :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3413918[/snapback]​*


Looks like the CARS Inc cataloge to me?


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got the block and heads back yesterday and so I started to tape it up so it can be painted. 

[attachmentid=214638]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Top view.
[attachmentid=214639]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Of course I had to tape up the back side before I put it on the engine stand.

[attachmentid=214640]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a couple pics of the underside, it was kind of hard to take these pics because I dont have the head bolts yet so I had to get on the ground and take them upside down. LOL.

[attachmentid=214641]


----------



## SixFourClownin

One more of the underside.

[attachmentid=214643]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last one for now, I should have it painted next week, so more pics then.

[attachmentid=214644]


----------



## fabian

Looks.. goooooood!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jul 15 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Looks.. goooooood!
> [snapback]3417340[/snapback]​*


Comming along, I cant wait untill I get it back on the street!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 15 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Comming along, I cant wait untill I get it back on the street!
> [snapback]3417343[/snapback]​*


I know.. it will be very nice!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

nice engine stand


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 15 2005, 08:27 AM
> *nice engine stand
> [snapback]3417350[/snapback]​*


Yeah it sure is nice. :biggrin: I has a trace of Kandy already on it. LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

I forgot this one, I put the label on last night.

[attachmentid=214648]


----------



## GhetoVille

Whats the date or show your trying to bust your car out on?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jul 15 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Whats the date or show your trying to bust your car out on?
> [snapback]3417648[/snapback]​*


I don't really have a date or show that Im trying to meet, the way I look at it, it will be done when its done, Im not rushing anything. I just want it to turn out clean.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 15 2005, 08:39 AM
> *I don't really have a date or show that Im trying to meet, the way I look at it, it will be done when its done, Im not rushing anything. I just want it to turn out clean.
> [snapback]3417679[/snapback]​*


thats the best way...dont rush anything


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

your rushing it


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jul 15 2005, 10:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats the best way...dont rush anything
> [snapback]3417683[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-usolac_@Jul 15 2005, 11:26 AM
> *your rushing it
> [snapback]3417841[/snapback]​*


I dont want to hear that comming from you! :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 13 2005, 04:05 AM
> *Yeah, Kandy oriental blue over stratto blue base, royal blue mini flake. White ice pearl top with blue ice pearl patterns, and I think I want another color for patterns.
> [snapback]3405597[/snapback]​*


Thats the same Kandy as my wife's Escort.


----------



## SixFourClownin

The next set of pics are just my engine taped up, hopefully this week I can get Sean out to my house to take it to Gucci John's for a few coats of Kandy!

[attachmentid=216083]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216084]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216085]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216086]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216088]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216089]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216090]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216091]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=216092]


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Holy shit. I just went through all 74 pages. Damn i have a head ache now, lol. Damn Curtis you are doing your thing with that 64. Fuckin everything will be new. WOW is all i can say. You really are putting some work and money in this car. NOt gonna be touched. Thousand :thumbsup: to you and your crew. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jul 18 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Holy shit. I just went through all 74 pages. Damn i have a head ache now, lol. Damn Curtis you are doing your thing with that 64. Fuckin everything will be new. WOW is all i can say. You really are putting some work and money in this car. NOt gonna be touched. Thousand :thumbsup:  to you and your crew.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430206[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I really appreciate the props. All I can say is its getting there. I cant wait to roll out again with my family and fellow lowriders.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it is on the way to Gucci Johns for Kandy!
Me and my Dad loaded this up this morning. You should have seen us, we used one of the lifts to get it up, then pulled my truck under it and rolled it on! :cheesy:
[attachmentid=217036]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=217037]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ha Ha Ha, here's what it looks like right now, outside of my work.
[attachmentid=217038]


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 19 2005, 06:59 AM
> *Ha Ha Ha, here's what it looks like right now, outside of my work.
> [attachmentid=217038]
> [snapback]3435622[/snapback]​*



I hope you got that thing secure, and then went overkill, my buddy had his big block shift on him that was on a stand inside his trailor, we'll you can imagine what the trailor wall looks like now! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 19 2005, 10:51 AM
> *I hope you got that thing secure, and then went overkill,  my buddy had his big block shift on him that was on a stand inside his trailor,  we'll  you can imagine what the trailor wall looks like now!  :0
> [snapback]3435747[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah, its secure, all 4 corners top and bottom.


----------



## timdog57

Hurry up................................j/k


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 19 2005, 08:24 AM
> *Oh yeah, its secure, all 4 corners top and bottom.
> [snapback]3435898[/snapback]​*



i just brought something home, guess what it is!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 19 2005, 08:44 PM
> *i just brought something home,  guess what it is!
> [snapback]3439514[/snapback]​*


What?


----------



## skandalouz

i think you know what it is!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 19 2005, 08:52 PM
> *i think you know what it is!
> [snapback]3439567[/snapback]​*


Dont tell me.......... your interior?


----------



## SixFourClownin

I was bored at work today, so I took pictures of the paint Im using. :dunno:
Stratto Blue Base.

[attachmentid=217412]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Kandy Oriental Blue.

[attachmentid=217414]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Looks good,Cant wait to see plaque in back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 19 2005, 05:50 PM
> *What?
> [snapback]3439551[/snapback]​*



No not that, I got a call today that I got a shipment in from PUI, its only been 14 weeks.


I brought home this:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got a couple internal engine parts today, maybee the rest tomorrow. Rod bearings and main bearings.

[attachmentid=217418]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jul 19 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Looks good,Cant wait to see plaque in back :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3439582[/snapback]​*


Me either!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 19 2005, 08:56 PM
> *No not that,  I got a call today that I got a shipment in from PUI,  its only been 14 weeks.
> I brought home this:
> [snapback]3439588[/snapback]​*


NICE! :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers

nice color.............the 4 is gonna look awsome.







N8


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got the engine to Gucci Johns, should be done tomorrow, Im in no rush though.

[attachmentid=217424]


----------



## PORK CHOP

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=217473]
[attachmentid=217469]
[attachmentid=217472]
[attachmentid=217474]


----------



## timdog57

Looking good...........looks like there is gonna be no more :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 19 2005, 09:22 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=217473]
> [attachmentid=217469]
> [attachmentid=217472]
> [attachmentid=217474]
> [snapback]3439695[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: Hey let me know when you want me to have Mike try and come up there to take the suspension off and all that shit in the engine compartment so its easier to work and spray. 

Thanks for the update Porky!

Is the orange wheels throwing everyone off?????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 19 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Looking good...........looks like there is gonna be no more :wave:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3439943[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I just now got the :wave: thing! Thats some funny shit Tim, a classic.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 19 2005, 11:41 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I just now got the :wave: thing! Thats some funny shit Tim, a classic.
> [snapback]3440331[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :biggrin: 

I'm a dick.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2005, 12:06 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm a dick.
> [snapback]3440468[/snapback]​*


Its all good Tim, it was pretty :wave:-y.


----------



## PORK CHOP

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
it was more like this :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got more internal parts today!
Cam and lifters.

[attachmentid=217907]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rings.

[attachmentid=217911]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im loving this, complete stainless engine bolt kit! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=217913]


----------



## 187_Regal

You all are some funny [email protected]in about :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: cars and [email protected] I thought that you had a stainless nut and bolt kit for your engine....I asked you that a while back.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 20 2005, 02:19 PM
> *You all are some funny [email protected]in about  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: cars and [email protected] I thought that you had a stainless nut and bolt kit for your engine....I asked you that a while back.
> [snapback]3443122[/snapback]​*


LOL, I might have said that Im going to get one. :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 20 2005, 02:19 PM
> *tim talks alot of shit for a guy who cant even finish a g-body inside of 3 years  :uh:
> [snapback]3443794[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

I didnt know that the six four came off the frame. I also didnt know that the car had been "built". It looks like someone bought an "OK" lookin four and then got some stuff plated and then threw a.....pssss...pssss....pssss.....air ride setup on it and then called it a show car....I thought the car was gonna make my jaw drop when I saw it..........It just waved at me..... :0 :0 :0 :0 
I dont give a [email protected] if i got a g-body, its a lowrider ands its a traditional.....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 20 2005, 04:19 PM
> *tim talks alot of shit for a guy who cant even finish a g-body inside of 3 years  :uh:
> [snapback]3443794[/snapback]​*


Hey thanks for the compliment. The reason for that is because I don't have the money to do it right. I don't buy a wavy ass car and spray paint the engine bay and dress the motor and sell for a $6000 profit. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2005, 03:18 PM
> *Hey thanks for the compliment.  The reason for that is because I don't have the money to do it right.  I don't buy a wavy ass car and spray paint the engine bay and dress the motor and sell for a $6000 profit.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3444227[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :nono:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 20 2005, 06:18 PM
> *:wave:  :nono:
> [snapback]3444730[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 18 2005, 07:34 AM
> *[attachmentid=216092]
> [snapback]3429598[/snapback]​*


nice SL :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 20 2005, 08:53 PM
> *youre right. Instead, you buy a car that should be at the junkyard instead of someones driveway, take it apart, and keep it in pieces for years and years, never to see the light of day again.
> 
> hmmm, the car is 40 some years old, you'd be either a retard, or a dumb fuck tobacco chewing kentuckian to expect the body to be perfect.
> 
> And youre right, I did spray bomb the firewall, and the frame as well mr know it all.  dont be jealous because I can enjoy a car for 2 years, fix it up a little, and turn it around, while putting a little extra cash in my pocket for the next ride.  It's what i do, I and I must do OK at it, because I'm still doing it.
> [snapback]3445762[/snapback]​*



I did not buy the car it was left to me after my grandpa passed away. So that is why I am building it and keeping it. It will see the light of day again, but like I said I don't have the funds or the time right now to be dumping into it. And the reason you buy and sell them is because everything looks good if the picture is taken right. Shit you were even embarassed when I said I was going to see it after Curtis bought it. You said "It looks good in pictures but it isn't the best in person  " I remember the sad face and all. Iw ill build my G-body for now and let it take me 10 years if I have to. I am just saying what I saw on the car so don't get so butt hurt over it.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

y are u guys knocking dan....that aint cool..


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jul 20 2005, 10:19 PM
> *y are u guys knocking dan....that aint cool..
> [snapback]3446255[/snapback]​*



I wasn't knocking him till he said a stupid comment. I was just being honest about the body. He bought it that way too so why is he pissed off?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2005, 07:24 PM
> *I wasn't knocking him till he said a stupid comment.  I was just being honest about the body.  He bought it that way too so why is he pissed off?
> [snapback]3446279[/snapback]​*


its touchy when u see a car u use to own posted up all over...i know im a lil salty my gp is whoring up ebay..and im sure usojohn loves to see his old box in my avy...but hey i love the car and i give him props cause its way nicer then anything i could have made


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jul 20 2005, 10:37 PM
> *its touchy when u see a car u use to own posted up all over...i know im a lil salty my gp is whoring up ebay..and im sure usojohn loves to see his old box in my avy...but hey i love the car and i give him props cause its way nicer then anything i could have made
> [snapback]3446339[/snapback]​*



Dan should be proud that it is getting done right from top to bottom. Besides he hasn't owned any of his cars more than a year so they will pop up everywhere.


----------



## SixFourClownin

All I have to say is I can understand Dan may be a little salty, I can be honest and say that I am still a little when I see my old Lincoln on here. 

Im not knocking you Dan in anyway, as a business man I can see buying a car hooking it up and making profit on the car, shit why would you not if you could. 

I do have to say that the pictures I seen of the car before you sent me the close ups are good pictures and you cant see whats actually wrong with the car. I noticed a majority of the bad spots when you sent me the close ups of everything, I noticed the rest when I got there, but shit I still bought it, so to me it was cool, I just wanted to do my thing with it because I knew when I left Cleveland that is was getting body work and paint right away.

What bothers me is when people get on here and act like it was a perfect car and say shit like "I dont understand why you are redoing this car, it was perfect!" all I have to say about that is, no it wasnt, maybee to some people, but not me. To be honest Dan and I know you can back me on this one, I bought a CLEAN project car, body was solid, floors and trunk is solid, just needed body work, paint and interior, right? Yeah maybee it didnt need all the other shit I am putting on it like new chrome and other shit, but thats me, if Im going to do it I want to do it right, Im not going to sell it a year or two later, I plan on having it for years to come.


----------



## timdog57

Good response Curtis. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Good response Curtis.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3446550[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala

my sunflower seeds r salty too


----------



## himbone

SO CURTIS DID YOU RECEIVE THAT EMBLEM YET????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2005, 11:36 PM
> *SO CURTIS DID YOU RECEIVE THAT EMBLEM YET????
> [snapback]3446816[/snapback]​*


Yep, I got it, you know what sucks though, I got the new one from Hubbards like 2 days after I sent the money to you, :uh: I think Im going to hold on to it though just incase. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 20 2005, 08:37 PM
> *Yep, I got it, you know what sucks though, I got the new one from Hubbards like 2 days after I sent the money to you, :uh: I think Im going to hold on to it though just incase. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3446831[/snapback]​*


DAM THAT SUCKS BUT I AM SURE SOMEONE ON HERE COULD USE ONE


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2005, 10:21 PM
> *my nut sack is salty too
> [snapback]3446677[/snapback]​*


 Nasty fucker, go wash your balls. :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2005, 10:43 PM
> * Besides he hasn't owned any of his cars more than a year so they will pop up everywhere.
> [snapback]3446376[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 20 2005, 11:04 PM
> *All I have to say is I can understand Dan may be a little salty, I can be honest and say that I am still a little when I see my old Lincoln on here.
> 
> Im not knocking you Dan in anyway, as a business man I can see buying a car hooking it up and making profit on the car, shit why would you not if you could.
> 
> I do have to say that the pictures I seen of the car before you sent me the close ups are good pictures and you cant see whats actually wrong with the car. I noticed a majority of the bad spots when you sent me the close ups of everything, I noticed the rest when I got there, but shit I still bought it, so to me it was cool, I just wanted to do my thing with it because I knew when I left Cleveland that is was getting body work and paint right away.
> 
> What bothers me is when people get on here and act like it was a perfect car and say shit like "I dont understand why you are redoing this car, it was perfect!" all I have to say about that is, no it wasnt, maybee to some people, but not me. To be honest Dan and I know you can back me on this one, I bought a CLEAN project car, body was solid, floors and trunk is solid, just needed body work, paint and interior, right? Yeah maybee it didnt need all the other shit I am putting on it like new chrome and other shit, but thats me, if Im going to do it I want to do it right, Im not going to sell it a year or two later, I plan on having it for years to come.
> [snapback]3446531[/snapback]​*



absolutely. If it wasnt what you wanted, you would have left it in my driveway.

thats OK, this is all going to start again with the 63 rag, lol. It's going to a guy on here :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 21 2005, 06:29 AM
> *absolutely.  If it wasnt what you wanted, you would have left it in my driveway.
> 
> thats OK, this is all going to start again with the 63 rag, lol.  It's going to a guy on here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3448161[/snapback]​*


Man, I heard that you had sold it, but I didnt know for sure...... Who picked it up? If you can say?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 21 2005, 06:31 AM
> *Man, I heard that you had sold it, but I didnt know for sure...... Who picked it up? If you can say?
> [snapback]3448163[/snapback]​*


well all know, when he starts a redo topic :biggrin: :cheesy:    :0 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :ugh: :around: :rofl:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 21 2005, 06:33 AM
> *well all know, when he starts a redo topic  :biggrin:  :cheesy:        :0  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :ugh:  :around:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3448165[/snapback]​*


LOL, do you have plans on something else already????


----------



## 187_Regal

> I dont know who you are, or what moss and horseshit covered rock you came out from under
> 
> "Built". haha, fuck you.
> 
> Also dont recall calling it a show car, ever.
> 
> I thought that your car had a few pics with a plaque in it?? Was that a photo shop image or did you have one in it? I thought that rollerz had high standards for the cars that fly plaques? How the hell did you sneek a plaque in your car? I guess its kinda like the see no evil hear no evil type [email protected]? Being as you are from OHIO....I may need to break this down for you and tell you....If people dont see it then they wont say anything about it then huh? I just hate how many people ride on your nuts and say dan this or dan that.....or ask dan he built his car he should know. You gotta take it apart before you know how to build it. Spray painting a frame and throwing a plaque in it is just not what I call a clean car.....You did what all the import people around here are doin......Bought a car put wheels on it and threw some psssss....psssss.....pssssss......air ride on it....and called it a day....WHEELS DONT MAKE A CAR CUSTOM PLAYER. :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

> I dont know who you are, or what moss and horseshit covered rock you came out from under
> 
> "Built". haha, fuck you.
> 
> Also dont recall calling it a show car, ever.
> 
> I thought that your car had a few pics with a plaque in it?? Was that a photo shop image or did you have one in it? I thought that rollerz had high standards for the cars that fly plaques? How the hell did you sneek a plaque in your car? I guess its kinda like the see no evil hear no evil type [email protected]? Being as you are from OHIO....I may need to break this down for you and tell you....If people dont see it then they wont say anything about it then huh? I just hate how many people ride on your nuts and say dan this or dan that.....or ask dan he built his car he should know. You gotta take it apart before you know how to build it. Spray painting a frame and throwing a plaque in it is just not what I call a clean car.....You did what all the import people around here are doin......Bought a car put wheels on it and threw some psssss....psssss.....pssssss......air ride on it....and called it a day....WHEELS DONT MAKE A CAR CUSTOM PLAYER. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3448610[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebodys jealous..
Click to expand...


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

we would all be rolling hooked up rides if we could have our time spent on here given back to us at once :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 21 2005, 06:01 PM
> *somebodys jealous..
> [snapback]3449061[/snapback]​*



stay out of it cheerleader......


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 21 2005, 09:48 AM
> *stay out of it cheerleader......
> [snapback]3449271[/snapback]​*


it's a public forum, there is nothing i have to stay out of


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

when you get clowned for getting in shit with people that HAVE built shit besides a bike don't say shit.............cheerleader


----------



## Mastodon

i don't even know what a cheerleader is :dunno:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 21 2005, 06:57 PM
> *i don't even know what a cheerleader is :dunno:
> [snapback]3449316[/snapback]​*



look in the mirror


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 21 2005, 10:00 AM
> *look in the mirror
> [snapback]3449345[/snapback]​*


oh no it broke! :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 21 2005, 11:48 AM
> *stay out of it cheerleader......
> [snapback]3449271[/snapback]​*


lol... Somehow I knew you'dbe the one to bust his head.. lol That was me 2 or 3 years ago..


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 21 2005, 12:00 PM
> *look in the mirror
> [snapback]3449345[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Whats up Sean!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

what up mike and Ryan


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## lone star

i gotta respond to this shit. 

i rather have dans 64 as it sat before he did anything to it than have a regal that you can put on jackstands at the show!!! 64 or regal you decide!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## lone star

does this guy have stock in talkin shit cuz he sure is worried about the wrong thing, unless he went half on the price of the car why he so concerned.


----------



## LincolnJames

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
the guy who has been "lowriding "since 2003 just called RUSS a bitch :0 :0 :0 

reading between the lines :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## lone star

i didnt know they lowrider in kentucky!!!!


----------



## Mastodon

can somebody explain to me what a cheerleader is? i am not familiar with this term


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 21 2005, 02:12 PM
> *can somebody explain to me what a cheerleader is? i am not familiar with this term
> [snapback]3451081[/snapback]​*


its someone like you!


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 02:14 PM
> *its someone like you!
> [snapback]3451096[/snapback]​*


well that makes no fucking sense to me :dunno:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 04:11 PM
> *i didnt know they lowrider in kentucky!!!!
> [snapback]3451077[/snapback]​*


yeah i know and OHIO is the lowrider capital of the midwest :uh:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 21 2005, 04:10 PM
> *do I have to be "lowriding" for a certain number of years to notice?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3451060[/snapback]​*


atleast more years b4 u become a "real g"and with ur first set of "real d s"


RealG'sRollRealD's
:burn:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jul 21 2005, 05:17 PM
> *atleast more years b4 u become a "real g"and with ur first set of "real d s"
> RealG'sRollRealD's
> :burn:
> [snapback]3451870[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jul 21 2005, 05:14 PM
> *yeah i know and OHIO is the lowrider capital of the midwest :uh:
> [snapback]3451861[/snapback]​*



:nono: Don't Be Putting Down OHIO Because Curtis Bought A Car From Here :0 He (Curtis) Really Did Think It Was The Lowriding Capital Of The Midwest. :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

So Let This Man Have His Post Back.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## PORK CHOP

you all are :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: like some little bitches get over it the car is gonna be nice now ok end of crying please so that way this topic is about the car not everybody being h8rs take that to off topic and start a "LISTEN TO ME CRY TOPIC"


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 21 2005, 09:48 PM
> *you all are  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: like some little bitches get over it the car is gonna be nice now ok end of crying please so that way this topic is about the car not everybody being h8rs take that to off topic and start a "LISTEN TO ME CRY TOPIC"
> [snapback]3452658[/snapback]​*


you start it, and I'll post whore it up :biggrin: 

Im just having fun in here, but I dunno about these other guys  

i told curt he should get these last few pages removed, lol, to get his topic back


----------



## PORK CHOP

exactly its about the car not everybody being little girls with pig tails in there hair *******


----------



## Blast From The Past

Children enough already...................Let's just sit back and watch Curt build a Slick Ass 64....

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 21 2005, 10:05 PM
> *Children enough already...................Let's just sit back and watch Curt build a Slick Ass 64....
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3452742[/snapback]​*


whassup Curts dad :biggrin: 
lets see some pics of that hot rod in your avvy


----------



## Blast From The Past

Ahh got to get curt to post them...............IM to old school for that...Time passed me up

uffin: uffin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 21 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Children enough already...................Let's just sit back and watch Curt build a Slick Ass 64....
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3452742[/snapback]​*


He really thinks he is me, I think of ideas and he steals them! :0


----------



## Blast From The Past

Whatever works...........


uffin: uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## regallowlow187

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:cheesy: I finally got the passenger side NON A/C kick panel and the OG SS radio dash trim! Thats EVERYTHING now!

All Im waiting on now is for my chrome door and trunk hinges to come in from 1963roman :uh: I will probably never see them.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 21 2005, 08:22 PM
> *
> [snapback]3452867[/snapback]​*


thats a great picture...LOL


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 22 2005, 04:22 AM
> *
> [snapback]3452867[/snapback]​*



let's see pics of any cars that you have had that YOU had painted....


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just got off the phone with Keenan, he said that he is almost done with the dash, he has all the chrome off around the windows so I can get it straightend and polished, and also he is about to take ALL of the components of the firewall so he can smooth the otherside as well, he also said he is ready for me to have the suspension taken off so the can paint the engine compartment. It sounds like it is comming along. Pictures later. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

All of you need to chill out.............your making yourselfs look bad on here. If you haven't noticed the lowrider scene in the midwest is not exactly growing. So why spend so much time downing each other when you could be helping each other and giving each other respect. 






I also want to give the guys from Lexington there props cause they seem to be doing a nice job on all the work.


----------



## Mastodon

what happened to still tippin' ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 22 2005, 01:05 PM
> *what happened to still tippin' ?
> [snapback]3456866[/snapback]​*


Well, Im not from Houston and I dont roll on 4-4's wrapped in 4 vogues, so I changed it back to USOFAMILY. As for the name of the car I think Public Enemy fits the car.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 22 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Well, Im not from Houston and I dont roll on 4-4's wrapped in 4 vogues, so I changed it back to USOFAMILY. As for the name of the car I think Public Enemy fits the car.
> [snapback]3456909[/snapback]​*


well that explains it.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 22 2005, 01:11 PM
> *As for the name of the car I think Public Enemy fits the car.
> [snapback]3456909[/snapback]​*


Glad to see some things never change. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 22 2005, 05:23 PM
> *Glad to see some things never change.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3459111[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 21 2005, 08:48 PM
> *we sure as hell dont roll ***** purple lincolns, thats for damn sure  :0
> 
> but hey, suit yourself...
> [snapback]3452657[/snapback]​*


since he will try to get it deleted anyway ,but this is the last time i post in here. fuck u dan ! *****? how many STOCK paint cars u gonna roll ?ohh and the barney thing is really original.except he is more pink ... u know like your favorite thong u wear.but i do feel worthy u used ur best desktop pic just for me.

ohh im not getting enough attention in "ALL" of the forums so ill start a new topic just for me....im selling my car ...whatever u just want people to say ....nooo dan u are the greatest at everything and u know all u cant sell the best car on earth ..so umm go fuck yourself.good luck with the selling plated arms for 300 or whatever shit i can send mine to cali and get them plated and chromed for less.ohh feed ur cheerleaders they should be tired from all the work they been putting it.......pm me if u have anything to say..fucktard


oh and u will still never be a "g" 

sorry brad had too :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## 187_Regal

wanna be g's buckle quarters......


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## 187_Regal

Damn I opened myself up for that, but it was only 36 volts anyway.... :nono:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 22 2005, 03:46 PM
> *wow, someones a little bitter today.
> 
> it seems like you spend a whole lot of time thinking about me james, wonder why that is?  I dont swing that way though, so... sorry to hurt your feelings.
> 
> and it's 325 for plated arms, lets get it right.
> [snapback]3459273[/snapback]​*


325 that seems kinda high


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

why don't y'all shut the fuck up and let curtis build his dawn car
and dan you might want to think before you speak!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 22 2005, 08:47 PM
> *why don't y'all  shut the fuck up and let curtis build his dawn car
> and dan you might  want to think before you speak!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3460480[/snapback]​*


whys that? did I ruffle your feather too?


----------



## OGJordan

:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here, here is a topic in "Off Topic" that you guys can fight in, LOL. :biggrin:

The Fight! By: USOFAMILY


----------



## LUXURY

post more pix..it will take their mind off of it


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 22 2005, 11:30 PM
> *post more pix..it will take their mind off of it
> [snapback]3461421[/snapback]​*


I sure hope so, I will have pics for sure tomorrow, I'm going to see it in Lexington tomorrow! :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 22 2005, 06:36 PM
> *whys that?  did I ruffle your feather too?
> [snapback]3460804[/snapback]​*



dan is a character that must be tolerated. :biggrin: :biggrin:  

i would get mad sometimes, but its just the internet. ill beat him up in vegas. :0 :biggrin: 

just kidding dan, BUT ILL HAVE YOU BUY ME A BIG MAC!! 

dan is a cool guy that speaks his mind, so he's a "hater." :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 01:54 PM
> *i gotta respond to this shit.
> 
> i rather have dans 64 as it sat before he did anything to it than have a regal that you can put on jackstands at the show!!! 64 or regal you decide!
> [snapback]3450934[/snapback]​*



thats harsh.  



j/k  :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 23 2005, 10:41 AM
> *What time? I'm going also.  Call me if you see this before you go and leave a message if I don't answer 859 552 6375
> [snapback]3463384[/snapback]​*


I called, no answer.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 23 2005, 09:48 AM
> *I called, no answer.
> [snapback]3463603[/snapback]​*


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Where's the pics dude................

uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 24 2005, 08:26 AM
> *Where's the pics dude................
> 
> uffin:
> [snapback]3468481[/snapback]​*


LOL, they are coming, Im resizing them right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Firewall is almost done, they took the brake booster off so they could work on smoothing the other side.

[attachmentid=221887]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another view.
[attachmentid=221888]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The quarters look GREAT! Straight as an arrrow! ---------------->
[attachmentid=221889]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Took the rear window out!
[attachmentid=221890]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have all the chrome here, Im going to have the pieces straightend and polished!
[attachmentid=221891]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Working on the dash so the radio will fit back in there.
[attachmentid=221892]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Took the front glass out.
[attachmentid=221893]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took this picture to show that there was NOT A TRACE of rust under ANY of the chrome, solid as fuck right off the assembly line!
[attachmentid=221894]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got this from SIXONEFORLIFE! Great seller!
[attachmentid=221895]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another piece from SIXONEFORLIFE! I now has all OG SS dash trim, thank God, that repo shit is ugly!
[attachmentid=221897]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 24 2005, 08:17 AM
> *Another piece from SIXONEFORLIFE! I now has all OG SS dash trim, thank God, that repo shit is ugly!
> [attachmentid=221897]
> [snapback]3468637[/snapback]​*


L yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

mmmmmm, looking good!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 24 2005, 11:12 AM
> *mmmmmm, looking good!
> [snapback]3468728[/snapback]​*


Thanks Dan! Its getting there.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Glad your Happy with the parts Curtis! The ride is coming along nicely! uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks good man.....one question though, why not take it completely frame off??


----------



## tlc64impala

looking real good Curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Glad your Happy with the parts Curtis! The ride is coming along nicely! uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3468850[/snapback]​*


More than happy! Thanks Seth.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 24 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Looks good man.....one question though, why not take it completely frame off??
> [snapback]3468921[/snapback]​*


Because it was off the frame about 10 years ago, I looked under the car and it was solid as fuck, so to me there was no need to take it off the frame again. This car will be drivin all the time, you wont see it on jackstands, LOL.

Clean ass street car.


----------



## SixFourClownin

A box of chrome to polish!
[attachmentid=222060]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Window trim and cowl.
[attachmentid=222062]


----------



## timdog57

Looking good homie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Engine block is done!
Pictures do not show the brightness of the Kandy, AT ALL!
[attachmentid=222729]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=222730]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=222732]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=222735]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks great, is that the same color the car will be? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 24 2005, 11:54 PM
> *looks great, is that the same color the car will be?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3471976[/snapback]​*


Yeah, exact color! Kandy Oriental blue over stratto blue base, Royal blue mini flake under the Kandy!

Man, the color is amazing! I hate how pictures dont show the brightness of Kandy! :angry:


----------



## skandalouz

I wish my painter had more experience with Kandy, then I would definately go for it, oh well, on a brighter not, I bolted my bucket seat in for a test fit today for the first time in 2 yrs! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 24 2005, 11:58 PM
> *I wish my painter had more experience with Kandy,  then I would definately go for it,  oh well,  on a brighter not,  I bolted my bucket seat in for a test fit today for the first time in 2 yrs!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3472007[/snapback]​*


Damn 2 years? I bet it felt good didnt it? LOL


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 24 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Damn 2 years? I bet it felt good didnt it? LOL
> [snapback]3472029[/snapback]​*


YES! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 24 2005, 10:42 PM
> *[attachmentid=222730]
> [snapback]3471898[/snapback]​*


wtf is wrong with james?


----------



## OuttaSpite

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 24 2005, 10:42 PM
> *[attachmentid=222730]
> [snapback]3471898[/snapback]​*


I love the color Curtis! You might wanna watch who you get in the pics though that big mug just might damage that nice camara u have! :biggrin: Keep up the good work with the car, can't wait to see it out. Glad to hear your back in the family!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 24 2005, 09:44 PM
> *[attachmentid=222735]
> [snapback]3471913[/snapback]​*


Is that oriental over a blue base?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jul 25 2005, 12:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is wrong with james?
> [snapback]3472137[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what? I cant tell you WTF he is doing. :dunno: LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2005, 12:38 AM
> *I love the color Curtis! You might wanna watch who you get in the pics though that big mug just might damage that nice camara u have! :biggrin:  Keep up the good work with the car, can't wait to see it out. Glad to hear your back in the family!
> [snapback]3472241[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the funny thing is, after I got home the camera fell apart :dunno: wierdest thing! LOL
> 
> Im glad to be back myself, I guess you could say I have been waiting for this day for about 3 years now.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jul 25 2005, 06:15 AM
> *Is that oriental over a blue base?
> [snapback]3473089[/snapback]​*


Yeah, Kandy Oriental blue over Stratto blue base, all HOK.


----------



## impala_631

did u have to add anything to the engine paint to keep it from burning off?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 25 2005, 07:35 AM
> *did u have to add anything to the engine paint to keep it from burning off?
> [snapback]3473141[/snapback]​*


Nah, my homeboys engine was kandy painted and it held up, so I said fuck kandy mine too!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Untapped the block and ready to drop it off to the motor guys house for assembly!
[attachmentid=222930]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=222931]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=222933]


----------



## caranto

what are those cracks in the side of the block?????? you might want to fix those!!!!! j/k looks good (black john's the man)!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 25 2005, 09:58 AM
> *what are those cracks  in the side of the block??????  you might want to fix those!!!!!  j/k looks good (black john's the man)!!!!
> [snapback]3473342[/snapback]​*


Thanks Jason, Im trying, now that Im going to be representing UCE I have to do the damn thing! LOL


----------



## caranto

i got a rolling chassis now !!!! i'll be there one day!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 25 2005, 10:03 AM
> *i got a rolling chassis now !!!! i'll be there one day!
> [snapback]3473354[/snapback]​*


Mike said he seen it, he said it was off the hook! I still havent made it out there, maybee one day :uh: LOL


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 25 2005, 08:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3473311[/snapback]​*


damn, chipped the paint already


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 25 2005, 07:38 AM
> *Untapped the block and  ready to drop it off to the motor guys house for assembly!
> [attachmentid=222930]
> [snapback]3473308[/snapback]​*



Man that looks good. Let us know how the paint hold up. Might be time to pull my motor and lay some candy on her


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 25 2005, 11:44 AM
> *damn, chipped the paint already
> [snapback]3473592[/snapback]​*


I know, good thing it on the bottom, so a last minute touch up wont look too bad. Sucks! :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 25 2005, 11:46 AM
> *Man that looks good. Let us know how the paint hold up. Might be time to pull my motor and lay some candy on her
> [snapback]3473601[/snapback]​*


Thanks! I hope the paint holds up good, like I said my homeboys held up, so Im hoping for the same.


----------



## timdog57

looking good curtis.


----------



## 187_Regal

Curtis.....DID you know that you quoted like 3 people in one post.......You could have had a total of three posts if you responded to those individually....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 25 2005, 12:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good curtis.
> [snapback]3473640[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tim! Im working on it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Jul 25 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Curtis.....DID you know that you quoted like 3 people in one post.......You could have had a total of three posts if you responded to those individually....LOL
> [snapback]3473696[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 25 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Thanks! I hope the paint holds up good, like I said my homeboys held up, so Im hoping for the same.
> [snapback]3473632[/snapback]​*


Curtis you mean you didnt use a heat primer under the blue base? I hope you dont drive a lot in it... heat will burn that paint off w/o the heat primer.. at least that is what happened to my frieds block the first time she painted it... it was a Kandy pink... had to pull the motor and repaint itfirst month it was out..


----------



## SixFourClownin

Look what FINALLY came in from 1963roman! :0 , not the best in the world but it will work for me.

Chrome trunk and door hinges!

[attachmentid=223175]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=223178]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=223181]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=223183]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 25 2005, 03:40 PM
> *Curtis you mean you didnt use a heat primer under the blue base? I hope you dont drive a lot in it... heat will burn that paint off w/o the heat primer.. at least that is what happened to my frieds block the first time she painted it... it was a Kandy pink... had to pull the motor and repaint itfirst month it was out..
> [snapback]3475031[/snapback]​*


Like I said before, my dudes engine was fine, I just got what my painter said to get, so Im not sure what primer he asked for, but he knows what Im doing, so I guess Im good, if it fucks up later, I guess I will have to fix it, only time will tell. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 25 2005, 03:45 PM
> *[attachmentid=223183]
> [snapback]3475064[/snapback]​*


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP

no more shittty fire wall its done nicely now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=223330]
[attachmentid=223331]
[attachmentid=223333]
[attachmentid=223334]


----------



## PORK CHOP

before
[attachmentid=223337]
after
[attachmentid=223336]


----------



## timdog57

firewall looks damn good.


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 25 2005, 04:48 PM
> *firewall looks damn good.
> [snapback]3476472[/snapback]​*


did you see the before pic it looked like poop :uh:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 25 2005, 04:02 PM
> *did you see the before pic it looked like poop :uh:
> [snapback]3476601[/snapback]​*


Robbie is that you on the paint gun? :biggrin:


----------



## Blast From The Past

:thumbsup: Looks Good :thumbsup: 

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 25 2005, 06:30 PM
> *before
> [attachmentid=223337]
> after
> [attachmentid=223336]
> [snapback]3476334[/snapback]​*


gonna be hard to drive around with that guy in front of it though, lol

ya, i dont know how to use bondo or do bodywork, so.... it wasnt the best shave job.

hey, just be glad I didnt decide to shave the door handles, :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 25 2005, 09:11 PM
> *gonna be hard to drive around with that guy in front of it though, lol
> 
> ya, i dont know how to use bondo or do bodywork, so.... it wasnt the best shave job.
> 
> hey, just be glad I didnt decide to shave the door handles,  :0
> [snapback]3477576[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 25 2005, 09:11 PM
> *gonna be hard to drive around with that guy in front of it though, lol
> 
> ya, i dont know how to use bondo or do bodywork, so.... it wasnt the best shave job.
> 
> hey, just be glad I didnt decide to shave the door handles,  :0
> [snapback]3477576[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 25 2005, 06:26 PM
> *no more shittty fire wall its done nicely now :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=223330]
> [attachmentid=223331]
> [attachmentid=223333]
> [attachmentid=223334]
> [snapback]3476303[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the pics Porky! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjaydogg

lookin good..


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 25 2005, 08:50 AM
> *I know, good thing it on the bottom, so a last minute touch up wont look too bad. Sucks! :angry:
> [snapback]3473611[/snapback]​*


If it ain't chipped it ain't driven enough!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 25 2005, 08:11 PM
> *gonna be hard to drive around with that guy in front of it though, lol
> 
> ya, i dont know how to use bondo or do bodywork, so.... it wasnt the best shave job.
> 
> hey, just be glad I didnt decide to shave the door handles,  :0
> [snapback]3477576[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 26 2005, 12:39 AM
> *If it ain't chipped it ain't driven enough!
> [snapback]3479002[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY! :thumbsup:

Hows is everything going on your shit?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 26 2005, 03:11 AM
> *EXACTLY! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hows is everything going on your shit?
> [snapback]3480599[/snapback]​*


Being taken care of, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 26 2005, 10:44 AM
> *Being taken care of,  just waiting to hear back.
> [snapback]3481107[/snapback]​*


Good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Dude, We are in it for the pics................More Pics......


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 26 2005, 09:51 PM
> *Dude, We are in it for the pics................More Pics......
> 
> 
> [snapback]3486268[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 26 2005, 09:51 PM
> *Dude, We are in it for the pics................More Pics......
> 
> 
> [snapback]3486268[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: maybe he didn't hear you, so i'll ask him again...where's the pix? :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

:dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I dont have any new pics at the moment, but I did talk to Keenan yesterday and he told me he took the doors off and had the jams sanded and ready to spray he just had to get under the hood and trunk lid ready, then he will cut it in, also the suspension was taken off so he could spray the engine bay area as well as the frame and all the other components.


----------



## Blast From The Past

damn.........you aint got no pics to post.....were getting tired of this crap......lol

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 28 2005, 05:45 AM
> *damn.........you aint got no pics to post.....were getting tired of this crap......lol
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495074[/snapback]​*


 :0 

you tell him.. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 28 2005, 07:45 AM
> *damn.........you aint got no pics to post.....were getting tired of this crap......lol
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495074[/snapback]​*


Giving me shit huh? I got you, LOL, you wont be talking shit when you want to take it out when I get it back, will you? Huh? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got these today, new upper ball joints!

[attachmentid=226464]

Now quit bitching about pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Well it's about time..............We were going to picket your ass.........


----------



## 187_Regal

did he say "picket your ass"..........WHOOOOA...... :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 28 2005, 12:45 PM
> *did he say "picket your ass"..........WHOOOOA...... :roflmao:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3496129[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PORK CHOP

NEW PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=226752]
[attachmentid=226753]
[attachmentid=226754]
[attachmentid=226755]


----------



## Mastodon

what a wreck


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I want to see paint


----------



## PantyDropper

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Blast From The Past

See what a little bitchin will get us..........Pics.......Still got a ways to go I see........


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 28 2005, 09:43 PM
> *See what a little bitchin will get us..........Pics.......Still got a ways to go I see........
> 
> 
> [snapback]3500115[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 28 2005, 05:47 PM
> *NEW PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=226752]
> [attachmentid=226753]
> [attachmentid=226754]
> [attachmentid=226755]
> [snapback]3498638[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: , Keenan said tonight that they got it in the booth, and that the jams will be sprayed tomorrow. Maybee I can get up there tomorrow to take some more pics of what else is done.


----------



## Blast From The Past

cool, can't wait to see


----------



## OuttaSpite

Gettin it together! I hope everything goes good for u Curtis and your able to get back soon. I'm sure it will be a very nice ride when u r done. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my new Tie Rod End Boots and my upper and lower Ball Joint Boots today.
Sorry took the picture with my camera phone. So its blurry!

[attachmentid=227767]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 29 2005, 04:04 PM
> *Got my new Tie Rod End Boots and my upper and lower Ball Joint Boots today.
> Sorry took the picture with my camera phone. So its blurry!
> 
> [attachmentid=227767]
> [snapback]3505383[/snapback]​*


 Prothane kinda like Rogaine! MAILMAN! SIGN MY ROGAINE!lol...I hate that fucking commercial. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2005, 06:49 PM
> *Prothane kinda like Rogaine! MAILMAN! SIGN MY ROGAINE!lol...I hate that fucking commercial. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506298[/snapback]​*


LOL, WTF? I dont think I ever seen that commercial.


----------



## PORK CHOP

MORE PICS MORE DISCOUNT 4 ME -$$$$$$$-$$$$$

[attachmentid=227918]
[attachmentid=227915]
[attachmentid=227913]
[attachmentid=227912]
[attachmentid=227911]
[attachmentid=227910]
[attachmentid=227914]
[attachmentid=227916]
[attachmentid=227919]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 29 2005, 07:29 PM
> *MORE PICS MORE DISCOUNT 4 ME  -$$$$$$$-$$$$$
> 
> [attachmentid=227918]
> [attachmentid=227915]
> [attachmentid=227913]
> [attachmentid=227912]
> [attachmentid=227911]
> [attachmentid=227910]
> [attachmentid=227914]
> [attachmentid=227916]
> [attachmentid=227919]
> [snapback]3506531[/snapback]​*


OH FUCK! I need to get my ass up there! Like right now to see that shit in person!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PORK CHOP

you just dont know how good it looks in person did you see the stuff on the firewall that was my kids swimmin on there


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 29 2005, 07:29 PM
> *MORE PICS MORE DISCOUNT 4 ME  -$$$$$$$-$$$$$
> 
> [attachmentid=227918]
> [attachmentid=227915]
> [attachmentid=227913]
> [attachmentid=227912]
> [attachmentid=227911]
> [attachmentid=227910]
> [attachmentid=227914]
> [attachmentid=227916]
> [attachmentid=227919]
> [snapback]3506531[/snapback]​*


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 29 2005, 07:34 PM
> *you just dont know how good it looks in person did you see the stuff on the firewall that was my kids swimmin on there
> [snapback]3506549[/snapback]​*


Dude you are a fucking dumb ass! LOL, my kids are on the computer screen!


----------



## PORK CHOP

just another post from the paint shop reporter
:biggrin: enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

apperently neither one of u need kids.......u cant control them :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jul 29 2005, 07:40 PM
> *apperently neither one of u need kids.......u cant control them :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506567[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 29 2005, 04:31 PM
> *OH FUCK! I need to get my ass up there! Like right now to see that shit in person!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3506539[/snapback]​*



Paint loox real good rob/porkey, tell conan and jessie they did a great job ill be done tomorrow to check it out if you guys are in!!! that color is fuckin sic!!!!!!


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jul 29 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Paint loox real good rob/porkey, tell CONAN and jessie they did a great job ill be done tomorrow to check it out if you guys are in!!!  that color is fuckin sic!!!!!!
> [snapback]3506709[/snapback]​*


you said conan LOL


----------



## YellowAmigo

Fuck Curtis I didnt know you were sponsered by Ranger Boats and the Bass Master's Classic???.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
just kidding man it looks fucking good....


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## JasonJ

I see color, wont be long now, youll be rolling soon.


----------



## OGJordan

> *Paint loox real good rob/porkey, tell conan and jessie they did a great job ill be done tomorrow to check it out if you guys are in!!! that color is fuckin sic!!!!!!*


Uso Kil....er....Jeremy, who the fuck is Conan????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 29 2005, 06:26 PM
> *you said conan LOL
> [snapback]3507040[/snapback]​*



he loox like a big fuckin barbarian with all them fuckin tats lol!!! i have figure out a name for jessie, maybe JOSIE??


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 29 2005, 08:58 PM
> *Uso Kil....er....Jeremy, who the fuck is Conan????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3507696[/snapback]​*


WASUP JEFFROE!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the props everyone, Im going up there today or tomorrow and I will take more pics for everyone.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 29 2005, 07:29 PM
> *MORE PICS MORE DISCOUNT 4 ME  -$$$$$$$-$$$$$
> 
> [attachmentid=227918]
> [attachmentid=227915]
> [attachmentid=227913]
> [attachmentid=227912]
> [attachmentid=227911]
> [attachmentid=227910]
> [attachmentid=227914]
> [attachmentid=227916]
> [attachmentid=227919]
> [snapback]3506531[/snapback]​*


       NICE CURTIS!


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2005, 08:18 AM
> *I'll be there today too Curtis, see you there.
> [snapback]3509483[/snapback]​*


I think Im going over tomorrow I think, Sean is suposed to pick his interior up.


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2005, 05:18 AM
> *I'll be there today too Curtis, see you there.
> [snapback]3509483[/snapback]​*


what time, well try to come down and hang out


----------



## Blast From The Past

Hey dude, You can't bring that shit home unless you supply me with some sunglasses..................That's off the hook.............


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 30 2005, 06:53 AM
> *Hey dude, You can't bring that shit home unless you supply me with some sunglasses..................That's off the hook.............
> 
> 
> [snapback]3509604[/snapback]​*



no kiddin LOL i love the color and the flake!! im a sucker for blue anyway


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 30 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Hey dude, You can't bring that shit home unless you supply me with some sunglasses..................That's off the hook.............
> 
> 
> [snapback]3509604[/snapback]​*


People who listen to ZZtop dont say off the Hook! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Blast From The Past

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2005, 09:58 AM
> *People who listen to ZZtop dont say off the Hook! LOL! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3509615[/snapback]​*



Tru old skool here.............But more game than Parker Bros............


----------



## LUXURY

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 30 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Tru old skool here.............But more game than Parker Bros............
> 
> 
> [snapback]3509639[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 


OLD SKOOL LIKE THIS?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 30 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Tru old skool here.............But more game than Parker Bros............
> 
> 
> [snapback]3509639[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Old Skool Cars for an old skool cat..............But I can deal with the impala's too.......lol


----------



## Mastodon

another blue impala :0


----------



## caddychic

that looks really good curtis


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Just got home, went and saw the car today.  I saw it in the paint booth with the help of a regular light bulb/worklight.  It looks really good, LOTS of flake.  In the sun it's gonna REALLY shimmer.  You'll be happy Curtis.
> [snapback]3511974[/snapback]​*


I know I will, Keenan brought a spray out last night so I could check it out, but Im still going to look at it today.


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=228981]
[attachmentid=228982]
[attachmentid=228984]
[attachmentid=228985]
[attachmentid=228986]
[attachmentid=228987]
[attachmentid=228988]
[attachmentid=228989]
[attachmentid=228990]


----------



## Indy64

I know the top is going to have patterns in it, but is the body too?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jul 31 2005, 09:00 AM
> *I know the top is going to have patterns in it, but is the body too?
> [snapback]3513830[/snapback]​*


Nah, Im having the body striped.


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, here they are, everyone has been asking for more pics! So I have a BUNCH!
[attachmentid=229700]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229701]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229703]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229704]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229705]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229708]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229711]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This one turned out blurry, keep watching there is better ones of the flake! 
[attachmentid=229713]


----------



## cdznutz42069

DAM! very nice homie!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229716]


----------



## El Diablo

firewall came out nice!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229717]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229719]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229722]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229726]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229729]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229732]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229733]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229736]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229738]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Stuff ready for Kandy!
[attachmentid=229742]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229744]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229745]


----------



## SixFourClownin

My chrome suspension just chillin, Im having my tie rods chromed while they are off.
[attachmentid=229748]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229752]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229754]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229756]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229757]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229758]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229760]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229761]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229762]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229764]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229766]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229768]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229772]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=229776]


----------



## SixFourClownin

There 2 pages of pics, LOL. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## PORK CHOP

there should have been more pics with me in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 1 2005, 12:16 AM
> *there should have been more pics with me in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3517878[/snapback]​*


I didnt want to break the camera! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Damnnnnnnnnn......Now that's a paint job........

uceway your the man


----------



## Mastodon

finally some good pics


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

good choice in color!

thats a nice ass booth


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 1 2005, 06:33 AM
> *good choice in color!
> 
> thats a nice ass booth
> [snapback]3519048[/snapback]​*


Man, I wasnt too sure about it, but let me tell you, it is fucking great in person, its one of those colors that a camera cant show, but in person it is like whoa!


----------



## MrBiggs7

Oh shit! Bling bling!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

Nice!!!!!!!!! looking good bro.  




N8


----------



## tlc64impala

Man thats looking good


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the compliments! :biggrin:

Latest news: Pulled it out of the booth, suspension going back on, fender wells, doors, bumper brackets and everything else is getting cut in. My stainless guy picked up some trim to fix as well.


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 1 2005, 12:36 PM
> *I'm going tomorrow to take the trailer back, I'll get some pics for you if anything is newly done to it.
> [snapback]3520169[/snapback]​*


Yeah, hook me up!


----------



## PORK CHOP

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=230358]
[attachmentid=230360]
[attachmentid=230362]
[attachmentid=230363]
[attachmentid=230364]
[attachmentid=230365]
[attachmentid=230366]
[attachmentid=230367]
:biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

no chrome wheel wells?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks Great Curtis!

When is the dash gettin sprayed?


----------



## PORK CHOP

the dash will be pink


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 1 2005, 02:50 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=230358]
> [attachmentid=230360]
> [attachmentid=230362]
> [attachmentid=230363]
> [attachmentid=230364]
> [attachmentid=230365]
> [attachmentid=230366]
> [attachmentid=230367]
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3521123[/snapback]​*


:0

More progress! :biggrin: Looks like I have to go up there AGAIN on Saturday! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 1 2005, 02:52 PM
> *no chrome wheel wells?
> [snapback]3521137[/snapback]​*


Nah, the engine will be completely done up and I dont want to take away from it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2005, 03:13 PM
> *Looks Great Curtis!
> 
> When is the dash gettin sprayed?
> [snapback]3521272[/snapback]​*


Your guess is as good as mine, I hope soon though, I cant wait to see that!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 1 2005, 03:31 PM
> *the dash will be pink
> [snapback]3521427[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :nono: :biggrin: Thanks for the pics Porky! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This what you are looking for?

They are on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TTT...for Curtis.


----------



## Blast From The Past

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2005, 06:49 PM
> *This what you are looking for?
> 
> They are on the way! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3523043[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: That is exactly what I was looking for! Good looking out Seth! :thumbsup:
You are my new parts guy! LOL


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 2 2005, 03:08 AM
> *:biggrin: That is exactly what I was looking for! Good looking out Seth! :thumbsup:
> You are my new parts guy! LOL
> [snapback]3526105[/snapback]​*



Sean the Parts Mon, mayne! :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Took some trim with me today to work, polishing it up!


----------



## PORK CHOP

new pics coming today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 2 2005, 12:53 PM
> *new pics coming today :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3527151[/snapback]​*


I'll be waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 2 2005, 10:53 AM
> *new pics coming today :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3527151[/snapback]​*


still waiting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Had the car out of the booth today, putting it together for paint. Nothing really new in these pics, but here you go. The trunk lid was on before I left, and the front end was getting started:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 2 2005, 04:39 PM
> *Had the car out of the booth today, putting it together for paint.  Nothing really new in these pics, but here you go.  The trunk lid was on before I left, and the front end was getting started:
> [snapback]3528724[/snapback]​*


Good looking out on the pics Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP

robbie says thanks to mike s for puttin the suspension back on
ps. somebody tryin to take my job

[attachmentid=231718]
[attachmentid=231719]
[attachmentid=231720]
[attachmentid=231721]


----------



## Game-Over

Looking good


----------



## timdog57

:0 Coming together real nice like. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 2 2005, 05:50 PM
> *robbie says thanks to mike s for puttin the suspension back on
> ps. somebody tryin to take my job
> 
> [attachmentid=231718]
> [attachmentid=231719]
> [attachmentid=231720]
> [attachmentid=231721]
> [snapback]3529182[/snapback]​*


hey robbie this is mike i would of came down today but you were supposed to do it yesterday i always finish what i start


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 2 2005, 04:09 PM
> *hey robbie this is mike i would of came down today but you were supposed to do it yesterday i always finish what i start
> [snapback]3529289[/snapback]​*


whatever


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

in the one pic it looks like you used the bags to lift the car off the ground :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn! The chrome looks great next to that Kandy!

Hey did Freddy get those tie rods plated for me?


----------



## timdog57

Aug. 27th looks to be not so hard to do. :0


----------



## OGJordan

What's august 27th??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Aug. 27th looks to be not so hard to do.  :0
> [snapback]3530723[/snapback]​*


Huh?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 2 2005, 10:43 PM
> *What's august 27th??
> [snapback]3530791[/snapback]​*


AUGUST 27th UCE LOUISVILLE's 3rd annual Kosair childrens hospital toy drive


----------



## timdog57

I was going to ask if you were serious. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2005, 10:51 PM
> *I was going to ask if you were serious.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3530852[/snapback]​*


Serious about what?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 2 2005, 11:01 PM
> *Serious about what?
> [snapback]3530915[/snapback]​*



You slow tonight Curtis? :biggrin: I said Aug 27th and you said huh?. I was just saying that it wouldn't be that hard to finish by then.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2005, 11:07 PM
> *You slow tonight Curtis?  :biggrin:  I said Aug 27th and you said huh?.  I was just saying that it wouldn't be that hard to finish by then.
> [snapback]3530946[/snapback]​*


Ahhh, I guess I am slow tonight, It wont be done by the 27th, I still have to stripe it, build the trunk in, completly assemble everything, install the interior and have the engine completed and installed. :uh: I have a ways to go........


----------



## OuttaSpite

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 2 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Ahhh, I guess I am slow tonight, It wont be done by the 27th, I still have to stripe it, build the trunk in, completly assemble everything, install the interior and have the engine completed and installed. :uh: I have a ways to go........
> [snapback]3530976[/snapback]​*


Come on Curtis You can do it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 3 2005, 06:30 AM
> *Come on Curtis You can do it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3532577[/snapback]​*


Shit, I wish, It wont leave Keenans in probably 3 weeks.


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Just aim for Indy Curtis.  I know someone else hoping to be finished then
> [snapback]3533084[/snapback]​*


:0 , I cant wait.


----------



## 187_Regal

FLAKE!!!!?????? :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 3 2005, 11:19 AM
> *FLAKE!!!!?????? :dunno:
> [snapback]3533333[/snapback]​*


Flake What??? :dunno:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 2 2005, 03:50 PM
> *robbie says thanks to mike s for puttin the suspension back on
> ps. somebody tryin to take my job
> 
> [attachmentid=231718]
> [attachmentid=231719]
> [attachmentid=231720]
> [attachmentid=231721]
> [snapback]3529182[/snapback]​*


robbie looks like he is having fun on the 4.......when you are done with his come up here and finish mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Anymore pics today??? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

curtis whats in your avatar?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 3 2005, 02:15 PM
> *curtis whats in your avatar?
> [snapback]3534319[/snapback]​*


My firewall. :0


----------



## caranto

you and russ are going to be some cold bitches this winter...... oh i forgot youall wont be driving them.................if i ever get mine done my balls will be nice and toasty.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 3 2005, 03:58 PM
> *you and russ are going to be some cold bitches this winter...... oh i forgot youall wont be driving them.................if i ever get mine done my balls will be nice and toasty.......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3534933[/snapback]​*


LOL, I hear you, Im driving mine! :biggrin: Im building this one to drive not sit and collect dust.


----------



## PORK CHOP

no more pics until the paint is done sorry for the wait. more pics soon though :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 3 2005, 07:26 PM
> *no more pics until the paint is done sorry for the wait. more pics soon though :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3536455[/snapback]​*


LOL, its all good, Im coming up there on Saturday anyway!


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## 187_Regal

I dont need to hear about you and your balls jason.....I drive mine, not in the winter anymore though, but when its not too cold i will bust it out, and you still got a while till you will be drivin yours...... :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 3 2005, 12:58 PM
> *you and russ are going to be some cold bitches this winter...... oh i forgot youall wont be driving them.................if i ever get mine done my balls will be nice and toasty.......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3534933[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 3 2005, 10:16 PM
> *^^Give me a call on Sat. We're house sitting the inlaws house all weekend up there.
> [snapback]3537545[/snapback]​*


Ahight, give me your number again so I can put in my phone.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 4 2005, 04:13 AM
> *I dont need to hear about you and your balls jason.....I drive mine, not in the winter anymore though, but when its not too cold i will bust it out, and you still got a while till you will be drivin yours...... :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3539339[/snapback]​*


yeah i saw you driving yours the other weekend hunting beavers!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## 187_Regal

I was snipe hunting too.....



> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 4 2005, 05:01 AM
> *yeah i saw you driving yours the other weekend hunting beavers!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3539389[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 4 2005, 09:12 AM
> *859 552 6375
> [snapback]3539495[/snapback]​*


Cool, I will hit you up.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Those red rims should set that blue bitch off


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Sup Curt. The wife said you called yesterday, but she failed to write down your number for me.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 4 2005, 05:02 PM~3542052
> *Sup Curt. The wife said you called yesterday, but she failed to write down your number for me.
> *


divorce her!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 4 2005, 04:56 PM~3541582
> *Those red rims should set that blue bitch off
> *


Im not putting red wheels on it, I have blue ones.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 4 2005, 06:02 PM~3542052
> *Sup Curt. The wife said you called yesterday, but she failed to write down your number for me.
> *


Its all good, I was going to ask you a question about the tie rod sleeves and ends, but Im good now, I got my answer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 5 2005, 06:13 AM~3545364
> *Im not putting red wheels on it, I have blue ones.
> *


Yea, Bloods N Crips dont go together well. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2005, 10:30 AM~3551734
> *Yea, Bloods N Crips dont go together well. :biggrin:
> *


Nah, they sure dont, LOL.
And Im not going for the red white and blue look either, Im not THAT patriotic!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 6 2005, 07:56 AM~3551766
> *Nah, they sure dont, LOL.
> And Im not going for the red white and blue look either, Im not THAT patriotic!
> *



Confederate colors it is then! :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 5 2005, 04:13 AM~3545364
> *Im not putting red wheels on it, I have blue ones.
> *


I was being sarcastic.....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

That Impala is going to be fuckin sweet. I cant wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 5 2005, 06:13 AM~3545364
> *Im not putting red wheels on it, I have blue ones.
> *


Good clean off the over spray and then ship them to me. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2005, 09:24 PM~3553814
> *Good clean off the over spray and then ship them to me. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, those are orange ones anyway, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Besides they are curbed REAL bad on the passenger side front! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I got 4 pictures today when I was there........ I didnt take more because it was wet sanded down and ready for stripes on Wendsday, and yes Im taking the day off from work to be there to make sure he does what I want...... :biggrin:

I tried to take pics of the pearl patterns in the roof but the lighting wasnt right plus is wasnt buffed out, so they didnt show up in the camera, but I can say that they are off the fucking hook! I cant explain them, you will have to wait for better pics! 

[attachmentid=236205]


----------



## SixFourClownin

He buffed a small spot so I could see what it was going to look like on the outside! :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=236207]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Engine bay ready for the brush!

[attachmentid=236208]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=236209]


----------



## Mastodon

looking cool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ride is looking good Curtis! Whats up with the dash? Spraytime?


----------



## Game-Over

Coming along great, looks real good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 7 2005, 11:11 AM~3555740
> *Ride is looking good Curtis! Whats up with the dash? Spraytime?
> *


Im not sure, I guess next week sometime, I asked him about it yesterday and he said he wasnt sure.......

I hope soon......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 7 2005, 12:03 PM~3555885
> *Im not sure, I guess next week sometime, I asked him about it yesterday and he said he wasnt sure.......
> 
> I hope soon......
> *


----------



## juandik

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

nice


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> He buffed a small spot so I could see what it was going to look like on the outside! :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I cant wait untill wendsday! Im getting anxious! :around:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 7 2005, 10:09 PM~3558826
> *I cant wait untill wendsday! Im getting anxious! :around:
> *



ya ya ya, rub it in, and you need to get the fizzuck out of my mind, I was telling Dan months ago I was going to do ice pearl patternz in my roof, now I got to reinvent myself! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 8 2005, 01:09 AM~3558826
> *I cant wait untill wendsday! Im getting anxious! :around:
> *


i'd bet you can't. looking really good!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Aug 8 2005, 01:12 AM~3558849
> *ya ya ya,  rub it in,  and you need to get the fizzuck out of my mind,  I was telling Dan months ago I was going to do ice pearl patternz in my roof,  now I got to reinvent myself!      :biggrin:
> *


I have a secret............ Not all my patterns are ice pearl, thats all Im saying. :0


----------



## OGJordan

Is Kirby doing the pinstripes??


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 8 2005, 03:17 AM~3559772
> *I have a secret............ Not all my patterns are ice pearl, thats all Im saying. :0
> *



So you got "SPONSORED" ghosted on the side of the car :dunno: J/K


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 8 2005, 10:27 AM~3560144
> *Is Kirby doing the pinstripes??
> *


Yeah, I loved what he did to the Lincoln, so Im back for round 2.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Aug 8 2005, 10:41 AM~3560169
> *So you got "SPONSORED"  ghosted on the side of the car  :dunno:  J/K
> *


LOL, G&S Autobody didnt sponsor me, I had pitch them some bread.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, here is a few pictures, I started polishing my trim around the windows, I dont have alot done yet but here is what I have....

I also have a couple pieces I got from Seth (SIXONEFORLIFE) Thanks homie!

[attachmentid=237717]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=237718]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=237719]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my rear arm rest covered and ready to go in! :0

[attachmentid=237720]


----------



## 187_Regal

Curtis it really looks good.......I wouldnt expect anything less from you after the expedition....and the lincoln.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 8 2005, 12:19 PM~3560503
> *Curtis it really looks good.......I wouldnt expect anything less from you after the expedition....and the lincoln.....
> *


Thanks Russ! :thumbsup:

That means alot :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Where have you been Porky? No more pics?


----------



## YellowAmigo

Curtis looking good man. I cant wait to see it done.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 9 2005, 10:25 AM~3569421
> *Curtis looking good man. I cant wait to see it done.
> *


Me either! :cheesy:

Thanks for the props! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I decided to have all my stainless redone by C&R Stainless, I got 2 pieces back today and they were unbelieveable! They look like BRAND NEW! So that is in the works right now, I drop the rest of it off tomorrow when I get back from Lexington.

I leave here in about 6 1/2 hours to watch the 64 get striped, so watch for the pics when I get back! 

After that, I will start to assemble after it is recleared and wetsanded and buffed, then back home to Louisville for the engine to drop back in and running, then to Dale Jackson for some trunk work and then to Jason Caranto for the trunk setup and finish the suspension, then last but not least the interior will be installed! 

Getting close!


----------



## timdog57

It's getting exciting now.


----------



## Mastodon

hmmm


----------



## Big Shizzle

UPDATE:






























still striping


----------



## JasonJ

PICS PICS PICS!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 10 2005, 01:23 AM~3574546
> *I leave here in about 6 1/2 hours to watch the 64 get striped, so watch for the pics when I get back! *


Damn when is that?




:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I hope you guys dont mind the amount of pics I took because its ALOT, and I take step by step pics, so hear they are, and dont bitch about the amount of pics! LOL

Got the dash sprayed!
[attachmentid=241649]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241650]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I tried to get a couple good shots of the top, but biengs it is sanded down they didnt show up to well.
[attachmentid=241651]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241652]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ready for the stripes!
[attachmentid=241653]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241654]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Console sprayed!
[attachmentid=241655]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Air tanks ready.
[attachmentid=241656]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Glove box door.
[attachmentid=241657]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rack.
[attachmentid=241658]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Now the fun stuff! 
Step by step!
[attachmentid=241659]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the man himself! Kirby.
[attachmentid=241660]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241661]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took a couple more dash pics during the striping process.
[attachmentid=241662]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241663]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241664]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241665]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241666]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241667]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241668]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241669]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241670]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241671]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241672]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241673]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241674]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241675]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241676]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241677]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241678]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241679]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241680]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241681]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241682]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241683]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241684]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241685]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241686]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241687]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241688]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241689]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241690]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241691]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241692]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241693]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241694]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241695]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241696]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241697]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241698]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took this one with the flash, I think it looks better than the others.
[attachmentid=241699]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Had to go around the antennas!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241701]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241702]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241703]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241704]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241705]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241706]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241707]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241708]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241709]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241710]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241711]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241712]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241713]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241714]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241715]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241716]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241717]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241718]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241719]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241720]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241721]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241722]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241723]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241724]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241725]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241726]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241728]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241729]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241730]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241732]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241733]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241734]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241735]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241736]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241737]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241738]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241739]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241740]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241741]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241742]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241743]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241744]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241745]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241746]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I held the moulding up to the side so I could get a feel for it.
[attachmentid=241747]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241748]


----------



## OURLIFE

nice job curtis.... shit is gonna look real hot when cleared..... i like the striping job.... dude got down.......cant wait to see it finished........


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241749]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241750]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241752]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241753]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241755]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241756]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241757]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241758]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241759]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241760]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241761]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241762]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241764]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241765]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241766]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241767]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241768]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241769]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241770]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241771]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241773]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241774]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241776]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dash Bezel.
[attachmentid=241777]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241778]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241780]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Air tanks.
[attachmentid=241781]


----------



## SixFourClownin

There is 3 stripes on the wheels, 1 plum and 2 sky blue, I hope you can see where they are.
[attachmentid=241783]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241784]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241785]


Thats it for now, I go back up this weekend (maybee) and I will have more after recleared and buffed.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Blast From The Past

Cool..Can't wait till it's my turn to drive.........Heading right to Sonic....Nothing like having a bad ass 64 in the garage and a son that's gone alot.....


----------



## caranto

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i was you ! i like how he striped around the bird shit on the rear quarters, and the little white dots...those orange wheels set that bitch off!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Aug 11 2005, 08:11 AM~3592257
> *Cool..Can't wait till it's my turn to drive.........Heading right to Sonic....Nothing like having a bad ass 64 in the garage and a son that's gone alot.....
> 
> 
> *


Yeah Im gone alot, but Im gonna be dippin' in the six four! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 11 2005, 08:16 AM~3592267
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!    i wish i was you !      i like how he striped around the bird shit on the rear quarters, and the little white dots...those orange wheels set that bitch off!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I thought the bird shit would set it off! LOL and the orange wheels, off the hook! :around:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the different pearls that we used in the roof alone.
[attachmentid=241788]
[attachmentid=241789]
[attachmentid=241790]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241791]
[attachmentid=241792]
[attachmentid=241793]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241794]
[attachmentid=241795]
[attachmentid=241796]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=241797]
[attachmentid=241798]
[attachmentid=241799]

And of course the white Ice Pearl over the whole roof like I said before.


----------



## Big Shizzle

Curtis you know that just looks like cocain on your finger... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Aug 11 2005, 08:24 AM~3592286
> *Curtis you know that just looks like cocain on your finger... :biggrin:
> *


I know, I was outside on the deck when I took those pictures and at the same time there was some golfers outside playing a game and I was thinking they were thinking I was messing with coke! LOL


----------



## Blast From The Past

You see here's the problem....I get up first.....When you get up I will be gone.........lol....Nah it's all you dude...But im going to Sonic (you done said I could) as soon as you teach this old dude how to work the switches.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Aug 11 2005, 08:26 AM~3592291
> *You see here's the problem....I get up first.....When you get up I will be gone.........lol....Nah it's all you dude...But im going to Sonic (you done said I could) as soon as you teach this old dude how to work the switches.....
> 
> 
> *


Ahhh, you see it everyone, my Dad is going to jack my ride! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

damn curtis..........cmon along good bro.




~N8~


----------



## OGJordan

Kirby=The Shit


----------



## LUXURY

beautiful.. :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik

LOOKS DAMN GOOD ..HOW DO YOU GET THE BLUE OFF THE CHROME SUS.? IS IT JUST WATTER FROM WET SANDING OR IS IT OVER SPARY?

HOP IT IS OUT SOON CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Impressed with the striping Curtis! The Man got seriously down on your ride! I dont think there is one area he didnt cover!


----------



## Indy64

Looks good Curtis.

And I was thinking more along the lines of that looking like some dried up nutsack juice as opposed to come coke. 

Figured it was more fitting of a substance since it was right after you got it stripped .

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Aug 11 2005, 11:15 AM~3592766
> *Looks good Curtis.
> 
> And I was thinking more along the lines of that looking like some dried up nutsack juice as opposed to come coke.
> 
> Figured it was more fitting of a substance since it was right after you got it stripped .
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


LOL, man that was a good one, the only thing is those pics were taken 2 weeks before the stripes. :biggrin:

Thanks for the props! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 11 2005, 10:10 AM~3592591
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD ..HOW DO YOU GET THE BLUE OFF THE CHROME SUS.? IS IT JUST WATTER FROM WET SANDING OR IS IT OVER SPARY?
> 
> HOP IT IS OUT SOON CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


On the Lincoln we used ultra fine steel wool and lightly rub the chrome and it looked brand new, most of that is where is was wetsanded.


----------



## 187_Regal

WOW!!!!! I really like how you had him accent the body lines and went with those striped patterns.....That looks damn good.....


----------



## Big Shizzle

holy shit Rus has something GOOD to say about someone's car....you must have done good Curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Aug 11 2005, 12:30 PM~3593155
> *holy shit Rus has something GOOD to say about someone's car....you must have done good Curtis.
> *


Damn! I must have, :biggrin:

Thanks for the props Russ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP

!!!!!!!!!DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! im sorry i didnt get to make it i was at the tattoo shop and couldnt leave then my phone went dead so i couldnt call but
!!!!!!!!!DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 11 2005, 01:11 PM~3593405
> *!!!!!!!!!DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! im sorry i didnt get to make it i was at the tattoo shop and couldnt leave then my phone went dead so i couldnt call but
> !!!!!!!!!DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was wandering where the hell you was! Glad you like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Holy shit....................Amazing........................Speechless


----------



## I Drag A55

looks great.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 11 2005, 01:49 PM~3593679
> *Holy shit....................Amazing........................Speechless
> *


Thanks Timmayyyyyyy! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Whatever fucker, i havent said bad things about cars in a min....... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Aug 11 2005, 09:30 AM~3593155
> *holy shit Rus has something GOOD to say about someone's car....you must have done good Curtis.
> *


----------



## lone star

looks real nice


----------



## WSL63

Hott Shitt. :thumbsup: Now That Is A Project Redo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OuttaSpite

Looks GREAT Curtis! Can't wait till it comes out.
And tell your dad I'm gonna jack the car with him. I can show him the basics on the switch, enough to get us around. :0  :thumbsup: Keep up the good pix!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Very fucking nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OuttaSpite

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man Curtis the roof looks fucking bad ass!!!! I love patterns on the roof... When you gonna debut it I may have to make a trip to the Lou to chheck this shit out!!!!....


----------



## PORK CHOP

this is why i didnt get to go to the paint shop

[attachmentid=242468]


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Porky.... arent you on the wrong side of the gun???? I didnt know you were doing tats? Hows Greg doing? I miss that guy, coolest tattoo artist ive ever met. Next time im back up there im gonna have to have him do some more work for me.

Car looks good big C-dogg. :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2005, 09:25 PM~3597748
> *Hey Porky.... arent you on the wrong side of the gun???? I didnt know you were doing tats? Hows Greg doing? I miss that guy, coolest tattoo artist ive ever met. Next time im back up there im gonna have to have him do some more work for me.
> 
> Car looks good big C-dogg.  :thumbsup:
> *


thats the first time i ever tattooed.thats my brother justin. and gregs doin good ,showin me how to tattoo


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 11 2005, 07:59 PM~3596126
> *Man Curtis the roof looks fucking bad ass!!!! I love patterns on the roof... When you gonna debut it I may have to make a trip to the Lou to chheck this shit out!!!!....
> *


Im not sure when it will be out, but you will know.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 11 2005, 10:08 PM~3597233
> *this is why i didnt get to go to the paint shop
> 
> [attachmentid=242468]
> *


Damn! I didnt know you were trying to be an artist, post what you did!


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 12 2005, 01:40 AM~3599405
> *thats the first time i ever tattooed.thats my brother justin. and gregs doin good ,showin me how to tattoo
> *


wanna practice on someone else :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Aug 11 2005, 05:16 PM~3595470
> *Looks GREAT Curtis! Can't wait till it comes out.
> And tell your dad I'm gonna jack the car  with him. I can show him the basics on the switch, enough to get us around. :0    :thumbsup: Keep up the good pix!
> *



you don't have to worry about knowing the switches....it has AIR BAGS....you can hold the switch as long as you want. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Aug 12 2005, 08:31 AM~3602733
> *you don't have to worry about knowing the switches....it has AIR BAGS....you can hold the switch as long as you want. :biggrin:
> *


I got you.


----------



## 187_Regal

damn curtis and he said i speak about other peoples cars......He did this to you :buttkick:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2005, 10:27 AM~3603027
> *damn curtis and he said i speak about other peoples cars......He did this to you :buttkick:
> *


I know man, he is allways on me maybee me and you should :twak: him!


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## 187_Regal

i couldnt do that, way too much work, you seen how big that mutha is i would have to :twak: in the knee......


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2005, 12:19 PM~3603590
> *i couldnt do that, way too much work, you seen how big that mutha is i would have to :twak: in the knee......
> *


Yeah, maybee if you take his knees out he will be on our level.......... wait.......... your a giant too! What are you talking about? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

You have to get the upper hand and the only way i will have the upper hand is if he is layin on the ground and I am standin up.......LOL Get it upper hand.......GOSH


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 12 2005, 02:18 PM~3604469
> *You have to get the upper hand and the only way i will have the upper hand is if he is layin on the ground and I am standin up.......LOL  Get it upper hand.......GOSH
> *


I dont get it. :dunno:


----------



## PantyDropper

looks real good curtis man the wheels look really good to :angry: :twak:


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 12 2005, 05:28 AM~3602656
> *wanna practice on someone else :biggrin:
> *


very good possibility im just waiting on a deadbeat bidder to pay me my money so i can the rest of my tattoo equipment


----------



## PORK CHOP

todays pics i took


[attachmentid=243446]
[attachmentid=243447]
[attachmentid=243448]
[attachmentid=243449]
[attachmentid=243451]

oops this a sample piece for somebody (ME) :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=243454]


----------



## Mastodon

NICE & SHINY


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 12 2005, 11:10 PM~3607500
> *todays pics i took
> [attachmentid=243446]
> [attachmentid=243447]
> [attachmentid=243448]
> [attachmentid=243449]
> [attachmentid=243451]
> 
> oops this a sample piece for somebody (ME) :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=243454]
> *


IM ON MY WAY TO LOOK! :biggrin: :biggrin:

Thanks for the pics Porky!


----------



## dlinehustler

The shit looks hot :thumbsup: I can't wait to see it under some lights or out in the sun to see the detail.........UCE doing it big great job homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 13 2005, 12:35 PM~3609924
> *The shit looks hot  :thumbsup: I can't wait to see it under some lights or out in the sun to see the detail.........UCE doing it big great job homie
> *


You Know!!! :biggrin: Thanks homie, Im just trying to make my comeback a good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## stupidGBODIES

FLAKESPLOSION...TOP PICS ARE NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Went up there today to take some pics! :0
[attachmentid=243878]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243879]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243880]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243881]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I cant wait to see the top outside because the pearls are not showing up in the camera in the shop.
[attachmentid=243882]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243883]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243884]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Cant feel the stripes at all! :thumbsup:
[attachmentid=243885]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243886]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243889]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243892]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=243893]

This is all for now, they are still color sanding it, getting close though.


----------



## Mastodon

that guy must have an amazingly steady hand


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 13 2005, 05:21 PM~3610804
> *that guy must have an amazingly steady hand
> *


 It was cool watching him do it, I must not have paid too good of attention when he did my Lincoln.


----------



## lone star

dam badass shit right there


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2005, 05:28 PM~3610824
> *dam badass shit right there
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Off the hook dude...........


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 13 2005, 12:13 PM~3610007
> * Im just trying to make my comeback a good one! :thumbsup:
> *



Well it looks to me like your well on the way :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Bad ASS. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the compliments people.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 12 2005, 10:01 PM~3607428
> *very good possibility im just waiting on a deadbeat bidder to pay me my money so i can the rest of my tattoo equipment
> *


just let me know i will be there ,i have a little money put back ...just not alot  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WOW! That's an Explosion of Sparkle! Nice Work! Curtis you have yourself a fantastic looking ride!


----------



## caddychic

curtis that looks awesome!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2005, 10:29 PM~3612530
> *WOW! That's an Explosion of Sparkle! Nice Work! Curtis you have yourself a fantastic looking ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks real good curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone, he said that it should be done by this friday, I cant pick it up though because I will be in Chicago, so maybee the weekend after next.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

damn been a while since i lookied at your thread but damn.................im at a lost ofr words man that paitn and them pearls and that pinstripping all go hand and hand, that is off the hook man nice very nice :0


----------



## Joe6pt0

Very nice shine! The clear looks nice as fuck!


----------



## 187_Regal

DAMN CURTIS............ :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 15 2005, 02:19 PM~3626745
> *DAMN CURTIS............ :0
> *


What?............ :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice man......real nice


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Wow that looks...........................just Fuckin Awesome. The only words i could come up with. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Coming along really nice UCE. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP

earlier i was walkin down my street and seen this kid playin so i walked up to him and and he was playin with a pile of dog shit i said what are you doin he said building a 4 door impala
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Hey Curt, since you'll be in Chicago, I'll go pick it up for you :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 15 2005, 06:48 PM~3628423
> *Hey Curt, since you'll be in Chicago, I'll go pick it up for you  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, I will just pick it up on my way back home. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Went to the shop tonight to drop the rest of my trim and other stuff, and this is what the '64 was looking like, getting REAL close now!

[attachmentid=246238]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246241]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246243]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246245]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246246]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246247]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246248]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246249]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246251]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246252]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246254]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246256]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246257]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246259]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246260]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246261]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=246262]

This is it for now, Keenan and Jesse said that the next time I see it is on a trailor coming home (well the the engone guys house). :biggrin:


----------



## theoglean

I haven't said much in this thread because I'm speechless!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Aug 16 2005, 02:58 AM~3633634
> *I haven't said much in this thread because I'm speechless!
> *


LOL, thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

:worship: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## Mastodon

what camera do you use?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 16 2005, 06:29 AM~3633928
> *what camera do you use?
> *


HP Photosmart 945


----------



## OldDirty

Damn what can I say.....its simply beautiful.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

love'n it............shit is beautiful.



~N8~


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks homie!


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 16 2005, 03:36 AM~3633941
> *HP Photosmart 945
> *


better than my POS HP :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

ask them when I can roll the 60 into their shop for some love :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 16 2005, 05:37 PM~3637262
> *ask them when I can roll the 60 into their shop for some love  :biggrin:
> *


Probably whenever


----------



## timdog57

I can't wait to see this car in person.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice Curtis. Is the stripping under the Kandy? What color flake is on the white top?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 16 2005, 08:06 PM~3638239
> *Looks nice Curtis. Is the stripping under the Kandy? What color flake is on the white top?
> *


No, the striping is above the kandy but under the clear. There is no flake in the roof, it is actually Ice Pearls.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 16 2005, 04:37 PM~3637262
> *ask them when I can roll the 60 into their shop for some love  :biggrin:
> *


By the time they are finished, you'd done and sold it to someone else :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Aug 17 2005, 08:04 AM~3641087
> *By the time they are finished, you'd done and sold it to someone else :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dan doesnt know what he likes...Matter of fact the only thing he has kept along the ways is that HoodBird!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 17 2005, 04:10 AM~3640976
> *No, the striping is above the kandy but under the clear. There is no flake in the roof, it is actually Ice Pearls.
> *


What color ice pearls?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 17 2005, 12:16 PM~3641811
> *What color ice pearls?
> *


White Ice Pearl, it looks like there is some Blue Ice Pearl as well, but he said he only used White.


----------



## badass 64

Fuck, that's gonna be one top notch Impala, Uce! Great to see your progress!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 17 2005, 02:59 PM~3642696
> * Fuck, that's gonna be one top notch Impala, Uce! Great to see your progress!
> *


Thanks Nicke!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I dyed one of my kick panels last night to make sure it was going to give me the look I am looking for, I still have to do the other side but this is how it turned out. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=248403]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what it will look like foreal, I just laid the carpet down to look.
[attachmentid=248404]


----------



## LUXURY

Looks Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Do you have any new pics Porky? :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic

Looks awesome!


----------



## PORK CHOP

no more pics there boycotting your car they said you work there fingers to the bone they need to grow more skin so they can get it done


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 18 2005, 07:47 PM~3653475
> *no more pics there boycotting your car they said you work there fingers to the bone they need to grow more skin so they can get it done
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 18 2005, 08:47 PM~3653475
> *no more pics there boycotting your car they said you work there fingers to the bone they need to grow more skin so they can get it done
> *



Damn Curtis is a slave driver. :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2005, 06:57 PM~3653533
> *Damn Curtis is a slave driver.  :biggrin:
> *


yes it is true i diint want to use those words but yes


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway+Aug 18 2005, 08:47 PM~3653475-->
> 
> 
> 
> no more pics there boycotting your car they said you work there fingers to the bone they need to grow more skin so they can get it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2005, 08:57 PM~3653533
> *Damn Curtis is a slave driver.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-uceway_@Aug 18 2005, 09:01 PM~3653550
> *yes it is true i diint want to use those words but yes
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Your fucking halarious!


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 18 2005, 09:48 PM~3654538
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Your fucking halarious!
> *


i try


----------



## timdog57

Is your motor back together yet? If so where are the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 19 2005, 05:37 PM~3658368
> *Is your motor back together yet?  If so where are the pics?  :biggrin:
> *


No, the motor is still apart, he is going to start on it next week. I cant wait to see it together.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 19 2005, 06:29 PM~3658665
> *No, the motor is still apart, he is going to start on it next week. I cant wait to see it together.
> *



Me either the chrome will really set that Blue off.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

That's one sweet sumonofabitch LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

DAMN HOMIE UR RIDE IS COMING OUT REAL CLEAN THIS TIME LIKE IT ALOT NOT THAT LAST TIME IT WASNT CLEAN BUT THIS PUTS THE ICING ON THE CAKE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

I know you got new pics.... come on buddy... put the finished paint pics up!!!!


----------



## caranto

i got your gauge panel done!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 21 2005, 10:44 PM~3667213
> *I know you got new pics.... come on buddy... put the finished paint pics up!!!!
> *


I wish I had finished pics, soon.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 22 2005, 08:45 AM~3668446
> *i got your gauge panel done!!!
> *


 , I will be by there tonight then :thumbsup:

Unless I have to go tot Lexington :0


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 22 2005, 06:48 AM~3668450
> * , I will be by there tonight then :thumbsup:
> 
> Unless I have to go tot Lexington :0
> *


going to big sissy's to pull his susp............. didnt bring it with me !!!! damn!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 22 2005, 10:23 AM~3668640
> *going to big sissy's to pull his susp.............    didnt bring it with me !!!! damn!!!
> *


Its all good, Im probably going to Lexington anyway.


----------



## uce 80 coupe

Curt Im glad ur back the car is off the hook!  louisville looking strong


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Aug 22 2005, 09:09 AM~3668746
> *Curt Im glad ur back the car is off the hook!  louisville looking strong
> *


get to work mike!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

looks like somebody else is not


----------



## caranto

just post whore'n


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 22 2005, 11:50 AM~3668925
> *just post whore'n
> *


i know...gosh i'm thinking none of you guys get any work done, everyone is on here right in the middle of the day. get back to work kids!!


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Aug 22 2005, 01:31 PM~3670105
> *i know...gosh i'm thinking none of you guys get any work done, everyone is on here right in the middle of the day. get back to work kids!!
> *


yes mrs cheeks......


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Aug 22 2005, 12:31 PM~3670105
> *i know...gosh i'm thinking none of you guys get any work done, everyone is on here right in the middle of the day. get back to work kids!!
> *


I resemble that remark..... hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 22 2005, 06:42 PM~3671353
> *I resemble that remark..... hehehehe :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Aug 22 2005, 11:09 AM~3668746
> *Curt Im glad ur back the car is off the hook!  louisville looking strong
> *


Thanks Mike, glad to be back.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Finally got both kick panels dyed, the driver side had something on it, I tried using glue remover and then thinner, but that shit wouldnt come off, but the carpet will cover it all anyway.
[attachmentid=253514]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Now I have to glue these bitches on!
[attachmentid=253518]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Had to paint these to match the interior and speaker grill.
[attachmentid=253520]


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I have bigger plans than expected, I am now going to chrome all the rear suspension! Here is a rearend casing I picked up from Pitbull Brent, the wierd thing is some old USO member had this same one, they painted a USO plaque on it but whats even more strange is the plaque is upside down, :uh: 

[attachmentid=253522]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=253526]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

[attachmentid=253528]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Loaded and ready to be shipped off to the chrome plater!
[attachmentid=253529]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Glued the carpet to the kick panels
[attachmentid=253630]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Other side
[attachmentid=253635]


----------



## 187_Regal

that rear end.........THATS SO VIERD.....LOL I love gooooold.......


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got something NICE in today! Here are some pics!
[attachmentid=253653]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Power steering pump pully
[attachmentid=253654]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Power steering box chrome bracket set.
[attachmentid=253655]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chrome power steering pump
[attachmentid=253656]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=253657]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the brackets that were in the plastic bag! :0

[attachmentid=253678]


----------



## 187_Regal

were you in the chingy video.........I'm A BALLER....High Rolla.......


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2005, 11:15 AM~3676129
> *were you in the chingy video.........I'm A BALLER....High Rolla.......
> *


 :roflmao: No shit......


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2005, 02:15 PM~3676129
> *were you in the chingy video.........I'm A BALLER....High Rolla.......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

You are going to be bling blingin' :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cdznutz42069

i didnt know they made that many chrome parts. :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Aug 23 2005, 05:11 PM~3677227
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 23 2005, 06:33 AM~3674638
> *Loaded and ready to be shipped off to the chrome plater!
> [attachmentid=253529]
> *



Make sure it gets narrowed 1"  Baller.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

:0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2005, 02:15 PM~3676129
> *were you in the chingy video.........I'm A BALLER....High Rolla.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blast From The Past

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2005, 02:15 PM~3676129
> *were you in the chingy video.........I'm A BALLER....High Rolla.......
> *


Now if you want to talk baller...thats me.....B R A D


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2005, 06:03 PM~3677643
> *
> Make sure it gets narrowed 1"   Baller.
> *


whys that, Mr 2" dropped spindle man?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 23 2005, 07:19 PM~3678102
> *whys that, Mr 2" dropped spindle man?
> *


:0 , :around: :biggrin:


----------



## independent

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2005, 09:10 AM~3675523
> *that rear end.........THATS SO VIERD.....LOL I love gooooold.......
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I was going to keep this hush hush, but I cant, plus I already posted the rearend casing so here it is.

Bought me some extra tierods and rear suspension parts so I can have them plated and ready to put on before I bust it out!
[attachmentid=254486]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=254487]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my first rear chrome parts today! Backing plates and some nuts and bolts!
[attachmentid=254488]


----------



## caranto

bump for the bling! bling! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 02:57 PM~3683252
> *bump for the bling! bling! :biggrin:
> *


You know! More BLING BLING to come REAL SOON!!!! Im getting excited!


----------



## timdog57

I am getting excited to see the car all back together with all of the chrome and bad ass Air set up in the trunk.


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

i just had to steal dave's pic...

[attachmentid=254994]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Aug 24 2005, 03:05 PM~3683336
> *i just had to steal dave's pic...
> 
> [attachmentid=254994]
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

My stainless should be back today, if it comes back Im going to drop it off and I will be back with pics!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yep, the stainless is in!
[attachmentid=255645]


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 25 2005, 09:01 AM~3688971
> *Yep, the stainless is in!
> [attachmentid=255645]
> *


its like christmas for you...unwrap it and take pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

Cleaned the tierods up, needs new ends, have those on order they should be here today.

I took the rear trailing arms and banna bar to have the bushing pressed out so I can prep them for chrome. The panhard bar bushings were a breeze to press out with a shop press, so I can prep that while I wait for the other shit.
[attachmentid=255646]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 25 2005, 11:03 AM~3688973
> *its like christmas for you...unwrap it and take pics
> *


I know, I think I will right now while were not busy at work!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ok, here is the trim unpackaged. NICE!
[attachmentid=255659]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255660]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255661]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255662]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255663]


----------



## LUXURY

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255666]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255670]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=255673]


----------



## 187_Regal

damn curtis that shit looks brand new...... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 25 2005, 12:14 PM~3689236
> *damn curtis that shit looks brand new...... :thumbsup:
> *


I know, I gave him 2 pieces first, and that was all I was going to have done, when they came back they didnt match AT ALL, so I had to have all of it done.


----------



## timdog57

beautiful polishing work. :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

man that shit looks fuckin awsome... cant wait to see it on that fresh paint


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 25 2005, 12:14 PM~3689234
> *[attachmentid=255673]
> *


looking good


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn he did a good job!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 23 2005, 07:19 PM~3678102
> *whys that, Mr 2" dropped spindle man?
> *


  :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## PORK CHOP

IM GONNA PULL YOUR CAR OUT TOMMOROW AND TAKE SOME PICS


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Aug 26 2005, 12:07 AM~3694417
> *IM GONNA PULL YOUR CAR OUT TOMMOROW AND TAKE SOME PICS
> *


:biggrin: :0

I cant wait to see it in the sun, I got some pics last night, I will post them up in a couple hours.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had Caranto take all the bushings out so I can start to prep for plating.
[attachmentid=256837]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256838]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I droped off the rest of the trim last night, so here is what it looks like as of NOW, ALMOST done, now that the trim is there the glass guy can come out and put the glass back in and that should pretty much finish it up, they still have to spray the dash speaker grille and the steering wheel, so should be home maybee this weekend or next week! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=256839]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256842]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256843]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256845]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256847]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256848]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256849]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256850]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256851]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256852]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256854]


----------



## SixFourClownin

The pearls were really standing out last night, here are a few I took.
Back driver corner of the top.
[attachmentid=256855]


----------



## 187_Regal

damn curtis that shit looks goooooooood!!!!! i bet you cant wait to roll that!!! Keenan and Jesse throwin it down..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

twords the middle of the back.
[attachmentid=256856]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 26 2005, 06:14 AM~3695465
> *damn curtis that shit looks goooooooood!!!!! i bet you cant wait to roll that!!! Keenan and Jesse throwin it down..... :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah man, they really got down bro, I love it, they took there time you know, so it came out like :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

twords the front of the roof.
[attachmentid=256857]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=256858]


----------



## SixFourClownin

York compressor.
[attachmentid=256859]


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 26 2005, 05:19 AM~3695473
> *[attachmentid=256858]
> 
> *


wow, really nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 26 2005, 03:51 AM~3695524
> *:0 maybee later, if I do that, it will be a suprise! :biggrin:
> *


Make the 64 back bumper like the lincoln


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2005, 06:51 AM~3695528
> *Make the 64 back bumper like the lincoln
> *


I've been itchin' for the switch believe me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Why arent your sponsors pinstriped on the car?


----------



## badass 64

I really love your 64 Uce, damn the paint is TIGHT!
Should'nt you box up those rear trailing arms before the dipping?


----------



## caranto

all i can say is DAMN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 26 2005, 06:20 AM~3695556
> *I really love your 64 Uce, damn the paint is TIGHT!
> Should'nt you box up those rear trailing arms before the dipping?
> *



air ride homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2005, 07:16 AM~3695554
> *Why arent your sponsors pinstriped on the car?
> *


Nah, I dont want all that on the car itself, Im going to have them on my sign.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 08:06 AM~3695603
> *all i can say is DAMN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I cant wait to see what your going to do to the trunk! Like Whoa! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 26 2005, 07:20 AM~3695556
> *I really love your 64 Uce, damn the paint is TIGHT!
> Should'nt you box up those rear trailing arms before the dipping?
> *


Thanks! 
Exactly what Sean said, AirRide so its not needed.


----------



## caddychic

curtis that looks great!


----------



## timdog57

I can't say it enough..............beautiful


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Still can't figure out why you would set a box on top of the roof?? :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Yeah man, they really got down bro, I love it, they took there time you know, so it came out like shocked.gif*


Havent they only had it like a month or two??? I love how so many painters keep shit for 2 years+ (Cheek's guy for instance) But Keenan and Jesse can get all that done in that short amount of time. Note to all other painters, quite being bitches and promising work in a month, taking for-fucking-ever. I mean they took this car as apart as you can minus the frame. And it was body worked, candied, flaked, pinstriped, firewall smoothed, suspension off, etc, etc. Step your game up painters.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 26 2005, 11:17 AM~3696072
> *Havent they only had it like a month or two??? I love how so many painters keep shit for 2 years+ (Cheek's guy for instance)  But Keenan and Jesse can get all that done in that short amount of time.  Note to all other painters, quite being bitches and promising work in a month, taking for-fucking-ever.  I mean they took this car as apart as you can minus the frame.  And it was body worked, candied, flaked, pinstriped, firewall smoothed, suspension off, etc, etc.  Step your game up painters.
> *


Yep, It got there June 19th


----------



## JBhydros

gotta put my my .02 in ...........looks awesome Curtis :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Aug 26 2005, 11:38 AM~3696124
> *gotta put my my .02 in ...........looks awesome Curtis  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL, thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 26 2005, 09:17 AM~3696072
> *Havent they only had it like a month or two??? I love how so many painters keep shit for 2 years+ (Cheek's guy for instance)  But Keenan and Jesse can get all that done in that short amount of time.  Note to all other painters, quite being bitches and promising work in a month, taking for-fucking-ever.  I mean they took this car as apart as you can minus the frame.  And it was body worked, candied, flaked, pinstriped, firewall smoothed, suspension off, etc, etc.  Step your game up painters.
> *


i bet if i paid them 20,000 for a paint job like curtis did they would get it done fast too.....j/k hats off to all the guys in lexington for 1 bad ass job :thumbsup: my works cut out for me on his trunk......i got some ideas!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 01:12 PM~3696667
> *i bet if i paid them 20,000 for a paint job like curtis did they would get it done fast too.....j/k  hats off to all the guys in lexington for 1 bad ass job :thumbsup: my works cut out for me on his trunk......i got some ideas!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: Let the ideas flow!


----------



## caranto

i think im gonna do 1/2" s/s hardline,then wrap them with neon blue wire loom!!!!!!! i think that will look sweet! or maybe put robbie's orange wheels back on and we will do orange loom to excentuate (spell check) the wheels!!!!!!!! :biggrin: i think i'm getting a stiffie! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:twak:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 26 2005, 12:38 PM~3697302
> *:twak:    :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:  :uh:    :ugh:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :around:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


what???? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 02:11 PM~3697140
> *i think im gonna do 1/2" s/s hardline,then wrap them with neon blue wire loom!!!!!!! i think that will look sweet!  or maybe put robbie's orange wheels back on and we will do orange loom to excentuate (spell check) the wheels!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  i think i'm getting a stiffie! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 01:11 PM~3697140
> *i think im gonna do 1/2" s/s hardline,then wrap them with neon blue wire loom!!!!!!! i think that will look sweet!  or maybe put robbie's orange wheels back on and we will do orange loom to excentuate (spell check) the wheels!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  i think i'm getting a stiffie! :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD WIRE LOOM IS MAKING A COMEBACK :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 26 2005, 03:48 PM~3697782
> *I HEARD WIRE LOOM IS MAKING A COMEBACK :biggrin:
> *


Yeah ask Toby, he had Chrome Wire Loom Suspension! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 02:11 PM~3697140
> *  or maybe put robbie's orange wheels back on and we will do orange loom to excentuate (spell check) the wheels!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  i think i'm getting a stiffie! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you'd have to move to Denver then Curt


----------



## caranto

o.k i have another idea the wire loom is gonna work out curtis trust me,everyone on here agrees,on the floor and fake-out panels......i got 2 words for ya.................FUZZY CARPET.... fuck yeah!!!! you know the gray shit.... whatcha think????? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 04:38 PM~3698202
> *o.k i have another idea  the wire loom is gonna work out curtis trust me,everyone on here agrees,on the floor and fake-out panels......i got 2 words for ya.................FUZZY CARPET.... fuck yeah!!!!  you know the gray shit.... whatcha think????? :biggrin:
> *


I dont think so! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 26 2005, 01:48 PM~3697782
> *I HEARD WIRE LOOM IS MAKING A COMEBACK :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT IN LINE WITH CRUCHED VELOUR


----------



## TwOtYme

Looks sick uce! :thumbsup: lets see some better pics!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 26 2005, 05:42 PM~3698657
> *Looks sick uce! :thumbsup: lets see some better pics!
> *


I wish I had pics of it outside *cough* porky *cough* :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 26 2005, 06:56 PM~3699127
> *I wish I had pics of it outside *cough* porky *cough* :biggrin:
> *


looking good curtis


----------



## impala_631

looking good, i love the pin stirpes


----------



## Blast From The Past

Looks awesome guys................

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Puttin in work on my tierod ends.
[attachmentid=258439]


The guy thats plating my rearend is working on that right now, he said 2 to 3 weeks and I should have it back, I also dropped off all my other suspension shit to Fayette yesterday so thats getting done as well!


----------



## badass 64




----------



## fabian

looks very nice !!!


----------



## PORK CHOP

you need some pics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Thread got sucky real quick....lol. pics goddamnit!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2005, 11:56 PM~3716953
> *Thread got sucky real quick....lol. pics goddamnit!
> *


I will have your pics tonight DAMNIT! on the way back home! :0 :0 :0

Thats right, going to get it tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 30 2005, 05:33 PM~3721201
> *I will have your pics tonight DAMNIT! on the way back home! :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thats right, going to get it tonight! :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

The car is smokin brother!


----------



## Indy64

Well, its now night....where are the damn pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Aug 30 2005, 09:23 PM~3722592
> *Well, its now night....where are the damn pics!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Ditto. :biggrin:


----------



## uso4lifeky

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 30 2005, 10:27 PM~3721604
> *The car is smokin brother!
> *



Whats up josh..i dont think the ville is ready for the "test".


----------



## Blast From The Past

Pics Pics Pics.....................

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sorry, I was knocked out last night, here they are!

here are the final pics at the body shop
[attachmentid=261672]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I dont know if I was excited or what, but most of these pics are blurry! :dunno:

[attachmentid=261673]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man, I cant wait to see what Caranto is going to do with the trunk! :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=261675]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Still trying to get a good pic of the top.
[attachmentid=261677]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=261678]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261679]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261681]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261683]


----------



## SixFourClownin

This is the LAST pic at the body shop.......
[attachmentid=261684]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261686]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261687]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261688]


----------



## SixFourClownin

FINALLY! At Motor Mikes!
[attachmentid=261689]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261690]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261691]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261692]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=261693]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Last pic for now, more when the engine starts to go back together! 
[attachmentid=261694]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

We had an unbelieveable trailoring experience!

Got it on the trailor fine, got it to Louisville fine, dropped Cheeks off at his work and was on the way to Motor Mikes. There is NO motor and NO brakes either, so on the way from Cheeks' work to Mikes the AirRide (go ahead and start bashing Sean) seaps down, so we couldnt open the door on the trailor, had to jack it up so I could get in, started to push it off and it got hung, so then Sean jacked the trailor up some and she came right off, but then we had to push this bitch from the street into the driveway and in the back yard to the garage, laid out ALMOST! the last pics are what it looked like when we got it in the garage.

Man I cant wait to get the Air compressor back on! :uh:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Damn that looks good..................


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Aug 31 2005, 06:21 AM~3725202
> *Damn that looks good..................
> 
> 
> *


I 2nd that, can't wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

let's do it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic

aaaaaawwwwww! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took this pic this morning, maching up my console. I like it!!!!!
[attachmentid=262029]


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

i hope this is a reflection in this window that i circled in green. Does anyone agree that it looks like a face? Like I said I hope its just a reflection and not a ghost. It reminded me of that face in the blanket of that one pic of sean's car. It's starting to spook me!

[attachmentid=262073]


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Aug 31 2005, 12:41 PM~3727400
> *i hope this is a reflection in this window that i circled in green. Does anyone agree that it looks like a face? Like I said I hope its just a reflection and not a ghost. It reminded me of that face in the blanket of that one pic of sean's car. It's starting to spook me!
> 
> [attachmentid=262073]
> *




no it's a face WOOOO!!!


----------



## timdog57

It's Cheeks face. See where he is sitting here. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

dusty duvall's twin is my guess!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

car look sick.


----------



## ~~RED~~

The car is looking better all the time brother !  

Nothing much Tony ! I dont know about all that! Ill have some pix up on here soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

thanks for the hook up on the stuff i needed curtis!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 31 2005, 06:56 AM~3725181
> *We had an unbelieveable trailoring experience!
> 
> Got it on the trailor fine, got it to Louisville fine, dropped Cheeks off at his work and was on the way to Motor Mikes. There is NO motor and NO brakes either, so on the way from Cheeks' work to Mikes the AirRide (go ahead and start bashing Sean) seaps down, so we couldnt open the door on the trailor, had to jack it up so I could get in, started to push it off and it got hung, so then Sean jacked the trailor up some and she came right off, but then we had to push this bitch from the street into the driveway and in the back yard to the garage, laid out ALMOST! the last pics are what it looked like when we got it in the garage.
> 
> Man I cant wait to get the Air compressor back on! :uh:
> *


dam curtis you should have used the air at my work to raise it up again.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Curtis I offically hate you..... :biggrin: 


man the car is incredible... Hold out for centerfold/cover in LRM!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

NICE.


----------



## caddychic

Look, I think there is a face in the picture!


----------



## caddychic

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Aug 31 2005, 10:27 PM~3730153
> *Look, I think there is a face in the picture!
> *


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Aug 31 2005, 10:28 PM~3730164
> *
> *


WTF :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic

u know that wasn't me i don't do pictures


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Aug 31 2005, 10:34 PM~3730218
> *u know that wasn't me i don't do pictures
> *


DAVE :nono:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone for the compliments, I will have more pics soon, Im starting to get the stereo components mounted this weekend and lay the carpet so I can hide all the wires.


----------



## Indy64

Looks good Curtis. I bet you haded pulling that fresh paint out into the rain :thumbsdown:

Get any good sunny outside shots yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 1 2005, 06:12 PM~3734970
> *Looks good Curtis.  I bet you haded pulling that fresh paint out into the rain :thumbsdown:
> 
> Get any good sunny outside shots yet?
> *


I know man, I hated that, but the way I see it, its going to get wet when I wash it, nothing a little soap and water cant fix. :biggrin: Like I have been telling everyone, Im going to drive it, if I get caught in the rain, ohwell, that what they are for, what fun is lowriding when you dont drive 'em??? know what I mean.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 1 2005, 04:03 PM~3735400
> *I know man, I hated that, but the way I see it, its going to get wet when I wash it, nothing a little soap and water cant fix. :biggrin: Like I have been telling everyone, Im going to drive it, if I get caught in the rain, ohwell, that what they are for, what fun is lowriding when you dont drive 'em??? know what I mean.
> *


Answer your PM's mayne! 
:around:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 1 2005, 04:03 PM~3735400
> *I know man, I hated that, but the way I see it, its going to get wet when I wash it, nothing a little soap and water cant fix. :biggrin: Like I have been telling everyone, Im going to drive it, if I get caught in the rain, ohwell, that what they are for, what fun is lowriding when you dont drive 'em??? know what I mean.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 1 2005, 04:03 PM~3735400
> *I know man, I hated that, but the way I see it, its going to get wet when I wash it, nothing a little soap and water cant fix. :biggrin: Like I have been telling everyone, Im going to drive it, if I get caught in the rain, ohwell, that what they are for, what fun is lowriding when you dont drive 'em??? know what I mean.
> *


Well said...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 1 2005, 06:03 PM~3735400
> *I know man, I hated that, but the way I see it, its going to get wet when I wash it, nothing a little soap and water cant fix. :biggrin: Like I have been telling everyone, Im going to drive it, if I get caught in the rain, ohwell, that what they are for, what fun is lowriding when you dont drive 'em??? know what I mean.
> *


Thats what all that shiney clear stuff on there is for 

Looks good man. You've definatly made it "yours" now. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had a "small" problem with the mirror adhesive, Im going to have to have the underside of the hood resprayed before I put it back on.
Not a big deal, just bothers me........
Here are some pics I took today when I went over to work on it a bit.
[attachmentid=264370]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264372]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Put the freshly covered dash pad back on! :0 I love it!!!!

[attachmentid=264373]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I cant wait to see this hole filled!
[attachmentid=264374]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264375]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264376]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264377]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I figured while my interior was out, I better mount my UCE plaque before I put the backseat in, I had to take the plaque back out though, cant have it in while under construction, good thing is comes off the bracket. 
[attachmentid=264378]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264379]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264380]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264381]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264382]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264384]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Notice I had the speaker grille sprayed white, I hate when they dont match the dash pad.
[attachmentid=264385]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Random shots.
[attachmentid=264386]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264387]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264388]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264389]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264390]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264391]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264392]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264393]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264394]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264395]


----------



## PORK CHOP

push it out side sissy


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264396]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Sep 3 2005, 04:14 PM~3745738
> *push it out side sissy
> *


Can't, the air compressor is broke over there, and there is a suburban in front of the garage door. :uh: Sucks!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=264398]


----------



## OGJordan

> *push it out side sissy*


 :roflmao:


----------



## PORK CHOP

heres mine outside :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=264404]
[attachmentid=264405]
[attachmentid=264406]
[attachmentid=264407]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Sep 3 2005, 04:46 PM~3745820
> *heres mine outside :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=264404]
> [attachmentid=264405]
> [attachmentid=264406]
> [attachmentid=264407]
> *


Mine will be outside SOON! :cheesy:


----------



## skandalouz

mine won't


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i never seen a 2 tone top like that b4 thats nice


----------



## BigLinc

all that money and a plain deka battery? get a blue top optima


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 3 2005, 09:32 PM~3746988
> *all that money and a plain deka battery? get a blue top optima
> *


I got one, I dont know what page I posted it on, but its in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 3 2005, 08:44 PM~3747032
> *I got one, I dont know what page I posted it on, but its in the garage. :biggrin:
> *


u get the billet battery box for it???


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 3 2005, 10:18 PM~3747207
> *u get the billet battery box for it???
> *


Nah, where can I get that, Billet Specialties?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 3 2005, 09:20 PM~3747213
> *Nah, where can I get that, Billet Specialties?
> *


check ebay, thats where i got mine, it was like $80 real nice


----------



## BigLinc

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/75-35-Chevy...1QQcmdZViewItem

bowtie battery box?


----------



## BigLinc

polished

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Optima-Alum...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SixFourClownin

DAMN! Check this one out, Im going to get this one for sure! Same guy, I just went to his eBaY Store.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0









eBaY Store!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 3 2005, 09:26 PM~3747245
> *DAMN! Check this one out, Im going to get this one for sure! Same guy, I just went to his eBaY Store.
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBaY Store!
> *


there u go, arent u glad i said something now :biggrin: 

have that polished up like chrome and it`ll be perfect


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 3 2005, 10:27 PM~3747251
> *there u go, arent u glad i said something now  :biggrin:
> 
> have that polished up like chrome and it`ll be perfect
> *


Hell yeah, you know I seen the same thing on Ice Cold '63 in Idividuals at Southern Showdown, and I completely forgot about it, yeah Im glad you said something, I was just going to chrome the OE tiedown. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 3 2005, 09:29 PM~3747264
> *Hell yeah, you know I seen the same thing on Ice Cold '63 in Idividuals at Southern Showdown, and I completely forgot about it, yeah Im glad you said something, I was just going to chrome the OE tiedown. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :twak: 

that will look 100x`s better on the optima


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 3 2005, 10:33 PM~3747288
> *:nono:  :twak:
> 
> that will look 100x`s better on the optima
> *


I have to agree with you, thanks for mentioning it :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc




----------



## OURLIFE

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurtis..... shits lookin nice bro..... give me a call when you can bro 574-340-5291.... need to ask you a couple questions........... thanks homie


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Sep 3 2005, 10:37 PM~3747697
> *cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurtis.....  shits lookin nice bro..... give me a call when you can bro 574-340-5291.... need to ask you a couple questions........... thanks homie
> *


i hate when u whine :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 3 2005, 03:48 PM~3745645
> *Put the freshly covered dash pad back on! :0 I love it!!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=264373]
> *


Ewwwwwww. WTF are you thinking? You painted the dash for a reason! :uh:


----------



## Blast From The Past

I don't see anything wrong with the underside of the hood.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2005, 06:51 AM~3748980
> *Ewwwwwww. WTF are you thinking? You painted the dash for a reason! :uh:
> *


Yeah and I covered my dash pad for a reason too. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Sep 4 2005, 08:15 AM~3749044
> *I don't see anything wrong with the underside of the hood.....
> 
> 
> *


The adhesive is a light color and you can see it plain as day against the paint.


----------



## lone star

damn the paint is on hit. car looks badass. i like the painted dash though.


----------



## OGJordan

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2005, 09:17 AM~3749102
> *damn the paint is on hit. car looks badass. i like the painted dash though.
> *


Thanks bro, I dont know what it is about a dash pad, but I love 'em :cheesy:


----------



## granpa

looks good curtis


----------



## west coast ridaz

dash pad looks good where does that impala battery tray mount to the aluminin one


----------



## Blast From The Past

The dash pad set's it off.....I vote to KEEP THE PAD......

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 4 2005, 09:21 AM~3749115
> *Thanks bro, I dont know what it is about a dash pad, but I love 'em :cheesy:
> *


NO NEED FOR A STEREO IN THE RIDE CURTIS THAT DASH IS LOOOOOOOUUUUUD!!!!CRANK IT UP DUDE! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2005, 07:19 AM~3749284
> *NO NEED FOR A STEREO IN THE RIDE CURTIS THAT DASH IS LOOOOOOOUUUUUD!!!!CRANK IT UP DUDE! :biggrin:
> *


what do you know about 64s :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2005, 10:21 AM~3749292
> *what do you know about 64s  :uh:
> *


:biggrin: :uh: Dont mind me...I love the beauty of the Steel.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2005, 07:25 AM~3749307
> *:biggrin:  :uh: Dont mind me...I love the beauty of the Steel.
> *




BLUE STEEL.............


----------



## PantyDropper

brad go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Mounted my Clarion 6x9's under my rear deck.
[attachmentid=266256]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got the glovebox door back on, it dont close real tight, anyone have a suggestion to make it close tighter?
[attachmentid=266257]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Laid the hood off to the side.
[attachmentid=266258]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks Chad for helping a brother out.
[attachmentid=266259]


----------



## PantyDropper

when the motor going in


----------



## LincolnJames

wait till u get it outside and u cany see out the front windshield because of the white glare :0 :biggrin: keep a blue towel in the car so when u drive it u can cover the pad and see where u are going :biggrin: ohh nevermind im sure u will never drive it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Sep 5 2005, 07:13 PM~3757364
> *wait till u get it outside and u cany see out the front windshield because of the white  glare :0  :biggrin: keep a blue towel in the car so when u drive it u can cover the pad and see where u are going :biggrin: ohh nevermind im sure u will never drive it :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL that does suck, ive had a white dash before


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 5 2005, 04:28 PM~3756286
> *when the motor going in
> *


Hopefully he starts on it today.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Sep 5 2005, 08:13 PM~3757364
> *wait till u get it outside and u cany see out the front windshield because of the white  glare :0  :biggrin: keep a blue towel in the car so when u drive it u can cover the pad and see where u are going :biggrin: ohh nevermind im sure u will never drive it :0  :biggrin:
> *


Oh Im going to drive it, every chance I get, I promise you that.
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 4 2005, 03:57 PM~3750637
> *BLUE STEEL.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 5 2005, 07:54 AM~3754539
> *Got the glovebox door back on, it dont close real tight, anyone have a suggestion to make it close tighter?
> [attachmentid=266257]
> *


Do you have rubber stoppers on the box frame?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2005, 09:56 AM~3761062
> *Do you have rubber stoppers on the box frame?
> *


Ahhh, I bet that the problem.......... I didnt even think of that. :uh:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 6 2005, 06:59 AM~3761071
> *Ahhh, I bet that the problem.......... I didnt even think of that. :uh:
> *



also loosen the screw on the hinge and pull the door out and tighten them. you can always bend the catch on the dash ina little bit too.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 6 2005, 10:45 AM~3761208
> *also loosen the screw on the hinge and pull the door out and tighten them.  you can always bend the catch on the dash ina little bit too.
> *


 I will try that tonight!


----------



## Big Shizzle

what's up with your website.....your fuckin up my routine :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 6 2005, 11:20 AM~3761325
> *what's up with your website.....your fuckin up my routine :biggrin:
> *


Man, my site is FUCKED right now, I have to do some uploading and clean up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 6 2005, 09:59 AM~3761071
> *Ahhh, I bet that the problem.......... I didnt even think of that. :uh:
> *


Yea, I am not sure about the 64's but I know my 61 glove box was missing the rubber bullet shaped stoppers on the dash part and there was noticable slop all the time, I finally bought them and plugged them in the factory holes and problem was solved. Closed perfectly and snug. but definitely go over what Corky said.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2005, 12:35 PM~3761609
> *Yea, I am not sure about the 64's but I know my 61 glove box was missing the rubber bullet shaped stoppers on the dash part and there was noticable slop all the time, I finally bought them and plugged them in the factory holes and problem was solved. Closed perfectly and snug. but definitely go over what Corky said.
> *


I guess Im going to order the rubber stops.
Oh and the battery tiedown is on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

:0


> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 7 2005, 06:22 AM~3767457
> *I guess Im going to order the rubber stops.
> Oh and the battery tiedown is on the way! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 7 2005, 06:22 AM~3767457
> *I guess Im going to order the rubber stops.
> Oh and the battery tiedown is on the way! :biggrin:
> *


Cool! is the Dashpad off yet? 





































LOLOLOLOL!!!!Just Kidding Curtis! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2005, 10:54 PM~3773637
> *Cool! is the Dashpad off yet?
> LOLOLOLOL!!!!Just Kidding Curtis! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2005, 11:54 PM~3773637
> *Cool! is the Dashpad off yet?
> LOLOLOLOL!!!!Just Kidding Curtis! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

*IT IS OFFICIAL!!!!! 

I AM JUICING THE IMPALA!!!!!!

2 PUMP, 6 BATTERYS!!!!!*


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well Mike Charlet is starting on building the motor, here is what he took yesterday to get started.

[attachmentid=270031]


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 09:41 AM~3774984
> *IT IS OFFICIAL!!!!!
> 
> I AM JUICING THE IMPALA!!!!!!
> 
> 2 PUMP, 6 BATTERYS!!!!!
> *



:ugh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I had the Permastar intake, but I seen a Endurashine at a car show, and I like it better so, I got one. Here they are right next to each other, Eric the guy I work with says he likes the Permastar better! WTF!

[attachmentid=270035]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=270036]


----------



## Mastodon

which is which


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got a chrome banana bar bracket.

[attachmentid=270037]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 10:10 AM~3775064
> *which is which
> *


Permastar = Dark
Endurashine = Brighter!

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 06:41 AM~3774984
> *IT IS OFFICIAL!!!!!
> 
> I AM JUICING THE IMPALA!!!!!!
> 
> 2 PUMP, 6 BATTERYS!!!!!
> *


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!...... Its about damn time!!!! :biggrin: ..... you know I am playing


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 07:41 AM~3774984
> *IT IS OFFICIAL!!!!!
> 
> I AM JUICING THE IMPALA!!!!!!
> 
> 2 PUMP, 6 BATTERYS!!!!!
> *


thats what cool cars has on special...... you gonna take it there???? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 8 2005, 10:40 AM~3775138
> *thats what cool cars has on special......  you gonna take it there???? :biggrin:
> *



I bet it will look spectacular. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Now I gotta have these extended and reinforced and then plated!

[attachmentid=270039]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 8 2005, 10:40 AM~3775138
> *thats what cool cars has on special......  you gonna take it there???? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah right! :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well my dumbass sent out stock trailing arms to be plated, I was going to use them with the bags, but now Im juicing it I have to have these done up. :uh:

[attachmentid=270048]


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 07:17 AM~3775083
> *Permastar = Dark
> Endurashine = Brighter!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i like the permastar :happysad:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 11:18 AM~3775252
> *i like the permastar :happysad:
> *


:angry: I want it look more chrome, and the endurashine (IMO) looks better.


----------



## Big Shizzle

endurashine curt :wave:

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

your juicing it now? :0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 10:18 AM~3775252
> *i like the permastar :happysad:
> *


i agree, for some reason, take a pic in the sun, thats the true test


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 8 2005, 11:49 AM~3775379
> *your juicing it now?  :0
> *


Yep, making it ALL THE AROUND my shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 08:27 AM~3775280
> *:angry: I want it look more chrome, and the endurashine (IMO) looks better.
> *


i like the sorta black chrome look of the permastar


----------



## Indy64

Its really hard to tell from that pic, I"m sure seeing it in person is a lot different.

So what was the deciding factor of switching over to juice?


----------



## west coast ridaz

endurashine all the way


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 07:18 AM~3775252
> *i like the permastar :happysad:
> *



It has bigger runners and looks like it would perform better.
Whats the carb, or even the hat and valve cover chrome look like, will one go better with the other chrome...

A second the idea for a picture in the sun.

Regardless, one very cherry looking six-four...


----------



## caranto

hey curtis, now can i say boing,boing,boing.......... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 8 2005, 12:48 PM~3775694
> *hey curtis, now can i say boing,boing,boing.......... :biggrin:
> *



Instead of pssst,pssst,pssst. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 8 2005, 12:48 PM~3775694
> *hey curtis, now can i say boing,boing,boing.......... :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 08:41 AM~3774984
> *IT IS OFFICIAL!!!!!
> 
> I AM JUICING THE IMPALA!!!!!!
> 
> 2 PUMP, 6 BATTERYS!!!!!
> *



:0 


What kind of frame work are you having done?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 8 2005, 01:18 PM~3775865
> *:0
> What kind of frame work are you having done?
> *


Im not gonna swang or bang just something OG 2 pumps 6 batterys, clean ass setup.


----------



## timdog57

Glad you are taking it to that next level. :biggrin: But Caranto likes 8 batts or 4 batts not 6. lol :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 10:21 AM~3775884
> *Im not gonna swang or bang just something OG 2 pumps 6 batterys, clean ass setup.
> *




i thought it was a joke......im excited enough to touch my self right now!! :0 :cheesy: 






congrats


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Need to get those trailing arms setup for powerballs to bro....unless you're gonna roll coil under?


----------



## Indy64

May I suggest something......one word......

PESCO


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 8 2005, 01:53 PM~3776060
> *May I suggest something......one word......
> 
> PESCO
> *



That would be REALLY nice. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 8 2005, 01:53 PM~3776060
> *May I suggest something......one word......
> 
> PESCO
> *


WTF is PESCO?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 02:30 PM~3776257
> *WTF is PESCO?
> *



Old school Aircraft parts.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 11:30 AM~3776257
> *WTF is PESCO?
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2005, 03:00 PM~3776412
> *Old school Aircraft parts.
> *


I dont know about that, I am looking into ADEX's though. I had a NICE dump that my brother has at the moment! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 03:10 PM~3776465
> *I dont know about that, I am looking into ADEX's though. I had a NICE dump that my brother has at the moment! :angry: :biggrin:
> *



Yeah you fucked up giving that away. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2005, 04:16 PM~3776812
> *Yeah you fucked up giving that away.  :biggrin:
> *


 I know, oh well............. He could use it more than I could.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 04:18 PM~3776832
> * I know, oh well............. He could use it more than I could.
> *



Not now. :biggrin: Thats ok I am sure you will find what you want.


----------



## caranto

f that hydro aire... it leaks......adex all the way!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 8 2005, 04:31 PM~3776937
> *f that hydro aire... it leaks......adex all the way!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Getting one(ADEX) tomorrow....................hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2005, 04:32 PM~3776945
> *:0
> 
> Getting one(ADEX) tomorrow....................hopefully.  :biggrin:
> *


Just ordered mine from Brent at Pit Bull! :cheesy: !


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 03:55 PM~3777174
> *Just ordered mine from Brent at Pit Bull! :cheesy: !
> *


aircraft pumps would be the shit, hit up notorious67


----------



## skandalouz

I PM'd you, It can benefit the both of Us! :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 01:30 PM~3776257
> *WTF is PESCO?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183158


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 11:30 AM~3776257
> *WTF is PESCO?
> *


Curtis your lowriding privildges are revoked until futher notice......hehehehe.... :biggrin: 






























Glad to see you are pumpin it...... I am sure that CCE setup will be hott.... :0


----------



## PORK CHOP

real g's roll pesco


----------



## SixFourClownin

Trying to decide on what company to use, CCE is out of the question, what does everyone think?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 11:42 PM~3780103
> *Trying to decide on what company to use, CCE is out of the question, what does everyone think?
> *


AIR :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 9 2005, 12:22 AM~3780357
> *AIR :biggrin:
> *


Fuck air, never again! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 05:42 AM~3780103
> *Trying to decide on what company to use, CCE is out of the question, what does everyone think?
> *


showtime !
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You have to get the powerdercoated Prohopper stuff. :cheesy:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 10:42 PM~3780103
> *Trying to decide on what company to use, CCE is out of the question, what does everyone think?
> *



Read the last line of your signature!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 9 2005, 01:21 AM~3780615
> *Read the last line of your signature!!!!!
> *


I know, Im leaning that way, I think.


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]
[attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028][attachmentid=271028]


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 08:42 PM~3780103
> *Trying to decide on what company to use, CCE is out of the question, what does everyone think?
> *


make it look real nice :0


----------



## timdog57

The only way to go.  picking some parts up myself today. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 9 2005, 08:26 AM~3781666
> *make it look real nice :0
> *


It should be real nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 12:31 AM~3780412
> *Fuck air, never again! :biggrin:
> *


Your a Hardcore Gangsta now.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2005, 12:00 PM~3782330
> *Your a Hardcore Gangsta now.
> *


You know Im fucking with the Air Ride community! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 8 2005, 11:31 PM~3780412
> *Fuck air, never again! :biggrin:
> *


how can u say that after defending it for so long? :0 


















:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 9 2005, 01:09 PM~3782776
> *how can u say that after defending it for so long?  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Its easy, get juice again!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Mike Charlet got my brake booster and master cylinder back on today, I do need a chrome valve now though!

[attachmentid=271269]


----------



## juandik

DAMN HOMIE THIS CAR IS GOING OFF THE DEEP END :thumbsup: 
BY THE TIME INDY ROLLS AROUNDYOU WILL HAVE EVERY NUT AND BOLT CHROMED OUT ON THE THING. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

let's start the" i hate curtis" topic!!!!!!!!!! j/k lookin good ....but will look better!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=271306]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=271307]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=271308]


----------



## timdog57

Where's the stainless brake line? No half steppin.  :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

if there is any threads showing on the mounting bolts you should try and get some stainlesss steel acorn nut gfor them,look a tid more finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 04:08 PM~3783778
> *Where's the stainless brake line?  No half steppin.    :biggrin:
> *


I know man, I need to get a chrome valve and stainless lines, were working on that right now :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 9 2005, 04:22 PM~3783884
> *if there is any threads showing on the mounting bolts you should try and get some stainlesss steel acorn nut gfor them,look a tid more finished. :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah! :thumbsup: good idea!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 04:29 PM~3783937
> *I know man, I need to get a chrome valve and stainless lines, were working on that right now :biggrin:
> *


Just staying on you. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 12:31 AM~3780412
> *Fuck air, never again! :biggrin:
> *


air :barf:


----------



## SixFourClownin

The new timing chain cover.
[attachmentid=271511]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my UCE wheels chips the other day! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=271512]


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 09:11 PM~3785235
> *Got my UCE wheels chips the other day! :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=271512]
> *


hey how much those run you bro?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 9 2005, 10:48 PM~3785681
> *hey how much those run you bro?
> *


They were 56.?? (I think) no more than 60.00
Lincoln James knows for sure.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 11:25 PM~3785876
> *They were 56.?? (I think) no more than 60.00
> Lincoln James knows for sure.
> *


cool man hey now i am really gonna dig your 6four . glad you are going with juice man gives it that classic lowrider look.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 10 2005, 12:00 AM~3786085
> *cool man hey now i am really gonna dig your 6four . glad you are going with juice man gives it that classic lowrider look.
> *


 thanks homie, I think I was in denial, I couldnt go without juice.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 10 2005, 12:10 AM~3786148
> * thanks homie, I think I was in denial, I couldnt go without juice.
> *


yeah, much like milk juice does a body good lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 10 2005, 12:14 AM~3786175
> *yeah, much like milk juice does a body good lol.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 03:29 PM~3783937
> *I know man, I need to get a chrome valve and stainless lines, were working on that right now :biggrin:
> *


just polish that preportioning valve, they look good like that


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 9 2005, 10:48 PM~3785681
> *hey how much those run you bro?
> *


i like those :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 10 2005, 12:43 AM~3786384
> *i like those :biggrin:
> *


You need some, well when you come back that is..........


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 10 2005, 12:41 AM~3786372
> *just polish that preportioning valve, they look good like that
> *


Im going to look into getting a chrome one, if I cant then I will try to polish it like you suggested. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 10 2005, 12:45 AM~3786397
> *You need some, well when you come back that is..........
> *


maybe ill put them over the DAYTON spinner :rofl:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 10 2005, 12:53 AM~3786435
> *maybe ill put them over the DAYTON spinner :rofl:
> *


Oh yeah, nevermind! I forgot I sold you REAL D's 


PantyDropper = Baller


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 10 2005, 12:54 AM~3786449
> *Oh yeah, nevermind! I forgot I sold you REAL D's
> PantyDropper = Baller
> *


i try  but im not u


----------



## SixFourClownin

Picked these up from PITBULL tonight, Caranto will weld these on so I can have the trailing arms chromed.

[attachmentid=272580]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just pulled this out of a box in the closet, :0 :0 :0

My old hopping switch from the Lincoln!

[attachmentid=272585]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 12:43 AM~3790870
> *Just pulled this out of a box in the closet, :0 :0 :0
> 
> My old hopping switch from the Lincoln!
> 
> [attachmentid=272585]
> *


u might need that


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 11 2005, 12:44 AM~3790878
> *u might need that
> *


Nah, not for this one.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 12:51 AM~3790906
> *Nah, not for this one.
> *


all come on u no u want to hop it lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Today is the 1 year anniversary of me owning my Impala! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=272770]

[attachmentid=272771]


----------



## timdog57

It only looks a little different.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I cant wait to roll it outside and compare those pics! :0 :0 :0

Oh yeah, motor guy is starting on the motor full time tomorrow!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 12:38 AM~3790838
> *Picked these up from PITBULL tonight, Caranto will weld these on so I can have the trailing arms chromed.
> 
> [attachmentid=272580]
> *


is he going to reinforce he lowers as well before they get plated? even just a piece of 2" X 1/4" flat stock across the bottom makes a huge difference.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 10:01 AM~3792016
> *It only looks a little different.
> *


It's shiney  

Im gonna rub my balls on it when I see it next time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

yeah, Caranto is going to box them in and wrap up each end instead of just one plate on the bottom.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 10:36 AM~3792126
> *is he going to reinforce he lowers as well before they get plated?  even just a piece of 2" X 1/4" flat stock across the bottom makes a huge difference.
> *



Hey............go work on your 60 we are talking about a legend here. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 10:38 AM~3792131
> *It's shiney
> 
> Im gonna rub my balls on it when I see it next time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just tell me where you did it at, I plan on seeing if the quater taste like a razberry jolly rancher. LOL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 10:40 AM~3792136
> *Just tell me where you did it at, I plan on seeing if the quater taste like a razberry jolly rancher. LOL
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## timdog57

Hey Curtis get some Pitbull trailering arms. :0 Like Caranto's minus the red. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 10:43 AM~3792144
> *Hey Curtis get some Pitbull trailering arms.  :0  Like Caranto's minus the red.  :biggrin:
> *


wtf are trailering arms?


florence y'all


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 10:43 AM~3792144
> *Hey Curtis get some Pitbull trailering arms.  :0  Like Caranto's minus the red.  :biggrin:
> *


I dont want holy trailing arms! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 10:45 AM~3792154
> *wtf are trailering arms?
> florence y'all
> *


You should put that in your signature! LOL


----------



## skandalouz

Hurry up and get your damn shit plated and whatever your doing. Your holding up my stock piling of Bling! :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 10:45 AM~3792154
> *wtf are trailering arms?
> florence y'all
> *



Excuse my for my Kentucky Wayz. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 10:38 AM~3792131
> *It's shiney
> 
> Im gonna rub my balls on it when I see it next time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 08:48 AM~3792163
> *Excuse my for my Kentucky Wayz.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You have been hanging out with us 2 much.................... :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 11 2005, 11:48 AM~3792396
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You have been hanging out with us 2 much.................... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 10:38 AM~3792132
> *yeah, Caranto is going to box them in and wrap up each end instead of just one plate on the bottom.
> *


I got these, theyre still warm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 05:16 PM~3793646
> *I got these, theyre still warm
> *


Very nice.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 09:48 AM~3792163
> *Excuse my for my Kentucky Wayz.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Kentucky Wayz..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude you have been hanging around us to much  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2005, 05:16 PM~3793646
> *I got these, theyre still warm
> *


Nice, Jason's already doing the damn thing.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 11:15 PM~3795468
> *Nice, Jason's already doing the damn thing.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my Optima battery cage in today! :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=273879]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=273880]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=273881]


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 09:57 AM~3797608
> *[attachmentid=273881]
> *


 :0 






















:thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 08:54 AM~3797598
> *Got my Optima battery cage in today! :0 :0 :0
> 
> *


get it polished


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 12 2005, 12:01 PM~3797622
> *get it polished
> *


No doubt!


----------



## YellowAmigo

That one hott battery hold down... you fo sho need to polish that focker!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 12 2005, 01:01 PM~3797928
> *That one hott battery hold down... you fo sho need to polish that focker!!!!!
> *


LOL, Im doing that shit right now! :0


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 09:28 AM~3797728
> *No doubt!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

where the new pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 12 2005, 09:40 PM~3801483
> *where the new pics
> *


I have to take some pics here in a minute, they will be up tonight or tomorrow morning. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 07:49 PM~3801978
> *I have to take some pics here in a minute, they will be up tonight or tomorrow morning.  :biggrin:
> *




Cough, cough, :scrutinize:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 12 2005, 10:52 PM~3802005
> *Cough,  cough,    :scrutinize:
> *


tonight


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=274795]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=274797]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:23 PM~3802244
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> [attachmentid=274795]
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

I shaved my face while I was taking the pics! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=274800]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:23 PM~3802244
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> [attachmentid=274795]
> *


damn that looks good


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=274802]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=274803]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:26 PM~3802271
> *[attachmentid=274802]
> *


  :worship: lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 12 2005, 11:34 PM~3802324
> *  :worship: lol
> *


LOL, I cant wait to see all the other chrome parts on it, Keenan and them are going to bring the rest of it when they come here this weekend, I wish the other stuff was done so I can give it to them while they are down here.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

you came a long way with this...congrats homie...keep it up!!!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:43 PM~3802379
> *LOL, I cant wait to see all the other chrome parts on it, Keenan and them are going to bring the rest of it when they come here this weekend, I wish the other stuff was done so I can give it to them while they are down here.
> *


true i wish i had more shit to do


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 12 2005, 11:48 PM~3802434
> *you came a long way with this...congrats homie...keep it up!!!
> *


Thanks! Im trying, I just figure I better do it the way I want it the first time. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:51 PM~3802451
> *Thanks! Im trying, I just figure I better do it the way I want it the first time. :biggrin:
> *


try harder :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 12 2005, 11:59 PM~3802500
> *try harder :biggrin:
> *


Im at my peak right now, I dont think I can try harder, well....... maybee I can! LOL


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 10:26 PM~3802271
> *[attachmentid=274802]
> *


Your going to be shitting on'em


You are my new hero :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 13 2005, 12:12 AM~3802576
> *Your going to be shitting on'em
> You are my new hero  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


THATS FUNNY


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 13 2005, 12:12 AM~3802576
> *Your going to be shitting on'em
> You are my new hero  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:21 PM~3802629
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 13 2005, 12:26 AM~3802673
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


CAN I BE LIKE U CURTIS


----------



## caranto

holy shit!!!!! i got a stiffie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastodon

you're making a fine looking car


----------



## SixFourClownin

Oh shit son! Check this out, my motor guy (Mike Charlet) is assembling (spell check) the motor right now! 

[attachmentid=275410]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got the bearings in there.

[attachmentid=275415]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just sat the crank in! :0

[attachmentid=275419]


----------



## SixFourClownin

the crank is done.

[attachmentid=275421]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=275422]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 04:35 PM~3806591
> *Oh shit son! Check this out, my motor guy (Mike Charlet) is assembling (spell check) the motor right now!
> 
> [attachmentid=275410]
> *


looking good


----------



## Mastodon

mmm kandy


----------



## timdog57

Tell him I will drop my engine off when he is ready........I am picking it up tonight. I already talked to him also.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 13 2005, 06:59 PM~3807802
> *Tell him I will drop my engine off when he is ready........I am picking it up tonight.  I already talked to him also.
> *


:0 Your going to have Mike do your engine?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 07:20 PM~3807947
> *:0 Your going to have Mike do your engine?
> *



Yes sir already talked to him at the uce show.  Can't wait. :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 07:20 PM~3807947
> *:0 Your going to have Mike do your engine?
> *


MINE TO


----------



## SixFourClownin

Mike is going to be a busy man! 

He has the bottom end put together and the heads on, I will have more pics tomorrow when he brings in the camera! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 10:16 PM~3809444
> *Mike is going to be a busy man!
> 
> He has the bottom end put together and the heads on, I will have more pics tomorrow when he brings in the camera! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2005, 02:35 PM~3806591
> *Oh shit son! Check this out, my motor guy (Mike Charlet) is assembling (spell check) the motor right now!
> 
> [attachmentid=275410]
> *



Looking good Curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 14 2005, 08:38 AM~3811724
> *Looking good Curtis
> *


thanks Curtis!


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah if someone would have answered their phone last night they would have known that the batteries went dead in the camera, but i helped him work on it last night till about 10pm and he started on it before i got there and that was 7 pm.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2005, 09:17 AM~3811826
> *yeah if someone would have answered their phone last night they would have known that the batteries went dead in the camera, but i helped him work on it last night till about 10pm and he started on it before i got there and that was 7 pm.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2005, 09:17 AM~3811826
> *yeah if someone would have answered their phone last night they would have known that the batteries went dead in the camera, but i helped him work on it last night till about 10pm and he started on it before i got there and that was 7 pm.
> *


I lost my phone! :angry: I got it back though! :cheesy:

Thanks Russ for helping Mike!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ordered my 6 batteries today! :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon

are you going to hide them?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 14 2005, 01:04 PM~3812927
> *are you going to hide them?
> *


Nah, Im going to mount them angled and staggard (spell check)


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:08 AM~3812957
> *Nah, Im going to mount them angled and staggard (spell check)
> *


i'm going to hide them under some fuzzy carpet....shh dont tell him. it's for ordering me some fucking rainbow brite wheels!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 14 2005, 02:10 PM~3813452
> *i'm going to hide them under some fuzzy carpet....shh dont tell him. it's for ordering me some fucking rainbow brite wheels!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Sorry man I had to order the wheels like that, "Taste the Rainbow".


----------



## SixFourClownin

They got the pistons in there! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=276532]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Heads are on, cam is in, starting to install the gear drive.

[attachmentid=276534]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=276537]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=276541]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=276542]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Notice what Mike wrote on my heads and block :uh:
"Junk 64's R gay"

[attachmentid=276543]
Are they really?


----------



## SixFourClownin

"Regals go faster"

[attachmentid=276547]

I got you Russ! :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 14 2005, 10:10 AM~3813452
> *i'm going to hide them under some fuzzy carpet....shh dont tell him.  :biggrin:
> *


I hear Shag Carpets making a come back. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

motor is looking good Curtis.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 14 2005, 02:58 PM~3813779
> *"Regals go faster"
> 
> [attachmentid=276547]
> 
> I got you Russ! :biggrin:
> *


i dont think so :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

what, no chrome head bolts? :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 14 2005, 03:47 PM~3815551
> *what, no chrome head bolts?  :biggrin:
> *



Not visible enough to justify $150 on them, car trader!


----------



## OGJordan

> *"Regals go faster"*


....to the junkyard. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 14 2005, 09:15 PM~3816458
> *....to the junkyard. :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 14 2005, 06:47 PM~3815551
> *what, no chrome head bolts?  :biggrin:
> *


I know man, I wanted more BLING! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 14 2005, 06:15 PM~3816458
> *....to the junkyard. :biggrin:
> *



some go to the junkyard faster.........but you give em like 40 years and we will see if they are pickin them outta the junk yard....LOL


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:58 AM~3813779
> *"Regals go faster"
> 
> [attachmentid=276547]
> 
> I got you Russ! :biggrin:
> *


what about the top of the camshaft area?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Jason say it with me....... boing.......boing.......boing! LOL

[attachmentid=277426]


----------



## skandalouz

Stock rebuild ?? :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 15 2005, 10:38 AM~3819857
> *Stock rebuild ?? :dunno:
> *


Huh?


----------



## JBhydros

did you figure out what fittings and stuff you need?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:40 AM~3819865
> *Huh?
> *



Stock rebuild on the motor, I see old pistons!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Sep 15 2005, 10:41 AM~3819867
> *did you figure out what fittings and stuff you need?
> *


Not yet, I will let you know though real soon.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 15 2005, 10:41 AM~3819870
> *Stock rebuild on the motor,  I see old pistons!
> *


Yeah they are the stock pistons.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:48 AM~3819650
> *Jason say it with me....... boing.......boing.......boing! LOL
> 
> [attachmentid=277426]
> *


ooohhh pretty purple :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 09:46 AM~3819891
> *Not yet, I will let you know though real soon.
> *


cool just give me a yell i will take care of it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 11:10 AM~3820009
> *ooohhh pretty purple :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! I think I like it, I might keep them like that, Im thinking :thumbsdown: NO!

:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 14 2005, 06:53 PM~3815918
> *Not visible enough to justify $150 on them,  car trader!
> *


thats a bullshit excuse :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my 6 blue top Optimas in today! Thanks Optima! 

[attachmentid=277604]


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 12:23 PM~3821368
> *Got my 6 blue top Optimas in today! Thanks Optima!
> 
> [attachmentid=277604]
> *


what the f*^! is that!!!!!!!! those are the wrong ones..........

































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 02:26 PM~3821388
> *what the f*^! is that!!!!!!!!    those are the wrong ones..........
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badass 64

Good choice! Optima's RULE!


----------



## fabian

what´s the differnce between blue and yellow?


----------



## caranto

reserve


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 15 2005, 02:48 PM~3821552
> *Good choice! Optima's RULE!
> *


 I hear thats all you use is Optima's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

lookin good curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 15 2005, 04:07 PM~3822036
> *lookin good curtis
> *


  I got you!


----------



## LincolnJames

i know where to get optima GROUP 31 s :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

u talk to mike yet?...get to it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Sep 15 2005, 05:29 PM~3822630
> *i know where to get optima GROUP 31 s  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> u talk to mike yet?...get to it :biggrin:
> *


I can get them. :biggrin: but they cost too much! :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 05:46 PM~3822753
> *I can get them. :biggrin: but they cost too much! :angry:
> *


i like the one u got just fine


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 05:46 PM~3822753
> *I can get them. :biggrin: but they cost too much! :angry:
> *


Costly but effective


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:47 AM~3819896
> *Yeah they are the stock pistons.
> *



Didn;t want to step it up a notch huh, any good upgrades on the motor, or just 

Cough, Cought, Stock! :0 





:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 15 2005, 07:55 PM~3823651
> *Didn;t want to step it up a notch huh,  any good upgrades on the motor,  or just
> 
> Cough,  Cought,  Stock!    :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Bigger cam and gear drive, I will have to ask my motor guy what else I upgraded. :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2005, 07:34 PM~3823499
> *Costly but effective
> *


Yeah, but they weigh 20 more pounds each, and thats too much weight and power for what Im doing, none of my wheels will come off the ground, no 3 wheel no hopping. I want trouble free and maintenance free.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 08:37 PM~3823920
> *Yeah, but they weigh 20 more pounds each, and thats too much weight and power for what Im doing, none of my wheels will come off the ground, no 3 wheel no hopping. I want trouble free and maintenance free.
> *


you already had that, lol.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 09:14 PM~3824242
> *you already had that, lol.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I did that with the Lincoln, Im just lowriding this time, :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 08:24 PM~3825210
> *Yeah, I did that with the Lincoln, Im just lowriding this time, :biggrin:
> *


no *i'm* just lowriding :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 08:14 PM~3824242
> *you already had that, lol.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



not when it leaks down after an hour on the trailer


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 09:14 PM~3824242
> *you already had that, lol.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 16 2005, 07:37 AM~3826940
> *not when it leaks down after an hour on the trailer
> *


At least no oil was all over the trunk....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2005, 07:46 AM~3826950
> *At least no oil was all over the trunk....
> *



If you take care of it there doesn't have to be.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 16 2005, 07:37 AM~3826940
> *not when it leaks down after an hour on the trailer
> *


sounds like you juice heads couldnt put the air ride back together again :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 16 2005, 10:27 PM~3831142
> *sounds like you juice heads couldnt put the air ride back together again  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: that sound like some shit I would do....hell with it..im calling PitBull :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper

curtis got any new pics of the motor :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 16 2005, 11:27 PM~3831142
> *sounds like you juice heads couldnt put the air ride back together again  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, the motor wasnt in when we were hauling it, and I guess a line was leaking from bieng at the body shop.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

is it driving yet?
:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 16 2005, 11:27 PM~3831142
> *sounds like you juice heads couldnt put the air ride back together again  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 16 2005, 08:27 PM~3831142
> *sounds like you juice heads couldnt put the air ride back together again  :biggrin:
> *



I think that he just realized that air bags are for pussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssy's...........LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

dans just mad cuz hes gettin showed out with his own car :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 10:23 AM~3832803
> *dans just mad cuz hes gettin showed out with his own car  :0
> *


true :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, I got the rest of the rear chrome back, but the trailing arms I cant use because of the hydraulic change, and the york air compressor brackets are useless now. 
[attachmentid=280126]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=280127]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=280128]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=280129]


----------



## fabian

looking nice,... did you get your pumps yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 18 2005, 07:07 AM~3836365
> *looking nice,... did you get your pumps yet?
> *


Not yet, they should be done though, maybee this week. :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

so when will the car be onthe road rolling... ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 18 2005, 07:34 AM~3836387
> *so when will the car be onthe road rolling... ?
> *


Ummm, maybee another month or so, Im getting anxious.


----------



## fabian

nice,.. how will you do your trunk setup?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 18 2005, 08:43 AM~3836430
> *nice,.. how will you do your trunk setup?
> *


Im faking in the trunk floor and walls with the exact material my interior is done with, Im going with 6 blue top Optimas 3 on each side staggard and slotted, 2 pumps in the middle maybee mounted a little tilted, stainless hardlines and chrome fittings. 2-10" Clarion subs mounted in the back wall. 

something clean.


----------



## OGJordan

> * and the york air compressor brackets are useless now. *


You can sell them to a mini-trucker, then they will feel at home. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 18 2005, 08:49 AM~3836453
> *You can sell them to a mini-trucker, then they will feel at home. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, true.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 18 2005, 02:46 PM~3836439
> *Im faking in the trunk floor and walls with the exact material my interior is done with, Im going with 6 blue top Optimas 3 on each side staggard and slotted, 2 pumps in the middle maybee mounted a little tilted, stainless hardlines and chrome fittings. 2-10" Clarion subs mounted in the back wall.
> 
> something clean.
> *


sounds very nice,.. my car is getting stripped again next month. New setup :biggrin: and new frame, ... lot´s of chrome!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 18 2005, 08:52 AM~3836461
> *sounds very nice,.. my car is getting stripped again next month. New setup  :biggrin:  and new frame, ... lot´s of chrome!!!
> *


Nice, are you putting juice on it or sticking with the bags?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 18 2005, 02:53 PM~3836463
> *Nice, are you putting juice on it or sticking with the bags?
> *


juice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 18 2005, 08:55 AM~3836466
> *juice
> *


:thumbsup: YES!!!! I cant wait to see what you do with it now.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 18 2005, 02:56 PM~3836469
> *:thumbsup: YES!!!!  I cant wait to see what you do with it now.
> *


my car will be done by the end of this year or early 2006!?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 18 2005, 08:59 AM~3836475
> *my car will be done by the end of this year or early 2006!?
> *


Are you going to keep us updated?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 10:23 AM~3832803
> *dans just mad cuz hes gettin showed out with his own car  :0
> *


shut up and go get my measurement bitch :uh: 



chrome looks nice Curtis, hows the pricing?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 18 2005, 08:03 AM~3836688
> *shut up and go get my measurement bitch  :uh:
> chrome looks nice Curtis, hows the pricing?
> *


ill get you tomoro after about 4pm...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 18 2005, 11:03 AM~3836688
> *shut up and go get my measurement bitch  :uh:
> chrome looks nice Curtis, hows the pricing?
> *


Pretty good, let me know what you want done and I can get you a price.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 18 2005, 03:00 PM~3836477
> *Are you going to keep us updated?
> *


yes i will!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What'd you do with your other intake??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 18 2005, 06:12 PM~3838531
> *What'd you do with your other intake??
> *


The polished one? I sold that in my shop.


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=281428]
[attachmentid=281429]
[attachmentid=281430]
[attachmentid=281431]
[attachmentid=281432]
[attachmentid=281433]
[attachmentid=281434]
[attachmentid=281435]
[attachmentid=281436]
[attachmentid=281437]
[attachmentid=281438]
[attachmentid=281439]
[attachmentid=281440]
[attachmentid=281441]
[attachmentid=281442]
[attachmentid=281443]
[attachmentid=281444]
[attachmentid=281445]
[attachmentid=281446]


----------



## caranto

:0 :0 :0 :0 .........lips are for pussy's :biggrin: countersunk pitballs, added 1" of arch.....


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=281451]
[attachmentid=281452]
[attachmentid=281453]
[attachmentid=281454]
[attachmentid=281455]


rust mofos!!!!........1"ext. need to press bushings then do the sides!


----------



## SixFourClownin

:cheesy: Jason! You da' man! Hands down! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Shizzle

all I see is impala shit :angry:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 19 2005, 07:02 AM~3841543
> *all I see is impala shit :angry:
> *


this aint your topic ...beeeyyyaaaccchhh!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 19 2005, 08:03 AM~3841546
> *this aint your topic ...beeeyyyaaaccchhh!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I checked my topic beeeyyyaaaccchhh!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon

what are those 4 pieces of metal below the a-arms?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 19 2005, 09:02 AM~3841880
> *what are those 4 pieces of metal below the a-arms?
> *


for the sides ... i need to press out the bushings first.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks RICH! I got my solid carrier bearing today! STEEL BABY!

[attachmentid=281540]


----------



## timdog57

Damn those arms look good.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 19 2005, 11:36 AM~3842796
> *Damn those arms look good.
> *


thanks bro,that was my 1st set i have ever done :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 19 2005, 03:41 PM~3843760
> *thanks bro,that was my 1st set i have ever done :biggrin:
> *


There is no way that was your first set! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 More motor work! 

[attachmentid=281947]


----------



## timdog57

Gear drive. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chevrolet BITCH! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=281950]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281954]

anyone wanna volunteer to help out with garage clean up? How bout an OFFICIAL UCE Louisville clean up Mikes garage DAY?


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281957]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281959]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281961]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281962]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281963]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=281964]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 19 2005, 08:41 AM~3841481
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 .........lips are for pussy's :biggrin:  countersunk pitballs, added 1" of arch.....
> *


THOSE LOOK NICE, BUT WHATS THE "1 INCH ARCH" DO FOR YA?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

ALSO, WHEN i DO MINE, I WELD A PIECE OF 1/2" X 1.25" BAR ON EACH SIDE OF THE INSIDE FROM END TO END, THEN CAP THE BOTTOM AND ENDS WITH 3/16". IS THE INSIDE REINFORCEMENT UNNECESSARY?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Engine looks nice........I like the countersunk power balls in the trailing arms.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 19 2005, 08:06 PM~3845607
> *Engine looks nice........I like the countersunk power balls in the trailing arms.
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

nice metal work :0


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good


----------



## skandalouz

Better be a 'noisy" gear drive. and whats with the fuel pump mounting plate, $5 for a chrome one fool!


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 19 2005, 09:19 PM~3846018
> *Better be a 'noisy" gear drive.  and whats with the fuel pump mounting plate,  $5 for a chrome one fool!
> :0    :biggrin:
> *


Damn! He didnt tell me I needed one, ohwell.


----------



## Mastodon

i really cannot wait to see this car finished :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 20 2005, 06:31 AM~3848652
> *i really cannot wait to see this car finished :0
> *


LOL, me either.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 17 2005, 08:19 AM~3832797
> *I think that he just realized that air bags are for pussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssy's...........LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 19 2005, 06:41 AM~3841481
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 .........lips are for pussy's :biggrin:  countersunk pitballs, added 1" of arch.....
> *


Just wondering why?


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 20 2005, 03:31 AM~3848653
> *LOL, me either.
> *


i think i said that before and you said that before also :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 20 2005, 06:34 AM~3848660
> *i think i said that before and you said that before also :dunno:
> *


Probably :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 19 2005, 04:17 PM~3844817
> *THOSE LOOK NICE, BUT WHATS THE "1 INCH ARCH" DO FOR YA?
> *


3" more spring (1" arch,2" balls) , less likely to hit the underside of axle tube on lock-up,and i like the way it looks. :biggrin:
** plus 1 more reason i will keep to myself***


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 19 2005, 04:22 PM~3844865
> *ALSO, WHEN i DO MINE, I WELD A PIECE OF 1/2" X 1.25" BAR ON EACH SIDE OF THE INSIDE FROM END TO END, THEN CAP THE BOTTOM AND ENDS WITH 3/16".  IS THE INSIDE REINFORCEMENT UNNECESSARY?
> *


for you yes, for curtis no.if curtis had more than 6- 40lb. batt's or was going to 3 wheel i would have done the inside.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey Jason, I found my 8 SMC valves! ebay baby!
If anyone is interested let me know! FREE SHIPPING! :cheesy:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 20 2005, 05:11 AM~3848767
> *Hey Jason, I found my 8 SMC valves! ebay baby!
> If anyone is interested let me know! FREE SHIPPING! :cheesy:
> *



1/2" new? Let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 20 2005, 08:05 AM~3848756
> *3" more spring (1" arch,2" balls) , less likely to hit the underside of axle tube on lock-up,and i like the way it looks. :biggrin:
> ** plus 1 more reason i will keep to myself***
> *


makes sense :thumbsup: thanks for the replies!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284297]

KANDY and Chrome baby......


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284299]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284300]

Whats that say about a LAC?


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284302]

There's the intake....


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284305]

CLEAN Heads and a side shot of the intake.


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284308]

top view of the intake....BLING BLING......LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284310]

FOR SALE.....Good truck......good body....cheap needs some tlc


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284311]

custom harmonic balancer....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284312]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=284313]


----------



## fabian

looks real nice,..


----------



## timdog57

Looking good Curtis.


----------



## Mastodon

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala

Thanks looking nice


----------



## caranto

post my rims beeyach!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 21 2005, 04:32 PM~3858439
> *post my rims beeyach!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you mean MY rims :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 04:49 PM~3858543
> *you mean MY rims  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

This is gonna be good. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 04:53 PM~3858571
> *:biggrin:
> 
> This is gonna be good.  :cheesy:
> *


yea its gonna be cool we can swap rims from time to time :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 02:53 PM~3858571
> *:biggrin:
> 
> This is gonna be good.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 i got mine first!!! i think his are going to be oppisite of mine


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 21 2005, 04:55 PM~3858596
> *:0  :0 i got mine first!!!  i think his are going to be oppisite of mine
> *



Both will look nice.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I need an intake like that....shit, I need an engine like that


----------



## downsouthplaya

whens the motor going in? I wanna know how it runs.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 04:56 PM~3858606
> *Both will look nice.
> *


l yeah :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey thanks for the compliments! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 21 2005, 04:32 PM~3858439
> *post my rims beeyach!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I will when I get home, Im at Beccas moms house and I dont have a way to post them here........... beeyach!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 21 2005, 05:47 PM~3859083
> *whens the motor going in? I wanna know how it runs.
> *


next week, I hope.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Serious question here, where can I get chrome ball milled valve covers, air cleaner and wire looms? All I can find is aluminum :nono:

Dan, where did you get these flamed ones? :dunno:


----------



## Game-Over

looking good


----------



## skandalouz

Everyone has ball milled valve covers, etc.
you need to buy them then have them plated! ebay.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 21 2005, 07:45 PM~3859851
> *Everyone has ball milled valve covers,  etc.
> you need to buy them then have them plated!  ebay.
> *


DAMN! I was thinking that!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

i picked those up at a swap meet then had them chromed for an exorbitant amount of money :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 21 2005, 08:11 PM~3860132
> *DAMN! I was thinking that!
> *


I really like these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-Performa...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## SixFourClownin

I was thinking something like this, with the air cleaner and wire looms, any suggestions (short or tall) ball milled?


----------



## skandalouz

I like mine better! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 21 2005, 10:30 PM~3861262
> *I like mine better!    :0
> *


What do yours look like?


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, here is what Im going to get (I think) all chrome plated aluminum.
What does everyone think?

[attachmentid=285192]

[attachmentid=285193]

[attachmentid=285194]

[attachmentid=285195]

[attachmentid=285196]


----------



## Mastodon

:thumbsup: they look good.


----------



## Big Shizzle

:thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

YUK LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!!!! J/K I MEAN THE SHIT!!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

that's the shit right thier.......................





N8


----------



## juandik

are they the billet aluminum that have been chromed or ae they the steel thin that are chrome.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 22 2005, 06:50 AM~3863262
> *OK, here is what Im going to get (I think) all chrome plated aluminum.
> What does everyone think?
> 
> [attachmentid=285192]
> 
> [attachmentid=285193]
> 
> [attachmentid=285194]
> 
> [attachmentid=285195]
> 
> [attachmentid=285196]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

aluminum


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 22 2005, 11:59 AM~3864096
> *aluminum
> *


HELL NO! Chrome plated aluminum!


----------



## 187_Regal

cough....cough....short valve covers are GAAAAAAAY!!!!!LOL


----------



## indyzmosthated

curtis, I got my chrome flame aluminum covers at the swap meet there at the fairgrounds. I paid like 125 for them. That same swap meet is coming up in a few months I believe


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 22 2005, 10:12 AM~3864183
> *cough....cough....short valve covers are GAAAAAAAY!!!!!LOL
> *


and i guess you got roller rockers???? :0


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 21 2005, 11:22 AM~3857462
> *[attachmentid=284313]
> *


THE MOTOR LOOKS FN BAD THE BLUE AND CHROME LOOK GOOD AS F#*@


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 22 2005, 01:43 PM~3864831
> *THE MOTOR LOOKS FN BAD THE BLUE AND CHROME LOOK GOOD AS F#*@
> *


Thanks Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, so here is whats going on right now, I ordered ALL polyurethane bushings, and of course "caranto the dream crusher" :biggrin: told me I cant use them and that I need rubber bushings.

So I set up a NAPA account online and ordered them all except the panhard bar bushings, I had to get them from Hubbards, they are on the way.

My chrome springs should be done tomorrow, and I will be dropping off my trailing arms and upper control arms to be chromed next. I also got some extra spindles and knuckles from Seth (SIXONEFORLIFE) and I will be having them chromed as well, I also have a set of stock shocks getting plated at Blakleys Polishing getting done right now.

I ordered chrome plated ball milled aluminum valve covers, breather PCV, air cleaner and wire looms today, should have them next week, and the engine should be done as well (hopefully).

Then from there it goes to caranto for the hydraulic installation. :0 :0 :0 I cant wait! 

Then last INTERIOR will be installed.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 22 2005, 08:09 PM~3868399
> *OK, so here is whats going on right now, I ordered ALL polyurethane bushings, and of course "caranto the dream crusher" :biggrin: told me I cant use them and that I need rubber bushings.
> 
> So I set up a NAPA account online and ordered them all except the panhard bar bushings, I had to get them from Hubbards, they are on the way.
> 
> My chrome springs should be done tomorrow, and I will be dropping off my trailing arms and upper control arms to be chromed next. I also got some extra spindles and knuckles from Seth (SIXONEFORLIFE) and I will be having them chromed as well, I also have a set of stock shocks getting plated at Blakleys Polishing getting done right now.
> 
> I ordered chrome plated ball milled aluminum valve covers, breather PCV, air cleaner and wire looms today, should have them next week, and the engine should be done as well (hopefully).
> 
> Then from there it goes to caranto for the hydraulic installation. :0 :0 :0 I cant wait!
> 
> Then last INTERIOR will be installed.
> *




I got energy suspension bushing in the back as well as my panhard bar, and rubber up front. you pressed out your bushing sleeves and the only way to get them all new is to go with rubber bushings.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 22 2005, 11:12 PM~3868419
> *I got energy suspension bushing in the back as well as my panhard bar,  and rubber up front.  you pressed out your bushing sleeves and the only way to get them all new is to go with rubber bushings.
> *


Yeah, thats what I had "Energy Suspension", I got all stock rubbers now. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I ran rubbers instead of poly's for the body mounts and poly's for the suspension.....so far so good!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Off to the chrome platers, minus 1 spindle.
Thanks Seth! (SIXONEFORLIFE)

[attachmentid=286683]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I said minus 1 spindle becasue I got this from Seth as well. :biggrin: Thanks again.

[attachmentid=286684]


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 22 2005, 09:41 AM~3864384
> *and i guess you got roller rockers???? :0
> *


do you even know what a roller rocker is?


----------



## timdog57

A rocking chair on wheels? :dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 23 2005, 11:10 AM~3871978
> *A rocking chair on wheels?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 23 2005, 02:10 PM~3871978
> *A rocking chair on wheels?  :dunno:
> *


Tim, my friend, you are a halarious mother fucker :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 23 2005, 12:00 PM~3871305
> *Off to the chrome platers, minus 1 spindle.
> Thanks Seth! (SIXONEFORLIFE)
> 
> [attachmentid=286683]
> *


  Cool curtis! Glad you got the goods! Now make it happen!


----------



## PantyDropper

he will :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 23 2005, 02:30 PM~3872144
> *Tim, my friend, you are a halarious mother fucker :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I will be up there to order the goods next week :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 23 2005, 06:21 PM~3873429
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I will be up there to order the goods next week  :0
> *


Nice! Glad to be apart of it.


----------



## caddychic

looking good curtis!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Sep 23 2005, 11:34 PM~3875224
> *looking good curtis!
> *


Thanks Amy! Congrats on the win at Nopi! :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic

Thanks I'm pretty proud of that one!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Sep 23 2005, 11:59 PM~3875349
> *Thanks I'm pretty proud of that one!
> *


I would be, thats a BIG DEAL! Im impressed, keep up the good work.


----------



## caddychic

Thanks appreciate it! I still need to come up there one day. We seen a lancer that had a spread in a mag and yea it had factory steering wheel it cost a fortune for an install kit. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my trailing arms and upper control arms back from Caranto, dropping them off to the platers tomorrow.

[attachmentid=287932]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Notice the reinforcement goes all the way down the side. 

[attachmentid=287941]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nice and smooth all way around.

[attachmentid=287949]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Top view.

[attachmentid=287958]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=287962]


----------



## fabian

looks very good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You doing the frame now?? No point in wrapping shit up for a "Up & Down" setup, know what I mean?


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 24 2005, 09:25 PM~3879459
> *I got my trailing arms and upper control arms back from Caranto, dropping them off to the platers tomorrow.
> 
> [attachmentid=287932]
> *


looks good curt Jason does bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got the last of my parts back from the paint shop.
[attachmentid=289522]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I also got my springs back from the platers while I dropped off my trailing arms and upper control arms, all I have to say is DAMN! they look good as FUCK!

[attachmentid=289523]


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 26 2005, 03:21 AM~3884798
> *I also got my springs back from the platers while I dropped off my trailing arms and upper control arms, all I have to say is DAMN! they look good as FUCK!
> 
> [attachmentid=289523]
> *


MAN THE SPRINGS LOOK GOOOOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my panhard bar bushings today from Hubbards.
[attachmentid=289733]


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 26 2005, 10:29 AM~3885952
> *Got my panhard bar bushings today from Hubbards.
> [attachmentid=289733]
> *


u sure ??? open em up!! let me see.


----------



## SixFourClownin

just for you Jason, 

[attachmentid=289759]

[attachmentid=289760]


----------



## caranto

looks right!!!!
[attachmentid=289762]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 01:22 PM~3886332
> *looks right!!!!
> [attachmentid=289762]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I got you, your lucky I dont have the time to photoshop your ass! 

Thats a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

sorry i had to :cheesy:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

uffin: Doing a great job man :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

jason the ball buster....always tryin to get at someone....LOL go ahead and post one of me now......I will be waitin


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 26 2005, 03:28 PM~3887200
> *jason the ball buster....always tryin to get at someone....LOL go ahead and post one of me now......I will be waitin
> *


ball buster, dream crusher, jason I thought you were a nice guy...what happened? :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Sep 26 2005, 03:32 PM~3887233
> *ball buster, dream crusher, jason I thought you were a nice guy...what happened?  :0
> *


I think Sean got at him too many times! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Sep 26 2005, 02:32 PM~3887233
> *ball buster, dream crusher, jason I thought you were a nice guy...what happened?  :0
> *



he is..............to some people


----------



## caranto

i am a very nice guy!!!!!! i just dont bullshit with people and say yes it will work when really it wont......or say yeah it looks good when it really dont.......some people dont like when i say, yes you have to have it ....and no i wont do it for free......  i didnt start any name calling on lil till SOMEONE else started....you all might call me the "dream crusher" but the reality is that it takes money to create your dream........


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 04:51 PM~3887774
> *i am a very nice guy!!!!!!   i just dont bullshit with people and say yes it will work when really it wont......or say yeah it looks good when it really dont.......some people dont like when i say, yes you have to have it ....and no i wont do it for free......  i didnt start any name calling on lil till SOMEONE else started....you all might call me the "dream crusher" but the reality is that it takes money to create your dream........
> *



Damn you sound like somebody else I know. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 04:51 PM~3887774
> *i am a very nice guy!!!!!!  i just dont bullshit with people and say yes it will work when really it wont......or say yeah it looks good when it really dont.......some people dont like when i say, yes you have to have it ....and no i wont do it for free......  i didnt start any name calling on lil till SOMEONE else started....you all might call me the "dream crusher" but the reality is that it takes money to create your dream........
> *


That my friend is a 100% accurate quote, I feel every word you said.
The BEST work doesnt come free. You might dissapoint us sometimes when it comes to spending extra money that wasnt expected, but sometimes you have to suck it up and pay it out, expecially when you want the BEST.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 26 2005, 05:23 PM~3887971
> *That my friend is a 100% accurate quote, I feel every word you said.
> The BEST work doesnt come free. You might dissapoint us sometimes when it comes to spending extra money that wasnt expected, but sometimes you have to suck it up and pay it out, expecially when you want the BEST.
> *


true very true :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 26 2005, 06:21 AM~3884798
> *I also got my springs back from the platers while I dropped off my trailing arms and upper control arms, all I have to say is DAMN! they look good as FUCK!
> 
> [attachmentid=289523]
> *


those looks good


----------



## Dizzle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 04:51 PM~3887774
> *i am a very nice guy!!!!!!  i just dont bullshit with people and say yes it will work when really it wont......or say yeah it looks good when it really dont.......some people dont like when i say, yes you have to have it ....and no i wont do it for free......  i didnt start any name calling on lil till SOMEONE else started....you all might call me the "dream crusher" but the reality is that it takes money to create your dream........
> *


I knew I like this guy for a reason. Jason....my friend, keep up the good work. Keep krushing! :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle

Can Smart Shoppers order in custom motorcycle wheels?


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 04:51 PM~3887774
> *i am a very nice guy!!!!!!   i just dont bullshit with people and say yes it will work when really it wont......or say yeah it looks good when it really dont.......some people dont like when i say, yes you have to have it ....and no i wont do it for free......  i didnt start any name calling on lil till SOMEONE else started....you all might call me the "dream crusher" but the reality is that it takes money to create your dream........
> *


:thumbsup: I guess a good way to look at it is an honest guy is a nice guy. :biggrin: some one has to keep them in check.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Sep 26 2005, 08:16 PM~3889283
> *Can Smart Shoppers order in custom motorcycle wheels?
> *


Nah, were not in that market.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took some better pics of my springs.

[attachmentid=290888]

[attachmentid=290889]


----------



## Blast From The Past

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 04:51 PM~3887774
> *i am a very nice guy!!!!!!  i just dont bullshit with people and say yes it will work when really it wont......or say yeah it looks good when it really dont.......some people dont like when i say, yes you have to have it ....and no i wont do it for free......  i didnt start any name calling on lil till SOMEONE else started....you all might call me the "dream crusher" but the reality is that it takes money to create your dream........
> *


Cheap aint Bad Ass and Bad Ass aint Cheap


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Sep 27 2005, 07:08 AM~3892537
> *Cheap aint Bad Ass and Bad Ass aint Cheap
> 
> 
> *


Very true.


----------



## SixFourClownin

More motor work.
[attachmentid=291026]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291029]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291030]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291031]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291032]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291033]


----------



## timdog57

I can't wait for mine to look that good. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291034]


----------



## SixFourClownin

He told me my ceramic coated headers looked like shit on there because of all the chrome, so he mached them up so I see what it would look like, and I dont like it so I think Im going to order chrome ones instead, I think the discoloration will look alright.
[attachmentid=291039]


----------



## timdog57

Need chrome. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

and these valve covers were just a mach up, I posted the ones Im actually using a few pages back, ball milled.
[attachmentid=291044]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291058]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291059]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291060]


----------



## fabian

Looking real Nice!!! What else do you have to do to finish your car?


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291061]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Chrome power steering pump!
[attachmentid=291062]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=291063]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 01:42 PM~3894296
> *Need chrome. :0
> *


I know, Im about to order them.


----------



## 187_Regal

that is the only motor that i think that ceramic would not look good..


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 27 2005, 11:06 AM~3894498
> *[attachmentid=291063]
> *


Props to john for the paint . and props to motor Mike for putting it back together and building LOOKS HELLA GOOD


----------



## SixFourClownin

Finish the motor, hydraulics, install my interior, stereo and I think thats it.


> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 27 2005, 02:03 PM~3894469
> *Looking real Nice!!! What else do you have to do to finish your car?
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 27 2005, 02:18 PM~3894599
> *Props to john for the paint . and props to motor Mike for putting it back together and building LOOKS HELLA GOOD
> *


Thanks Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 27 2005, 11:23 AM~3894639
> *Thanks Mike! :biggrin:
> *


 I hope mine turns out that good love the chrome and kandy blue togrther


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 27 2005, 02:15 PM~3894578
> *that is the only motor that i think that ceramic would not look good..
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

UPS brought 2 boxes today to my shop, and damnit if BOTH were my shit! :chessy:

Lets start with the chrome engine components form HotZonePerformance.com

[attachmentid=292057]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=292060]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=292062]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=292064]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=292065]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have to order a blue filter now, :uh: 

[attachmentid=292066]


----------



## caranto

looks like mine
[attachmentid=292074]
but yours is chrome.. dick!


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2005, 09:48 AM~3901386
> *[attachmentid=292062]
> *


you baking some cakes in those big mofo's :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

thats because he has roller rockers right jason? :machinegun: LMAO


----------



## SixFourClownin

2nd box was my bushings from NAPA.

[attachmentid=292077]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=292092]


----------



## 187_Regal

bet the bushings werent cheap....there high for even a junky ol G-body....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 28 2005, 11:55 AM~3901431
> *looks like mine
> [attachmentid=292074]
> but yours is chrome.. dick!
> *


Hey, it is just like yours, BLING BLING! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 28 2005, 12:18 PM~3901564
> *bet the bushings werent cheap....there high for even a junky ol G-body....LOL
> *


Yeah, NAPA taxed my ass for those! :angry: Had to have rubber though.................. Jason!


----------



## Big Shizzle

glad SOMEBODY'S shit is commin together.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 28 2005, 01:06 PM~3901932
> *glad SOMEBODY'S shit is commin together.
> *


I know, I cant wait untill its done! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

The motor shit looks better in person. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2005, 08:48 AM~3901386
> *[attachmentid=292062]
> *


Look at the tall boys


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 01:41 PM~3902171
> *The motor shit looks better in person.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah Tim got first look! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Hey Curtis. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 04:08 PM~3903208
> *Hey Curtis.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ewwwww Weeeee! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Now thats what the fuck Im talking about! Ball milled Y-Block! 
Fo' Shizzle my Nizzle! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I cant wait Tim! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Me either. I am gonna polish the hell out of it for you. :0


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 05:35 PM~3904974
> *Me either.  I am gonna polish the hell out of it for you.  :0
> *




I hope thats not a sexual comment! :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 28 2005, 08:39 PM~3905001
> *I hope thats not a sexual comment!    :0
> *



:ugh:


No. :angry: 

POLISH THE Y-BLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 08:35 PM~3904974
> *Me either.  I am gonna polish the hell out of it for you.  :0
> *


:cheesy: Man this sponsorship kicks ass!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thats cool as fuck though, I really do appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz

KENTUCKY- the Sponsorship State!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 28 2005, 08:42 PM~3905018
> *KENTUCKY-  the Sponsorship State!
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2005, 09:07 PM~3905182
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good one! :thumbsup:
> *


shit can i get some :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

More progress on the engine! :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=293317]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293319]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293322]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293323]


----------



## PINKONIA

lookin good..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293325]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293326]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293330]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293331]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293356]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=293360]


----------



## 187_Regal

curtis get the chrome fuel line, i think it would look better if you didnt have color over the intake like that, that damn thing looks good as hell....Congrats to Mike for buildin a beautiful motor....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 29 2005, 02:20 PM~3909846
> *curtis get the chrome fuel line, i think it would look better if you didnt have color over the intake like that, that damn thing looks good as hell....Congrats to Mike for buildin a beautiful motor....
> *


Yeah, Im on that fuel line already :biggrin:

Thanks for the props!


----------



## timdog57

Just................................WOW! I can't wait for Mike to get ahold of mine.


----------



## PantyDropper

damn the motor looks good curtis...... :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

can I say something without starting another barrage of verbal assults?


----------



## lowriders2choppers

*looking good as hell, can't wait to see this project done.................beautiful color choice!*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 29 2005, 08:52 PM~3912407
> *can I say something without starting another barrage of verbal assults?
> *


Ummm, yeah you might want to PM me instead, LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took these 2 trailing arms, 2 upper control arms, 1 spindle and 2 spindle knuckles to the platers on Sunday and I got them back last night, NICE TURN AROUND, and the quality is there!

[attachmentid=294309]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I was bored this morning so I took some pictures of all my suspension together, I already have my front lower control arms done and steering linkage, but thats on the car, I am going to have Caranto do me a new set of lowers though to match my uppers, and a sway bar will be added to have more chrome up front! :0 :0 :0 :0 Oh and I forgot my shocks are on the way back from the plater in Dayton.

[attachmentid=294311]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=294312]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=294313]

I will also have my rear springs and cylinders chromed later. As soon as we get my setup mached up my fittings and slowdowns will go to the platers as well. I also have plans to chrome my driveshaft, but Im not sure, my hog head will be painted, so Im not sure if it will look right if my tranny is painted and my hog head is painted and the driveshaft goes through the X-frame, :dunno: Suggestions????


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 05:43 AM~3914775
> *[attachmentid=294313]
> 
> I will also have my rear springs and cylinders chromed later. As soon as we get my setup mached up my fittings and slowdowns will go to the platers as well. I also have plans to chrome my driveshaft, but Im not sure, my hog head will be painted, so Im not sure if it will look right if my tranny is painted and my hog head is painted and the driveshaft goes through the X-frame, :dunno: Suggestions????
> *


damn!!! i hate you!!!!!! j/k :biggrin: shit looks beautiful(spellcheck)........


----------



## caddychic

I admire you curtis!


----------



## "G-Money"

Looking good hommie.


----------



## fabian

Looks really nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Went to go get 3-1/2" Parker slowdowns, 2-1/2" Parker check valves and 1-1" Parker check valves, and damnit if Cool Cars only had 1/2" checks and 2 of the slowdowns, LOL. 

[attachmentid=294341]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=294347]


----------



## 187_Regal

Hardlines? Chrome?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 10:39 AM~3915201
> *[attachmentid=294347]
> *



Get ahold of JBhydros. :0


----------



## JBhydros

:0 
My slow downs are different than those, but i can get the checks for you


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Sep 30 2005, 11:15 AM~3915398
> *:0
> My slow downs are different than those, but i can get the checks for you
> *


PM sent.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 30 2005, 10:55 AM~3915268
> *Hardlines? Chrome?
> *


Yeah I'm doing some hardlines, me and Jason have something up our sleeve  Top Secret, Stainless lines. All chrome fittings.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Sep 30 2005, 11:15 AM~3915398
> *:0
> My slow downs are different than those, but i can get the checks for you
> *



Actually the slowdowns you get have a nicer looking handle. Hi Curtis. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 30 2005, 11:57 AM~3915763
> *Actually the slowdowns you get have a nicer looking handle.  Hi Curtis.  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Timaaaay! :twak:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 01:25 PM~3916392
> *Hi Timaaaay! :twak:
> *



The new Louisville Moto should be................."No half steppin"


----------



## JBhydros

these are what i sell


----------



## SixFourClownin

PM sent.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 02:10 PM~3916777
> *PM sent.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I guess Im going to start on my front lower control arms, here is the bushings for them when they are done. (thanks for going and getting them for me Russ! :thumbsup: )

[attachmentid=294533]


----------



## ~~RED~~

damn curt looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 30 2005, 05:54 PM~3918283
> *damn curt looks great! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Coming Soon..............To the cover of Lowrider Mag.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Sep 30 2005, 06:14 PM~3918426
> *Coming Soon..............To the cover of Lowrider Mag.......... :biggrin:
> *


:0 hopefully, I have to paint the belly first, next on the agenda. 

Thanks!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 07:43 AM~3914775
> *[attachmentid=294313]
> 
> I will also have my rear springs and cylinders chromed later. As soon as we get my setup mached up my fittings and slowdowns will go to the platers as well. I also have plans to chrome my driveshaft, but Im not sure, my hog head will be painted, so Im not sure if it will look right if my tranny is painted and my hog head is painted and the driveshaft goes through the X-frame, :dunno: Suggestions????
> *


show off..


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 03:13 PM~3918421
> *Thanks homie! :biggrin:
> *


 YEA THOSE BUSHING R OFF THE CHAIN











































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

i was just gonna ask wheres the chrome power steering pump brackets, you got one side of the motor chrome and the other side aluminum....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 30 2005, 08:41 PM~3919091
> *i was just gonna ask wheres the chrome power steering pump brackets, you got one side of the motor chrome and the other side aluminum....
> *


Yeah, Im going to chrome them, heres the deal, Im trying to get as much done as I can right now, my money is running out, what ever I dont get done now Im going to do in the middle of winter, like chrome things I didnt get chromed, paint the belly, chrome all the interior aluminum. It will all get done I just cant afford all of it at once at the moment.

It will get done though, probably before Indy, maybee


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Dude where do you get your money? :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 1 2005, 10:03 AM~3922440
> *Dude where do you get your money? :dunno:
> *


LOL, I work like everyone else, and pay bills like everyone else, I just save like a mother fucker! Im about tapped out for now though.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Picked up a chrome sway bar today, it looks like there is a chip in the middle, thats just some adhesive or something.

[attachmentid=295899]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I also picked me up a set of front lower control arms, I have to sand blast them so Caranto can reinforce and mold them so I can have them plated.

[attachmentid=295962]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=295963]


----------



## skandalouz

What r u doing with the old ones and the plates for the bags?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2005, 11:00 PM~3924989
> *What r u doing with the old ones and the plates for the bags?
> *


Man, I dont know if Im going to sell the whole thing as a complete air ride kit for an Impala (chrome) or part it out.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 08:19 PM~3925032
> *Man, I dont know if Im going to sell the whole thing as a complete air ride kit for an Impala (chrome) or part it out.
> *



well what about just the lowers without the plates then!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2005, 11:22 PM~3925043
> *well what about just the lowers without the plates then!
> *


:dunno: Im too tired to figure it out, LOL


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 08:32 PM~3925086
> *:dunno: Im too tired to figure it out, LOL
> *



Then let me do the thinking for you! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2005, 11:34 PM~3925097
> *Then let me do the thinking for you!  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I bet you will, I dont know I will figure it out and let you know something.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 07:17 AM~3922089
> *Yeah, Im going to chrome them, heres the deal, Im trying to get as much done as I can right now, my money is running out, what ever I dont get done now Im going to do in the middle of winter, like chrome things I didnt get chromed, paint the belly, chrome all the interior aluminum. It will all get done I just cant afford all of it at once at the moment.
> 
> It will get done though, probably before Indy, maybee
> *



I dont want to hear excuses I just want to see *CHROME!!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 2 2005, 12:10 PM~3927591
> *I dont want to hear excuses I just want to see CHROME!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



I WILL CUT YOU!


----------



## PantyDropper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

Curtis holla at ric at cool cars......he wants to talk to you about the suspension coming off of your car.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 3 2005, 07:44 AM~3931360
> *Curtis holla at ric at cool cars......he wants to talk to you about the suspension coming off of your car.
> *


Yeah, I talked to him last week.

I went to the Parker Store this morning with Caranto to pick up my fittings! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I worked for hours to try and get my lowers as bare as I can get them so Jason dont shoot me........ :biggrin:

[attachmentid=297475]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=297477]


----------



## JBhydros

I have a check valve for you homie :biggrin: I didnt expect it until tomorrow


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 3 2005, 04:03 PM~3933455
> *I have a check valve for you homie  :biggrin: I didnt expect it until tomorrow
> *


:cheesy: Did you get the slow downs?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my chrome headers in today! :cheesy: HOOKER BABY!

[attachmentid=297782]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=297784]


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 02:47 PM~3933838
> *Got my chrome headers in today! :cheesy: HOOKER BABY!
> 
> [attachmentid=297782]
> *


sweet i got some off ebay just like those for $89.95....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

slow downs should be here tomorrow or wednesday for sure :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 04:48 PM~3933862
> *sweet i got some off ebay just like those for $89.95....j/k :biggrin:
> *


Kiss my ass Caranto! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 3 2005, 04:49 PM~3933865
> *slow downs should be here tomorrow or wednesday for sure  :biggrin:
> *


That 1" check is a beast isnt it? :0 :0


----------



## JBhydros

yeah its pretty heavy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 3 2005, 04:51 PM~3933893
> *yeah its pretty heavy  :biggrin:
> *


Kick Ass!!!!


----------



## Dizzle

CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. SORRY WE MISSED YOU AT THE ROACH MOTEL THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Oct 3 2005, 05:27 PM~3934210
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.  SORRY WE MISSED YOU AT THE ROACH MOTEL THIS WEEKEND.
> *


yea it did suck ass :uh: :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here's all my PARKER fittings! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=297911]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 05:54 PM~3934493
> *Here's all my PARKER fittings! :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=297911]
> *


show off


----------



## SixFourClownin

Check out these summa ma bitches! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=297914]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 05:55 PM~3934506
> *Check out the summa ma bitches! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> [attachmentid=297914]
> *


u chroming those


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 3 2005, 05:56 PM~3934519
> *u chroming those
> *


Chroming EVERYTHING! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 05:55 PM~3934506
> *Check out the summa ma bitches! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> [attachmentid=297914]
> *



Damn whose dirty ass hands. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 05:58 PM~3934537
> *Damn whose dirty ass hands.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Caranto's, the fittings look bigger in his hands because his hands are smaller. LOL


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 05:57 PM~3934527
> *Chroming EVERYTHING! :biggrin:
> *


u chroming hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 3 2005, 08:26 PM~3935575
> *u chroming haedlines :biggrin:
> *


Whats a haedline? :0 

My hardlines will be stainless, I had a bad experience with chrome hardlines. :thumbsdown:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 08:34 PM~3935631
> *Whats a haedline? :0
> 
> My hardlines will be stainless, I had a bad experience with chrome hardlines. :thumbsdown:
> *


sorry spell check :0


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

What's up Curt hope everything is well the car looks good as hell cant wait to get home and see it in person. Take care bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 4 2005, 05:44 AM~3937953
> *What's up Curt hope everything is well the car looks good as hell cant wait to get home and see it in person. Take care bro.
> *


Hey whats up Eric, I cant wait to see yours come together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon

all thoss fittings look sweet


----------



## SixFourClownin

They will look sweeter CHROME! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2005, 04:47 PM~3933846
> *[attachmentid=297784]
> *


Those are gonna look great Blue in about a week! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2005, 11:19 AM~3938610
> *Those are gonna look great Blue in about a week! :biggrin:
> *


yeah I thought the blue right next to the blue block would be cool! :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

THATS A SWEET ASS RIDE ,LOVE THA COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Nice ! Looks all nice !


----------



## JBhydros

got some nice slow downs in today :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 4 2005, 09:44 PM~3940205
> *got some nice slow downs in today  :thumbsup:
> *


post some pictures of em JB


----------



## JBhydros

I dont have a camera at my shop but I will or Curtis will later I am sure :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

You know I will post them up! :biggrin: I cant wait to see that 1" check, and those 1/2" slowdowns! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fabian

lets seeeeee some pics !


----------



## Mr Impala

did u say 1" check valves?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2005, 04:07 PM~3940354
> *did u say 1" check valves?
> *


Yeah, Parker 1" check valves and 1/2" Parker slowdowns.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

i see a frame wrap in someones future..

lift and lay he says, but then he goes and buys 1" checks and fittings


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 04:10 PM~3940378
> *i see a frame wrap in someones future..
> 
> lift and lay he says, but then he goes and buys 1" checks and fittings
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 04:10 PM~3940378
> *i see a frame wrap in someones future..
> 
> lift and lay he says, but then he goes and buys 1" checks and fittings
> *



Gotta be able to give em something for 2007. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

I got our QA department to snap a pic for you all


----------



## JBhydros




----------



## SixFourClownin

Oh shit! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

very nice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 04:15 PM~3940410
> *Gotta be able to give em something for 2007.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Tim my friend, we are giving it to them on a silver platter! :0 :0 :0 

MIDWEST BABY!


----------



## JBhydros

I am trying to find a pic of the 1" checks i got for tim i posted them on here somewhere but cant find it


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 04:30 PM~3940513
> *Tim my friend, we are giving it to them on a silver platter! :0 :0 :0
> 
> MIDWEST BABY!
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 4 2005, 04:31 PM~3940519
> *I am trying to find a pic of the 1" checks i got for tim i posted them on here somewhere but cant find it
> *


ask and you shall recieve. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sweet! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JBhydros

you da man Timmayyyyy!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

im just about tired of u curtis..... u get something new everyday.....show off :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 4 2005, 06:08 PM~3941379
> *im just about tired of u curtis..... u get something new everyday.....show off :biggrin:
> *


Im sorry Cheeks! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Brent just 2-way'd me and said my Hydraulics are done and that I could pick them up tomorrow night! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

hey curtis you find out about the rims for me?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 4 2005, 07:16 PM~3941890
> *hey curtis you find out about the rims for me?
> *


 I got you homie.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

cool thanks.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 07:12 PM~3941856
> *Brent just 2-way'd me and said my Hydraulics are done and that I could pick them up tomorrow night! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I had 4 of those fuckers a couple weeks ago


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:02 PM~3942209
> *I had 4 of those fuckers a couple weeks ago
> *



HAD :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:02 PM~3942209
> *I had 4 of those fuckers a couple weeks ago
> *


damn those look familiar :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:02 PM~3942209
> *I had 4 of those fuckers a couple weeks ago
> *


Damn, thats a BIG mother fucker! I cant wait to see mine tomorrow! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

BIG THANKS TO JBhydros! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

Picked up my 1/2" Slow downs and 1" check valve this morning at 6:30 AM, LOL

[attachmentid=299869]


----------



## SixFourClownin

1" check with the fittings on each end! WOW!
[attachmentid=299870]


----------



## JBhydros

No problem bro, cant wait to see that thing done :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 5 2005, 07:28 AM~3945204
> *No problem bro, cant wait to see that thing done  :thumbsup:
> *


Me either, its been over a year now. :uh: I guess the best things come to you when you wait.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 5 2005, 05:25 AM~3945199
> *1" check with the fittings on each end! WOW!
> [attachmentid=299870]
> *


when are you telling them you are wrapping a frame???? or do you want me to keep it a secret??????? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

^^^^ :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 5 2005, 08:37 AM~3945304
> *^^^^ :0  :roflmao:  :0 :roflmao:  :0
> *


Well I guess the cats out of the bag now!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 5 2005, 04:24 AM~3945197
> *BIG THANKS TO JBhydros! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> Picked up my 1/2" Slow downs and 1" check valve this morning at 6:30 AM, LOL
> 
> [attachmentid=299869]
> *


How much were these Curtis? Can JB hook me up on some of these. :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

what are you needing what size's ??????? 
I will pm you


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Oct 5 2005, 08:56 AM~3945331
> *How much were these Curtis? Can JB hook me up on some of these. :biggrin:
> *


There you have it


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

:thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 5 2005, 05:43 AM~3945313
> *Well I guess the cats out of the bag now!
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Went to Brent's house tonight to pick up my setup! Pics later on :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

There is still a couple nick nack parts that I will receive tomorrow, so dont be like, man wheres this and wheres that. LOL

PITBULL HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, here are the pics I have been waiting to post now for a while, :biggrin:

This is everything minus stupid shit not worth taking pics of.

8" Chrome for the front
12" Black for the back

[attachmentid=300813]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300817]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Marzocchi Pumpheads

[attachmentid=300819]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Polished Oil Coolers!

[attachmentid=300822]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300824]


----------



## SixFourClownin

My FIRST ever ADEX!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

[attachmentid=300825]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300827]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300829]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300830]


----------



## SixFourClownin

And my Adex and my 2 rear pump dumps.

[attachmentid=300832]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300833]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300836]


----------



## SixFourClownin

I love the pitbull logo!

[attachmentid=300838]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300840]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300842]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300844]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300845]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=300847]


----------



## timdog57

Looks good. I like how you set the blocks to take pics.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 08:54 AM~3952084
> *Looks good.  I like how you set the blocks to take pics.
> *


Yeah, you know.


----------



## "G-Money"

I now know its been a long min sense I last have been on lil. 
What happen with you keeping the air ride on the 4?
I like seeing the new pumps that you have for it. Good work on the car so far.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Oct 6 2005, 10:04 AM~3952311
> *I now know its been a long min sense I last have been on lil.
> What happen with you keeping the air ride on the 4?
> I like seeing the new pumps that you have for it. Good work on the car so far.
> *


Man, I wasnt thinking straight homie, bags on a '64? Nah homie, Juice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBhydros

looks good bro, PM me your fax number :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 10:41 AM~3952508
> *Man, I wasnt thinking straight homie, bags on a '64? Nah homie, Juice! :thumbsup:
> *



Homie you have seen the............................................














:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 09:41 AM~3952508
> *Man, I wasnt thinking straight homie, bags on a '64? Nah homie, Juice! :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated

Those pumps look sweet, I might have to run those next year after I redo my car


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 11:06 AM~3952690
> *Homie you have seen the............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I think I was fooling myself, :dunno: Im good now though, Im happier thats for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Oct 6 2005, 11:09 AM~3952716
> *Those pumps look sweet, I might have to run those next year after I redo my car
> *


Nice! They are great pumps man, really thought out not just thrown together, Brent's doing it right!


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 10:11 AM~3952733
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I think I was fooling myself, :dunno: Im good now though, Im happier thats for sure! :thumbsup:
> *




you didn't see it on your own.....you had help but hey what are brothers for?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


:barf: air-ride

:worship: juice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 6 2005, 02:11 PM~3953736
> *you didn't see it on your own.....you had help but hey what are brothers for?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :barf: air-ride
> 
> :worship: juice
> *


I know you made me see the light.


----------



## Big Shizzle

:biggrin:


----------



## caranto

hurry up and buy!!!! :happysad:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 03:01 PM~3954038
> *hurry up and buy!!!! :happysad:
> *


 Huh?


----------



## caranto

:uh:    :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :angry:  :machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 03:31 PM~3954292
> *:uh:        :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :angry:    :machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


:dunno: WTF?


----------



## timdog57

WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## caranto

hurry up and buy! thats what you need to tell your customers! :biggrin: (menace to society)


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 04:05 PM~3954646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that you on the far left blowing awaY? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 04:05 PM~3954646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up with that Dan?


----------



## caranto

come on everyone i think we are confusing curtis! and me. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 04:17 PM~3954763
> *come on everyone i think we are confusing curtis!  and me. :biggrin:
> *


Huh? :uh: 






:biggrin:


----------



## caranto

wtf :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im confused. I wanna know whats up with Dans post.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 04:23 PM~3954843
> *Im confused. I wanna know whats up with Dans post.
> *


it's a bandwagon :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 04:31 PM~3954902
> *it's a bandwagon  :biggrin:
> *


I know that, what bandwagon are you refering to?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 04:11 PM~3954713
> *Whats up with that Dan?
> *


wtf :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 04:05 PM~3954646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what that another CCE hopper :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 08:54 AM~3952084
> *Looks good.  I like how you set the blocks to take pics.
> *


damn thats pretty slick it took me a min. to realize :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 04:36 PM~3954934
> *I know that, what bandwagon are you refering to?
> *


The one all lowriders have been on for 40+ years juicing their rides :0


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 6 2005, 01:31 PM~3954902
> *it's a bandwagon  :biggrin:
> *



Your damn right it is!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2005, 06:39 PM~3955774
> *The one all lowriders have been on for 40+ years juicing their rides  :0
> *


Oh I see, Dans talking about the Hydraulic bandwagon?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 07:42 PM~3956176
> *Oh I see, Dans talking about the Hydraulic bandwagon?
> *


yea curtis what the hell were you thinking :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2005, 09:22 PM~3956727
> *yea curtis what the hell were you thinking  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


I dunno,  :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper




----------



## SixFourClownin

I went to Jason's house today to assemble my pumps! :cheesy: Pics later tonight! 

Thanks Jason! :thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

looking good Curtis


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 9 2005, 08:42 PM~3971237
> *I went to Jason's house today to assemble my pumps! :cheesy: Pics later tonight!
> 
> Thanks Jason! :thumbsup:
> *



Pics?? :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 10 2005, 10:45 AM~3974210
> *Pics??  :dunno:
> *


I fell asleep last night before I could post pics, LOL, and this morning fucking thieves (spellcheck) broke in and stole everything out of 3 of our cars. :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 10 2005, 10:54 AM~3974227
> *I fell asleep last night before I could post pics, LOL, and this morning fucking thieves (spellcheck) broke in and stole everything out of 3 of our cars. :angry:
> *


WTF????? At your house? :angry:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 9 2005, 06:42 PM~3971237
> *I went to Jason's house today to assemble my pumps! :cheesy: Pics later tonight!
> 
> Thanks Jason! :thumbsup:
> *


you did it i just supervised!!!!!


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 10 2005, 09:54 AM~3974227
> *I fell asleep last night before I could post pics, LOL, and this morning fucking thieves (spellcheck) broke in and stole everything out of 3 of our cars. :angry:
> *


wtf? i hope you are kidding


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 

[attachmentid=305469]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305470]


----------



## JBhydros

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my chrome shocks this morning, at least something good happend today. :uh:

[attachmentid=305471]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305472]


----------



## SixFourClownin

More motor work! :cheesy: Should be in the car today! Pics tomorrow hopefully, but for the meantime, here is what is done now.

[attachmentid=305574]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, the chrome header made a BIG difference. :0

[attachmentid=305580]


----------



## Mastodon

what's going on with this ride at the moment?


EDIT: looking good!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305589]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305591]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305598]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305604]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305617]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305619]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305623]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=305627]


----------



## timdog57

Looks good Curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 10 2005, 01:26 PM~3974867
> *Looks good Curtis
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## fabian

looks real nice


----------



## SixFourClownin

OH SHIT SON! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=305954]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=305957]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=305962]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=305973]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=305991]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! CURTIS, DA FOE LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2005, 04:47 PM~3976073
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! CURTIS, DA FOE LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


  Thanks homie, cant wait to get to Miami! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 10 2005, 04:50 PM~3976107
> * Thanks homie, cant wait to get to Miami! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PantyDropper

u got that beeeiotch in there. :0


----------



## peanut

looking good curtis. love the color


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Oct 11 2005, 12:47 AM~3978980
> *looking good curtis. love the color
> *


Thanks peanut!  I cant wait to be rollin again!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Doin the damn thing Curt, Looks real nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 11 2005, 06:46 AM~3979803
> *Doin the damn thing Curt, Looks real nice.
> *


Thanks Eric  How are things overseas?


----------



## 187_Regal

ewwwwww weeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddychic

OOOOOHHHHH my gosh!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 11 2005, 06:53 AM~3980074
> *Thanks Eric  How are things overseas?
> *


 So far so good I work daily with Iraqie citizens so its kinda nice dealing and learning there culture. Hows things at the shop tell everyone I said hi there and I should be home soon well about 91/2 months thats sooner than 12.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting closer! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=309278]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309281]


----------



## 187_Regal

dizzzzaaaaaaaaam


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309286]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309288]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309289]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309290]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309293]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309297]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Look at these two goofballs!

[attachmentid=309298]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309300]


----------



## 187_Regal

OMG its daren...LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309301]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309304]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309305]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309306]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309310]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309312]


----------



## juandik

your car is lookin great,i was wondering what the brass piece was all up in the chrome shot. that would look nice if it was relocatd to behind the carb with hard line. no idea what your plan is with it just thought i'd through out a little sugg. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

That shit is tight mine going to look stupid next year.


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309315]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309317]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309318]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309319]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=309320]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 12 2005, 02:34 PM~3987368
> *your car is lookin great,i was wondering what the brass piece was all up in the chrome shot. that would look nice if it was relocatd to behind the carb with hard line. no idea what your plan is with it just thought i'd through out a little sugg. :thumbsup:
> *


I told my motor guy to make it as clean as possible, I will throw out that suggestion and see what he says, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TwOtYme

your ride is looking sick!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 12 2005, 01:35 PM~3987373
> *That shit is tight mine going to look stupid next year.
> *



your crazy....your shit is the one everyone is trying to catch!!


----------



## Dolle

Thanks for the compliment but now I have alot of catching up to do


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 12 2005, 03:21 PM~3987666
> *Thanks for the compliment but now I have alot of catching up to do
> *


Hey whats up bro? Good to see you one here! Man you are my inspiration to even go this far, I have always looked at your car and dreamed to make mine look as good!


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 12 2005, 02:42 PM~3987812
> *Hey whats up bro? Good to see you one here! Man you are my inspiration to even go this far, I have always looked at your car and dreamed to make mine look as good!
> *



told ya scott


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 12 2005, 11:34 AM~3987368
> *your car is lookin great,i was wondering what the brass piece was all up in the chrome shot. that would look nice if it was relocatd to behind the carb with hard line. no idea what your plan is with it just thought i'd through out a little sugg. :thumbsup:
> *



Looks like an oil pressure sender to me.


Curtis you find that belt, and are you running a 7" brake booster?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 12 2005, 08:59 PM~3989793
> *Looks like an oil pressure sender to me.
> Curtis you find that belt,  and are you running a 7" brake booster?
> *


No luck on the belt yet, I should see him today, hopefully he has the answer we are looking for.
Yes, Im running a 7".


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Time to personalize my new ride!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 06:56 AM~3992183
> *Time to personalize my new ride!
> *


LOL, a whole lot of personalizing?


----------



## caranto

looks o.k





































































j/k i hate you your a dick!!!!!! shit thats the jealousy talking....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 13 2005, 08:13 AM~3992234
> *looks o.k
> j/k i hate you your a dick!!!!!! shit thats the jealousy talking....... :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Shit I cant wait to see it roll out of Mikes garage and to Dales house, and then my favorite spot! YOUR HOUSE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 13 2005, 07:06 AM~3992189
> *LOL, a whole lot of personalizing?
> *


 :0 A WHOLE LOT OF PINSTRIPING!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 08:51 AM~3992297
> *:0  A WHOLE LOT OF PINSTRIPING!
> *


Yeah, I really went all out with the stripes, I figured under the clear I better do what I want now.

Im going to Miami! :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

Looks real nice !


----------



## Mr Impala

man loooks nice your so far into it now you might as well go all the way and get a setup like this


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2005, 01:22 PM~3993284
> *man loooks nice your so far into it now you might as well go all the way and get a setup like this
> *


Brent, I have been thinking real hard about getting a serpintine (spellcheck) system, maybee that will be my upgrade for next year, along with a painted belly..........shhhhhhhh.


----------



## caranto

march serp. system is the shit!!!!!!!!! $1500 too much for my shallow pockets!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 13 2005, 04:47 PM~3994489
> *march serp. system is the shit!!!!!!!!!  $1500 too much for my shallow pockets!
> *



Very nice set up


----------



## Mr Impala

march is nice but only comes in aluminum you have to chrome it and S&P has the best chrome out there. Bowtie can get u a good price on S&P


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 13 2005, 12:47 PM~3994159
> *Brent, I have been thinking real hard about getting a serpintine (spellcheck) system, maybee that will be my upgrade for next year, along with a painted belly..........shhhhhhhh.
> *


isnt lowriding just about over for you guys this year? I know its kinda seasonal due to the weather


----------



## juandik

whats up with the stich welded frame wrap?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2005, 05:00 PM~3994598
> *march is nice but only comes in aluminum you have to chrome it and S&P has the best chrome out there. Bowtie can get u a good price on S&P
> *


I might have to give you a call. 

Yeah, lowriding is about over for us, about 1 more month and is curtains for us.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 13 2005, 05:05 PM~3994629
> *whats up with the stich welded frame wrap?
> *



That looks like a convertible frame and they are like that from the factory.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 13 2005, 09:09 AM~3992334
> *Yeah, I really went all out with the stripes, I figured under the clear I better do what I want now.
> 
> Im going to Miami! :cheesy:
> *


THATS THE WAY TO DO IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2005, 05:59 PM~3995036
> *That looks like a convertible frame and they are like that from the factory.
> *


 so the frqme doesn't look wraped and molded to you?...i can't tell for sure


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2005, 04:01 PM~3994606
> *isnt lowriding just about over for you guys this year? I know its kinda seasonal due to the weather
> *



it's never over homie.....it's a year round thang to some......if not ridin we workin on tha ride


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2005, 03:59 PM~3995036
> *That looks like a convertible frame and they are like that from the factory.
> *


damn!! tim's right again!!!! no it all.....vert frame.  you can see the extra dody mount on the passanger side too.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 08:14 AM~3998499
> *damn!! tim's right again!!!! no it all.....vert frame.  you can see the extra dody mount on the passanger side too.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Master B has taught me well.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2005, 08:12 AM~3998598
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Master B has taught me well.
> *


I don't know if I would call a friend master B! That's kinda gross :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 14 2005, 11:23 AM~3998956
> *I don't know if I would call a friend master B!  That's kinda gross :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 14 2005, 07:41 AM~3998469
> *it's never over homie.....it's a year round thang to some......if not ridin we workin on tha ride
> *


Yeah, its never "over" we just dont ride when it snows.


----------



## 187_Regal

shit....people dont ride out here....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im going to ride when its done.


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2005, 02:49 PM~4011204
> *Im going to ride when its done.
> *


 shit i rode the stand in winter too 



Thats why it was wrecked every year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Oct 16 2005, 02:58 PM~4011254
> *shit i rode the stang in winter too
> Thats why it was wrecked every year :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Oct 16 2005, 05:58 PM~4011254
> *shit i rode the stand in winter too
> Thats why it was wrecked every year :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, tell me about it, I drove the Expedition and the Lincoln in the winter, I remember doing donuts in Rallys parking lot, and also remember driving the lincoln home from Seans at like 4 in the morning with almost 4 inches of snow on the ground I couldnt see 2 feet in front of me it was coming down so hard and thick, those were the days.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Time to personalize my new ride!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2005, 07:49 PM~4012989
> *Time to personalize my new ride!
> *



You gonna Keep it Real?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 16 2005, 10:50 PM~4013001
> *You gonna Keep it Real?
> *


As real as it gets. DINSMORE 4 LIFE NAGGA!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2005, 10:47 PM~4012976
> *Yeah, tell me about it, I drove the Expedition and the Lincoln in the winter, I remember doing donuts in Rallys parking lot, and also remember driving the lincoln home from Seans at like 4 in the morning with almost 4 inches of snow on the ground I couldnt see 2 feet in front of me it was coming down so hard and thick, those were the days.
> *


i drove my shit in the snow many of time.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2005, 10:49 PM~4012989
> *Time to personalize my new ride!
> *


Whats the deal? What do you mean Seth?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2005, 08:23 PM~4013208
> *Whats the deal? What do you mean Seth?
> *


He prefers his stage name Sean Dinsmore.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 16 2005, 11:32 PM~4013270
> *He prefers his stage name Sean Dinsmore.
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

:dunno: you guys have really been confusing me lately! :angry:


----------



## badass 64

More pics Uso!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 17 2005, 07:02 AM~4014343
> *More pics Uso!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hopefully today I will have more pics of the motor, should be ready to roll sometme this week.

Then from there she goes to the stereo guys house for a custom made box and fake out panels, then off to Carantos for the hydraulics, and that should about wrap it up other than putting the interior back together. :uh: ALMOST, been taking to long homie.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2005, 12:13 PM~4014355
> *been taking to long homie.
> *


...It allways feels like it does! :uh:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Curtis, the engine looks great, But I do agree with Mr. Impala... get the serpentine belt system..... but even w/o it not to many east coast cars will be albe to keep up with you.... when you get the belly done with all that chrome, all i can say is "Figgita about it"....


----------



## indyzmosthated

looks good cutis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 17 2005, 10:34 AM~4014784
> *Curtis, the engine looks great, But I do agree with Mr. Impala... get the serpentine belt system..... but even w/o it not to many east coast cars will be albe to keep up with you.... when you get the belly done with all that chrome, all i can say is "Figgita about it"....
> *


 Thanks homie, serpentine system will be added, sometime in the near future.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Oct 17 2005, 10:36 AM~4014789
> *looks good cutis
> *


Thanks Matt, I cant wait to see what you do different to your four.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I copy and paste your subtitle everytime I see something new. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 16 2005, 11:32 PM~4013270
> *He prefers his stage name Sean Dinsmore.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

What the fuck are you doing Russ! :angry: 

[attachmentid=315497]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=315498]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=315499]


----------



## SixFourClownin

BLING!

[attachmentid=315505]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=315507]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=315508]


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

[attachmentid=315510]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=315511]


----------



## 187_Regal

I was pissing in the gas tank.........LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah i got man boobs.....I know....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 17 2005, 02:36 PM~4016123
> *I was pissing in the gas tank.........LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah i got man boobs.....I know....LOL
> *


I was going to say who's that chick messing with my gas door, and then I seen the next pic, LOL


----------



## Dolle

:biggrin: damn that shit looks good


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2005, 08:14 AM~4014936
> *Thanks Matt, I cant wait to see what you do different to your four.
> *



frame off baby :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2005, 01:15 PM~4015968
> *[attachmentid=315511]
> *


is the whole frame painted the same as the rest of the car


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 18 2005, 04:23 AM~4021260
> *is the whole frame painted the same as the rest of the car
> *


Painted from the firewall up, when I paint the belly Im doing the rest, just like how Sean did his.


----------



## Mastodon

are you going to have to take it apart again for the juice?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 18 2005, 01:43 PM~4022825
> *are you going to have to take it apart again for the juice?
> *


Nope, Caranto is that good, he is going to put all my chrome on while its there.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 18 2005, 02:13 PM~4023024
> *Nope, Caranto is that good, he is going to put all my chrome on while its there.
> *



Is he really? :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

Not saying Caranto isn't good, but why would you need to take a car apart to put hydraulics on it??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 18 2005, 03:42 PM~4023721
> *Not saying Caranto isn't good, but why would you need to take a car apart to put hydraulics on it??
> *


 :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## caranto

you have to pull the body off to put the wrapped frame under it!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 18 2005, 04:18 PM~4023936
> *you have to pull the body off to put the wrapped frame under it!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 18 2005, 12:42 PM~4023721
> *Not saying Caranto isn't good, but why would you need to take a car apart to put hydraulics on it??
> *


i dunno, i thought it might make it easier and there would be less of a risk of scratching that paint :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 18 2005, 04:18 PM~4023936
> *you have to pull the body off to put the wrapped frame under it!
> *


:cheesy:  Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 18 2005, 05:15 PM~4024347
> *:cheesy:  Shhhhhhhh!
> *


 :0


----------



## OGJordan

We already heard about your wrapped frame a few pages back Curtis, remember?? :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 18 2005, 09:27 PM~4026423
> *We already heard about your wrapped frame a few pages back Curtis, remember?? :0
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*~*~*~PROJECT REDO~*~*~*

Time to personalize my new ride!

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318558]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318560]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318580]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318598]


----------



## Dolle

:biggrin: Thank for the hook up on the magazines


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318663]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318665]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318666]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dont like the way this looks so Im going to have to do some chroming a polishing.
[attachmentid=318667]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=318668]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WHAT IN THE FUCK IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE CURTIS? LOL! :uh: Looks like a giant robotic spider on your radiator!!!!

Cant you use your OG fanshroud, and use a billet spacer and a Flex-a-lite fan? I thought Dan modified the the OG fanshroud so it would mount properly on the Aluminum Radiator?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2005, 05:01 PM~4032386
> *WHAT IN THE FUCK IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE CURTIS? LOL! :uh: Looks like a giant robotic spider on your radiator!!!!
> 
> Cant you use your OG fanshroud, and use a billet spacer and a Flex-a-lite fan? I thought Dan modified the the OG fanshroud so it would mount properly on the Aluminum Radiator?
> *


This is what I got from him, I am going to modify it to make it look ALOT better.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2005, 05:01 PM~4032386
> *WHAT IN THE FUCK IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE CURTIS? LOL! :uh: Looks like a giant robotic spider on your radiator!!!!
> 
> Cant you use your OG fanshroud, and use a billet spacer and a Flex-a-lite fan? I thought Dan modified the the OG fanshroud so it would mount properly on the Aluminum Radiator?
> *


 the OG fanshroud is in the garbage dump, lol

hey Curtis, those radiators polish up real nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 19 2005, 06:58 PM~4033216
> *the OG fanshroud is in the garbage dump, lol
> 
> hey Curtis, those radiators polish up real nice.
> *


Yeah, I seen one polished, Im going to chrome all the fan pieces and probably have a shroud made or stick a chrome OG one on there, I am going to have the radiator polished by a professional.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 19 2005, 08:34 PM~4033900
> *Yeah, I seen one polished, Im going to chrome all the fan pieces and probably have a shroud made or stick a chrome OG one on there, I am going to have the radiator polished by a professional.
> *


summit sells some really nice brackets, I just didnt want to dish out 80 bucks for them at the time.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Extremly nice!!! I'm lovin the 64!!! KEEP IT UP BRO!!!


----------



## badass 64

Looking kool Uce!


----------



## BigLinc

dish out the money and get a chrome electric fan, youve gone this far, might as well


----------



## timdog57

No half steppin.


----------



## Big Shizzle

dan can you still get me an aluminum radiator for the caddy? Let me know 502-376-6022


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 20 2005, 08:23 AM~4036677
> *No half steppin.
> *


Yeah, Im going to get the chrome fan, fan shroud and polish the radiator.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 20 2005, 12:04 PM~4037706
> *Yeah, Im going to get the chrome fan, fan shroud and polish the radiator.
> *



There you go.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 20 2005, 11:04 AM~4037706
> *Yeah, Im going to get the chrome fan, fan shroud and polish the radiator.
> *


u got that batt tie down polished yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 20 2005, 01:16 PM~4038220
> *u got that batt tie down polished yet?
> *


:angry: Nope, Im going to send that to the polishers when I send my radiator.


----------



## PORK CHOP

http://www.sheendigital.com/alba/


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Oct 20 2005, 08:02 PM~4042521
> *http://www.sheendigital.com/alba/
> *


I don't even need to click that to tell its a pic of what Curtis looks like in the morning!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 20 2005, 11:03 PM~4042530
> *I don't even need to click that to tell its a pic of what Curtis looks like in the morning!
> *


LOL, that fucker Porky got my ass too!


----------



## heavyroller_78

:biggrin: god damn that bitch is clean! keep it up uce!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Oct 20 2005, 11:15 PM~4042617
> *:biggrin: god damn that bitch is clean! keep it up uce!
> *


 Thanks homie.


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good curtis :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~, Time to personalize my new ride! 

THIS TOPIC IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY CURTIS PIVOT,AND HIS 127 SPONSORS.

DONT GO ANYWHERE, MORE TO COME ON THIS BLUE SPARKLY BEAST.
:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2005, 11:24 PM~4042675
> *~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~, Time to personalize my new ride!
> 
> THIS TOPIC IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY CURTIS PIVOT,AND HIS 127 SPONSORS.
> 
> DONT GO ANYWHERE, MORE TO COME ON THIS BLUE SPARKLY BEAST.
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Shit Im just posting day by day whats going on, a REAL build up thread. :biggrin: Plus I was never popular in high school, LOL J/K


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz

coming out good.....very nice


----------



## outkastwagon

curtis your car is the shit :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by outkastwagon_@Oct 21 2005, 03:33 AM~4043617
> *curtis your car is the shit  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Brent, I cant wait to see what your will look like once Josh lays the lines............ :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 20 2005, 11:57 PM~4042887
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Shit Im just posting day by day whats going on, a REAL build up thread. :biggrin: Plus I was never popular in high school, LOL J/K
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

nice four....i expect it from you though


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

I'm so damn jealous :angry: 

How bout the car is yours but we keep it at my house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westrides

cant wait to see your trophies when you get this ride out you should have a stack :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

curtis your cars is so nice bro....keep up the good work


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone for the props! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

sup curtis...i hadnt looked at the car in awhile and damn it looks beautiful.


----------



## tlc64impala

This car is bad ass


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 23 2005, 02:31 PM~4055199
> *This car is bad ass
> *


yes it is


----------



## caddychic

i agree!


----------



## Dolle

The badest six four in louisville


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 24 2005, 12:14 PM~4060436
> *The badest six four in louisville
> *


 Thanks homie, you drove me to build it this way. Thanks for the inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 24 2005, 11:14 AM~4060436
> *The badest six four in louisville
> *



Damn your giving him the title just like that????  :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

less talk, more pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 25 2005, 12:26 PM~4067191
> *less talk, more pics
> *


No shit, hopefully some new pics real soon.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 20 2005, 09:04 AM~4037706
> *Yeah, Im going to get the chrome fan, fan shroud and polish the radiator.
> *



sell the stuff u have and buy one from mattson radiator in buena park california. I think mine was 875.00 ready to go


----------



## SydneyStyle

nice


----------



## YellowAmigo

That radiator is hott..... if possible you should try to get that Curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 25 2005, 09:09 PM~4070397
> *That radiator is hott..... if possible you should try to get that Curtis
> *


Im going to save my bread and polish the one I got.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 25 2005, 07:10 AM~4066130
> *Damn your giving him the title just like that????   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: not giving the title up just passing it along for awile.


----------



## SixFourClownin

More progress, goes to Dales next friday! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=326560]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=326564]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=326566]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=326568]


----------



## caranto

this car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!! but, that fan is hidious! you need to trash that beeyach!


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=326573]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=326575]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 26 2005, 02:50 PM~4075483
> *this car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  but, that fan is hidious! you need to trash that beeyach!
> *


Yeah I know, Im working on that right now, anyone know where I can get a OG fan and fan shroud?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 26 2005, 02:50 PM~4075483
> *this car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  but, that fan is hidious! you need to trash that beeyach!
> *


THATS THE NECK CUTTER MANG!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 26 2005, 02:59 PM~4075580
> *Yeah I know, Im working on that right now, anyone know where I can get a OG fan and fan shroud?
> *


the stock shit sucks for cooling, i had a nice blade and spacer combo on there before I went to electric and it SUUUUUUCKED


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 26 2005, 04:08 PM~4076012
> *the stock shit sucks for cooling, i had a nice blade and spacer combo on there before I went to electric and it SUUUUUUCKED
> *


I might just have whats on there chromed.  confused at the moment.


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 26 2005, 01:26 PM~4076111
> *I might just have whats on there chromed.  confused at the moment.
> *


I never had problems with mine over heating.
Curtis, pm ghettoblaster I think he has an extra fan and shroud


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Oct 26 2005, 06:06 PM~4076777
> *I never had problems with mine over heating.
> Curtis, pm ghettoblaster I think he has an extra fan and shroud
> *


Will do, thanks!


----------



## grand prix78

so is it running yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 27 2005, 12:18 AM~4079497
> *so is it running yet?
> *


ALMOST, I know for sure next week it goes for exhaust and next friday it goes to the stereo shop. So it has to be running by then, last he said was that the fuel and tranny lines had to be hooked up.


----------



## GrammarNinja

> *next friday it goes to the stereo shop*


Aren't YOU the stereo shop?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Oct 27 2005, 02:54 PM~4082870
> *Aren't YOU the stereo shop?
> *


I sell the stuff, let me rephrase that, It's going to the installers shop.  GrammarNinja.


----------



## GrammarNinja

GrammarNinja was not being a smartass. He thought you installed as well. Didn't your shop do the Expedition install??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Oct 27 2005, 05:10 PM~4083679
> *GrammarNinja was not being a smartass.  He thought you installed as well.  Didn't your shop do the Expedition install??
> *


I was just fucking with you anyway, Nah I had Chris Anderson did my install, he does Alpines demo vehicles.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I ordered a chrome and polished Adex yesterday, this is the only update I have for you guys.


----------



## 187_Regal

hey that video is tiiiiight.....the one we watched in the caddy yesterday.....


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Oct 27 2005, 02:10 PM~4083679
> *GrammarNinja was not being a smartass.  He thought you installed as well.  Didn't your shop do the Expedition install??
> *


 :0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 25 2005, 11:26 AM~4067191
> *less talk, more pics
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 28 2005, 12:02 PM~4087530
> *hey that video is tiiiiight.....the one we watched in the caddy yesterday.....
> *


Aint it though! I watch it everyday in the Lac.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 28 2005, 06:33 PM~4090239
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I know, right. Soon.


----------



## BigLinc

tick, tock, tick, tock


----------



## OURLIFE

curtis you get that pm i sent you about some paint?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 28 2005, 09:30 PM~4091458
> *curtis you get that pm i sent you about some paint?
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Oct 28 2005, 10:30 PM~4091458
> *curtis you get that pm i sent you about some paint?
> *


yeah, your best bet would be to call me at my shop though, 502-964-6652


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

:wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 30 2005, 08:46 AM~4098274
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Eric, were counting down the days untill you get back home!


----------



## eddiebmartinez

Nice Ride !


----------



## SixFourClownin

I ordered a new engine harness and a front light harness, I also bought blue electrical tape to wrap the black harness up to match the car, should look good. :biggrin:

I also had to order a new rear antenna because the two I had didnt match 100% (bought from 2 different places :uh, and I ordered a new door mirror because the body shop broke one putting them on.


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 09:42 AM~4113176
> * I also bought blue electrical tape to wrap the black harness up to match the car, should look good. :biggrin:
> 
> *


ummm


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 1 2005, 12:45 PM~4113192
> *ummm
> *


:uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle

It will look good curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 1 2005, 01:44 PM~4113601
> *It will look good curtis
> *


Thanks Big Shizzle!


----------



## 187_Regal

not without a smoothed engine block it wont....LMAO


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 1 2005, 03:28 PM~4114270
> *not without a smoothed engine block it wont....LMAO
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Like you can even see THAT much of the block, :uh:

[attachmentid=333965]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 1 2005, 02:28 PM~4114270
> *not without a smoothed engine block it wont....LMAO
> *


 you guys caught that huh? :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

motor looks good curtis....... i cant wait till im that far ahead....... one question....... how good is the clear from kirker..... i think i finally found the color im goin with........ looks like the lou is gonna do big shit next season....


----------



## skandalouz

:uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 02:31 PM~4114290
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Like you can even see THAT much of the block, :uh:
> 
> [attachmentid=333965]
> *


hey curtis, is that bare steel between your intake and valve covers? you gonna touch that up?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 09:39 PM~4116899
> *hey curtis, is that bare steel between your intake and valve covers?  you gonna touch that up?
> *


As far as I know there is no bare steel that can be seen, but if there is there will be a touch up session over the whole car before it hits the streets.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 08:13 PM~4117577
> *As far as I know there is no bare steel that can be seen, but if there is there will be a touch up session over the whole car before it hits the streets.
> *



as far as you know? its visible in the above pic fool!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 1 2005, 10:23 PM~4117649
> *as far as you know?  its visible in the above pic fool!
> *


damn, thems fightin words


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 1 2005, 11:23 PM~4117649
> *as far as you know?  its visible in the above pic fool!
> *


Point it out to me, all I see is the rolled edge of the vlave cover sitting aginst the intake, but it doesnt matter because if there is it will be touched up when it done.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 08:25 PM~4117666
> *Point it out to me, all I see is the rolled edge of the vlave cover sitting aginst the intake, but it doesnt matter because if there is it will be touched up when it done.
> *



PM sent, I can mail you a pic if need be!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 1 2005, 11:51 PM~4117902
> *PM sent,  I can mail you a pic if need be!
> *


LOL, I hear you, PM resent, I can send you a pic of my anus if need be! uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 10:52 PM~4117922
> *LOL, I hear you, PM resent, I can send you a pic of my anus if need be! uffin:
> *


oh shit! :barf:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 08:54 PM~4117940
> *oh shit!  :barf:
> *



reminds me of a Certain Birthday cake! :0


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 08:52 PM~4117922
> *LOL, I hear you, PM resent, I can send you a pic of my anus if need be! uffin:
> *



haha, no thanks, I'm sure there is a pic or 2 of you floating around LIL somewhere! :0


----------



## Big Shizzle

I missed the progress pics of your car skandalouz......


Dan I sure wish you had the eye you do now when you "built" the 64 before Curtis got it.......it would have saved him alot of work and money....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 2 2005, 12:11 AM~4118102
> *I missed the progress pics of your car skandalouz......
> Dan I sure wish you had the eye you do now when you "built" the 64 before Curtis got it.......it would have saved him alot of work and money....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGJordan

My feelings EXACTLY Sean...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 1 2005, 11:11 PM~4118102
> *I missed the progress pics of your car skandalouz......
> Dan I sure wish you had the eye you do now when you "built" the 64 before Curtis got it.......it would have saved him alot of work and money....
> *


well sean, you'd think it was your money and time that Curtis was putting into his 64, the way youre acting so concerned about it. If curtis didnt like what he seen when he came to get it he could have walked, so he must have seen it for what it was and knew he could do more with it.
some of you guys act like fucking children. 
spend your time looking for sponsors for your hydros and dont worry about what I "built"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~, Time to personalize my new ride!
*

:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 1 2005, 11:11 PM~4118102
> *I missed the progress pics of your car skandalouz......
> Dan I sure wish you had the eye you do now when you "built" the 64 before Curtis got it.......it would have saved him alot of work and money....
> *


sean, your my homie for life, but noone forced curtis to buy the 64, if it were too much work he could of found another, ya know?


----------



## TRUDAWG

Great job so far, truely inspiring, but I must ask, why you bought a car for so much, and turned around and redid the whole car? Seems as though you could have gotten a nice project for half, and done the exact same thing. I always wondered, but the comments posted above prompted me to ask


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 2 2005, 10:42 PM~4124781
> *Great job so far, truely inspiring, but I must ask, why you bought a car for so much, and turned around and redid the whole car? Seems as though you could have gotten a nice project for half, and done the exact same thing. I always wondered, but the comments posted above prompted me to ask
> *


Well the reason I bought Dans car was because for the price the car was SOLID as fuck top to bottom and even under it, so I weighed my options, buy a project and build ground up and replace metal and other shit, or buy Dans and just rebuild it, either way I go I would have bought new trim and built it my way, this way saved me time, the money would have been the same after you buy the sheet metal and have someone cut the rusted panels out and weld the new ones back in.

Its Ok that you asked, Im sure ALOT of people have been wondering the same thing for ALONG time, but now you know.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2005, 10:25 PM~4125219
> *Well the reason I bought Dans car was because for the price the car was SOLID as fuck top to bottom and even under it, so I weighed my options, buy a project and build ground up and replace metal and other shit, or buy Dans and just rebuild it, either way I go I would have bought new trim and built it my way, this way saved me time, the money would have been the same after you buy the sheet metal and have someone cut the rusted panels out and weld the new ones back in.
> 
> Its Ok that you asked, Im sure ALOT of people have been wondering the same thing for ALONG time, but now you know.
> *


Im just glad the car went to someone who is stepping it up quite a few notches, instead of running it into the ground :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 2 2005, 11:45 PM~4125391
> *Im just glad the car went to someone who is stepping it up quite a few notches, instead of running it into the ground :thumbsup:
> *


You know I sometime think back to when I was emailing and PM'ing you about the car, I think you thought I was bullshitting didnt you? I remember back when my LIL name was "Looking For A 64 Impala SS" or something like that, and you was like "this ones for sale" I think I said something like "yeah, thats out of my league" LOL.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2005, 10:25 PM~4125219
> *Well the reason I bought Dans car was because for the price the car was SOLID as fuck top to bottom and even under it, so I weighed my options, buy a project and build ground up and replace metal and other shit, or buy Dans and just rebuild it, either way I go I would have bought new trim and built it my way, this way saved me time, the money would have been the same after you buy the sheet metal and have someone cut the rusted panels out and weld the new ones back in.
> 
> Its Ok that you asked, Im sure ALOT of people have been wondering the same thing for ALONG time, but now you know.
> *


I totally agree with this idea, thats why I got my impala in the shape it was and tore it apart. I was a SOLID "project" car. I mean, my impala was clean enough to roll around and still turn heads (just like this 64 was when Dan had it) so I don't understand why people are hittin dan so hard about it. My car and Dan's were still nicer then some people who think they have the shit with all black underneath and all under the hood. It was worth it to me and thats all that matters, USOFAMILY says the same...thats all that matters


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Nov 2 2005, 11:59 PM~4125523
> *I totally agree with this idea, thats why I got my impala in the shape it was and tore it apart. I was a SOLID "project" car. I mean, my impala was clean enough to roll around and still turn heads (just like this 64 was when Dan had it) so I don't understand why people are hittin dan so hard about it. My car and Dan's were still nicer then some people who think they have the shit with all black underneath and all under the hood. It was worth it to me and thats all that matters, USOFAMILY says the same...thats all that matters
> *


Im glad someone got something good out of what I said, thanks homie for the kind words.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2005, 10:53 PM~4125467
> *You know I sometime think back to when I was emailing and PM'ing you about the car, I think you thought I was bullshitting didnt you? I remember back when my LIL name was "Looking For A 64 Impala SS" or something like that, and you was like "this ones for sale" I think I said something like "yeah, thats out of my league" LOL.
> *


haha, i do remember that name. :biggrin: you should post with that one more often, lol.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

public enemy 64, should rename it to controversial 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 2 2005, 11:05 PM~4125578
> *public enemy 64, should rename it to controversial 64  :biggrin:
> *


Or "Most Redone 64" :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 12:04 AM~4125569
> *haha, i do remember that name.  :biggrin:   you should post with that one more often, lol.
> *


Original Topic, but I changed that name to USOFAMILY, LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 12:05 AM~4125578
> *public enemy 64, should rename it to controversial 64  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, you know thats the main reason for the name "Public Enemy 1964" is because of all the controversy, Im just glad its in the back of peoples head all the time, :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2005, 09:09 PM~4125618
> *LOL, you know thats the main reason for the name "Public Enemy 1964" is because of all the controversy, Im just glad its in the back of peoples head all the time, :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ya and white interiors are apparently gay too!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2005, 11:09 PM~4125618
> *LOL, you know thats the main reason for the name "Public Enemy 1964" is because of all the controversy, Im just glad its in the back of peoples head all the time, :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


it all started the first time I posted pics up, and everyone was like, nice 64, what ya gonna do to it? Than I posted the pic of the air bag kit in the trunk that I was getting ready to install, and everyone was like :twak: :twak:

forward ahead 3 years, and it's still creating hate and controversy. 

hopefully, if you ever sell it, the tradition will continue


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 12:18 AM~4125686
> *it all started the first time I posted pics up, and everyone was like, nice 64, what ya gonna do to it?  Than I posted the pic of the air bag kit in the trunk that I was getting ready to install, and everyone was like :twak: :twak:
> 
> forward ahead 3 years, and it's still creating hate and controversy.
> 
> hopefully, if you ever sell it, the tradition will continue
> *


LOL, it probably will no doubt, but Im sure that this will be my last build and the last lowrider I will own, so Im guess Im going to keep it forever, my grand children will roll it! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 3 2005, 12:18 AM~4125685
> *ya and white interiors are apparently gay too!
> *


WTF are you talking about?
I have white guts.


----------



## skandalouz

no shit, so do I, but there are people who claim white interiors do not look right in impala's.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 3 2005, 12:31 AM~4125801
> *no shit,  so do I,  but there are people who claim white interiors do not look right in impala's.
> *


Where did this come from?  

By the way, I love stock white interior! :thumbsup: My old '64 SS came with white stock!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

So this is why I chose white for this one. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2005, 09:38 PM~4125847
> *Where did this come from?
> 
> By the way, I love stock white interior! :thumbsup: My old '64 SS came with white stock!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> So this is why I chose white for this one. :biggrin:
> *



Been reading many posts lately and the same people say it over and over.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 3 2005, 12:18 AM~4125685
> *ya and white interiors are apparently gay too!
> *


:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

any new pics?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 3 2005, 05:33 AM~4126647
> *any new pics?
> *


Not yet, waiting on the enigne and front light harnesses to come in from Hubbards, then we can start the enigine and get it on tot he next step.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 2 2005, 11:18 PM~4125685
> *ya and white interiors are apparently gay too!
> *


Thats what I was told! :biggrin: Well, nobody said "gay" just that it didn't look good :dunno: Maybe that's a cali idea or something?


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 2 2005, 06:48 PM~4123497
> *well sean, you'd think it was your money and time that Curtis was putting into his 64, the way youre acting so concerned about it. If curtis didnt like what he seen when he came to get it he could have walked, so he must have seen it for what it was and knew he could do more with it.
> some of you guys act like fucking children.
> spend your time looking for sponsors for your hydros and dont worry about what I "built"
> *



Your the one acting like a kid when you sit there and make snide little comments in other posts about this man's car....it's not my time and money but he is my friend and fellow club member so that's why I am concerned.....since you know so much about building a car why haven't you built one?? When Curtis bought your car that's exactly what he got...................a project! :uh: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: those who saw the car in person know what that means :biggrin: 

As for looking for a sponsor on my hydros no need to, I have them....that must really piss you off since that's all you ever talk about....lol......if you ever pay your dues in the game sponsors will pick you up too homie....and when you build something worth worrying about PM me......Juice/air ride and wheels on a classic impala isn't building a car just so you know bro. Good luck with the 60


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 2 2005, 09:21 PM~4124608
> *sean, your my homie for life, but noone forced curtis to buy the 64, if it were too much work he could of found another, ya know?
> *




no it was a solid car but for someone to sit there and make little smart mouth comments all the time about what this man is doing to the car is bitch made.


I'm done with it....just taking up for my homie......



how's the linc comin bro??


----------



## Blast From The Past

Dan, Don't be a little bitch about someone redoing a ride that you tried to build and couldn't

As for the spot on the motor that needs painting why don't you bring your dumb ass down here and show it to me motherfucker.

This is going to be one clean ride and if you can't handle that the FUCK OFF!

IM in Louisville KY if you wanted to respond with a little bitch comment assholes.

Time and place you internet bad asses!

God damn computer Geeks.


----------



## timdog57

Brad getting in that ass. :0


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Nov 3 2005, 09:30 AM~4127373
> *Dan, Don't be a little bitch about someone redoing a ride that you tried to build and couldn't
> 
> As for the spot on the motor that needs painting why don't you bring your dumb ass down here and show it to me motherfucker.
> 
> This is going to be one clean ride and if you can't handle that the FUCK OFF!
> 
> IM in Louisville KY if you wanted to respond with a little bitch comment assholes.
> 
> Time and place you internet bad asses!
> 
> God damn computer Geeks.
> *


damn!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER+Nov 3 2005, 09:58 AM~4127016-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your the one acting like a kid when you sit there and make snide little comments in other posts about this man's car....it's not my time and money but he is my friend and fellow club member so that's why I am concerned.....since you know so much about building a car why haven't you built one??  When Curtis bought your car that's exactly what he got...................a project! :uh: :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: those who saw the car in person know what that means :biggrin:
> 
> As for looking for a sponsor on my hydros no need to, I have them....that must really piss you off since that's all you ever talk about....lol......if you ever pay your dues in the game sponsors will pick you up too homie....and when you build something worth worrying about PM me......Juice/air ride and wheels on a classic impala isn't building a car just so you know bro.  Good luck with the 60
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 10:16 AM~4127082
> *no it was a solid car but for someone to sit there and make little smart mouth comments all the time about what this man is doing to the car is bitch made.
> I'm done with it....just taking up for my homie......
> how's the linc comin bro??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blast From The Past_@Nov 3 2005, 11:30 AM~4127373
> *Dan, Don't be a little bitch about someone redoing a ride that you tried to build and couldn't
> 
> As for the spot on the motor that needs painting why don't you bring your dumb ass down here and show it to me motherfucker.
> 
> This is going to be one clean ride and if you can't handle that the FUCK OFF!
> 
> IM in Louisville KY if you wanted to respond with a little bitch comment assholes.
> 
> Time and place you internet bad asses!
> 
> God damn computer Geeks.
> *


 :0 This topic needs some relief....


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are a couple more progress pics, I am waiting on a engine harness to complete the engine project.

I did manage to wrap the front runner light harness with the BLUE electrical tape, I LIKE IT ALOT BETTER! :biggrin:

[attachmentid=336252]

[attachmentid=336253]

[attachmentid=336254]


----------



## 187_Regal

Ill pull your card b-rad.....LOL naw for real dont go for the right pocket....LMAO


----------



## OGJordan

Sean and Brad putting it!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I do agree with both of you guys though.

Props to Curtis for trying to stay neutral in all this, you're such a nice guy!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 3 2005, 01:23 PM~4127935
> *Sean and Brad putting it!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I do agree with both of you guys though.
> 
> Props to Curtis for trying to stay neutral in all this, you're such a nice guy!!
> *


 you know how I do, I just want to see my car done, I dont care about all the drama, thanks to whoever's got my back though, you know I love you!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 10:59 AM~4127488
> *:0  This topic needs some relief....
> *


it's funny that they take everything I say to heart.

Curtis knows my little remarks arent meant as hate, havent we already been through that? :uh: 

Everyone else can jump off my nuts. I dont give a fuck what any of you guys think about me.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 05:07 PM~4129457
> *it's funny that they take everything I say to heart.
> 
> Curtis knows my little remarks arent meant as hate, havent we already been through that?  :uh:
> 
> Everyone else can jump off my nuts.  I dont give a fuck what any of you guys think about me.
> *



I think you suck. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 05:07 PM~4129457
> *it's funny that they take everything I say to heart.
> 
> Curtis knows my little remarks arent meant as hate, havent we already been through that?  :uh:
> 
> Everyone else can jump off my nuts.  I dont give a fuck what any of you guys think about me.
> *


Thats why I dont say anything about shit anymore, I know how you are and yes we have been through this before, its all good homeboy. 

Hey I called you the other day Dan, hit me back up! 502-379-3040, NEXTEL Direct Connect 189*63*3732


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 3 2005, 04:21 PM~4129556
> *Thats why I dont say anything about shit anymore, I know how you are and yes we have been through this before, its all good homeboy.
> 
> Hey I called you the other day Dan, hit me back up! 502-379-3040, NEXTEL Direct Connect 189*63*3732
> *


Ok, I though it was just about those calipers, I'll get at ya after school tonight. tell your peeps to chill out, lol. And I'll try to be lass sarcastic in the future.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 05:07 PM~4129457
> *it's funny that they take everything I say to heart.
> 
> Curtis knows my little remarks arent meant as hate, havent we already been through that?  :uh:
> 
> Everyone else can jump off my nuts.  I dont give a fuck what any of you guys think about me.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 2 2005, 08:31 PM~4125801
> *no shit,  so do I,  but there are people who claim white interiors do not look right in impala's.
> *



I dont like white interior in ANY cars let alone impalas 64's didnt come with white interior for a reason its not practical. 64's came in red blue black saddle oyster turquoise and green. But its just my opinion and my taste we all have different opinions


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2005, 06:23 PM~4130043
> *I dont like white interior in ANY cars let alone impalas 64's didnt come with white interior for a reason its not practical. 64's came in red blue black saddle oyster turquoise and green. But its just my opinion and my taste we all have different opinions
> *


Damn, I thought '64s had white guts in them, my old '64 SS had OG white interior (I thought) :dunno:

Hey the engine harness I got from Hubbards is from M&H, Hubbards said they might have it in stock so it could be only 2 weeks, maybee.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Curt Jeff is right your a good dud, takes alot for a person to brush off all the hate like that. I know how it is!! Thats why I like ya so much. The car looks great man! did you have all the aluminum plated ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 06:57 PM~4130416
> *Curt Jeff is right your a good dud, takes alot for a person to brush off all the hate like that. I know how it is!! Thats why I like ya so much. The car looks great man! did you have all the aluminum plated ?
> *


Damn thanks Josh, Im a good dud huh? :biggrin:  :rofl:

Nah, I had all the aluminum trim around the windows inside chromed, I plan to have it all (grill, trim, ect.) done later as a next step. 

Thanks for the kind words, I really appreciate that, I really dont care what people think about me or my car, Im going to do what I do "for me" and thats that.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 3 2005, 04:02 PM~4130459
> *Damn thanks Josh, Im a good dud huh? :biggrin:  :rofl:
> 
> Nah, I had all the aluminum trim around the windows inside chromed, I plan to have it all (grill, trim, ect.) done later as a next step.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, I really appreciate that, I really dont care what people think about me or my car, Im going to do what I do "for me" and thats that.
> *


could not have said it better my self ! tell you Pop that he is a crazy as computer thug ! :roflmao: and I was talking about the motor? valve covers ext.......


----------



## Mr Impala

alot of people have put white guts but if u go to cars 1 website they dont offer it BUT you can special order it in any color


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 3 2005, 09:16 AM~4127082
> *no it was a solid car but for someone to sit there and make little smart mouth comments all the time about what this man is doing to the car is bitch made.
> I'm done with it....just taking up for my homie......
> how's the linc comin bro??
> *


i understand that bro, i know dan too, sometimes i think yall take him the wrong way


and the lincoln is coming one day, just taking my time to make sure i get everything i want done on this car done


----------



## uce 80 coupe

Curits keep doing what your doing, its looking good as hell.



Thats good you stay nuetral theres no sense in getting pissed off, its your car to do what ever you want. Nothing against who owned it before, but nobody buys someone elses car and just rides it, (or at least i wouldnt) people are going to change or redo it. Thatts why we are all in this sport to build cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2005, 03:23 PM~4130043
> *I dont like white interior in ANY cars let alone impalas 64's didnt come with white interior for a reason its not practical. 64's came in red blue black saddle oyster turquoise and green. But its just my opinion and my taste we all have different opinions
> *



Just like we are all assholes, you are what you got!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 3 2005, 11:39 PM~4132978
> *Just like we are all assholes,  you are what you got!
> *


FUCK YOU ***! :angry: I HEARD YOU JUMPED ON THE BANDWAGON.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 08:41 PM~4132995
> *FUCK YOU ***! :angry:  I HEARD YOU JUMPED ON THE BANDWAGON.
> *



which Band wagon is that? you accessory hording freak.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 3 2005, 11:44 PM~4133012
> *which Band wagon is that?  you accessory hording freak.
> *


  


:roflmao: 



Mojo man.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 08:51 PM~4133070
> *
> :roflmao:
> Mojo man.
> *



:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 3 2005, 11:55 PM~4133113
> *:uh:
> *












Keepin it real.
lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

...or broken.


----------



## skandalouz

I'm still on the same game plan.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 4 2005, 12:00 AM~4133150
> *I'm still on the same game plan.
> *


:0  <s> :thumbsdown: </s> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP

64 did have white stock interior my buddy has a all original 64 and he's the second owner and it has all white i'll try to get some pics tomorrow


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 09:02 PM~4133170
> *:0    <s> :thumbsdown: </s>  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



ya, I heard you are Pres. of the bandwagon, and No longer keepin' it real. :0  :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0 I know nothin of that matter....boy that luggage compartment lamp lights up the setup nicely.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 09:05 PM~4133197
> *:0
> *



topic hijacker


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 4 2005, 12:07 AM~4133211
> *topic hijacker
> *


Bomber. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 4 2005, 12:02 AM~4133172
> *64 did have white stock interior my buddy has a all original 64 and he's the second owner and it has all white i'll try to get some pics tomorrow
> *


Interesting ive seen an OG Dealer album with all the available color choices and never saw white. Hmmmmmm, smells like it, it must be.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 09:10 PM~4133227
> *Interesting ive seen an OG Dealer album with all the available color choices and never saw white. Hmmmmmm, smells like it, it must be.
> *



Does that mean you can now ride in the front of the short bus? :dunno:


----------



## PORK CHOP

the truth super hater man thats what it smells like


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 4 2005, 12:12 AM~4133235
> *Does that mean you can now ride in the front of the short bus?   :dunno:
> *


I'm always on the short bus. 6'3" and im tired of hitting my fuggin head on that gawd damn bus.

Never saw white as a factory interior choice.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 3 2005, 08:12 PM~4133238
> *the truth super hater man thats what it smells like
> *



_*64's DID NOT COME WITH WHITE GUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 07:05 PM~4130491
> *could not have said it better my self ! tell you Pop that he is a crazy as computer thug !  :roflmao: and I was talking about the motor? valve covers ext.......
> *


Yeah almost everything is chromed on the motor except the power steering pully and brackets, those will be done at a later time though when I send my drive shaft out to be chromed.


----------



## Big Shizzle

I thought you weren't going to chrome the drive shaft????

You have me confused...........


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 4 2005, 10:51 AM~4135273
> *I thought you weren't going to chrome the drive shaft????
> 
> You have me confused...........
> *


You know how I do.


----------



## OGJordan

Seems like I've heard (I have no experience with it myself) that chroming the driveshaft makes it really hard to balace and will cause a lot of vibration. I THINK Rich on here told me that when I was talking to him about ordering one, don't get the chrome if you're gonna drive it or something like that?? I know you plan to drive it often, so something to think about.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 4 2005, 11:36 AM~4135561
> *Seems like I've heard (I have no experience with it myself) that chroming the driveshaft makes it really hard to balace and will cause a lot of vibration.  I THINK Rich on here told me that when I was talking to him about ordering one, don't get the chrome if you're gonna drive it or something like that??  I know you plan to drive it often, so something to think about.
> *


Hmmmm, something to think about.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 3 2005, 08:02 PM~4133172
> *64 did have white stock interior my buddy has a all original 64 and he's the second owner and it has all white i'll try to get some pics tomorrow
> *



64 SS had white interior factory with turquoise paint but not regular impalas only ss's and i forgot your 64 is an SS my bad


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 4 2005, 09:06 AM~4135763
> *Hmmmm, something to think about.
> *


I have a full chrome udercarriage and drive shaft on my ride, and have no problem at all. I drive it all the time, as well as on the highway 70-85 mph. No problem at all.


----------



## OGJordan

^^Cool, like I said, I had NO experience with it. Just heard some stuff, didn't want Curtis to get something he didnt' want.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2005, 01:24 PM~4136334
> *64 SS had white interior factory with turquoise paint but not regular impalas only ss's and i forgot your 64 is an SS my bad
> *


:cheesy: My old '64 SS was turquoise too!


----------



## Mr Impala

i guess whit also came with black carpet and reed so white with turqouise black or red but SS only what color is your parlet on your doors curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2005, 03:32 PM~4137165
> *i guess whit also came with black carpet and reed so white with turqouise black or red but SS only what color is your parlet on your doors curtis
> *


Well on my old SS I had black carpet on the floor, door panels and kick panels. On this one I have blue carpet on the floor, door panels and kick panels.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 4 2005, 10:36 AM~4135561
> *Seems like I've heard (I have no experience with it myself) that chroming the driveshaft makes it really hard to balace and will cause a lot of vibration.  I THINK Rich on here told me that when I was talking to him about ordering one, don't get the chrome if you're gonna drive it or something like that??  I know you plan to drive it often, so something to think about.
> *


get a stainless steel one and polish that fucker up. Doesnt Inland Empire Driveshafts offer that?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 4 2005, 06:26 PM~4138672
> *get a stainless steel one and polish that fucker up.  Doesnt Inland Empire Driveshafts offer that?
> *


Hmmmm, something else to consider. :cheesy:


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2005, 11:24 PM~4133600
> *64's DID NOT COME WITH WHITE GUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


they didnt offer it in california :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: plus it was a special order if you wanted it you had to pay for it im trying to get the order sheet from boy he has a non ss


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 4 2005, 12:24 PM~4136334-->
> 
> 
> 
> 64 SS had white interior factory with turquoise paint but not regular impalas only ss's and i forgot your 64 is an SS my bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2005, 02:32 PM~4137165
> *i guess whit also came with black carpet and reed so white with turqouise black or red but SS only what color is your parlet on your doors curtis
> *


So now that you know it came as a factory option, does it make it any more appealing? Or is it still gay? :biggrin:






you know I'm just messin with you


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2005, 11:24 PM~4133600
> *64's DID NOT COME WITH WHITE GUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


This looks white to me. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Or is it still gay?*


yep, white interior still sucks


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 6 2005, 11:20 AM~4149075
> *This looks white to me. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i meant on regular impalas no SS's


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 6 2005, 04:26 PM~4149558
> *yep, white interior still sucks
> *


Kiss my ass Jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 6 2005, 08:08 PM~4151837
> *Kiss my big white hairy ass Jeff! :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 6 2005, 10:37 PM~4152027
> *Can I see a pic of your ass in private curtis? :worship:
> *


:ugh:





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 6 2005, 11:08 PM~4151837
> *Kiss my ass Jeff! :biggrin:
> *


I think I can live with the white on the interior except for the dash. :biggrin: j/p Curtis. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2005, 10:50 PM~4152131
> *I think I can live with the white on the interior except for the dash. :biggrin:  j/p Curtis. :biggrin:
> *


I got you Seth! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 6 2005, 11:52 PM~4152139
> *I got you Seth! :biggrin:
> *


Forgive me, I love painted dashes!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2005, 10:54 PM~4152154
> *Forgive me, I love painted dashes!
> *


Its all good homie, I love painted dashes as well, I just couldnt ditch the pad, my old 64 SS had one, and if you can tell already Im kind of building this one to kind of resemble the way my old one would have looked if I would have kept it. :uh:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 6 2005, 08:50 PM~4152126
> *you know I love men!
> *




SO... I guess the closet door is fully opened now.......



:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 6 2005, 11:13 PM~4152206
> *SO... I guess the closet door is fully opened now....... Beings Im anouncing Im a fucking ******! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT! :thumbsdown:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 6 2005, 09:20 PM~4152245
> *You know what time it is when the little hand touches the big hand??
> *





Thats sick Curtis, real sick! 
:ugh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 6 2005, 11:33 PM~4152322
> *Thats sick Curtis,  real sick!
> :ugh:
> *


You told me the joke damnit! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 7 2005, 12:13 AM~4152206
> *SO... I guess the closet door is fully opened now.......
> :uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Kiss my ass Jeff! biggrin.gif*


Will you sponser my wheels if I do?? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 7 2005, 09:46 AM~4153815
> *Will you sponser my wheels if I do?? :biggrin:
> *


no  he sponserd my wheels :biggrin: and no i didnt kiss his ass :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 7 2005, 08:59 PM~4158652
> *no  he sponserd my wheels :biggrin: and no i didnt kiss his ass :cheesy:
> *


Why do you lie all the time? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 7 2005, 08:46 AM~4153815
> *Will you sponser my wheels if I do?? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, no wheel sponsors.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 7 2005, 08:16 PM~4159271
> *Sorry, no wheel sponsors.
> *



Ok then, how about header sponsors? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 7 2005, 10:37 PM~4159454
> *Ok then,  how about header sponsors?  :biggrin:
> *


DAMNIT! I allways forget to fucking look up prices! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Send me a PM during the day tomorrow,


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 7 2005, 11:15 PM~4159266
> *Why do you lie all the time? :biggrin:
> *


lie about what.kissing your ass :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 7 2005, 11:27 PM~4159813
> *lie about what.kissing your ass :uh:
> *


You tried and I was like get the fuck away Cheeks! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

LOL.....you prolly squeezed his cheeks instead....right curtis?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 8 2005, 09:17 AM~4161580
> *LOL.....you prolly squeezed his cheeks instead....right curtis?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~,This is Curtis Pivot and it's Time to personalize my new ride!*


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 8 2005, 09:49 AM~4161698
> *~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~,This is Curtis Pivot and it's Time to personalize my new ride!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 8 2005, 10:41 AM~4161892
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Dont make me pull out the chainsaw! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Sorry, no wheel sponsors.
> *


What about paint??

Or Chrome??

Or Stereo??

Or Hydraulics??

Or....fuck I've got a lot of work to do


----------



## OURLIFE

damn i need a paint sponser too.... im just not goin kandy as i had planned.... how bout a hook up for a fat guy......... car looks good curtis


----------



## ~~RED~~

I need a sponser Curt! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 8 2005, 06:48 PM~4164736
> *I need a sponser Curt! lol :biggrin:
> *


u got a sponser :biggrin: ME :0


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 9 2005, 12:20 AM~4167808
> *u got a sponser  :biggrin: ME :0
> *


how are you sponsoring him? Do i dare ask?


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my chrome drums today! :cheesy:

[attachmentid=343902]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=343903]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2005, 05:06 PM~4172753
> *I got my chrome drums today! :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=343902]
> *


hell yea those look good :biggrin:


----------



## SydneyStyle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2005, 02:06 PM~4172753
> *I got my chrome drums today! :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=343902]
> *


how are you going to get the springs back on them? also did you plate that aswell?   
Looking good :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Nov 9 2005, 04:20 PM~4172864
> *how are you going to get the springs back on them? also did you plate that aswell?
> Looking good :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I have no idea about the springs, Im leaving that to caranto.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Nov 9 2005, 04:20 PM~4172864
> *how are you going to get the springs back on them? also did you plate that aswell?
> Looking good :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 8 2005, 09:20 PM~4167808
> *u got a sponser  :biggrin: ME :0
> *


SWEET !!

She was on that with the quickness ! :rofl: 

The drums are looking good!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

little drummer boy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 10 2005, 08:17 PM~4181948
> *little drummer boy :biggrin:
> *


Goes ba da da da dum

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just talked to Freddy at Freddy's Polishing and he said my fittings were chromed and that Sean can pick them up for me when he is there dropping his car off in Lexington! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

you got a number for Freddy's polishing. Drums look great.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2005, 03:17 PM~4186953
> *you got a number for Freddy's polishing. Drums look great.
> *


Just hit me or Sean up. 

My number is 379-3040, NEXTEL 189*63*3732


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2005, 11:16 AM~4185005
> *I just talked to Freddy at Freddy's Polishing and he said my fittings were chromed and that Sean can pick them up for me when he is there dropping his car off in Lexington! :cheesy:
> *


and picking mine up :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got the fittings back, I have been working off and on today trying to get them cleaned up and get the threads cleaned off real good, should be done tonight and should have some pics up later. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

All done!

[attachmentid=349099]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=349100]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=349101]


----------



## Dolle

hell yea that shit looks good


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 14 2005, 08:04 AM~4201321
> *All done!
> 
> [attachmentid=349099]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 14 2005, 06:05 AM~4201322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey I was wondering, Did you have to take out the internals of the check valves and slow downs when you had them chromed? or did they plug them up? Just wondering what the chemicals would do to the seals inside of the checks and slow downs....


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took the internals out of the slowdowns, the checks were plugged up.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good Curt! Hay I was looking in Jegs and they have nice looking fan shrouds !


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

the fittings look  
how big of a PITA was it to clean all the threads, that part worries me about getting all mine chromed...


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 14 2005, 02:35 PM~4202625
> *I took the internals out of the slowdowns, the checks were plugged up.
> *


fittings looks good curtis....hit me up when my carpet comes in.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 14 2005, 05:45 PM~4204360
> *Looks good Curt!  Hay I was looking in Jegs and they have nice looking fan shrouds !
> *


:cheesy: I might have to pull out the ol' catalog tonight and take a look! :0 Thanks bro!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 14 2005, 07:16 PM~4205166
> *the fittings look
> how big of a PITA was it to clean all the threads, that part worries me about getting all mine chromed...
> *


They werent bad at all, all you need is a bench grinder and a wire wheel. :biggrin:
The only thing is I have to have caranto clean off the JIC fittings, they chromed the flares and they have to be cleaned real good so they dont leak.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 14 2005, 08:00 PM~4205554
> *They werent bad at all, all you need is a bench grinder and a wire wheel. :biggrin:
> The only thing is I have to have caranto clean off the JIC fittings, they chromed the flares and they have to be cleaned real good so they dont leak.
> *


just make sure he doesnt put teflon tape on the flares! LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 14 2005, 06:31 PM~4205748
> *just make sure he doesnt put teflon tape on the flares! LMAO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 14 2005, 08:31 PM~4205748
> *just make sure he doesnt put teflon tape on the flares! LMAO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, I've used teflon on JIC fittings before, I just made sure the tape didnt touch the flare. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 15 2005, 04:25 AM~4208142
> *Hey, I've used teflon on JIC fittings before, I just made sure the tape didnt touch the flare. :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*THIS IS CURTIS PIVOT AND I USE TEFLON ON JIC FITTINGS. STAY TUNED YOU ARE WATCHING ~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~, Time to personalize my new ride!*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2005, 10:55 AM~4208733
> *THIS IS CURTIS PIVOT AND I USE TEFLON ON JIC FITTINGS. STAY TUNED YOU ARE WATCHING  ~*~*~Project Redo!~*~*~, Time to personalize my new ride!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal

sorry i havent been able to make it down to kick it curtis....they have me trapped at work and they dont even let me get out of the cage till shift start....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 15 2005, 12:40 PM~4209440
> *sorry i havent been able to make it down to kick it curtis....they have me trapped at work and they dont even let me get out of the cage till shift start....LOL
> *


Damn, I hear you, your probably busy as fuck this time of year anyway! Hit me up homie when you have a chance.


----------



## Mr Impala

why the different size checks?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2005, 12:59 PM~4209544
> *why the different size checks?
> *


2-1/2" for the rear and 1-1" for the front.

caranto is my hydraulic man and this is what he asked for, I leave that up to him.


----------



## OGJordan

> *Damn, I hear you, your probably busy as fuck this time of year anyway! Hit me up homie when you have a chance.*


Russ is a Santa Clause at the mall!?!?!?! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 15 2005, 01:58 PM~4209869
> *Russ is a Santa Clause at the mall!?!?!?! :0
> *


:cheesy: Yeah, he works part time after his normal work hours.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Going to pick my car up tonight from the motor guys house, :uh: still not running.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 16 2005, 04:59 AM~4215542
> *Going to pick my car up tonight from the motor guys house, :uh: still not running.
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 16 2005, 10:52 AM~4216155
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I know homie. :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 16 2005, 06:59 AM~4215542
> *Going to pick my car up tonight from the motor guys house, :uh: still not running.
> *


damn man


----------



## BigLinc

why isnt it running


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 16 2005, 09:42 PM~4220501
> *why isnt it running
> *


Waiting on the driveshaft basically, Sean hooked me up with a guy in IN that can do what I need to get the driveshaft ready, so I think Im going to have it done ASAP so I can get it going.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 17 2005, 06:12 AM~4222892
> *Waiting on the driveshaft basically, Sean hooked me up with a guy in IN that can do what I need to get the driveshaft ready, so I think Im going to have it done ASAP so I can get it going.
> *


So we picked it up last night, my homie Dale took it o his house to start on the panels for the trunk, and also build my speaker box and hook all that shit up. Alfer thats done I should have some time to get my interior done before it goes to caranto for the hydraulics, and then that should be it besides some fine detail work and touchups.

Getting close now. :biggrin:

I also want to say thanks to those that helped me last night.
Sean (USOFOREVER)
Mike (uce 80 coupe)
Russ (187_Regal)
Dale
Chad


----------



## Big Shizzle

hey chad



















































charger r/t :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

like i said homie any time.....


----------



## ~~RED~~

so what you doing in the trunk? as of the Box and the paneling?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 17 2005, 04:06 PM~4225812
> *so what you doing in the trunk? as of the Box and the paneling?
> *


Dale is building me a custom box for the back of the trunk twords the back seat, and everything else will be panels, the side panels will go real close to the quater becuse of the way Im mounting my batteries. there will be a trim panel over the speaker box to make it all one piece.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I've got some really bad news........... :angry:

I sent out 51 items to be chromed (fittings, plugs, checks and slowdows), I told them NOT to chrome the flares on the JIC fittings, well when I got them back they DID chrome the flare and man were they chromed, I cant get them to work. So out of the 51 items I sent, I got back 50 and have to buy 30 new ones to replace the ones I cant use and the missing fitting. Needless to say, Im going to have to suck it up and take it like a man and buy these fuckers this morning, and never chrome fittings again, I should have learned my lesson the first time with the Lincoln.

Anyway, caranto talked me into having them powdercoated transparent blue to match my paint biengs the only thing in my trunk thats blue is my deck lid, rack and battery tops. This should add a little color instead of all white and chrome.

I hope it turns out OK. Should though, caranto has never steered *spell check* me wrong.


----------



## timdog57

that sucks, but the blue will look good.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 18 2005, 06:44 AM~4230292
> *that sucks, but the blue will look good.
> *


I think so too! Thanks Tim.


----------



## El Diablo

wasup curtis, you dont know me but i know all the guys here in lex, i was talkin to freddy, from "freddites fast polishig" and i told him to be sure to tape off ALL your threads when they chrome em down there, i did mine two years ago and mine are fine, if you would have assembled the set up first then dissasembled and chromed and then reassembled you would have saved ALOT of headache. no hate just helpful hints. its not gonna be easy tryin to fit all that together for the first time with already chromed fittings, and what about the hardlines??if you use stainless, you still gotta polish em, so that means dissassembly once again and reassembly, even with powder coat this still isnt gonna be easy without bustin big knicks of coatin off. i would fab it all up before doing any of that, then worry about making it look pretty, your car is off the chain, im just relying some freindly advice. and remeber......
NO HALFSTEPPIN!!!!


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 18 2005, 07:38 AM~4230434
> *wasup curtis, you dont know me but i know all the guys here in lex, i was talkin to freddy, from "freddites fast polishig" and i told him to be sure to tape off ALL your threads when they chrome em down there, i did mine two years ago and mine are fine, if you would have assembled the set up first then dissasembled and chromed and then reassembled you would have saved ALOT of headache. no hate just helpful hints. its not gonna be easy tryin to fit all that together for the first time with already chromed fittings, and what about the hardlines??if you use stainless, you still gotta polish em, so that means dissassembly once again and reassembly, even with powder coat this still isnt gonna be easy without bustin big knicks of coatin off.  i would fab it all up before doing any of that, then worry about making it look pretty, your car is off the chain, im just relying some freindly advice.  and remeber......
> NO HALFSTEPPIN!!!!
> *


it's not that it didnt fit, they chromed the entire flared fittings and hung them flare side down so the chrome that wasnt supposed to even be on there built up on the end of the flare ....it was nowhere close to being flat on the flare! it would not seal. we got the right fittings to do the set-up the way i want. getting to the point they fucked them up! and should have known better!!!!!! and should make it right with curtis. :angry: so doing it the way you said would have not solved nothing.


----------



## El Diablo

yea i understand that, didnt know you guys already had the setup in the car, i must ahve missed that sumwhere, all i was sayin is even if they wasnt messed up, it still would have been a bitch tryin to complete the setup from scratch with all new chrome fittings, the chrome wants to bust off after applyin so much pressure. im sure you guys will get it str8, but everything should have been taped off that you didnt need chromed. makes things much easier. are you guys using stainless hardlines?? or chromeing them, i chromed mine, and didnt blow them out before reinstalling, ended up having trouble out of my adex so andy said " bet you chromed your set up didnt ya" i said yea lol, he said he has seen it alot that peeps dont clean out the lines before puttin it back together, thats sumthin else to look for lol. oh well you guys know whats up, im sure the blue will look just as good.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 18 2005, 08:50 AM~4230640
> *yea i understand that, didnt know you guys already had the setup in the car, i must ahve missed that sumwhere, all i was sayin is even if they wasnt messed up, it still would have been a bitch tryin to complete the setup from scratch with all new chrome fittings, the chrome wants to bust off after applyin so much pressure.  im sure you guys will get it str8, but everything should have been taped off that you didnt need chromed.  makes things much easier.  are you guys using stainless hardlines??  or chromeing them, i chromed mine, and didnt blow them out before reinstalling, ended up having trouble out of my adex so andy said " bet you chromed your set up didnt ya" i said yea lol, he said he has seen it alot that peeps dont clean out the lines before puttin it back together, thats sumthin else to look for lol.  oh well you guys know whats up, im sure the blue will look just as good.
> *


i use all stainless nuts,sleeves, and .049 1/2" line we will get it polished..... we have had to many problems with chroming the lines.


----------



## caranto

oh yeah he still has chrome checks,slowdowns and the pumps are polished so the blue and chrome/polished contrast will work good.


----------



## El Diablo

true that, true that. its really hard to find a chromer though that aint lazy for real, everyone wants to cut a corner and get paid more, dont make no sence. this goes for ALL chromers that i have delt with, but i havent delt with freddie, just the shop he workin at, but for what it is you cant ask for any better for the price imo, seems like you gotta do it all yourself, but either way that impala of curtises is fuckin beautiful, and i cant wait to see it out at the shows in 06.


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 18 2005, 08:11 AM~4230730
> *oh yeah he still has chrome checks,slowdowns and the pumps are polished so the blue and chrome/polished contrast will work good.
> *



aaaahhhhh yea, that shit is gonna be blink blink, know what im sayin lol, should be real nice seriuosly. cant wait to see pics......


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 18 2005, 10:18 AM~4230763
> *aaaahhhhh  yea, that shit is gonna be blink blink, know what im sayin lol, should be real nice seriuosly. cant wait to see pics......
> *


  I cant wait untill caranto gets to do his thing in the trunk, I know its going to be well worth the wait and headache.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 18 2005, 06:37 AM~4230287
> *I've got some really bad news........... :angry:
> 
> I sent out 51 items to be chromed (fittings, plugs, checks and slowdows), I told them NOT to chrome the flares on the JIC fittings, well when I got them back they DID chrome the flare and man were they chromed, I cant get them to work. So out of the 51 items I sent, I got back 50 and have to buy 30 new ones to replace the ones I cant use and the missing fitting. Needless to say, Im going to have to suck it up and take it like a man and buy these fuckers this morning, and never chrome fittings again, I should have learned my lesson the first time with the Lincoln.
> 
> Anyway, caranto talked me into having them powdercoated transparent blue to match my paint biengs the only thing in my trunk thats blue is my deck lid, rack and battery tops. This should add a little color instead of all white and chrome.
> 
> I hope it turns out OK. Should though, caranto has never steered *spell check* me wrong.
> *


Next time get some metal JIC plugs for the ends. That's what we've always done and never had a problem.


----------



## OGJordan

Curtis, who messed these up? (So I don't go there) Sorry for that bro, the REALLY sucks, hopefully they'll work something out for you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 18 2005, 01:12 PM~4231933
> *Curtis, who messed these up?  (So I don't go there)  Sorry for that bro, the REALLY sucks, hopefully they'll work something out for you.
> *


Fayette Plating, EVERYTHING else they did was top notch, just the fittings, I've had this problem with fittings before.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Can't you buy stainless fittings? My local hydro store carries em


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 18 2005, 01:44 PM~4232153
> *Fayette Plating, EVERYTHING else they did was top notch, just the fittings, I've had this problem with fittings before.
> *


Get your shit together!

:biggrin: 

Looky here!

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 18 2005, 11:18 PM~4236535
> *Get your shit together!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Looky here!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I've got that homie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 18 2005, 10:49 PM~4236362
> *Can't you buy stainless fittings? My local hydro store carries em
> *


Yeah, I can buy stainless fittings, but Im not ditching out the cash for those expensive fuckers! LOL


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 18 2005, 10:22 PM~4236861
> *Yeah, I can buy stainless fittings, but Im not ditching out the cash for those expensive fuckers! LOL
> *



and i though you were ballin' outta control!


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 18 2005, 09:18 PM~4236535
> *Get your shit together!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Looky here!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



why didnt you chrome them plugs and fittings?? LOL mine are done!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 19 2005, 02:47 AM~4237460
> *why didnt you chrome them plugs and fittings?? LOL mine are done!!
> *


Dunno? Found that pic on the web.

I have an OG 1961 Delco Moraine Booster Chromed for mine. I still have to chrome the master cylinder.

I Play the Drums, not the Discs. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 19 2005, 02:05 AM~4237297
> *and i though you were ballin' outta control!
> *


Shit I wish homie, this car is breaking me in half. LOL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Hey Curtis, Im sure a machine shop could put those fittings in the lathe and use a carbide bit to recut the 37° angle back on them, just an idea


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 19 2005, 05:30 AM~4237828
> *Dunno? Found that pic on the web.
> 
> I have an OG 1961 Delco Moraine Booster Chromed for mine.  I still have to chrome the master cylinder.
> 
> I Play the Drums, not the Discs. :biggrin:
> *


thats badass shit homie!!!! and so was the other pic, i was juss messin with ya.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 19 2005, 10:04 AM~4238082
> *Hey Curtis, Im sure a machine shop could put those fittings in the lathe and use a carbide bit to recut the 37° angle back on them, just an idea
> *


hmmmm, I wander if I can get that done here, I will check! :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## pfccrider

do you or anyone have pics of powder coated fittings? i'd like to see how that looks. thanks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Nov 19 2005, 12:02 PM~4238444
> *do you or anyone have pics of powder coated fittings? i'd like to see how that looks. thanks
> *


I'll have some pics hopefully this week.


----------



## pfccrider

cool


----------



## El Diablo

i think on cool car website they were some pics of them, mgiht not be there now i dont know, but they where, powder coated fittings i mean


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 19 2005, 11:04 AM~4238082
> *Hey Curtis, Im sure a machine shop could put those fittings in the lathe and use a carbide bit to recut the 37° angle back on them, just an idea
> *


one of our boys was working on a set of deep cups for me and the chrome was burning his cutters up ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 19 2005, 11:48 AM~4238398
> *hmmmm, I wander if I can get that done here, I will check! :thumbsup: Thanks!
> *


Curtis is the Wanderer.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2005, 06:20 AM~4242178
> *Curtis is the Wanderer.
> *


LOL, wonder if I can spell it right next time, LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got my interior chrome back from Blakleys Polishing yesterday, thanks Sean for handling this for me! 

[attachmentid=356706]

[attachmentid=356707]

[attachmentid=356708]

[attachmentid=356709]

[attachmentid=356710]

[attachmentid=356711]

[attachmentid=356712]

[attachmentid=356713]


----------



## showandgo

looking really nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 20 2005, 03:07 PM~4243408
> *looking really nice.
> *


Thanks homie! :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala

Looking good Curtis


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 20 2005, 04:02 PM~4243389
> *I got my interior chrome back from Blakleys Polishing yesterday, thanks Sean for handling this for me!
> 
> [attachmentid=356706]
> 
> [attachmentid=356707]
> 
> [attachmentid=356708]
> 
> [attachmentid=356709]
> 
> [attachmentid=356710]
> 
> [attachmentid=356711]
> 
> [attachmentid=356712]
> 
> [attachmentid=356713]
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn thats just polished :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 20 2005, 08:10 PM~4244979
> *damn thats just polished  :0
> *


Nah, its chromed! :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good curtis..... cant wait to see it complete....... nice chrome work.... hows the prices


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Nov 20 2005, 10:01 PM~4245655
> *lookin good curtis..... cant wait to see it complete....... nice chrome work.... hows the prices
> *


expensive......turnaround is excellent and quality is :biggrin: I sent the timing chain cover from my motor he got it on friday at 10:30 and it was done by 1:00 because I told him I needed it quick


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 20 2005, 01:02 PM~4243389
> *I got my interior chrome back from Blakleys Polishing yesterday, thanks Sean for handling this for me!
> 
> [attachmentid=356706]
> 
> [attachmentid=356707]
> 
> [attachmentid=356708]
> 
> [attachmentid=356709]
> 
> [attachmentid=356710]
> 
> [attachmentid=356711]
> 
> [attachmentid=356712]
> 
> [attachmentid=356713]
> *



Trim looks real good, Curtis!


----------



## El Diablo

now thats badass shit!!


----------



## 187_Regal

lookin good curtis..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

seat trimm looks good. When is it going to Jasons? I want to stop by to sneek a look.


----------



## caddychic

looks great curtis!


----------



## furburger

damn you have a good camera :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, I couldnt stand it, I had to trade my regular Adex in for a chrome and polished Super Duty Adex, so I went to Brents this morning at 6:30am to trade out! 

Talk about customer service, he was still in bed when I got there and got up to trade me out! PITBULL HYDRAULICS #1!

[attachmentid=360832]

[attachmentid=360831]

[attachmentid=360833]

[attachmentid=360834]

[attachmentid=360835]

[attachmentid=360836]

[attachmentid=360837]


----------



## timdog57

Good shit. :biggrin I love my chrome Super Duty.


----------



## furburger

NICE


----------



## Dolle

nice Brent is #1 with customer service. PITBULL :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Gotta love that! big thumbs up! :thumbsup: Im not loving mine to much Iv got 4 to buy! :tears: :ugh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 24 2005, 01:23 AM~4268237
> *Gotta love that! big thumbs up! :thumbsup:  Im not loving mine to much Iv got 4 to buy! :tears:  :ugh:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 

I feel for you man, foreal.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 24 2005, 02:23 AM~4268237
> *Gotta love that! big thumbs up! :thumbsup:  Im not loving mine to much Iv got 4 to buy! :tears:  :ugh:
> *


I almost feel your pain I gotta buy 2 more.


----------



## furburger

looking good


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 24 2005, 05:31 AM~4268976
> *I almost feel your pain I gotta buy 2 more.
> *



me too lol, and im poor..... anyone take iou's lol


----------



## 187_Regal

TTT for the balla....LOL


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 23 2005, 05:09 AM~3868399
> *OK, so here is whats going on right now, I ordered ALL polyurethane bushings, and of course "caranto the dream crusher" :biggrin: told me I cant use them and that I need rubber bushings.
> 
> So I set up a NAPA account online and ordered them all except the panhard bar bushings, I had to get them from Hubbards, they are on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 23 2005, 05:12 AM~3868419
> *I got energy suspension bushing in the back as well as my panhard bar,  and rubber up front.  you pressed out your bushing sleeves and the only way to get them all new is to go with rubber bushings.
> *



sorry but can u guys explain to my why you HAVE to use rubber upfront?
I always thought energy was the absolut NECESSARY way to go ?!?!?

thanks


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 28 2005, 01:03 PM~4291494
> *sorry but can u guys explain to my why you HAVE to use rubber upfront?
> I always thought energy was the absolut NECESSARY way to go ?!?!?
> 
> thanks
> *


too stiff, very noisey!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 28 2005, 03:28 PM~4291995
> *too stiff, very noisey!!!
> *


Whats up Jason? I havent been on here in a minute, been on the xbox.com forums. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 28 2005, 02:44 PM~4292104
> *Whats up Jason? I havent been on here in a minute, been on the xbox.com forums. LOL :biggrin:
> *


wheelin and dealin!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider

any pics of those fittings yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Nov 28 2005, 04:05 PM~4292242
> *any pics of those fittings yet?
> *


Not yet, I havent sent them to him yet.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 28 2005, 05:28 PM~4292386
> *Not yet, I havent sent them to him yet.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skandalouz

:ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 28 2005, 03:28 PM~4291995
> *too stiff, very noisey!!!
> *


bullshit.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 20 2005, 03:02 PM~4243389
> *I got my interior chrome back from Blakleys Polishing yesterday, thanks Sean for handling this for me! *


Curtis is that polished, reanodized, or chromed? How much if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 1 2005, 11:53 AM~4313295
> *Curtis is that polished, reanodized, or chromed? How much if you don't mind me asking.
> *


It is chromed, I think it was 350 for all of it.


----------



## ~~RED~~

heres what i have done so far on your pumps curt
[attachmentid=371176]


----------



## ~~RED~~

[attachmentid=371180]
[attachmentid=371184]


----------



## juandik

oh shit son..........that is bad ass.

are you doing a second color blue? the tank just looked lighter in the pick than the others 

you KY boys are puttin it down,but you already know
:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

looks good curt.....josh did a good job on the stripes, cant wait to see what he has in store for my ride....


----------



## tlc64impala

thats shit is looking clean as hell Curtis


----------



## ~~RED~~

That color in the fill in is the color of the car,and the color blue is the same as the striping on the car I still have to put the seconed color on the stripes!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 2 2005, 12:09 AM~4318156
> *heres what i have done so far on your pumps curt
> [attachmentid=371176]
> *


looking good


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, that shit looks good as fuck Josh. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2005, 07:09 PM~4323762
> *Damn, that shit looks good as fuck Josh. :thumbsup:
> *


PINHEADRED PUTIN SHIT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Should be going to the exhaust shop today, the guy thats boxing the trunk in knows a real good exhaust man and he said he would take it there for me biengs they are like right down the street from each other.


----------



## Big Shizzle

did 
dale ever let you know about mine Curt?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 5 2005, 08:27 AM~4338586
> *did
> dale ever let you know about mine Curt?
> *


I'll call him today.


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 5 2005, 07:24 AM~4338579
> *Should be going to the exhaust shop today, the guy thats boxing the trunk in knows a real good exhaust man and he said he would take it there for me biengs they are like right down the street from each other.
> *


so is it running yet? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Dec 5 2005, 11:36 AM~4339437
> *so is it running yet? :biggrin:
> *


Not yet, hopefully next week sometime.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my pumps back from Josh, all I can say is.......... DAMN! Better than I thought! 

[attachmentid=375733]

[attachmentid=375728]

[attachmentid=375731]

[attachmentid=375734]

[attachmentid=375735]

[attachmentid=375736]

[attachmentid=375737]

[attachmentid=375738]

[attachmentid=375739]


----------



## pfccrider

looking good!


----------



## PantyDropper

they look damn good i was there when he was stripping them....good job josh(red)


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=375743]

[attachmentid=375744]

[attachmentid=375745]

[attachmentid=375746]

[attachmentid=375747]

[attachmentid=375748]

[attachmentid=375749]


----------



## SixFourClownin

[attachmentid=375752]

[attachmentid=375754]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Dolle

damn that looks good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 6 2005, 04:11 AM~4346025
> *damn that looks good
> *


Thanks Dolle!


----------



## caddychic

it looks awesome curtis! Thanks I will bring that up there when my husband quits being lazy!


----------



## Dizzle

I'd have to say I am lazy! Those pumps are off the hook. When I meet the guy wo did that for you, I'm going to ask him....."Who Dat" :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Curtis,.. these look great!


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im just glad you like em Curt!  get me some work fool Im broke! we are slow at work,not even gonna make a paycheck this week :uh: Im gonna bring that peice to you at lunch tomarrow!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

no wonder the server crashed, Curtis posted up 185 pics of those pumps :biggrin: 

looks nice


----------



## madiron

those pumps look very nice bro


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 7 2005, 01:22 AM~4350063
> *no wonder the server crashed, Curtis posted up 185 pics of those pumps  :biggrin:
> 
> looks nice
> *


i would do also,.. they look so nice !


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, thanks everyone.

Josh, I will send them your way homie.


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 6 2005, 06:36 PM~4350206
> *i would do also,.. they look so nice !
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 2 2005, 06:57 PM~4323674
> *That color in the fill in is the color of the car,and the color blue is the same as the striping on the car I still have to put the seconed color on the stripes!
> *


nice work on the stripes man... did u do tha car as well? what did u use a 0000 xcaliber on doin those pitbull logo's haha ... crazy and killer... 

im on pinhead lounge too...


----------



## Dizzle

What's going on man? I was playing on the net today and I stumbled across that picture you was lookin for :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle

WHO DEY


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Dec 11 2005, 12:39 PM~4383109
> *WHO DEY
> *


 :angry: GO STEELERS! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 7 2005, 09:10 PM~4360278
> *nice work on the stripes man... did u do tha car as well? what did u use a 0000 xcaliber on doin those pitbull logo's haha ...  crazy and killer...
> 
> im on pinhead lounge too...
> *


No he had someone in Lex do the car. The logos were really easy actually,and yea I think Iv seen your work on their. If your the guy Im thinking about I like it,cause you did your monty right?


----------



## supermachine

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 11 2005, 12:08 PM~4383229
> *:angry: GO STEELERS! :biggrin:
> *


WTF?? you a stillers fan?? :cheesy: :cheesy: 
it was cold a F @ the game today and snowing like crazy
i thought i was the only black and golder in here


----------



## PantyDropper

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by supermachine_@Dec 11 2005, 08:16 PM~4384850
> *WTF??  you a stillers fan??  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> it was cold a F  @ the game today and snowing like crazy
> i thought i was the only black and golder in here
> *


I here you homie, me and Sean (USOFOREVER) are die hard Steelers fans, when we go to the games we tailgate our asses off! If it dont fall off due to frost bite! :0


----------



## Big Shizzle

*STEELERS*


----------



## "G-Money"

steelers..............................who!


----------



## pfccrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

I here ya G.....Everyone knows the real season starts in a few weeks....then everyone is 0-0 and it's one and done


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 12 2005, 09:34 AM~4387872
> *I here ya G.....Everyone knows the real season starts in a few weeks....then everyone is 0-0 and it's one and done
> *



Your right, but homefield sure is nice this season. Dome game Dome game then on to D-Town for another Dome Game. No Snow this season. lol. 

I will say this about the Steelers. I didn't think they was going to beat the Bears 8 game streak. They have a nice front 4 D. The Steelers showed what some hart can do.


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 11 2005, 01:08 PM~4383229
> *:angry: GO STEELERS! :biggrin:
> *



I was at the Colts/Steelers MNF game a couple weeks ago. Man it was so much fun giving those Steeler fans a hard time. 

And you're right, the real season starts in 4 weeks....well, 5 for us. Then if you guys even make it, you'll have to come back in our house again. Can we say 0-2? :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 12 2005, 09:53 AM~4387944
> *I was at the Colts/Steelers MNF game a couple weeks ago.  Man it was so much fun giving those Steeler fans a hard time.
> 
> And you're right, the real season starts in 4 weeks....well, 5 for us.  Then if you guys even make it, you'll have to come back in our house again.  Can we say 0-2?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 12 2005, 09:53 AM~4387944
> *I was at the Colts/Steelers MNF game a couple weeks ago.  Man it was so much fun giving those Steeler fans a hard time.
> 
> And you're right, the real season starts in 4 weeks....well, 5 for us.  Then if you guys even make it, you'll have to come back in our house again.  Can we say 0-2?  :biggrin:
> *



we'll see if ya'll are still talkin once the playoffs start....if we make it right now we are a 6th seed and would play the bengals so keep praying we don't make it :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 12 2005, 10:06 AM~4387983
> *we'll see if ya'll are still talkin once the playoffs start....if we make it right now we are a 6th seed and would play the bengals so keep praying we don't make it :biggrin:
> *


Yea I remember back in the seasson where the Natti''s Chad J. was talkin a good show too. Then got showed Up. IMO. damn the record we got home field and won the AFC South. I would like to see Nap-Town rest its starts and Just put the back Ups in for the other 3 games.


----------



## fabian

Hi Curtis!

i want to see some pics of the progress !!!

Fabian


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Dec 12 2005, 10:38 AM~4388063
> *Yea I remember back in the seasson where the Natti''s Chad J.  was talkin a good show too.  Then got showed Up.  IMO. damn the record we got home field and won the AFC South. I would like to see Nap-Town rest its starts and Just put the back Ups in for the other 3 games.
> *


Nah, at least lets get the big lead like we have in the past what.....10 or so games (including the Steelers game  ) You know the guys will want to be in the record books. I mean, why only have your name in there 5 or 6 times....whats one more time 

Yeah, IF you guys make it, I'm guessin you'll be lucky to even get in w/ a wild card! Can you believe you're losing the division to the Bengals??? :biggrin: 

Thats fine though, if you do make it back to the Dome, we'll be more than happy to re-introduce Big Ben to our turf. Just like last time. :biggrin: 


Ok, enough hijackin the thread, back to the build-up. You got it runnin yet? Everything looks good btw!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 12 2005, 10:37 AM~4388645
> *Nah, at least lets get the big lead like we have in the past what.....10 or so games (including the Steelers game  ) You know the guys will want to be in the record books.  I mean, why only have your name in there 5 or 6 times....whats one more time
> 
> Yeah, IF you guys make it, I'm guessin you'll be lucky to even get in w/ a wild card!  Can you believe you're losing the division to the Bengals???  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats fine though, if you do make it back to the Dome, we'll be more than happy to re-introduce Big Ben to our turf.  Just like last time.  :biggrin:
> Ok, enough hijackin the thread, back to the build-up.  You got it runnin yet?  Everything looks good btw!!
> *


Watch what you wish for... Remember when you played the Steelers last time Injuries were abundant in the curtin defense... Not to mention Ben not being 100%... If Indy were my team I would want them to get that loss under their belt before the playoffs too... Oh and dont forget that northern team... whats their name again... humm the regining Super Bowl Champs.... lets see what is the Colts record againts them over the last 4 years...... all I can say is GO STEELERS!!!!! and bring on the playoffs!!!!!


----------



## LD0GG

NEWS FLASH steelers aren't black and gold ... are black and yellow more like black and urine if anything

sqeelers and bungles aren't goin anywhere steelers not making the playoffs and bengals are gonna get rocked in the playoffs they can't beat any quality opponents... 

WAR BROWNS GETTING BACK ON TOP OF THE AFC NORTH ASAP


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, now back to my build up thread, I was suposed to get my car back today so I could put the interior back in it, but the guy doing my headliner is a couple days behind, once thats done I'll have pics of the stereo and exhaust and the interior going in.

The stereo is done, just waiting on caranto to make the holes in the boards where he needs them so they can be covered.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 12 2005, 09:06 PM~4391596
> *NEWS FLASH steelers aren't black and gold ... are black and yellow more like black and urine if anything
> 
> sqeelers and bungles aren't goin anywhere steelers not making the playoffs and bengals are gonna get rocked in the playoffs they can't beat any quality opponents...
> 
> WAR BROWNS GETTING BACK ON TOP OF THE AFC NORTH ASAP
> *


 THEY BEAT THE BROWNS AND THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS IN OHIO RIGHT.



NICE CAR UCE


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 13 2005, 07:13 AM~4394249
> *THEY BEAT THE BROWNS AND THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS IN OHIO RIGHT.
> NICE CAR UCE
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Car should be back home tomorrow after work! :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 16 2005, 01:23 AM~4415988
> *Car should be back home tomorrow after work! :0
> *


i hope so


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 15 2005, 10:23 PM~4415988
> *Car should be back home tomorrow after work! :0
> *


That means today... where are more pics Dammit... :wave:


----------



## fabian

i want to see some pictures !


----------



## El Diablo

is your car runnin yet curtis?? last i saw you was gettin the pipes ran.


----------



## Dizzle

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

any new pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dale's trailor is missing a ramp so hopefully I can get it back sometime this week or maybee next. :uh:


----------



## tlc64impala

Damn I thought I was going to see some pictures


----------



## caddychic

see ya thursday Curtis!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got her home tonight thanks to Sean (USOFOREVER) for helping move it, and Gucci John for getting me a deal on a rollback.

I should have pics up of it in my garage tomorrow.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 28 2005, 12:44 AM~4497231
> *Got her home tonight thanks to Sean (USOFOREVER) for helping move it, and Gucci John for getting me a deal on a rollback.
> 
> I should have pics up of it in my garage tomorrow.
> *


almost ready for ya homie!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Cool, might have it running thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are the pictures of it at home, when I lower the lift to put the interior in I will get pics of what the stereo system and headliner looks like.

[attachmentid=401217]

[attachmentid=401216]

[attachmentid=401211]

[attachmentid=401214]

[attachmentid=401210]

[attachmentid=401213]

[attachmentid=401218]


----------



## 187_Regal

LUCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## bigswanga

very nice


----------



## 187_Regal

hey can i borrow that car thats under the car cover in these pics.....


----------



## fabian

Man!

your ride looks very nice! All the best for new Year and have fun sleeping in it,... great feeling after all the month if a car is finally in the home garage!

Fabian


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 28 2005, 02:30 PM~4500086
> *hey can i borrow that car thats under the car cover in these pics.....
> *


Ummm, I dont think momma will let you take that one out. :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

WHAT'S UNDER THE COVER? BTW NICE ASS GARAGE!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Dec 28 2005, 01:12 PM~4500711
> *WHAT'S UNDER THE COVER? BTW NICE ASS GARAGE!
> *




corvette?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2005, 03:25 PM~4500807
> *corvette?
> *


WHAT YEAR??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2005, 04:25 PM~4500807
> *corvette?
> *


Nah, 06 Benz SL500 AMG package.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Dec 28 2005, 04:12 PM~4500711
> *WHAT'S UNDER THE COVER? BTW NICE ASS GARAGE!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 28 2005, 03:38 PM~4500905
> *Nah, 06 Benz SL500 AMG package.
> *


NICE DAILY. ANY PICS OF THE BENZ AND THAT COPPER COLORED COUPE IN THE CORNER.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Dec 28 2005, 04:41 PM~4500938
> *NICE DAILY. ANY PICS OF THE BENZ AND THAT COPPER COLORED COUPE IN THE CORNER.
> *


I can take some if you want.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 28 2005, 03:42 PM~4500944
> *I can take some if you want.
> *


FUCK YEAH, THE COUPE LOOKS NICE. LUCKY FUCKER :angry:


----------



## skandalouz

Take some underside shots of the exhaust and email them to me.



Looks good there Big C,


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

bout time that bitch made it home...


----------



## fleetwoodmack

wheres the trumps on your EXT?


----------



## Dolle

lookin tight curtis


----------



## OGJordan

> *FUCK YEAH, THE COUPE LOOKS NICE. LUCKY FUCKER*


Lucky??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 28 2005, 07:43 PM~4502192
> *Take some underside shots of the exhaust and email them to me.
> Looks good there  Big C,
> *


Man, I havent made it that far yet, still waiting on the juice and to get it running before the exhaust.

Mike said he would come out tomorrow to get it running, but I seriously doubt he will, so we will see.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 28 2005, 08:08 PM~4502360
> *bout time that bitch made it home...
> *


Not for long though. :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Dec 28 2005, 08:31 PM~4502515
> *wheres the trumps on your EXT?
> *


I sold those, I have 24" DUB X-wangs now, but they are off for the winter.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 28 2005, 08:42 PM~4502567
> *lookin tight curtis
> *


Thanks Scott! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man, your ride is clean as hell, mad props!


----------



## YellowAmigo

man I have got to see that in person soon..... Curt tha four is off tha chain..


----------



## Dizzle

looks good homie!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 28 2005, 10:14 PM~4503924
> *Man, I havent made it that far yet, still waiting on the juice and to get it running before the exhaust.
> 
> Mike said he would come out tomorrow to get it running, but I seriously doubt he will, so we will see.
> *



Fly me down there so I can bitch slap you!


GIT-R-DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 29 2005, 08:55 PM~4509846
> *Fly me down there so I can bitch slap you!
> GIT-R-DONE!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 64SUP

CURT THAT BITCH IS LOOKING GOOD CAN I GET A LONE TO GET MINE THAT CLEAN


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin

I was going to get it running tonight but I have to wait untill I can do it during the day so I dont piss off the neighbors. lol

Matbee monday.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 30 2005, 07:48 PM~4518394
> *I was going to get it running tonight but I have to wait untill I can do it during the day so I dont piss off the neighbors. lol
> 
> Matbee monday.
> *


Ya my hold up is exhaust to get mine fired, open headers in closed shop in residential area, not so nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Dec 30 2005, 10:48 PM~4518682
> *Ya my hold up is exhaust to get mine fired,  open headers in closed shop in residential area,  not so nice.
> *


Yeah so you know what Im going through right now.


----------



## silver64

tell your neighbours there will be some noise :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

The neighbors over here are ass holes.


----------



## peanut

neighbors everywhere here are assholes :0


----------



## M.Cruz

uffin: uffin:


----------



## silver64

happy birthday?


----------



## PantyDropper

happy b-day curtis


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Happy Burfday Curtis!


----------



## fabian

Happy Birthday Curtis !


----------



## SixFourClownin

lol, thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

ummmm....yeah i tried to call you this morning on my way to work and tell you.....but someone didnt answer......


----------



## "G-Money"

Happy B-Day PlayBoy.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 5 2006, 06:51 AM~4552368
> *ummmm....yeah i tried to call you this morning on my way to work and tell you.....but someone didnt answer......
> *


My phone is in the truck charging.


----------



## Big Shizzle

happy b-day Curtis


----------



## OGJordan

Happy Birthday Curtis! 

You're only 23??

Damn, I'll be 28 next Monday!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, tomorrow is the day it should be running, I'm having someone else come over and finish the job. Me and my original motor guy could never come to a date and when we could something would cause us to have to change the date. 

Also, caranto said he should be ready for me on Sunday, so we'll see.


----------



## PantyDropper

Also, caranto said he should be ready for me on Sunday, so we'll see.
[/quote]

i hope so because im after u :biggrin: if u need any help give me a call


----------



## peanut

happy late b day curtis


----------



## tyhodge07

hmmm.. i made it to 30 pages, realized the year it was on than went to the last page and thought to myself, id never made it to 185 pages...




































without gettin off :biggrin:


good work bro, another thing... i seen the garage and the setup and it looks really nice, n i was gonna ask bout what the inside of that big ass house looked like, but than again, its prolly empty with all the money u put in the impala, but i love the car, very sick :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

What up Curt "HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!" :biggrin: TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 7 2006, 05:41 AM~4566450
> *hmmm.. i made it to 30 pages, realized the year it was on than went to the last page and thought to myself, id never made it to 185 pages...
> without gettin off :biggrin:
> good work bro, another thing... i seen the garage and the setup and it looks really nice, n i was gonna ask bout what the inside of that big ass house looked like, but than again, its prolly empty with all the money u put in the impala, but i love the car, very sick :thumbsup:
> *


lol, thanks homie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Jan 8 2006, 10:51 AM~4572251
> *What up Curt "HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!"  :biggrin: TTT
> *


Thanks man, how much longer till' you make it home? We miss you bro!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 8 2006, 09:28 AM~4572352
> *Thanks man, how much longer till' you make it home? We miss you bro!
> *


 I will be home in april for R&R leave and should be back for good in july or august. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks to USOFOREVER and LincolnJames, my shit has now made it to caranto's for the juice, he said he will probably get it running before I send my motor guy out there so we'll see. All I know is this is a BIG step, Im getting hype. :0 :0 :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 12 2006, 07:44 AM~4600897
> *Thanks to USOFOREVER and LincolnJames, my shit has now made it to caranto's for the juice, he said he will probably get it running before I send my motor guy out there so we'll see. All I know is this is a BIG step, Im getting hype. :0 :0 :0
> *


to good to call me for help..... :uh: im glad u got the car over to jason... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

thanks homie!


----------



## SixFourClownin

AIRIDE is off! Pics later, maybee.
Anyone interested in the COMPLETE airide setup let me know, chrome upper and lower control arms, chrome york brackets and york included.

PM me if interested.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I've decided to go with chrome and polished ADEX's all the way around so I need 2 more. :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got a couple new pics today, let me resize them so I can put them up. 1 sec.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is the world famous picture of the next project in caranto's garage, lol

[attachmentid=423524]



Couple pics of what the trunk looks like before the juice, some things still need to be covered.

[attachmentid=423526]

[attachmentid=423527]

[attachmentid=423529]


----------



## Big Doe

Looks good. Now i want to see Jason welding in that pretty ass trunk :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 11:20 PM~4622014
> *Looks good. Now i want to see Jason welding in that pretty ass trunk  :biggrin:
> *


Me too! I dont care what gets fucked up as long as I can hit some switches when he is done. lol


----------



## WestsideRider

Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

Looking good man


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the props, I cant wait to see the trunk full of pumps and batteries though. :0


----------



## Mr Impala

if you need a good price on adex's hit me up heres the 3 for my 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

who's doing the trunk panels they look really nice


----------



## caranto

bolt in rack  no welding in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 15 2006, 06:25 PM~4626781
> *bolt in rack   no welding in the trunk. :biggrin:
> *


i forgot you are "THE MAN"
:roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 15 2006, 03:51 PM~4626016
> *who's doing the trunk panels they look really nice
> *


Dale Jackson, he used to own Autosound here in Louisville. I was impressed.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 12 2005, 12:37 PM~4388645
> *Nah, at least lets get the big lead like we have in the past what.....10 or so games (including the Steelers game  ) You know the guys will want to be in the record books.  I mean, why only have your name in there 5 or 6 times....whats one more time
> 
> Yeah, IF you guys make it, I'm guessin you'll be lucky to even get in w/ a wild card!  Can you believe you're losing the division to the Bengals???  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats fine though, if you do make it back to the Dome, we'll be more than happy to re-introduce Big Ben to our turf.  Just like last time.  :biggrin:
> Ok, enough hijackin the thread, back to the build-up.  You got it runnin yet?  Everything looks good btw!!
> *



what's up now ryn-o?????????


like I said.........GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Curtis lets have a STEELERS break while the car is awaiting the pumps!!! For all you Indy fans, remember there is always next year!!!!!! The Steelers not only beat the Colts they beat the ref's too!!!! Did you see those bullshit calls being made????... hey next time Colt fans maybe you should get Archie and Eli Manning to be the Refs and you will win!!!!.......HAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

NOW BACK TO THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 16 2006, 11:55 AM~4632055
> *Curtis lets have a STEELERS break while the car is awaiting the pumps!!! For all you Indy fans, remember there is always next year!!!!!! The Steelers not only beat the Colts they beat the ref's too!!!! Did you see those bullshit calls being made????... hey next time Colt fans maybe you should get Archie and Eli Manning to be the Refs and you will win!!!!.......HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> NOW BACK TO THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah the steelers got lucky as fuck at the end...big ben saved that game... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i was about to make a few phone calls and then the guy missed the field goal....


----------



## Dizzle

Car's looking real good Curtis!


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 15 2006, 08:30 PM~4627710
> *what's up now ryn-o?????????
> like I said.........GO STEELERS!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :dunno: :ugh: :dunno: :ugh: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## Dolle

lookin good Curtis can't wait to see the setup.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 16 2006, 10:54 PM~4637385
> *:dunno:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *



what's wrong?? You had plenty to see a couple months ago......Colt got your tongue? :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 17 2006, 07:51 AM~4639141
> *what's wrong??  You had plenty to see a couple months ago......Colt got your tongue? :biggrin:
> *


uhhh.....uhhhh.....I blame it all on the refs. They GAVE you guys that game. :biggrin: 






j/k They were horrible, both the refs AND the Colts, and I mean the refs on your part mostly. There would have been a riot somewhere if the Colts would have won, after that INT was overturned.

Best of luck w/ Denver...I think they might be a bit more ready for you than we were. Not to say they will win, but more ready.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 17 2006, 09:21 AM~4639365
> *uhhh.....uhhhh.....I blame it all on the refs.  They GAVE you guys that game.  :biggrin:
> j/k  They were horrible, both the refs AND the Colts, and I mean the refs on your part mostly.  There would have been a riot somewhere if the Colts would have won, after that INT was overturned.
> 
> Best of luck w/ Denver...I think they might be a bit more ready for you than we were.  Not to say they will win, but more ready.
> *




I know it sucks eating crow.....just be glad I didn't have your phone number........it would have been alot WORSE!!  


how's the car coming?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 17 2006, 01:08 PM~4640305
> *I know it sucks eating crow.....just be glad I didn't have your phone number........it would have been alot WORSE!!
> how's the car coming?
> *



Yea But I have yours, JUST BE LUCKY THAT THE COLTS DIDN'T WHEN. YOU AND BIG C. WOULD HAVE GOT A CALL. 
I guess I'll just have to wait till next seasson.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jan 17 2006, 01:10 PM~4640316
> *Yea But I have yours, JUST BE LUCKY THAT THE COLTS DIDN'T WHEN. YOU AND BIG C. WOULD HAVE GOT A CALL.
> I guess I'll just have to wait till next seasson.
> *



no you can still call...you just won't like what you hear on the other end....lord knows I tried to call you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

How is the install coming Curt? the trunk looks pretty good but it will look better once some Pittbulls get in there :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Jan 18 2006, 05:08 PM~4651815
> *How is the install coming Curt? the trunk looks pretty good but it will look better once some Pittbulls get in there :biggrin:
> *


slow like always! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 19 2006, 10:13 AM~4656633
> *slow like always! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 19 2006, 04:12 PM~4660109
> *:uh:
> *



No shit!


----------



## 187_Regal

all i know is caranto was dancin around his garage like a little fairy yesterday, I was like wtf? he said this is what its like when i am in a good mood.....LOL....Hey look at my stripes.....


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 20 2006, 05:53 AM~4663776
> *all i know is caranto was dancin around his garage like a little fairy yesterday, I was like wtf? he said this is what its like when i am in a good mood.....LOL....Hey look at my stripes.....
> *


yeah, and i thought you and cheeks were going to get into a cat fight!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle

I almost stopped by last night..........maybe it's good I didn't lol


----------



## 187_Regal

cheeks is always fussin about something...LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

:tears: :tears: :tears: No pics.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 20 2006, 08:36 AM~4664375
> *:tears: :tears: :tears: No pics.
> *


sorry i will post some soon!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 20 2006, 09:35 AM~4664113
> *cheeks is always fussin about something...LOL
> *


russ suck a dick :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 20 2006, 04:16 PM~4667753
> *sorry i will post some soon!
> *


cool! Hey when do you you think the front suspension will come off, this guy wants to buy all my old stuff, but I told him to hold up untill I could ship it all.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 21 2006, 12:26 PM~4673882
> *cool! Hey when do you you think the front suspension will come off, this guy wants to buy all my old stuff, but I told him to hold up untill I could ship it all.
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jan 21 2006, 03:09 PM~4674102
> *:uh:
> *


Your not trying to buy it all, give me a 1000.00 and I will ship it all to you,


----------



## SixFourClownin

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!! My original motor guy got my shit running today! the wiring is still not right but at least the motor runs!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 21 2006, 01:57 PM~4674339
> *Your not trying to buy it all, give me a 1000.00 and I will ship it all to you,
> *



all i really want is the uppers and lowers, you can sell the rest!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jan 21 2006, 04:00 PM~4674355
> *all i really want is the uppers and lowers,  you can sell the rest!
> *


I need the uppers and lowers to seal the deal I have. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 21 2006, 02:02 PM~4674362
> *I need the uppers and lowers to seal the deal I have. :biggrin:
> *



I offered to buy them months ago and you told me they were sold! :angry:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 28 2005, 03:42 PM~4500944
> *I can take some if you want.
> *


CHECK EVERYDAY, STILL NO PICS!!


----------



## Dolle

I say the car in person a Jason's today all I can say is daaaaamn


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jan 21 2006, 10:33 PM~4676706
> *CHECK EVERYDAY, STILL NO PICS!!
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jan 21 2006, 10:33 PM~4676706
> *CHECK EVERYDAY, STILL NO PICS!!
> *


Still under the cover.


----------



## fabian

how are you curtis? how is your hyraulics coming out?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 22 2006, 08:47 AM~4679224
> *Still under the cover.
> *



Time to get Dirrrttyyyyy! GIT-R-DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 22 2006, 11:02 AM~4679326
> *how are you curtis? how is your hyraulics coming out?
> *


So far so good, I dont really know whats going on right now.


----------



## caranto

alot of random pics.
[attachmentid=434127]
[attachmentid=434128]
[attachmentid=434129]
[attachmentid=434130]
[attachmentid=434131]
[attachmentid=434132]
[attachmentid=434133]
[attachmentid=434134]
[attachmentid=434135]
[attachmentid=434136]
[attachmentid=434137]
[attachmentid=434138]
[attachmentid=434139]
[attachmentid=434140]
[attachmentid=434141]
[attachmentid=434142]
[attachmentid=434143]
[attachmentid=434146]
[attachmentid=434147]


----------



## caranto

more!!!!
[attachmentid=434148]
[attachmentid=434149]
[attachmentid=434150]
[attachmentid=434151]
[attachmentid=434152]


----------



## 187_Regal

L-Yeah, well i am glad to hear that you got her turned over......I called you yesterday too......PLAYER


----------



## timdog57

Looking good Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 23 2006, 08:37 AM~4685760
> *Looking good Jason.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## SixFourClownin

:worship: Thanks for the pics Jason, I cant wait to hit those switches!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 23 2006, 11:06 AM~4685900
> *thanks!
> *



I need to stop by and hang out. :biggrin: I could hear Angie yelling at the TV from my house Saturday night. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: you need to watch a game withe me,i'm much louder than her!!!!! holla at me or stop by.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 23 2006, 12:43 PM~4686283
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  you need to watch a game withe me,i'm much louder than her!!!!!  holla at me or stop by.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 23 2006, 09:43 AM~4686283
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  you need to watch a game withe me,i'm much louder than her!!!!!  holla at me or stop by.
> *


You may be Louder but no way your Funnier!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Car looks great Curt!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 23 2006, 12:44 PM~4686289
> *:biggrin:
> *


as bad as there playing if we dont watch. :biggrin: they might win a game


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 23 2006, 06:02 PM~4688345
> *Car looks great Curt!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Josh.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I went to caranto's last night to pick up some things, I heard it runnning and it was music to my ears! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'm trying to upload this as my avatar and it wont work! :angry:

By the way, this is my new plate.

[attachmentid=437735]


----------



## Dolle

any progress on the setup?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 31 2006, 12:34 PM~4742336
> *any progress on the setup?
> *


started on the bolt in rack last night.......once i finish i will paint the ft. pockets,rack,rear frame and the quickchange part of the rear end.......... then i will start to put it together.


----------



## Big Shizzle

Curtis has the quick change caranto....


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 31 2006, 03:10 PM~4743491
> *Curtis has the quick change caranto....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Pics of my lowers Caranto did! :biggrin: Off for chrome.

[attachmentid=444721]

[attachmentid=444722]

[attachmentid=444723]

[attachmentid=444724]

[attachmentid=444725]

[attachmentid=444726]


----------



## juandik

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Nice job on them lowers!

are the sides plated or not? I think I just picked up a few trick from the old timer :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 05:27 PM~4752197
> *Nice job on them lowers!
> 
> are the sides plated or not?  I think I just picked up a few trick from the old timer  :biggrin:
> *


yeah he is old :0


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 03:27 PM~4752197
> *Nice job on them lowers!
> 
> are the sides plated or not?  I think I just picked up a few trick from the old timer  :biggrin:
> *


na...... no need for what he is doing!  and 30's not that old.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 1 2006, 04:48 PM~4752320
> *na...... no need for what he is doing!   and 30's not that old.....
> *


i shoulda said veteran instead of old timer


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 06:18 PM~4752932
> *i shoulda said veteran instead of old timer
> *


i think he prefers old fucker


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 2 2006, 12:39 AM~4755088
> *i think he prefers old fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

those lowers look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 2 2006, 03:53 AM~4756477
> *those lowers look nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! So whats the word on yours?


----------



## caranto

youngsta's


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 1 2006, 02:48 PM~4752320
> *  and 30's not that old.....
> *



Damn Jason your 30?!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 2 2006, 09:31 AM~4756765
> *youngsta's
> *



I am right behind you homie.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2006, 07:12 AM~4756687
> *Thanks! So whats the word on yours?
> *


Jason has my uppers when he gets time to get them done. The frame is at the sand blaster now soon as I get it back it goes to Brent. Also packaging up alot of thing to go to chrome real soon. hopfuly by late spring early summer it will be back on the frame.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Anything new Caranto?


----------



## SixFourClownin

I went to take some pics of my rack today,       WOW!!!

[attachmentid=450095]

[attachmentid=450096]

[attachmentid=450097]

[attachmentid=450098]

[attachmentid=450099]


----------



## fabian

looks nice !


----------



## LD0GG

are u gonna have to cut it in half to get it in?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Jason was covering up my car so he could paint everything.

[attachmentid=450100]

[attachmentid=450101]

[attachmentid=450102]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a few before pictures of the frame after he plated it all, I will have more pics later on after its all painted.

[attachmentid=450106]

[attachmentid=450105]

[attachmentid=450104]

[attachmentid=450107]


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Feb 5 2006, 03:57 PM~4782242
> *are u gonna have to cut it in half to get it in?
> *


Nah, I think it fits right in there snugly, lol. Its looks good as fuck though, I cant wait to see it painted and everything on it in the trunk.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2006, 04:54 PM~4782223
> *I went to take some pics of my rack today,             WOW!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=450095]
> 
> [attachmentid=450096]
> 
> [attachmentid=450097]
> 
> [attachmentid=450098]
> 
> [attachmentid=450099]
> *


i like it


----------



## LD0GG

yea it's gotta be tricky to tilt it in to get it in there but i like u went with alot of angles nice idea


----------



## BigLinc

u goin with blue top optimas?

rack looks very very nice, going to smooth it all out before paint?


----------



## Dolle

that rack looks sick as hell nice job Jason :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Feb 5 2006, 04:44 PM~4782501
> *yea it's gotta be tricky to tilt it in to get it in there but i like u went with alot of angles nice idea
> *


Thanks!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 5 2006, 04:50 PM~4782534
> *u goin with blue top optimas?
> 
> rack looks very very nice, going to smooth it all out before paint?
> *


Yeah, blue tops

[attachmentid=450421]

I'm not sure what Jason is doing, I told him the trunk was all his, I told him what I wanted and he had full reign after that.


----------



## BigLinc

very nice, the blue tops will set it off, wouldnt look right with yellow


it just keeps getting better bro, good job


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 5 2006, 10:31 PM~4784577
> *very nice, the blue tops will set it off, wouldnt look right with yellow
> it just keeps getting better bro, good job
> *


Thanks homie, I cant wait to get it all done and touched up so I can hit the streets!


----------



## caranto

come on fellas!!!!!!! you know i test fitted it before i did the final welds. it has like an inch clearance.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2006, 10:33 PM~4784590
> *Thanks homie, I cant wait to get it all done and touched up so I can hit the streets!
> *


I guess the 64 wont be making it down to Miami? :uh:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2006, 10:33 PM~4784590
> *Thanks homie, I cant wait to get it all done and touched up so I can hit the streets!
> *


i know how u feel, i still need to get mine running and painted, hopefully by summer :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

thats the tightest rack ever.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 6 2006, 07:37 PM~4790750
> *thats the tightest rack ever.
> *


:biggrin: Thanks Dan!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2006, 08:25 PM~4791080
> *:biggrin: Thanks Dan!
> *


when you gonna take me for a ride in it for old times sake :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 6 2006, 08:05 PM~4791856
> *when you gonna take me for a ride in it for old times sake  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

some pics.

[attachmentid=452247]

[attachmentid=452248]

[attachmentid=452249]

[attachmentid=452250]

[attachmentid=452251]

[attachmentid=452252]

[attachmentid=452253]

[attachmentid=452254]

[attachmentid=452255]

[attachmentid=452256]


----------



## SixFourClownin

SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

looking nice!


----------



## Dolle

nice jop on the paint turned out good


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

wow.......that is a bad ass mfing rack


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 7 2006, 11:42 AM~4794832
> *nice jop on the paint turned out good
> *


thanks everyone!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

damn u kentucky boys are doin it proper like.... looks good curtis and everyone involved......... cant wait to see all of them at indy


----------



## JRO

That is one nice rack. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 7 2006, 04:29 PM~4795910
> *thanks everyone!!!
> *


looks good...damn my back


----------



## Koolaid

lookin sweet man...cant wait to see it rollin around


----------



## YellowAmigo

I love that rack... did you think of chrome on the rack?.... just a thought, but that thing is bad as fuck.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 10 2006, 09:46 PM~4822919
> *I love that rack... did you think of chrome on the rack?.... just a thought, but that thing is bad as fuck.....
> *


Yeah, I thought of chrome, I think the blue will be better though beings everything will be white and chrome in the trunk, blue will add contrast.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2006, 07:49 PM~4822942
> *Yeah, I thought of chrome, I think the blue will be better though beings everything will be white and chrome in the trunk, blue will add contrast.
> *


cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just want to say that I asked Rebecca to marry me tonight, and she said YES! So I am now engaged!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2006, 08:47 PM~4828626
> *I just want to say that I asked Rebecca to marry me tonight, and she said YES! So I am now engaged!
> *


 :0 

good shit man, lets see the ring though :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

Congratulation Curtis


----------



## skandalouz

She had to settle for a ziptie because Curtis spent all the money on his car! 

:0 











Congrates homie!


----------



## LD0GG

i wanna see the rack loaded up with the goodies!!! hurry up


----------



## OURLIFE

congrats curtis from all of us at OURLIFE C C ......... NOW LETS SEE THE RACK LOADED WITH PUMPS N BATTERIES


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 11 2006, 06:52 PM~4828644
> *Congratulation  Curtis
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2006, 06:47 PM~4828626
> *I just want to say that I asked Rebecca to marry me tonight, and she said YES! So I am now engaged!
> *


congrads!! wish you the best :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everybody, I'm still at the hotel on my BlackBerry, as soon as I get home I will post a picture of the ring.

Then the trunk pics as soon as Jason tells me to come take some pics, I think there might be a delay though, Jason's wife Angie just had there second child, its a boy!

I guess I might be next!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2006, 06:00 AM~4831909
> *I guess I might be next!
> *



What you trying to say Curtis??? :cheesy: Besides I'm going to have one in August.

Oh and Congrats on being engaged. You'll like it.


----------



## OURLIFE

ohhh shit u gonna be a daddy? thats the best feeling in the world


----------



## fabian

Curtis,

all the best for your and Rebecca,... getting married is one of the most special momenst in your live! You will enjoy,.. like your 64  

Fabian


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2006, 06:47 PM~4828626
> *I just want to say that I asked Rebecca to marry me tonight, and she said YES! So I am now engaged!
> *


Congrats man.... I hope yours goes better then mine did.... :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Congrats to you and Rebecca Curt. I am happy to hear that you two are finally engaged.


----------



## showandgo

congrats good to here


----------



## SixFourClownin

Again, thanks everyone!

Here are the requested pics of the ring, and no Im not going to be a Dad yet. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=458857]

[attachmentid=458858]


----------



## skandalouz

:0


----------



## Game-Over

rack looks real nice homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got part of my lowers back from the chrome shop.

[attachmentid=459469]

[attachmentid=459470]

[attachmentid=459471]

[attachmentid=459473]

[attachmentid=459474]

[attachmentid=459475]


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2006, 11:58 PM~4836032
> *I got part of my lowers back from the chrome shop.
> 
> [attachmentid=459469]
> 
> [attachmentid=459470]
> 
> [attachmentid=459471]
> 
> [attachmentid=459473]
> 
> [attachmentid=459474]
> 
> [attachmentid=459475]
> *


looks good


----------



## ~~RED~~

hell yea! looks good! (the ring and the arms) :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 13 2006, 06:15 PM~4841136
> *hell yea! looks good! (the ring and the arms) :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

real nice chrome curtis


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 13 2006, 06:15 PM~4841136
> *hell yea! looks good! (the ring and the arms) :thumbsup:
> *



I think the arms are shinier than the ring :biggrin: Congrats on both Curt-I


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks Sean, hit me up today, or slide by if you have time.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nothing new, waiting on my cross bars for my lowers so caranto can get the car back on the ground so he can finish my wishbone.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

TTT for some updates Curt.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Feb 20 2006, 05:45 AM~4885887
> *TTT for some updates Curt.
> *


I hear you, lol.


----------



## BigLinc

pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

I wish I had some new ones to share, lol soon enough, I just hope it will be done for Indy!


----------



## fleetwoodmack

whats left?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 21 2006, 07:13 PM~4896380
> *whats left?
> *


Finish the hydraulics, put the interior in it, tune the engine, get it to start with a key, have exhaust put on it, have it touched up and cleaned up REAL good.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 21 2006, 09:56 PM~4897157
> *Finish the hydraulics, put the interior in it, tune the engine, get it to start with a key, have exhaust put on it, have it touched up and cleaned up REAL good.
> *


damn sounds like alot of work...sound like u have a better chance then me :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 21 2006, 09:21 PM~4897421
> *damn sounds like alot of work...sound like u have a better chance then me :uh:
> *


Im trying to get done for Indy, oh I forgot I also have to get my wishbone completed and then chromed.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 21 2006, 11:24 PM~4898012
> *Im trying to get done for Indy, oh I forgot I also have to get my wishbone completed and then chromed.
> *


u know the reason i wont be there


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 21 2006, 09:24 PM~4898012
> *Im trying to get done for Indy, oh I forgot I also have to get my wishbone completed and then chromed.
> *


THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD IT BETTER BE IN INDY CONGRATS ALSO


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 21 2006, 11:31 PM~4898426
> *u know the reason i wont be there
> *


No I dont.


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 22 2006, 07:33 AM~4899925
> *No I dont.
> *


I don't know either...
enlighten us...
what are you talking about CHEEEEEEEEKS??? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 22 2006, 07:33 AM~4899925
> *No I dont.
> *


because your car at jason house.... :biggrin: and not mine


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 21 2006, 07:56 PM~4897157
> *Finish the hydraulics, put the interior in it, tune the engine, get it to start with a key, have exhaust put on it, have it touched up and cleaned up REAL good.
> *


thats it? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 22 2006, 09:48 PM~4905658
> *thats it? :biggrin:
> *


I dont think it will be ready for Indy.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Them arms are look good! Can't wait to see this ride when it's done.. Great job!


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:43 PM~4906261
> *I dont think it will be ready for Indy.
> *


good luck bro


----------



## pfccrider

what those a arms going for on the crome? pm me if you don't feel like posting.


----------



## caranto

couple pics!!!  
[attachmentid=479504]

[attachmentid=479505]

[attachmentid=479506]

[attachmentid=479507]

[attachmentid=479508]

[attachmentid=479509]

[attachmentid=479510]

[attachmentid=479511]

[attachmentid=479512]

[attachmentid=479512]

[attachmentid=479513]

[attachmentid=479514]

[attachmentid=479515]

[attachmentid=479516]


----------



## SixFourClownin

DAMN!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Damn that is looking clean as hell!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

Looking good Uce.


----------



## caranto

i need some upper bj's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Shizzle

You need upper Blow Jobs...?!?!?!?!





j/k :biggrin: Looks good J....then again who ever thought anything you do WOULDN'T look good Right???

do tha dance


----------



## tlc64impala

Looking Good Curtis


----------



## Dolle

lookin good curtis


----------



## lone star

LOOKING REAL NICE. LETS HOPE FOR NO OIL LEAKS IN THAT NICE TRUNK


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2006, 11:20 AM~4936783
> *LOOKING REAL NICE. LETS HOPE FOR NO OIL LEAKS IN THAT NICE  TRUNK
> *


Yeah no shit, vote for NO OIL LEAKS 2006! lol :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2006, 06:36 PM~4940880
> *Yeah no shit, vote for NO OIL LEAKS 2006! lol :biggrin:
> *



then means no leaking KY either! :0


----------



## lone star

WHEN I LIFTED MY CAR I TOOK EXTRA TIME TO DOUBLE CHECK ALL FITTINGS MEASURE LINES TWICE, CLEAN MY HANDS ALL THAT, SO IT WILL FINISH CLEAN.........THEN THE TRUNK WOULDNT CLOSE DUE TO THE WALL BEING TOO FAR FORWARD ABOUT 3/4 INCH SO I HAD TO RIP THE WHOLE SETUP OUT, AND REDO THE WALL. I WAS PISSED.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 27 2006, 08:37 PM~4940896
> *then means no leaking KY either!  :0
> *


Ha Ha Ha, Good eyes! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2006, 08:45 PM~4940964
> *WHEN I LIFTED MY CAR I TOOK EXTRA TIME TO DOUBLE CHECK ALL FITTINGS MEASURE LINES TWICE, CLEAN MY HANDS ALL THAT, SO IT WILL FINISH CLEAN.........THEN THE TRUNK WOULDNT CLOSE DUE TO THE WALL BEING TOO FAR FORWARD ABOUT 3/4 INCH SO I HAD TO RIP THE WHOLE SETUP OUT, AND REDO THE WALL. I WAS PISSED.
> *


That must have sucked! :angry:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2006, 07:07 PM~4941110
> *That must have sucked!  :angry:
> *


I DONT WISH THAT SHIT ON ANYONE.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well caranto, I finally got around to cleaning the gold off the fittings, so they are ready to be powdercoated, LOL.

I need to know if I gave you the chrome fittings? I think I did but Im not sure, and also I will have the ball joints today, if they are instock.

[attachmentid=480771]


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 28 2006, 06:29 AM~4943708
> *Well caranto, I finally got around to cleaning the gold off the fittings, so they are ready to be powdercoated, LOL.
> 
> I need to know if I gave you the chrome fittings? I think I did but Im not sure, and also I will have the ball joints today, if they are instock.
> 
> [attachmentid=480771]
> *


about time!!!! :biggrin: yes, i got the chrome ones.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 28 2006, 08:06 AM~4943741
> *about time!!!! :biggrin:  yes, i got the chrome ones.
> *


whew! I was hoping you had them, I GOT THE BALL JOINTS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

hey that looks nice! Nice job Jason. I like the way the batteries are placed on the rack.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 28 2006, 11:42 AM~4945122
> *hey that looks nice! Nice job Jason. I like the way the batteries are placed on the rack.
> *


thanks russ!


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good J! Cars looking great Curtis!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

hey curtis lookin good..... nice meeting you at casper


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good....getter done j


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 28 2006, 11:41 PM~4949720
> *looking good....getter done j
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I wanna see the rear suspension! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 2 2006, 10:09 AM~4959042
> *I wanna see the rear suspension! :biggrin:
> *


no bitch :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Any new pics caranto? :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2006, 10:23 AM~4985608
> *Any new pics caranto? :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 6 2006, 01:15 PM~4986543
> *tomorrow.
> *


Yippy! :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2006, 02:33 PM~4986659
> *Yippy! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2006, 12:33 PM~4986659
> *Yippy! :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD UCE. CANT WAIT TO HAVE A DRINK IN INDY


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 6 2006, 11:17 PM~4991051
> *WHAT UP THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD UCE. CANT WAIT TO HAVE A DRINK IN INDY
> *


Hopefully we can have a drink to our cars bieng done and at Indy, I hope.


----------



## caranto

pics!!!!

[attachmentid=490025]

[attachmentid=490027]

[attachmentid=490029]

[attachmentid=490030]

[attachmentid=490033]

[attachmentid=490034]

[attachmentid=490037]

[attachmentid=490038]

[attachmentid=490039]

[attachmentid=490040]

[attachmentid=490041]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah! I cant wait to see it all blacked out and on the ground!


----------



## 187_Regal

looks good curtis, cant wait to see you on the street with this. You gonna have to holla at me when you get it done so we can ride together....I will stop by the shop today to holla at ya.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 7 2006, 12:23 PM~4993889
> *looks good curtis, cant wait to see you on the street with this. You gonna have to holla at me when you get it done so we can ride together....I will stop by the shop today to holla at ya.
> *


You know I will hit you up homie, I cant wait to ride, hit me up.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 7 2006, 01:46 PM~4994044
> *You know I will hit you up homie, I cant wait to ride, hit me up.
> *


no hit me up :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

no hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 7 2006, 06:33 PM~4996130
> *no hit me up! :biggrin:
> *


hit us both up :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

hell hit me up........ DOH!!!!!! got caught up in the moment.... I would love to give ya a hand if I could.... hope to see this bitch soon...


----------



## 187_Regal

how bout we all ride together and have a good time flossin....LOL


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 8 2006, 05:59 AM~5000104
> *how bout we all ride together and have a good time flossin....LOL
> *


why dont you get back in the club? and you can ride all the :biggrin: time.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 8 2006, 08:07 AM~5000205
> *why dont you get back in the club? and you can ride all the  :biggrin: time.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Koolaid

sweet work caranto.......looks real good.


----------



## 187_Regal

i think that i have the only street car left in lowriding.....dont I? besides jason, i was gonna join your club, but then you sold the car.... :uh: J/K


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 8 2006, 11:18 AM~5001479
> *i think that i have the only street car left in lowriding.....dont I? besides jason, i was gonna join your club, but then you sold the car.... :uh: J/K
> *


ummm i do have another car!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal

so when are you gettin the plaques made......LOL.....Make em big so they take up the whole back window.....LOL


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 8 2006, 01:29 PM~5002440
> *so when are you gettin the plaques made......LOL.....Make em big so they take up the whole back window.....LOL
> *


we will have to get you know who to get in!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 8 2006, 02:29 PM~5002440
> *so when are you gettin the plaques made......LOL.....Make em big so they take up the whole back window.....LOL
> *


G-Body C.C. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 8 2006, 03:50 PM~5002604
> *we will have to get you know who to get in!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 8 2006, 08:48 PM~5005101
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me

I'm completely lost on anything that is going on


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 9 2006, 09:17 AM~5008298
> *I'm completely lost on anything that is going on
> *


This thread is out of hand. Get your shit in order Curtis, you have guidelines to go by now straighten it out or this topic will be deleted. Thanks from the Layitlow management dept. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 09:30 AM~5008326
> *This thread is out of hand. Get your shit in order Curtis, you have guidelines to go by now straighten it out or this topic will be deleted. Thanks from the Layitlow management dept. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha Ha, delete this (as I raise my middle finger) :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 9 2006, 10:28 AM~5008589
> *Ha Ha Ha, delete this (as I raise my middle finger) :biggrin:
> *


Work in progress.....


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 8 2006, 03:50 PM~5002604
> *we will have to get you know who to get in!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah i am workin on recruits.....LOL....what is the name gonna be?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 9 2006, 11:29 AM~5009316
> *yeah i am workin on recruits.....LOL....what is the name gonna be?
> *


broke ass ninja's :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 9 2006, 03:11 PM~5010515
> *broke ass ninja's :biggrin:
> *


shit, can I be in it? :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

T-T-T for U-C-E the ride is looking good Curt cant wait to see it when I get home :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: NEWPICS?NEWPICS?NEWPICS? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Maybee Caranto will suprise me with some mew photos in the next couple of days. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 13 2006, 07:53 AM~5038182
> *Maybee Caranto will suprise me with some mew photos in the next couple of days. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well my wishbone, extra banana bar bracket and swaybar mounts are done at the chrome shop, just waiting on them to be dropped off. :biggrin:

Thanks Sean.


----------



## caranto

i'm trying homie! got alot going on ..... your's will be the last for a while i'm taking some time off after i finish yours....if i ever do! :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 14 2006, 09:35 AM~5044992
> *i'm trying homie! got alot going on ..... your's will be the last for a while i'm taking some time off after i finish yours....if i ever do! :uh:
> *



I don't blame you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 14 2006, 08:35 AM~5044992
> *i'm trying homie! got alot going on ..... your's will be the last for a while i'm taking some time off after i finish yours....if i ever do! :uh:
> *


Its all good homie, dont trip whenever you get done bro.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:50 PM~5046451
> *Its all good homie, dont trip whenever you get done bro.
> *


thanks for understanding.!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 15 2006, 08:15 AM~5051979
> *thanks for understanding.!
> *


Yeah its all good, I know you have shit going on, we all do, I just want it right and if that meens taking a little longer then so be it.  I got you homie.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 15 2006, 09:15 AM~5051979
> *thanks for understanding.!
> *


o i see and i dont


----------



## SixFourClownin

Second Banana bar bracket and the sway bar mounts and the wishbone.

[attachmentid=504901]

[attachmentid=504902]

[attachmentid=504903]


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 14 2006, 07:56 AM~5044923
> *Well my wishbone, extra banana bar bracket and swaybar mounts are done at the chrome shop, just waiting on them to be dropped off. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Sean.
> *


no problem


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5058728
> *no problem
> *


My BIG homie, allways comes through for me!


----------



## Dolle

chrome looks good curtis lovin that wishbone


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 16 2006, 11:30 AM~5059395
> *My BIG homie, allways comes through for me!
> *


----------



## UFAMEA

curtis the four look awesome.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2006, 02:55 PM~4833071
> *Again, thanks everyone!
> 
> Here are the requested pics of the ring, and no Im not going to be a Dad yet. :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=458857]
> 
> [attachmentid=458858]
> *


THATS A BIG ASS ROCK MAN!!! CONGRATS MAN GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 17 2006, 05:38 PM~5069508
> *curtis the four look awesome.
> *


Thanks Kita, I just cant wait to get it rollin on the streets again and represent!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Mar 17 2006, 07:00 PM~5070007
> *THATS A BIG ASS ROCK MAN!!! CONGRATS MAN GOOD LUCK!!!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 15 2006, 06:15 AM~5051979
> *thanks for understanding.!
> *


indy is around the corner understand that :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 19 2006, 07:05 PM~5081238
> *indy is around the corner understand that  :0
> *


what up John! Where u been hiding at?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 15 2006, 08:33 PM~5056526
> *o i see and i dont
> *


curtis is paid in full!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 19 2006, 06:05 PM~5081238
> *indy is around the corner understand that  :0
> *


you uce guys will have to understand "it wont be there"....... :0


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 20 2006, 08:20 AM~5084712
> *you uce guys will have to understand "it wont be there"....... :0
> *



perfection takes time.....do your thang J


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 20 2006, 07:28 AM~5084731
> *perfection takes time.....do your thang J
> *


exactly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 20 2006, 02:46 PM~5086521
> *exactly!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  WORD!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 20 2006, 09:28 AM~5084731
> *perfection takes time.....
> *


true true


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 20 2006, 12:46 PM~5086521
> *exactly!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just how hard is it to bend a few hardlines :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 20 2006, 10:24 PM~5089934
> *just how hard is it to bend a few hardlines :0  :biggrin:
> *


almost as hard as it is to spray a car!  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 21 2006, 12:24 AM~5089934
> *just how hard is it to bend a few hardlines :0  :biggrin:
> *



Anyone can bend them. :biggrin: But it takes craftsmanship to make them look good.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2006, 10:07 AM~5092294
> *Anyone can bend them.  :biggrin:  But it takes craftsmanship to make them look good.
> *


i can do some "PRIMETIME" curly q's if he wants.i have some pop cans laying around some where. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

caranto....you are very wise grasshoppa.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 21 2006, 02:15 PM~5093421
> *i can do some "PRIMETIME" curly q's if he wants.i have some pop cans laying around some where. :biggrin:
> *


No you didnt! Why dont I just repaint my shit "ORANGE"! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5093421
> *i can do some "PRIMETIME" curly q's if he wants.i have some pop cans laying around some where. :biggrin:
> *


hey now.........awww who am i kidding......LMAO!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 21 2006, 03:15 PM~5093421
> *i can do some "PRIMETIME" curly q's if he wants.i have some pop cans laying around some where. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well as it turns out, my shit wont be at Indy and Im not even sure that I will be able to make it, I will be closing on a house the same time Indy will be going on, and I have to take care of that before I go to a car show, so we will see.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 23 2006, 12:48 PM~5105457
> *Well as it turns out, my shit wont be at Indy and Im not even sure that I will be able to make it, I will be closing on a house the same time Indy will be going on, and I have to take care of that before I go to a car show, so we will see.
> *



I'm happy for you cuz, I'm working on doing the same this Sept.


----------



## 187_Regal

G WHATS UP BRO


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2006, 02:17 PM~5105976
> *G WHATS UP BRO
> *


Whats good witcha Playboy!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Mar 23 2006, 01:42 PM~5105768
> *I'm happy for you cuz, I'm working on doing the same this Sept.
> *


Thanks homie, its a big move but it will be worth it.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Mar 23 2006, 12:58 PM~5106187
> *Whats good witcha Playboy!
> *


not much chillin like a fat guy....LOL...gettin warmer up there yet? LOL


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 24 2006, 07:47 AM~5111378
> *Thanks homie, its a big move but it will be worth it.
> *


I HOPE TO GET A FAT HOUSE ONE DAY 








GOOD LUCK


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 24 2006, 06:26 PM~5114937
> *I HOPE TO GET A FAT HOUSE ONE DAY
> GOOD LUCK
> *


Thanks homie, if I dont make it to Indy we will drink one some other time.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 23 2006, 10:48 AM~5105457
> *Well as it turns out, my shit wont be at Indy and Im not even sure that I will be able to make it, I will be closing on a house the same time Indy will be going on, and I have to take care of that before I go to a car show, so we will see.
> *


Congrats Curtis. Trust me it's one of the best things you could do. It's one of the few things I'm happy to spend $800 a month on.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 24 2006, 11:14 PM~5115323
> *Congrats Curtis. Trust me it's one of the best things you could do. It's one of the few things I'm happy to spend $800 a month on.
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2006, 03:54 PM~4782223
> *I went to take some pics of my rack today,             WOW!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=450095]
> 
> [attachmentid=450096]
> 
> [attachmentid=450097]
> 
> [attachmentid=450098]
> 
> [attachmentid=450099]
> *


Badass and the music display is beating them in da head hard :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

congrads on the big move!!!!! hope everything works out.......hopefully there will be a finished "64" in the garage when you move in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 25 2006, 10:14 AM~5116897
> *congrads on the big move!!!!!  hope everything works out.......hopefully there will be a finished "64" in the garage when you move in!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro, I cant wait to see it in my OWN garage, lol.

If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## SixFourClownin

well...... Dale finally got my trunk boards changed so they fit what caranto did in the trunk, now Im waiting to make sure they do fit right and then they will be covered and the trunk should be about done. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Congratulations on the house Curtis. You have to show up at Indy, got a special guest with me for you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 28 2006, 09:34 AM~5133908
> *Congratulations on the house Curtis.  You have to show up at Indy, got a special guest with me for you.
> *


Sorry homie, send me a picture if you can, I wont be at Indy for sure.


----------



## OGJordan

BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Congrats on the house Curt we will have to have a big party to break it in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 24 2006, 12:18 PM~5112417
> *not much chillin like a fat guy....LOL...gettin warmer up there yet? LOL
> *



L-NAW it's cold out in these streets. lol. comeing up for Indy. 

and on another note 

Big-C whats good witcha. I bet you can't wait to get into that new crib.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Mar 29 2006, 11:28 AM~5141166
> *Congrats on the house Curt we will have to have a big party to break it in!!! :biggrin:
> *


BIG PARTY?   

No BIG parties at my house, I have cookouts.......................OUTSIDE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Mar 29 2006, 11:31 AM~5141188
> *L-NAW it's cold out in these streets. lol.  comeing up for Indy.
> 
> and on another note
> 
> Big-C whats good witcha. I bet you can't wait to get into that new crib.
> *


Shit life is bieng good to me right now, and your right I cant wait to step foot into my crib. Its just a waiting game right now.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 29 2006, 01:07 PM~5142000
> *Shit life is bieng good to me right now, and your right I cant wait to step foot into my crib. Its just a waiting game right now.
> *


Trust me I know what you mean. I'll be in the same boat come this fall.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 29 2006, 10:14 AM~5141535
> *BIG PARTY?
> 
> No BIG parties at my house, I have cookouts.......................OUTSIDE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


I hope that me and Brittany get invited for a cook out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, IM CHANGING MY LAY IT LOW NAME TO "StreetKing1964"


----------



## JackOsbourne

i got two of those


----------



## uso4lifeky

Dont forget me bro...ill bring the beer.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JackOsbourne_@Mar 31 2006, 05:28 PM~5157870
> *i got two of those
> *


whats up Jack? Finally got a name on here! :thumbsup: So when are you getting a 64?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Mar 31 2006, 05:32 PM~5157888
> *Dont forget me bro...ill bring the beer.
> *


Yeah, I know you have the beer covered! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 31 2006, 03:17 PM~5157819
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, IM CHANGING MY LAY IT LOW NAME TO "StreetKing1964"
> *


  :dunno:  Whats goin on Homie taking a break?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Mar 31 2006, 05:38 PM~5157928
> *  :dunno:    Whats goin on Homie taking a break?
> *


Yeah, I moving this summer and next summer Im getting married, my time is very short and I wont be able to make all the mandatory events, so Im stepping out for a while.

Im still going to be at all the events I can make with the club when I have time, but I wont be flying a plaque, and yes Im still going to hang out my uso family.


----------



## JackOsbourne

Street kings is the way to roll


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JackOsbourne_@Mar 31 2006, 06:48 PM~5157997
> *Street kings is the way to roll
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 31 2006, 05:57 PM~5158058
> *:uh:  :0
> *


Whats up Tim! Hey Jack is my homie, dont mind him he fucks off alot. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 31 2006, 07:01 PM~5158088
> *Whats up Tim! Hey Jack is my homie, dont mind him he fucks off alot. :biggrin:
> *



I know Jack. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Maybee Jason will have some new pics monday.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JackOsbourne_@Mar 31 2006, 06:48 PM~5157997
> *Street kings is the way to roll
> *


osbourne whats up :0


----------



## Dolle

good luck with the house and the wedding hope to see you out this summer in th 64


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 2 2006, 11:33 PM~5168317
> *good luck with the house and the wedding hope to see you out this summer in th 64
> *


Yeah I will be out in it for sure.


----------



## Big Shizzle

what up Curtis :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 3 2006, 06:56 AM~5169466
> *what up Curtis :wave:
> *


Whats crackin' homie? Hey sorry I couldnt get to the phone on Friday, we were busy as fuck and out 3 people during the middle of the day! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 07:11 AM~5169502
> *Whats crackin' homie? Hey sorry I could get to the phone on Friday, we were busy as fuck and out 3 people during the middle of the day! :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *



it's all good...I figured you were busy...I know how busy Friday's are :biggrin: I should be up there for work today  later.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 3 2006, 07:18 AM~5169519
> *it's all good...I figured you were busy...I know how busy Friday's are :biggrin: I should be up there for work today  later.
> *


Cool, see you then!


----------



## 187_Regal

i think in the monarchy ranks you would be my little brother, then i would be the prince and then i think that we all know who the king is........CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS!!!! The mayor of Okolona!!LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 3 2006, 09:18 AM~5169788
> *i think in the monarchy ranks you would be my little brother, then i would be the prince and then i think that we all know who the king is........CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS!!!! The mayor of Okolona!!LOL
> *


In the words of T.I. "Imma King!" :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

self proclaiming yourself doesnt mean anything......Imma King too...there i said it...LOL


----------



## timdog57

I used to be the G-bodyking. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

See we are all Street Kings! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

and only one of us has to actually ride the streets.....LOL


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 3 2006, 11:04 AM~5169945
> *and only one of us has to actually ride the streets.....LOL
> *



Only time will tell my son. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

son....who the hell you callin son....LOL....Your only old.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 3 2006, 10:16 AM~5170016
> *Only time will tell my son.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I see alot of street riders the summer in the forecast. :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 10:41 AM~5170129
> *I see alot of street riders the summer in the forecast. :0
> *


You damn Right. 

 Wad UP witcha MR. C. 

What's up with this StreetKing, what happen to Public Ememy?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Apr 3 2006, 12:16 PM~5170761
> *You damn Right.
> 
> Wad UP witcha MR. C.
> 
> What's up with this StreetKing, what happen to Public Ememy?
> *


The name if my car is still Public Enemy, my LIL name is StreetKing1964.  You been ahight?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 12:43 PM~5170893
> *The name if my car is still Public Enemy, my LIL name is StreetKing1964.  You been ahight?
> *



Yea I've been Coo. Just pushin to get this crib this fall. So I can get back in that paint game.  You know the business.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Apr 3 2006, 12:49 PM~5170927
> *Yea I've been Coo. Just pushin to get this crib this fall. So I can get back in that paint game.   You know the business.
> *


Yeah, I know all about it homie, stay up G


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 12:59 PM~5170968
> *Yeah, I know all about it homie, stay up G
> *



You do the same big Hommie.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 3 2006, 11:04 AM~5169945
> *and only one of us has to actually ride the streets.....LOL
> *


SHIT MY CAR HAS BEEN DOWN THE STREET THIS YEAR PLAYER...


----------



## SixFourClownin

I wish mine was on the street! Perfection takes time, don't get me wrong its going to be far from perfect.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 06:49 PM~5172720
> *I wish mine was on the street! Perfection takes time, don't get me wrong its going to be far from perfect.
> *



I hope theres a chance to take a quick look at it when it comes time for the Southernshowdown.


----------



## silver64

any new pics?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION+Apr 4 2006, 07:10 AM~5175813-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope theres a chance to take a quick look at it when it comes time for the Southernshowdown.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres a GOOD chance it will be there.
> Dont worry I wont post any pics from the show with you in it! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silver64_@Apr 4 2006, 07:46 AM~5175895
> *any new pics?
> 
> *


Not yet, sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 4 2006, 07:53 AM~5175912
> *Theres a GOOD chance it will be there.
> Dont worry I wont post any pics from the show with you in it! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Not yet, sorry. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

I'll be clean this year. 
Can't catch me riden dirty. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 3 2006, 03:37 PM~5172312
> *SHIT MY CAR HAS BEEN DOWN THE STREET THIS YEAR PLAYER...
> *


So.....almost done it has been on the street twice.....LOL...You know i am just playin with you guys, damn i think that everyone in louisville hates me now....Oh well, Just KEEPIN IT REAL!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 4 2006, 08:18 AM~5175977
> *So.....almost done it has been on the street twice.....LOL...You know i am just playin with you guys, damn i think that everyone in louisville hates me now....Oh well, Just KEEPIN IT REAL!!
> *


I dont hate you PLAYER! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4lifeky

Hey Curtis, Russ wants to know if your coming to the meeting this weekend.  
I dont know what he's talking about.....but he said you would....fill me in bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Apr 4 2006, 11:10 AM~5176367
> *Hey Curtis, Russ wants to know if your coming to the meeting this weekend.
> I dont know what he's talking about.....but he said you would....fill me in bro.
> *


 Meeting? I dont know about any meeting?


----------



## PantyDropper

i think that everyone in louisville hates me now....Oh well, Just KEEPIN IT REAL!!
[/quote]
no not everybody


----------



## SixFourClownin

> i think that everyone in louisville hates me now....Oh well, Just KEEPIN IT REAL!!


no not everybody 
[/quote]
Thats what Im saying.


----------



## PantyDropper

> no not everybody


Thats what Im saying.
[/quote]


----------



## SixFourClownin

Jason said he would post some new pics up tomorrow when he gets to work. :cheesy:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 4 2006, 09:06 PM~5180429
> *Jason said he would post some new pics up tomorrow when he gets to work. :cheesy:
> *


the rear is still kinda high so i can jack it up.
[attachmentid=526376]

[attachmentid=526377]

[attachmentid=526378]

[attachmentid=526379]

[attachmentid=526380]

[attachmentid=526381]

[attachmentid=526382]



[attachmentid=526384]

[attachmentid=526385]

[attachmentid=526386]

[attachmentid=526387]

[attachmentid=526388]

[attachmentid=526389]


----------



## Big Shizzle

looks great but I expect nothing less from J or Curt....


----------



## SixFourClownin

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

DID YOU WASH IT?!?!?!?!?! KICK ASS!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Thanks J! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 5 2006, 07:10 AM~5182244
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> DID YOU WASH IT?!?!?!?!?! KICK ASS!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> Thanks J! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


yes!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 5 2006, 09:12 AM~5182252
> *yes!
> *


It looks good as fuck homie, I knew you would do it right though, you've never let me down.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 5 2006, 07:14 AM~5182152
> *the rear is still kinda high so i can jack it up.
> [attachmentid=526376]
> 
> [attachmentid=526377]
> 
> [attachmentid=526378]
> 
> [attachmentid=526379]
> 
> [attachmentid=526380]
> 
> [attachmentid=526381]
> 
> [attachmentid=526382]
> [attachmentid=526384]
> 
> [attachmentid=526385]
> 
> [attachmentid=526386]
> 
> [attachmentid=526387]
> 
> [attachmentid=526388]
> 
> [attachmentid=526389]
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

WOW!!!!    :worship: :worship: 

I love the way the wheels sit in the front.....


----------



## uso4lifeky

To another job well done Caranto. Looks real good Curtis...cant wait to see you behind the wheel of it.


----------



## timdog57

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Apr 5 2006, 09:47 AM~5182370
> *To another job well done Caranto. Looks real good Curtis...cant wait to see you behind the wheel of it.
> *


I cant either! :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0   :worship: damn thats nice! hard to believe its the same car! cant wait to see it at showdown and possibly the etown show??? (you think you will bring it down here curtis?) great work guys!!! ~JO$H~


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Apr 5 2006, 08:47 AM~5182370
> *To another job well done Caranto. Looks real good Curtis...cant wait to see you behind the wheel of it.
> *



Big Tone what's good witcha.


----------



## caranto

thanks everone!!!!!!!  and thanks to curtis for giving me the time to deal with my family and work on his ride!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 5 2006, 10:07 AM~5182807
> *thanks everone!!!!!!!   and thanks to curtis for giving me the time to deal with my family and work on his ride!
> *



Always a pleasure to see your work Caranto.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 5 2006, 11:07 AM~5182807
> *thanks everone!!!!!!!   and thanks to curtis for giving me the time to deal with my family and work on his ride!
> *


Hey homie, your life comes first! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

:worship: :worship: Jason

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Curtis


----------



## uso4lifeky

> Big Tone what's good witcha.
> [/b]



What up G...still hanging around. Im doing good.....how about you guys up their? Football is coming up real soon....lets see what the colts will do this year.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Apr 5 2006, 11:12 AM~5183194
> *What up G...still hanging around. Im doing good.....how about you guys up their? Football is coming up real soon....lets see what the colts will do this year.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Yea I think this will be good year. Last year wasn't all that bad but I belive this one will be better.  

Stay Up Foo, I'll get up witcha here soon.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 5 2006, 11:51 AM~5183053
> *:worship:  :worship: Jason
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Curtis
> *


 thanks homie!


----------



## Dolle

damn Curtis looks good didn't expect anything less though. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

LOOKS GOOD, CHECKING EVERYDAY TO SEE THESE PICS!! :worship:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Apr 5 2006, 12:40 PM~5183301-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn Curtis looks good didn't expect anything less though. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROJECT6DEUCE_@Apr 5 2006, 02:48 PM~5184284
> *LOOKS GOOD, CHECKING EVERYDAY TO SEE THESE PICS!! :worship:
> *


Thanks guys!


----------



## silver64

looks really really nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Extend those uppers enough? :uh: Looks like a honda civic on reverse d's


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 5 2006, 09:12 AM~5182252
> *yes!
> *


u ready for mine


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 5 2006, 05:25 PM~5185421
> *Extend those uppers enough? :uh: Looks like a honda civic on reverse d's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The haters come out at night. :biggrin:

Whats up Seth?


----------



## OGJordan

Tony, G, damn it's OG MidWest Uso day!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

looks damn good you guys man that mother is goona be hurtin em. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4lifeky

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 5 2006, 11:20 PM~5186141
> *Tony, G, damn it's OG MidWest Uso day!
> *



All we need now is big Lee,Billy and Culver on here now...lol.


----------



## M.Cruz

Good Job !! uffin:


----------



## tlc64impala

Damn Curtis the car looks really nice


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone, it means alot!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 5 2006, 06:20 PM~5186141
> *Tony, G, damn it's OG MidWest Uso day!
> *



, Hey Playboy you comeing to Indy.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> *All we need now is big Lee,Billy and Culver on here now...lol.*


Culver's on the site, Billy checks it out on occasion, now Big Lee, I can't help you there, lol! You coming to Indy Tony?



> *wink.gif, Hey Playboy you comeing to Indy.*


Yep, what happened to you when we were there for the game? Lakers got that ass whooped!! I think Billy's coming with me. We'll see you there.


----------



## OGJordan

BTW, Curtis, sorry to jack your thread. 

You're car is looking fantastic bro. Sucks you're not coming to Indy, but I'll be the first to tell you sometimes you have to take a little break.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 6 2006, 09:09 AM~5189487
> *Culver's on the site, Billy checks it out on occasion, now Big Lee, I can't help you there, lol!  You coming to Indy Tony?
> Yep, what happened to you when we were there for the game?  Lakers got that ass whooped!!  I think Billy's coming with me.  We'll see you there.
> *


Yea I had tried to call you back when you guys was on your way up, but at the time I was at work and couldn't get a freed up to call to see where you guys was at. Funny thing is I had tickets to the game from my job but didn't get to go just cause that day I just had to much going on after I got off work. 

Plus I figured that I will get a chance sooner or later this year to get up with you guys and chop it up for a min. 

When you comeing in. Friday night or Sat morning or Sunday?

Sorry C about jacking your post. :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

I prereg-ed my car, so I'll be there Sat morning.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 5 2006, 03:36 PM~5185516
> *u ready for mine
> *


nope! :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 6 2006, 01:52 PM~5190429
> *nope! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 6 2006, 12:58 PM~5190751
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


thats not funny!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: after the impy im taking a well deserved break.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 6 2006, 01:52 PM~5190429
> *nope! :0
> *


thats wrong


----------



## uso4lifeky

Theirs no such thing as a BREAK....look at me, Ive been on break for about 3 years now..


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 6 2006, 03:10 PM~5190835
> *thats not funny!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin: after the impy im taking a well deserved break.
> *



I don't blame you.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 6 2006, 07:38 PM~5192299
> *I don't blame you.
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 6 2006, 03:10 PM~5190835
> *thats not funny!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin: after the impy im taking a well deserved break.
> *


I hear you homie, like Ive told you before, do what you have to do, FAMILY and YOU come first.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 6 2006, 07:49 PM~5193050
> *I hear you homie, like Ive told you before, do what you have to do, FAMILY and YOU come first.
> *


WHAT UP LOOKING GOOD CALL ME.


----------



## caranto

i got pic's but i'm not posting them!!!!!! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

C'mon don't tease me! :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I DONT LIKE WAITING! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 10 2006, 08:38 AM~5212186
> *i got pic's but i'm not posting them!!!!!! :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 10 2006, 08:38 AM~5212186
> *i got pic's but i'm not posting them!!!!!! :0
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im hoping caranto has some new pics for me tomorrow morning.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Me 2 post some pics C.


----------



## Dolle

need pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

*as I bang my fist on my desk* 

POST MORE PICS! POST MORE PICS! POST MORE PICS! 












Take you time homie.

:biggrin:


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=534611]

[attachmentid=534612]

[attachmentid=534613]

[attachmentid=534614]

[attachmentid=534615]

[attachmentid=534619]

[attachmentid=534620]

[attachmentid=534621]

[attachmentid=534622]

now wheres my carpet!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 12 2006, 07:11 AM~5224919
> *[attachmentid=534611]
> 
> [attachmentid=534612]
> 
> [attachmentid=534613]
> 
> [attachmentid=534614]
> 
> [attachmentid=534615]
> 
> [attachmentid=534619]
> 
> [attachmentid=534620]
> 
> [attachmentid=534621]
> 
> [attachmentid=534622]
> 
> now wheres my carpet!!!!!!!!    :0
> *



:biggrin: :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

DIZZLE!!!! 

Im on like a fat kid rushing to the lunch line!


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 12 2006, 06:35 AM~5224953
> *DIZZLE!!!!
> 
> Im on like a fat kid rushing to the lunch line!
> *


i still have 4 more lines to bend,my arms are killing me,.049 1/2" stainless is a mofo for a little guy!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 12 2006, 08:38 AM~5224956
> *i still have 4 more lines to bend,my arms are killing me,.049 1/2" stainless is a mofo for a little guy!
> *


I bet, dude it looks good as fuck, I really appreciate it homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

Looks sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

LUCKYYYYYYYY


----------



## Big Shizzle

that looks great.


----------



## Dolle

I think we may be looking at setup oft the month :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider

very cool.


----------



## lone star

NICE WORK IN THE TRUNK


----------



## PantyDropper

thats looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

looks good brother :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks guys! I cant wait to roll it this year FINALLY! :uh: :biggrin:

Hey J, I might roll through sometime this weekend to check it out in person, cool?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: YellowAmigo, StreetKing1964

WTF??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Apr 12 2006, 09:54 PM~5229999
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: YellowAmigo, StreetKing1964
> 
> WTF??
> *


I had to take a personal break for a couple years, trying to establish my life, I bought a house and Im getting married, so I need to get that going and then I can do what I love to do on my free time.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 12 2006, 09:57 PM~5230017
> *I had to take a personal break for a couple years, trying to establish my life, I bought a house and Im getting married, so I need to get that going and then I can do what I love to do on my free time.
> *


I'm doing the same thing.  Good luck homie closing cost kill a *****!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:00 PM~5230032
> *I'm doing the same thing.  Good luck homie closing cost kill a *****!!
> *


Damn homie, you aint lying! :uh:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 12 2006, 07:39 PM~5229906
> *Thanks guys! I cant wait to roll it this year FINALLY! :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> Hey J, I might roll through sometime this weekend to check it out in person, cool?
> *


just call first...  to make sure i am there.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 13 2006, 08:19 AM~5232089
> *just call first...   to make sure i am there.
> *


 Will do!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 12 2006, 07:01 PM~5230043
> *Damn homie, you aint lying! :uh:
> *


Thas why you get the onld owner to pay for closing costs or at least a good portion of it. When i bought mine the old owner paid 3,000 of closing so I only had to pay like 300 dollars.
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 13 2006, 11:03 AM~5232758
> *Thas why you get the onld owner to pay for closing costs or at least a good portion of it. When i bought mine the old owner paid 3,000 of closing so I only had to pay like 300 dollars.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: exactly, i didnt have to pay shit :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks great! I got a rack except for the battery racks looks just like yours.. THink the same person built it....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 13 2006, 10:14 PM~5236840
> *Looks great!  I got a rack except for the battery racks looks just like yours..  THink the same person built it....
> *


your right if it looks something like this


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 14 2006, 01:18 AM~5238732
> *your right if it looks something like this
> *


hey i remember that!!!!!! i did that right???????? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 14 2006, 08:06 AM~5239049
> *hey i remember that!!!!!!  i did that right???????? :biggrin:
> *


That was Steve's Roadmaster. :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 14 2006, 06:15 AM~5239062
> *That was Steve's Roadmaster. :thumbsup:
> *


damn!!! i am pretty good! :0 j/k i suck!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 14 2006, 08:30 AM~5239091
> *damn!!! i am pretty good! :0   j/k i suck!!!!!!!
> *


whatever!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 14 2006, 08:30 AM~5239091
> *damn!!! i am pretty good! :0  j/k i suck!!!!!!!
> *


you finally come out of the closet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damn its lookin sick


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 14 2006, 07:47 AM~5239323
> *you finally come out of the closet  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hehe fukr!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

dam that looks bad ass


----------



## ENVIUS

oops


----------



## silver64

what did you say, i didnt quite catch that?


----------



## Swangin44s

:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 14 2006, 02:18 AM~5238732
> *your right if it looks something like this
> *



That one is bad as fuck but the battery racks are normal. The pump mounts and the middle of it is identical. Came out of an acura or something?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 14 2006, 05:34 PM~5242664
> *That one is bad as fuck but the battery racks are normal.  The pump mounts and the middle of it is identical.  Came out of an acura or something?
> *


Might have been out of Birdmans Acura. :dunno:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 17 2006, 07:04 AM~5257782
> *Might have been out of Birdmans Acura. :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Anything new?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 19 2006, 08:06 AM~5271130
> *Anything new?
> *



Don't know you tell us.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> Don't know you tell us.
> [/b]


Shit I dont know either. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 19 2006, 09:27 AM~5271693
> *Shit I dont know either. :biggrin:
> *


sorry but no! :angry: i need the hoses!!!!!! and some batt. cable i left it up there.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 19 2006, 11:39 AM~5271758
> *sorry but no! :angry: i need the hoses!!!!!!  and some batt. cable i left it up there.
> *


Brent never gave you the hoses, call him up, what color wire was we going to use?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 19 2006, 10:27 AM~5271693
> *Shit I dont know either. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 19 2006, 09:42 AM~5271780
> *Brent never gave you the hoses, call him up, what color wire was we going to use?
> *


there is some blue in the car but i think it will look like shizzzzzzzznit,i say silver.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 19 2006, 02:26 PM~5272860
> *there is some blue in the car but i think it will look like shizzzzzzzznit,i say silver.
> *


 silver


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 19 2006, 02:26 PM~5272860
> *there is some blue in the car but i think it will look like shizzzzzzzznit,i say silver.
> *


OK, I got some silver now, I also have the two carling switches I need.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Dude you have to have at least 25,000K in this car :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Apr 19 2006, 06:51 PM~5274680
> *Dude you have to have at least 25,000K in this car :uh:
> *


Counting the cost of the car itself when I bought it, I have at least that. :uh:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Hopefully it will turn out like you want it.... Lord knows your trying to build it straight up...


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah, there is allways going to be somethings that are not the way you want it, but it will be close. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

it will still be a show stopper none the less...i know how you do it....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 20 2006, 09:17 AM~5277284
> *it will still be a show stopper none the less...i know how you do it....LOL
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## 64SUP

FUCK U NOT COMING TO INDY


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 20 2006, 09:03 AM~5277770
> *Thanks homie!
> *


BUT MUCH LOVE TO U FOR GETTING THE HOUSE BIG BOY


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Apr 20 2006, 11:19 AM~5277909
> *BUT MUCH LOVE TO U FOR GETTING THE HOUSE BIG BOY
> *


Well they pushed my closing date back untill TOMORROW! whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 20 2006, 01:17 PM~5278837
> *Well they pushed my closing date back untill TOMORROW! whoo Hoo!!!
> *


Im going to close on my house today at 10:00AM!!!!!!!!!!

1HR & 45MIN


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 21 2006, 07:12 AM~5284300
> *Im going to close on my house today at 10:00AM!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1HR & 45MIN
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 21 2006, 07:12 AM~5284300
> *Im going to close on my house today at 10:00AM!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1HR & 45MIN
> *



yeah...wooo whooooo

congrats


----------



## Dolle

good luck with the house that's one of the best investments you will ever make


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Time to personalize my new <s>ride</s> House!

I see another 300 page Curtis buildup topic coming!


----------



## Koolaid

congrats on the house homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone, its done, I dont live at home anymore! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

you do live at home you just own it now :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

he lives at home without the internet yet and lets his topic fall to page 3......LOL....BUMP....BUMP BUMP


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 27 2006, 02:15 PM~5325519
> *he lives at home without the internet yet and lets his topic fall to page 3......LOL....BUMP....BUMP BUMP
> *


Damn, no shit!

I should have the internet now, insight just hooked my shit up! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

:0


----------



## LD0GG

can we see some pictures of it out on the street or at least out of the garage lol, i wanna see it from farther away ya know, looks good man.. Only thing i would suggest is turn the one backing plate so they point like a V


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 28 2006, 05:01 PM~5334184
> *can we see some pictures of it out on the street or at least out of the garage lol, i wanna see it from farther away ya know, looks good man.. Only thing i would suggest is turn the one backing plate so they point like a V
> *


Thanks homie, there are some real good pics that caranto took on page 202


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im going to post up some pics of my house for my homies that wanted me to post them for them.

****MOST OF THESE ROOMS ARE STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS****

This is my Master Bedroom, Bathroom and Closet.































































Guest Room.


----------



## SixFourClownin

TV Room/Future Baby Room, hope not real soon. 









Upstairs Hall Bathroom.









Office.


















Stairs, that thing on the right is the shower curtain for the above bathroom.









Main Intrance lighting and The Main Intrance.


















Dinning Room.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Kitchen.































































Greatroom.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Downstairs Bathroom.



























Garage is a mess.


















Outside.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn, thats a dope ass kitchen!


youre a homeowner now, there goes all the car funds, lol!!! if you want to sell the 64, just LMK :biggrin: 



best of luck to you and your future wifey man...


----------



## Dino

house is real nice!


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup:


----------



## thagride

damn man wat do u do for a living manu got that baller status


----------



## JRO

Nice. Congrats man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

damn house looks nice Curtis you in shelby county? I'm just across the way in spencer


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 30 2006, 12:56 PM~5342933
> *damn house looks nice Curtis you in shelby county? I'm just across the way in spencer
> *


Thanks man, Im in Jefferson County, I used to live in Shelby about 4 years ago, nice area.


----------



## silver64

nice house!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 30 2006, 12:58 PM~5342941
> *Thanks man, Im in Jefferson County, I used to live in Shelby about 4 years ago, nice area.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

life must be treating u good nice house.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

just looked at page 202, wow car looks great I need to get my car stripped like that, where you get it done at and how long did it take?????

LOOKING GREAT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Curtis is BIG PIMPIN' 4 REAL! Nice house Curtis and Congrats!


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'm digging the contemporary look


----------



## YellowAmigo

Damn is this a preview of a future episode of Cribs???? Whats up Mr. Plasma...... Man the hose is going to be beautiful inside just like the "4".... speaking of which... hummm isnt this a 64 build up thread???? where are the new pics!?!?!?!?!?!?!?.....LOL.... j/k man I know you have much more to worry about then working on the car.... hope to see it at Showdown though... be good man and congrats on the house....


----------



## Indy64

Cribs....Lay It Low edition!! haha, nice house man.


----------



## 187_Regal

so when is cribs comin to do a show at your house? When the hell are am i gonna be whoopin that ass on the ps2?


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, thanks everyone.


----------



## 187_Regal

are ya still gimpin around everywhere? wondering if your hamhock was any better?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 1 2006, 09:16 AM~5347989
> *are ya still gimpin around everywhere? wondering if your hamhock was any better?
> *


LOL, kiss my ass, yeah its better but not perfect yet. :angry:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Very Nice House...And damn that 64 is looking better and better


----------



## Koolaid

nice crib... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

House is almost done. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

congrats

happy everything's going smooth for ya


----------



## timdog57

Now back to the car. :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 9 2006, 09:11 AM~5395873
> *House is almost done. :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO SEE THE 64


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 12 2006, 09:22 AM~5414656
> *I WANT TO SEE THE 64
> *


Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 12 2006, 01:15 PM~5416044
> *Me too! :biggrin:
> *


me three :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 12 2006, 02:28 PM~5416134
> *me three :biggrin:
> *


me 4...lol :biggrin:


----------



## uso4lifeky

Ummm 5 :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

No updates on the car yet, but I am getting new wheels for the Escalade maybee, I have these instock at my shop and they are killing me, I have to put them on. :angry:


26's!


----------



## uso4lifeky

nice...whats the size on them...


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 13 2006, 08:25 AM~5420504
> *No updates on the car yet, but I am getting new wheels for the Escalade maybee, I have these instock at my shop and they are killing me, I have to put them on. :angry:
> 26's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn your a baller :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Looking real nice !!!


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE

Could you buy me a set 2 for my Avalanche or better yet could I get a loan!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## Dolle

damn Curtis that shit looks good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 17 2006, 12:31 PM~5444475
> *damn Curtis that shit looks good
> *


Thanks Dolle!  This is the only thing I have updated pics of. lol


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE

SHIT LOOKS DOPE CURTIS!!!!! BUT YOU STILL DIDNT ANSWER ME ON THAT LOAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 17 2006, 10:28 AM~5444455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN A PLAYER GET SOME DEAD PREZ


----------



## 187_Regal

i need to borrow the escalade curtis.........LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle

looks good bro


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 17 2006, 11:28 AM~5444455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlow1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## caranto

nice center cap!!!! inside joke!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 17 2006, 03:51 PM~5445684
> *nice center cap!!!! inside joke!
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 17 2006, 03:51 PM~5445684
> *nice center cap!!!! inside joke!
> *


I got you Caranto! :angry:


----------



## JRO

Looks nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Couple pics of my garage.  Still working on it.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 18 2006, 10:23 AM~5450310
> *Couple pics of my garage.  Still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good so far.


----------



## 187_Regal

do you have an extra dayton banner.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 18 2006, 11:30 AM~5450356
> *do you have an extra dayton banner.....
> *


NOPE! :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

any updates on the car?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 18 2006, 11:30 AM~5450356
> *do you have an extra dayton banner.....
> *


why do u need one for


----------



## juandik

wow thats alot of different club plaques ..were you a member of all those or just collect them ?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 18 2006, 08:24 PM~5454060
> *wow thats alot of different club plaques ..were you a member of all those or just collect them ?
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5454060
> *wow thats alot of different club plaques ..were you a member of all those or just collect them ?
> *


Nah I started Immortal when I was 15 and then joined USO, the other plaque in my homies.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 18 2006, 06:24 PM~5454060
> *wow thats alot of different club plaques ..were you a member of all those or just collect them ?
> *


hey his name isnt TOBY.....LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 08:31 AM~5456510
> *hey his name isnt TOBY.....LMFAO!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

> *do you have an extra dayton banner.....
> *


I do.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 09:31 AM~5456510
> *hey his name isnt TOBY.....LMFAO!!!!!!!
> *


LOL, that was a good one.


----------



## TRUDAWG

do u ever plan on driving this ride? Or is it a perpetual (sp?) project like mine? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 20 2006, 11:45 AM~5463118
> *do u ever plan on driving this ride? Or is it a perpetual (sp?) project like mine? :biggrin:
> *


Nah, Im driving this car, I have drove EVERY car I built, this on should be done within the next few weeks and then Im driving it untill the winter for the touch ups.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 20 2006, 12:59 PM~5463369
> *Nah, Im driving this car, I have drove EVERY car I built, this on should be done within the next few weeks and then Im driving it untill the winter for the touch ups.
> *


yeah jason said he was trying to finish it up today :0


----------



## caranto

done!!!!!! thanks again to curtis for letting me do my thang!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 22 2006, 08:13 AM~5471633
> *done!!!!!! thanks again to curtis for letting me do my thang!!!!
> *


Aint no thang homie, just glad things are working out with you and Angie and the KIDS! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 22 2006, 07:20 AM~5471642
> *Aint no thang homie, just glad things are working out with you and Angie and the KIDS! :biggrin:
> *


hit me up..tried to call you twice to see when you wanna pick up your car and take it to Motor Mike.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are the final pics, I still need to make a couple back panels to fill it up all the way, you can still see the gray back there.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 22 2006, 03:03 PM~5474155
> *Here are the final pics, I still need to make a couple back panels to fill it up all the way, you can still see the gray back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great Curtis! nice job!


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone, it will be in my garage tomorrow night! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 22 2006, 08:41 PM~5476178
> *Thanks everyone, it will be in my garage tomorrow night! :biggrin:
> *


i know i cant wait :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 22 2006, 09:13 PM~5476393
> *i know i cant wait :roflmao:
> *


Whats so funny?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 22 2006, 09:58 PM~5476781
> *Whats so funny?
> *


nothing just messing with u.....im glad your getting your car back :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Turnk looks awsome Curtis!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 22 2006, 10:35 PM~5477089
> *Turnk looks awsome Curtis!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks I guess, whats a "turnk"?





























:biggrin: Thanks homie.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Your ride is off the chain homie! Hella tight!


----------



## northwestG

Is this frame wrapped? or any re inforcements?? would be a shame to fuk up such a nice car...


----------



## Dolle

looks good your in the home stretch now :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 23 2006, 02:02 AM~5478297
> *Is this frame wrapped? or any re inforcements?? would be a shame to fuk up such a nice car...
> *


Its strapped up, not a full wrap but for what Im doing its overkill.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Set up looks clean as hell Curt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

need any help curtis?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 23 2006, 12:18 PM~5480047
> *need any help curtis?
> *


curtis got his car home safe today.....


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 23 2006, 07:08 PM~5483066
> *curtis got his car home safe today.....
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here she is at MY HOUSE :biggrin:

Everything looks good Caranto, thanks homie foreal!

And BIG thanks to my best friend and brother Sean Rosser (USOFOREVER) as well as Cheeks (PantyDropper) and Russ (187_Regal), thanks for your help last night. 

Pictures are blurry as hell, is was getting dark and I dont know how to take good pics at night. lol.


----------



## fabian

looks so sweet man! congarts on your car.. this is a real beauty !!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 24 2006, 06:05 AM~5485558
> *Here she is at MY HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> Everything looks good Caranto, thanks homie foreal!
> 
> And BIG thanks to my best friend and brother Sean Rosser (USOFOREVER) as well as Cheeks (PantyDropper) and Russ (187_Regal), thanks for your help last night.
> 
> Pictures are blurry as hell, is was getting dark and I dont know how to take good pics at night. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Playboy. I see that the plauqe is till standing, you back in to ride out this summer. Sense everything is pretty much button up on the car now? 
Needlesstosay it will/is one of the hardest 4's on the Ville streets this year.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> Looks good Playboy.  I see that the plauqe is till standing, you back in to ride out this summer. Sense everything is pretty much button up on the car now?
> Needlesstosay it will/is one of the hardest 4's on the Ville streets this year.
> [/b]


Thanks G, nah the plaque as sad as it sounds and as much as I want to keep it in there, is comming out when I start to put the guts back in this weekend, I have too much stuff going on right now, I need to establish my home and family before I can focus on the club fully, when I came back I wasnt fully focused and that wasnt right, if Im going to do it I have to give 110% and Im not able to do that right now, you know I love the family and you guys will allways be in my heart forever, Im down for life in my heart and soul, maybee when I can give that 110% I will be back.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 24 2006, 07:00 AM~5485647
> *Thanks G, nah the plaque as sad as it sounds and as much as I want to keep it in there, is comming out when I start to put the guts back in this weekend, I have too much stuff going on right now, I need to establish my home and family before I can focus on the club fully, when I came back I wasnt fully focused and that wasnt right, if Im going to do it I have to give 110% and Im not able to do that right now, you know I love the family and you guys will allways be in my heart forever, Im down for life in my heart and soul, maybee when I can give that 110% I will be back.
> *


   I feel ya Hommie, you keep it true. I'm happy for you regaurdless, I can't wait to see you behind the wheel of the fruit of your labor. ya feel me.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> I feel ya Hommie, you keep it true. I'm happy for you regaurdless, I can't wait to see you behind the wheel of the fruit of your labor. ya feel me.
> [/b]


No doubt, my pockets are short now, Im glad I did what I did when I did, you know.

Stay up G, and if you need anything dont hesitate to hit your brother up.


----------



## caranto

definately my favorite to date,that i have done.....not the easiest,or the fastest,but i like the oldschool and the newschool look it has!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 24 2006, 07:09 AM~5485668
> *No doubt, my pockets are short now, Im glad I did what I did when I did, you know.
> 
> Stay up G, and if you need anything dont hesitate to hit your brother up.
> *


  will do see ya soon.


----------



## 187_Regal

the 64 put the hood in your neighborhood....LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 24 2006, 09:16 AM~5485969
> *definately my favorite to date,that i have done.....not the easiest,or the fastest,but i like the oldschool and the newschool look it has!!!!!
> *



glad it's your favorite 


home sweet home curtis...no problem bro....I got you


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 24 2006, 01:06 PM~5487795
> *glad it's your favorite
> home sweet home curtis...no problem bro....I got you
> *


shut up dick,yours is next then russ's.......... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 24 2006, 04:20 PM~5488185
> *shut up dick,yours is next then russ's.......... :biggrin:
> *



Good save. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 24 2006, 04:20 PM~5488185
> *shut up dick,yours is next then russ's.......... :biggrin:
> *


Damn! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Alright, I pushed it outside and washed it with the help of the wife. Im going to clean everything out of it tomorrow and put the carpet in and maybee put the backseat and trim in it. :cheesy:

Here is the pics I took today, now remember it still needs to be touched up and aligned (spellcheck).



























































































I still have 14 more pics to upload and post so hold up, Im about to do that right now.


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## PantyDropper

nice pics curtis


----------



## Dolle

looks great nice to see it at your house


----------



## OldDirty

Looking real good homie been waiting for these pics :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

looks good as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 29 2006, 10:13 AM~5513103
> *looks good as fuck  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Doe, now if I can get the interior in it. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 29 2006, 10:16 AM~5513107
> *Thanks Doe, now if I can get the interior in it. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


im ready whenever u are... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

looks great


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 29 2006, 10:16 AM~5513107
> *Thanks Doe, now if I can get the interior in it. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


hey thats the easy part.


----------



## Koolaid

lookin good curtis....pimpin since pimpin since pimpin....lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 24 2006, 04:20 PM~5488185
> *shut up dick,yours is next then russ's.......... :biggrin:
> *


hmmm, sounds like you are ranking them by the brand of their pumps :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

thanks everyone for the compliments, it makes me feel good when my peers doing the same thing I'm doing makes good positive compiments, thanks!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 29 2006, 01:45 PM~5514346
> *hmmm, sounds like you are ranking them by the brand of their pumps  :cheesy:
> *


Post pics of your lac.... :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2006, 11:34 PM~5516927
> *Post pics of your lac.... :uh:
> *


he has a topic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice shot curtis...I like this.










You need to get the ass layin though... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

damn seth u thinkin the same thing i was at the same time :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2006, 11:34 PM~5516927
> *Post pics of your lac.... :uh:
> *


which one? :uh:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2006, 09:39 PM~5516985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is the best shot, Great job Curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 29 2006, 10:40 PM~5516993-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn seth u thinkin the same thing i was at the same time  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 29 2006, 11:06 PM~5517234
> *which one?  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Avatar special. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetKing1964_@May 30 2006, 12:27 AM~5517735
> *:biggrin: Thanks!
> *


Cut the rear coils... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 29 2006, 11:06 PM~5517234
> *which one?  :uh:
> *


 :0









Damn that bitch looks badass :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 30 2006, 07:04 AM~5518496
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that bitch looks badass :0
> *


thanks, but its just a hopper


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 30 2006, 08:45 AM~5518794
> *thanks, but its just a hopper
> *


 :uh:


----------



## uso4lifeky

Looks good Curtis....I know your glad its home now.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@May 31 2006, 12:09 PM~5525708
> *I know your glad its home now.
> *


Im sure he's sticking it in the tail pipe. I know I would. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@May 31 2006, 12:09 PM~5525708
> *Looks good Curtis....I know your glad its home now.
> *


Fo' Sho' USO!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 31 2006, 04:36 PM~5527232
> *Fo' Sho' USO!
> *


u know :0


----------



## uso4lifeky




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

take a look on your steering :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

what up Curt...I talked to motor mike yesterday and you "convinced" him to go to your crib to finish the four :biggrin:  later bro


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 1 2006, 08:14 AM~5531524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take a look on your steering :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I know, its not aligned yet, and I cant drive it yet, I still have some tweeking to do, good looking out though.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 1 2006, 08:15 AM~5531528
> *what up Curt...I talked to motor mike yesterday and you "convinced" him to go to your crib to finish the four :biggrin:  later bro
> *


Yeah he ssid maybee next week, and then I will be rolling! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 1 2006, 07:46 AM~5531583
> *Yeah he ssid maybee next week, and then I will be rolling! :biggrin:
> *


Cut them rear springs!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 09:35 AM~5531674
> *Cut them rear springs!
> *


NO! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

started putting in the guts yet?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5533409
> *started putting in the guts yet?
> *


where going to start on it soon :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Double post :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I laid the carpet out, and I picked up my door panels, rear side panels, sail panels, backseat and all my handles, levers and interior chrome, I'm starting on it this weekend!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 1 2006, 01:24 PM~5533059
> *NO! :biggrin:
> *


You aint lowriding then... :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 1 2006, 08:22 PM~5535090
> *I laid the carpet out, and I picked up my door panels, rear side panels, sail panels, backseat and all my handles, levers and interior chrome, I'm starting on it this weekend!
> *


l yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

when we starting on the guts curtis


----------



## GhetoVille

Now thats what im talking about


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

mmmm, looks good Curtis!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 3 2006, 03:15 PM~5545379
> *mmmm, looks good Curtis!
> *


Thanks Dan!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 3 2006, 11:23 AM~5544524
> *when we starting on the guts curtis
> *


I was going to start on it this weekend but I left a couple pieces at my mom and dads house.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 3 2006, 09:31 PM~5546585
> *I was going to start on it this weekend but I left a couple pieces at my mom and dads house.
> *


thats cool so more like monday or tuesday


----------



## KandyKutty

i hope to see these cars on the street out here


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 3 2006, 10:47 PM~5546894
> *i hope to see these cars on the street out here
> *


keep on dreamin :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

c`mon Doe, are shit will be out this year ON THE STREETS, have faith homie.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 3 2006, 11:30 PM~5547130
> *c`mon Doe, are shit will be out this year ON THE STREETS, have faith homie.
> *


We were out rollin tonight, you guys missed out :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

where are you guys rollin at, and who you rollin with? I need a group of people to chill with when I roll out.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 3 2006, 11:51 PM~5547236
> *where are you guys rollin at, and who you rollin with? I need a group of people to chill with when I roll out.
> *


We went to a show and then to a cruise on dixie. It wasnt bad. There were 4 caddies, a lincoln, and a 63' with a patterned top :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2006, 01:06 AM~5547534
> *We went to a show and then to a cruise on dixie. It wasnt bad. There were 4 caddies, a lincoln, and a 63' with a patterned top  :cheesy:
> *


aw isnt that sweet


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 4 2006, 01:19 AM~5547587
> *aw isnt that sweet
> *


hey your club was there :cheesy:


----------



## KandyKutty

wish i could of made it


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2006, 07:52 AM~5548285
> *hey your club was there  :cheesy:
> *


u sound like russ....your club was there also from what i here :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 4 2006, 10:07 AM~5548513
> *u sound like russ....your club was there also from what i here :0
> *


 :roflmao: 
you sound like sean :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2006, 10:45 AM~5548610
> *:roflmao:
> you sound like sean  :biggrin:
> *


i guess your kinda right my name is shaun...lol :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just wanna roll with everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 10:54 AM~5548636
> *I just wanna roll with everybody. :biggrin:
> *


sounds like fun..we might have try that some time curtis...


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I bought Rebecca an early anniversary present, we got a 2LB 6OZ Pug, her name is Bailey.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 05:39 PM~5548734
> *Well I bought Rebecca an early anniversary present, we got a 2LB 6OZ Pug, her name is Bailey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cute,...


----------



## Koolaid

:thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 11:39 AM~5548734
> *Well I bought Rebecca an early anniversary present, we got a 2LB 6OZ Pug, her name is Bailey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should bring her over so rocky can play with her :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 4 2006, 12:20 PM~5548834
> *u should bring her over so rocky can play with her :biggrin:
> *


What kind of dog is Rocky?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 12:28 PM~5548851
> *What kind of dog is Rocky?
> *


german shepherd..


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 12:28 PM~5548851
> *What kind of dog is Rocky?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 4 2006, 11:20 AM~5548834
> *u should bring her over so rocky can play with her :biggrin:
> *



great choice......my mom has three of them....there great dogs.....you all should bring her over and let her play with...Bridgett, Penelope(SP) and Sophie...that would be fun.....LOL


----------



## WSL63




----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Jun 4 2006, 02:07 PM~5549168
> *great choice......my mom has three of them....there great dogs.....you all should bring her over and let her play with...Bridgett, Penelope(SP) and Sophie...that would be fun.....LOL
> *


rocky is a boy :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 4 2006, 10:22 PM~5551687
> *rocky is a boy :biggrin:
> *


i was talking about the pug...my mom has three of them.....LOL.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Jun 5 2006, 12:01 AM~5551902
> *i was talking about the pug...my mom has three of them.....LOL.....
> *


We have had pretty good luck training the pug, do you know if they are easy or hard to train?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 4 2006, 11:31 AM~5548859
> *german shepherd..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 11:15 PM~5551983
> *We have had pretty good luck training the pug, do you know if they are easy or hard to train?
> *


pretty easy to train my girlfriends uncle had 4 and they all no better to shit in the house and chew on furniture, they are pretty smart dogs! just thought I would fill you in!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 5 2006, 12:23 AM~5552036
> *pretty easy to train my girlfriends uncle had 4 and they all no better to shit in the house and chew on furniture, they are pretty smart dogs! just thought I would fill you in!
> *


Thanks homie, what part of Kentucky you from?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 11:30 PM~5552078
> *Thanks homie, what part of Kentucky you from?
> *


Elizabethtown


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 5 2006, 12:31 AM~5552085
> *Elizabethtown
> *


When did they start a chapter here?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 11:58 PM~5552192
> *When did they start a chapter here?
> *


About two weeks ago! I contacted (Dave) and Paul (CEO) from LuxuriouS San jose and Montreal! The guys were cool as hell and we hit it off just fine over the phone, they also took a look at my project 84 fleetwood build, then we talked for a while about moving things in a positive direction with our citys and families, I told Dave and Paul that it would be an honor to be a part of the LuX family and rep the LuX in Kentucky, its all about family and helping others with them, not the cars or how much money you have to put into your car. Family and friends first, then the cars. A week later the start of a Kentucky Chapter was born and put on a 90 probation! I wanted to move towards a positive direction in E-town, it has died on lowriding since 98. Theres only a few of us left and Im hoping to bring it back around here and keep it here for good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 5 2006, 12:52 AM~5552567
> *About two weeks ago! I contacted (Dave) and Paul (CEO) from LuxuriouS San jose and Montreal!  The guys were cool as hell and we hit it off just fine over the phone,  they also took a look at my project 84 fleetwood build, then we talked for a while about moving things in a positive direction with our citys and families, I told Dave and Paul that it would be an honor to be a part of the LuX family and rep the LuX in Kentucky, its all about family and helping others with them, not the cars or how much money you have to put into your car.  Family and friends first, then the cars.    A week later the start of a Kentucky Chapter  was born and put on a 90 probation!  I wanted  to move towards a positive direction in E-town, it  has died on lowriding since 98. Theres only a few of us left and Im hoping to bring it back around here and keep it here for good!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 5 2006, 01:52 AM~5552567
> *About two weeks ago! I contacted (Dave) and Paul (CEO) from LuxuriouS San jose and Montreal!  The guys were cool as hell and we hit it off just fine over the phone,  they also took a look at my project 84 fleetwood build, then we talked for a while about moving things in a positive direction with our citys and families, I told Dave and Paul that it would be an honor to be a part of the LuX family and rep the LuX in Kentucky, its all about family and helping others with them, not the cars or how much money you have to put into your car.  Family and friends first, then the cars.    A week later the start of a Kentucky Chapter  was born and put on a 90 probation!  I wanted  to move towards a positive direction in E-town, it  has died on lowriding since 98. Theres only a few of us left and Im hoping to bring it back around here and keep it here for good!! :biggrin:
> *


Good deal homie, hope it works out for you, best of luck!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *About two weeks ago! I contacted (Dave) and Paul (CEO) from LuxuriouS San jose and Montreal! The guys were cool as hell and we hit it off just fine over the phone, they also took a look at my project 84 fleetwood build, then we talked for a while about moving things in a positive direction with our citys and families, I told Dave and Paul that it would be an honor to be a part of the LuX family and rep the LuX in Kentucky, its all about family and helping others with them, not the cars or how much money you have to put into your car. Family and friends first, then the cars. A week later the start of a Kentucky Chapter was born and put on a 90 probation! I wanted to move towards a positive direction in E-town, it has died on lowriding since 98. Theres only a few of us left and Im hoping to bring it back around here and keep it here for good!!  *


 :biggrin: 



your car is looking good curtis!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks Jo$h!


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 11:15 PM~5551983
> *We have had pretty good luck training the pug, do you know if they are easy or hard to train?
> *



they are very smart dogs....they have there own personality...but for the most part they are pretty easy to train....just stick with it......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 5 2006, 06:15 AM~5553333
> *Good deal homie, hope it works out for you, best of luck!
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Jun 5 2006, 12:01 PM~5554291
> *they are very smart dogs....they have there own personality...but for the most part they are pretty easy to train....just stick with it......
> *


She has been real good and listens real good too, I hope it stays this way.


----------



## GhetoVille

Alright, enough about dogs, lets get back to the MAIN EVENT......the car. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jun 5 2006, 07:00 PM~5556948
> *Alright, enough about dogs, lets get back to the MAIN EVENT of cutting the rear springs on the car. :biggrin:
> *


 :0  He wants 5.20's he is going to need to...


----------



## SixFourClownin

lol, I hear you Seth. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 6 2006, 05:07 AM~5559827
> *lol, I hear you Seth. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

curtis you never called......


----------



## Big Shizzle

come on ya-ya :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 6 2006, 06:59 AM~5559870
> *curtis you never called......
> *


I know, I ended up cutting the grass and house shit, :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 6 2006, 08:32 AM~5559971
> *come on ya-ya :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 6 2006, 11:55 AM~5561021
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that dog is cute :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 6 2006, 12:59 PM~5561061
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that dog is cute :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, I just picked her up Friday night in Bardstown, KY.


----------



## 187_Regal

awwwww......he did the ya-ya thing.....LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 6 2006, 01:42 PM~5561702
> *awwwww......he did the ya-ya thing.....LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Did you get my pm about the hammer?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2006, 05:17 PM~5562655
> *Did you get my pm about the hammer?
> *


PM'd you back my brother from another mother! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

did you get my pm?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 7 2006, 09:00 AM~5566307
> *did you get my pm?
> *


No actually I didn't Jo$h.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

resent, let me know


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have like 8 hours tomorrow to do what I have to do, I know I have to cut the grass and I think INTERIOR is the other thing I have to do :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

well, after I cut the grass and did what I had to do around the house I ran out of time and now I'm over at becks uncles house, I'm going to try to start on the interior tonight when I get home, I hope. :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 10 2006, 07:25 PM~5586115
> *well, after I cut the grass and did what I had to do around the house I ran out of time and now I'm over at becks uncles house, I'm going to try to start on the interior tonight when I get home, I hope. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## GhetoVille

:thumbsup: GET "ER" DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

any progress on the interior?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 11 2006, 01:32 PM~5588943
> *any progress on the interior?
> *


There better be. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 11 2006, 01:32 PM~5588943
> *any progress on the interior?
> *


:uh: I got sucker'd into cutting out grass around the house so we can landscape, damn owning a house sure does slow things down on the lowrider!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 11 2006, 09:40 PM~5590956
> *:uh: I got sucker'd into cutting out grass around the house so we can landscape, damn owning a house sure does slow things down on the lowrider!
> *


you're telling me! between plumbing, landscaping, painting, pressure washing shit, etc etc, I have touched my car in weeks


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 11 2006, 06:59 PM~5591092
> *you're telling me!  between plumbing, landscaping, painting, pressure washing shit, etc etc, I have touched my car in weeks
> *



I hear sirens, the WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance is coming! 


:uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 01:32 PM~5588944
> *There better be.  :biggrin:
> *


ive been telling him that i would help him get it done.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

damn I'll help I just want to see some ones car on the road


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 11 2006, 08:40 PM~5590956
> *:uh: I got sucker'd into cutting out grass around the house so we can landscape, damn owning a house sure does slow things down on the lowrider!
> *



you ain't lyin...  

Did you get that pic?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 12 2006, 08:00 AM~5593110
> *you ain't lyin...
> 
> Did you get that pic?
> *


fuck yeah I got that pic! I can't wait to see this lac in person, the pic don't do that resin ANY justice, at all! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO

finaly done huh? looks great hope your proud of your ride :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

you waited all that time to get it back from Jason and its taking you this long to put the interior in FINISH IT I WANT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 22 2006, 11:22 PM~5653849
> *you waited all that time to get it back from Jason and its taking you this long to put the interior in FINISH IT I WANT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


me russ and curtis did start on the interior tonight....its about half done


----------



## Dolle

cool give me a call if you need any help had mine out a millon times :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## 187_Regal

pics?


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have some pics, I will post them up in a little bit, thanks Russ and Cheeks, I would have never started without you guys! :thumbsup:

The way we worked last night is what IM talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## GhetoVille

Good job RUSS, CHEEKS, and CURTIS....


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 23 2006, 11:36 AM~5656143
> *I have some pics, I will post them up in a little bit, thanks Russ and Cheeks, I would have never started without you guys! :thumbsup:
> 
> The way we worked last night is what IM talking about! :biggrin:
> *


no problem...thanks for the pizza


----------



## timdog57

If I would have known Curtis was buying pizza I would have helped too. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2006, 05:57 PM~5658053
> *If I would have known Curtis was buying pizza I would have helped too.  :biggrin:
> *


and it was a meat lovers


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 23 2006, 03:58 PM~5658069
> *and it was a meat lovers
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 23 2006, 06:42 PM~5658326
> *:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


not that kind of meat :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 23 2006, 07:24 PM~5658564
> *not that kind of meat :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 24 2006, 12:11 AM~5659648
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


its almost done :0


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

power moves huh curtis?


----------



## SixFourClownin

There is still alot I have to do, I still have to find the arm rest, and I have to finsish putting the dash together.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5660837
> *power moves huh curtis?
> *


HUH? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 24 2006, 08:15 AM~5660841
> *HUH? :dunno:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man thats Fucking nice bro, alot of class, I love white interior in a imp!


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 24 2006, 09:15 AM~5660840
> *There is still alot I have to do, I still have to find the arm rest, and I have to finsish putting the dash together.
> *


Hurry the fuck up. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 24 2006, 08:15 AM~5660840
> *There is still alot I have to do, I still have to find the arm rest, and I have to finsish putting the dash together.
> *


I think you just like working on it! Drive it homie and have some fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

lookin real good Curtis :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2006, 06:19 AM~5660850
> *
> *


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 24 2006, 09:15 AM~5660840
> *There is still alot I have to do, I still have to find the arm rest, and I have to finsish putting the dash together.
> *


its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, whats the best way to get the dash bezel and instrument panel back in the dash without fucking anything up? And getting everything hooked back up?

Please elaborate on the details so I can figure it out, PLEASE!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 24 2006, 03:56 PM~5661992
> *OK, whats the best way to get the dash bezel and instrument panel back in the dash without fucking anything up? And getting everything hooked back up?
> 
> Please elaborate on the details so I can figure it out, PLEASE!
> 
> 
> *


you need a guy to help, who's about 12" tall. it's a real PITA.

car is looking great Curt!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 24 2006, 04:21 PM~5662097
> *you need a guy to help, who's about 12" tall.  it's a real PITA.
> 
> car is looking great Curt!
> *


Thanks Dan! :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

:0 :0 :0 

Tight as fuck


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## JRO

So you driving it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 25 2006, 10:14 PM~5667286
> *So you driving it yet?  :biggrin:
> *


Ummmm, NO!

Still waiting on caranto to finish up a couple things and then I can have motor mike out to finish her up! :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

that rearend looks like it's flexing in that pic


----------



## JRO

Cool. Looks good. Im sure you cant wait.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man, I really cant wait, sitting in my driveway makes me want to do it barney rubble style! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 25 2006, 08:16 PM~5667294
> *Ummmm, NO!
> 
> Still waiting on caranto to finish up a couple things and then I can have motor mike out to finish her up! :biggrin:
> *


stopping by at lunch time today we can set a date to finish it up.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 26 2006, 08:22 AM~5669093
> *stopping by at lunch time today we can set a date to finish it up.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

Lookin good Hommie


----------



## Big Shizzle

looks good cuRtis pivOt


----------



## GhetoVille

cu R tis piv O t :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Are you coming down for the Westside picnic?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 25 2006, 09:10 PM~5667269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A turn and a half of them rears will keep away the queers.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 25 2006, 08:10 PM~5667269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO THAT IS WHAT A JUICED 64SS LOOKS LIKE I WANT TO SEE MORE


----------



## PantyDropper

ttt for my homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 26 2006, 11:38 AM~5669655
> *Are you coming down for the Westside picnic?
> *


Nah man, it wont be done.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 30 2006, 07:06 AM~5693214
> *Nah man, it wont be done.
> *


ah come on, hot wire it and roll :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 30 2006, 07:59 AM~5693388
> *ah come on, hot wire it and roll  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah no doubt! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 30 2006, 06:06 AM~5693214
> *Nah man, it wont be done.
> *


One weekend and I would have that bitch freeway ridin'. Take out them uppers and replace them, cut them rear coils. Finish up all the other odds and ends. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Motor Mike is coming over this morning to finish up the engine, so maybee it will be running when I get home.


----------



## 187_Regal

L-yeah.....maybe we can ride sometime soon?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 6 2006, 09:24 AM~5723832
> *L-yeah.....maybe we can ride sometime soon?
> *


Real soon, hoping to wrap it up this week and maybee you can see it up at the shop homie!

Motor Mike has it starting with the key and has my brakes done, tomorrow he is topping off all the fluids to get it going and then all I need is exhaust and an alignment. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

you going to be at the cool cars show?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 10 2006, 12:05 AM~5744058
> *Real soon, hoping to wrap it up this week and maybee you can see it up at the shop homie!
> 
> Motor Mike has it starting with the key and has my brakes done, tomorrow he is topping off all the fluids to get it going and then all I need is exhaust and an alignment. :biggrin:
> *


o snap :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Get that shit done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fucker!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well it was on the street the other day, the transmission fucked up and now its sitting in my garage with a pool of tranny fluid under it, I was going to get my exhaust done and aligned thursday but I dont think that going to happed now, I was going to have it out for southern showdown, you know that overpass right by the show, if you look up you might have seen me hittin the switch throwing up a peace sign, cause I was going to be rolling this weekend! :biggrin:

Not now though, maybee next weekend.


----------



## Big Shizzle

damn what happened to it??


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 12 2006, 05:27 AM~5758156
> *Well it was on the street the other day, the transmission fucked up and now its sitting in my garage with a pool of tranny fluid under it, I was going to get my exhaust done and aligned thursday but I dont think that going to happed now, I was going to have it out for southern showdown, you know that overpass right by the show, if you look up you might have seen me hittin the switch throwing up a peace sign, cause I was going to be rolling this weekend! :biggrin:
> 
> Not now though, maybee next weekend.
> *


MAN THAT IS GOT TO SUCK BUT KEEP UR HEAD UP IT WILL BE READY


----------



## PantyDropper

yeah i was trying to make a house call to ya last night curtis... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 18 2006, 10:53 PM~5799142
> *yeah i was trying to make a house call to ya last night curtis... :biggrin:
> *


Why didnt you stop by?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I got the leak fixed and she goes for exhaust tomorrow at 9am!


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 19 2006, 10:52 PM~5805829
> *Well I got the leak fixed and she goes for exhaust tomorrow at 9am!
> *


Where you been at dude? I didnt even see you at the southern showdown!???!?! :scrutinize:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 19 2006, 10:51 PM~5805823
> *Why didnt you stop by?
> *


i pulled down your street..but it looked like most of the lights where off...i did call u 2 times... :uh:


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I know it felt good to get out there and show and shine! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

Final result is impeccable. Bet your real happy with it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks great Curtis!


----------



## lone star

badass


----------



## Maverick

man..i think i hate kentucky lol..ya'll puttin out some bad ass rides.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I didnt take it to the show personally, I let my motor guy take it since he got her done for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 23 2006, 10:00 PM~5829039
> *Well I didnt take it to the show personally, I let my motor guy take it since he got her done for me. :biggrin:
> *


i'll take it to the next show for ya :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 23 2006, 09:17 PM~5829162
> *i'll take it to the next show for ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Curtis, the car is clean as hell, cant say i didnt expect any less....are you going to put the mirror inlays in the trunk also? i think it would set it off, especially since you have them under the hood. anyways looks hella good bro! ~JO$H~


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 23 2006, 11:31 PM~5829646
> *Curtis, the car is clean as hell, cant say i didnt expect any less....are you going to put the mirror inlays in the trunk also? i think it would set it off, especially since you have them under the hood. anyways looks hella good bro! ~JO$H~
> *


Yeah, I have them I just havent put them on yet, I will next thing though, it goes back to the paint shop this winter to get touched up (under hood and trunk) and also another wetsand and buff.


----------



## Sixty34me

Looks real good curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 24 2006, 09:07 AM~5831094
> *Looks real good curtis.
> *


Thanks homie, I just cant wait to roll it, Im driving it to work tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

damn...wish I could be there for that...I'm in Cleveland


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 24 2006, 12:46 PM~5832824
> *Thanks homie, I just cant wait to roll it, Im driving it to work tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


Nothing beats rolling a classic Impala. I just love all the stares you get! Enjoy rollin it to work man


----------



## timdog57

Car looks great, cut another turn off the springs in the rear. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 24 2006, 04:58 PM~5833110
> *damn...wish I could be there for that...I'm in Cleveland
> *


Hit a ****** up big guy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, instead I drove it to Caranto's tonight so he can drive it to work and align it for me, I pick it up after work, and if its nice I will drive it to work the day after tomorrow.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Oops double post.


----------



## JasonJ

Car looks sweet... i know it feels good to have it back on the road.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2006, 11:38 PM~5835692
> *Car looks sweet... i know it feels good to have it back on the road.
> *


Oh yeah, Thanks J.


----------



## Dolle

if you can ask Carranto about my uppers he's had them for like six months


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 25 2006, 03:32 AM~5837333
> *if you can ask Carranto about my uppers he's had them for like six months
> *


If I can remember.


----------



## 187_Regal

the car sounds mean as hell......not one of those stock motors....it sounds goooooooooood!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 25 2006, 12:20 PM~5838813
> *the car sounds mean as hell......not one of those stock motors....it sounds goooooooooood!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Russ, I might be driving it up to work tomorrow finally!


----------



## SixFourClownin

*IM DRIVING THE 64 TO WORK TODAY!!!!*


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

40K LATER :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

hey curtis i think i know someone who wont like that car club name....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 26 2006, 07:11 AM~5844346
> *IM DRIVING THE 64 TO WORK TODAY!!!!
> *


i might have to stop by :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Curtizzzzzzzz,...

congrats to your car and i know how it feels if you drive it the first time!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks homie!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 26 2006, 05:35 PM~5845245
> *Thanks homie!
> *



Post some more pics !!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

congrads ! looks good homie!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 10:49 AM~5844997
> *i might have to stop by  :0
> *


there nothing better....right curtis


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 26 2006, 08:31 AM~5845219
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all I can say is DAYUMN!!!!!!!!!! that mutherfucker blings in the sunlight!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

the car looked great, i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## lolow

car looks great   :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

CDs are about 1/2 done Curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 5 2006, 04:47 PM~5908545
> *CDs are about 1/2 done Curtis.
> *


Thanks Homie, let me know how many discs to send your way. :worship:


----------



## OGJordan

I'm planning to come down Saturday. I'm getting my wisdom teeth cut out Friday, so if I feel like it I'll be there and I'll bring them.


----------



## SixFourClownin

SWEET! Hit me up 379-3040, oh how many discs did it take, let me know before hand cause I have to go buy some.


----------



## OGJordan

I'd rather not have the discs, I don't really like burned cds, so I don't keep any at the house. I went and got these just for you. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 7 2006, 01:11 PM~5917678
> *I'd rather not have the discs,  I don't really like burned cds, so I don't keep any at the house.  I went and got these just for you.  :biggrin:
> *


Well how much do I owe you homie?


----------



## 801Rider

Car looks bad :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Well how much do I owe you homie?*


Well 47 cds at retail would be around $700, at least 15 of them are shit that is out of print or underground as shit, so you'd never find them again. And I need some primer, clear, and red ice pearl......


















:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damn..............


----------



## SixFourClownin

PM me what you need.


----------



## JRO




----------



## SixFourClownin

Alrighty, the Impala will be back out on the street hopefully this week. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 5 2006, 04:10 PM~6109107
> *Alrighty, the Impala will be back out on the street hopefully this week. :biggrin:
> *


You gonna be the one driving it? lol :biggrin: 

Warm weather is almost gone. You need to hurry up and get out there. And not just drive it to work. Cruise that bitch.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 5 2006, 04:13 PM~6109133
> *You gonna be the one driving it? lol  :biggrin:
> 
> Warm weather is almost gone. You need to hurry up and get out there. And not just drive it to work. Cruise that bitch.
> *


Last time it was drivin I drove it, and when I got it home from work it fucked up, so hopefully it will be ahight from here on out.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 5 2006, 06:10 PM~6109925
> *Last time it was drivin I drove it, and when I got it home from work it fucked up, so hopefully it will be ahight from here on out.
> *


cool glad to here that curtis


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 5 2006, 06:10 PM~6109925
> * it fucked up
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 5 2006, 07:03 PM~6110397
> *
> *


I know right? Its all good though.


----------



## 187_Regal

hey it was the gay ass lower hose that popped off takes like 5 minutes.....LOL.....put it back together and roll.....LOL


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 6 2006, 09:44 AM~6114519
> *hey it was the gay ass lower hose that popped off takes like 5 minutes.....LOL.....put it back together and roll.....LOL
> *


yeah what he said :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 6 2006, 09:44 AM~6114519
> *hey it was the gay ass lower hose that popped off takes like 5 minutes.....LOL.....put it back together and roll.....LOL
> *


Yep.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 6 2006, 10:18 PM~6119365
> *Yep.
> *


LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Caranto is going to make some adjustments next weekend, and after that it rollin' again!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 9 2006, 12:34 AM~6135162
> *Caranto is going to make some adjustments next weekend, and after that it rollin' again!
> *


what kind


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 8 2006, 11:37 PM~6135175
> *what kind
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 9 2006, 12:37 AM~6135175
> *what kind
> *


He has to adjust my pinion angle and fix some leaky fittings due to chrome plating.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 9 2006, 12:58 AM~6135301
> *He has to adjust my pinion angle and fix some leaky fittings due to chrome plating.
> *


that sucks


----------



## SixFourClownin

Alrighty, I didnt fix the Impala this weekend because I did this today.




































































































I need to hand up the other 2 lights that I have, I just didnt want to pull the Impala out tonight.


----------



## JRO

Way to go Bob Vila. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

More like Tim Allen :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 17 2006, 08:42 PM~6194272
> *Way to go Bob Vila.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 18 2006, 12:42 AM~6194272
> *Way to go Bob Vila.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 17 2006, 11:23 PM~6194148
> *Alrighty, I didnt fix the Impala this weekend because I did this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to hand up the other 2 lights that I have, I just didnt want to pull the Impala out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Alright, I installed the other 2 lights above the Impala and I put up another sheet of pegboard above the workbench.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 17 2006, 11:23 PM~6194148
> *Alrighty, I didnt fix the Impala this weekend because I did this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to hand up the other 2 lights that I have, I just didnt want to pull the Impala out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Because you drank lots of water. :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah, I do drink ALOT of water. LOL


----------



## "G-Money"

lol too much. 

Wad Up C. everything been coo witcha.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> lol too much.
> 
> Wad Up C. everything been coo witcha.
> [/b]


Yeah things are good, how bout you?


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 19 2006, 07:46 AM~6202230
> *Yeah things are good, how bout you?
> *


HOW U LIVING BOY


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 19 2006, 08:46 AM~6202230
> *Yeah things are good, how bout you?
> *


Could be better, but making it. When's the next time you'll have the 4 out. I know your a busy man. You bring it to Indy next year?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Sep 19 2006, 08:53 AM~6202257
> *HOW U LIVING BOY
> *


Wad Up Sup, you good?


----------



## impala_631

damm, how many clubs have u been in, theres like 6 plauqes on the wall :0


----------



## 187_Regal

damn toby....LOL


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2006, 08:19 AM~6209031
> *damn toby....LOL
> *



lol see Russ you ain't right. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 20 2006, 03:26 AM~6208515
> *damm, how many clubs have u been in, theres like 6 plauqes on the wall :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I started Immortal when I was 15, then got in USO, and the other one of my homies plaque, I have 2 Immortal plaques, 2 USO (the one that was in my Expedition and the other was in my Lincoln, a UCE that was in the 64.


----------



## 187_Regal

LOL...but i know it got a pretty good chuckle outta ya....and the fat guy....sorry curt.....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2006, 12:16 PM~6210117
> *LOL...but i know it got a pretty good chuckle outta ya....and the fat guy....sorry curt.....LOL
> *


Its all good Shamu.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Dawn Curtis that picture of the car with lawnmower next to it scared me!! that lawnmowers WAYYY to close to that beautiful ride!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 20 2006, 03:13 PM~6211277
> *Dawn Curtis that picture  of the car with lawnmower next to it scared me!!  that lawnmowers WAYYY  to close to that  beautiful ride!!
> *


LOL, then you would have wanted to see what was all over it this past weekend then. :uh: it was a mess!


----------



## Blast From The Past

will you get it back on the road already, it's getting cold and I havent been to Sonic yet......


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Sep 20 2006, 09:46 PM~6213664
> *will you get it back on the road already, it's getting cold and I havent been to Sonic yet......
> *


yeah what he said...lol :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

wow...you are a blast from the past


----------



## michaels29

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hopefully this weekend I will be rollin again! :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Damn Curtis you change your screen name more often then Sean. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Sep 26 2006, 12:47 PM~6247070
> *Damn  Curtis you change your screen name more often then Sean.    :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, you know.


----------



## JRO

Alot better than that ICP shit. 

:tongue:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

love that new work on your Tattoo curt.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 26 2006, 05:57 PM~6249223
> *love that new work on your Tattoo curt.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks BIG homie, should finish the half sleeve up real soon after the other one is done, Six Four style! :biggrin: I cant wait.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Sep 26 2006, 10:03 PM~6251805
> *Thanks BIG homie, should finish the half sleeve up real soon after the other one is done, Six Four style! :biggrin: I cant wait.
> *


WHATS GOING ON BOY?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Sep 27 2006, 12:06 AM~6251842
> *WHATS GOING ON BOY?
> *


Shit not much bro same ol' shit down yawnder, lol. You been good? Hows the house?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, my shit was going to be running today but he didnt give me a notice, so it will be forsure tomorrow. I cant wait, maybee I will drive it Friday!


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Sep 27 2006, 07:01 AM~6253336
> *Shit not much bro same ol' shit down yawnder, lol. You been good? Hows the house?
> *


house is great but having some fun not working for 2months but should have new job in @ 1 -2 weeks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Sep 27 2006, 12:31 PM~6254667
> *house is great but having some fun not working for 2months but should have new job in @ 1 -2 weeks
> *


Thats cool, move to Vegas and work at Tobin Dodge maybee I can see you on TV! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Sep 27 2006, 10:36 AM~6254720
> *Thats cool, move to Vegas and work at Tobin Dodge maybee I can see you on TV! :biggrin:
> *


i would never go to work would always be out at the clubs, not sure have 3 good leds so will see where they take me. but have to pt new engine in car this winter and starting that this weekend


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Sep 27 2006, 12:46 PM~6254817
> *i would never go to work would always be out at the clubs, not sure have 3 good leds so will see where they take me. but have to pt new engine in car this winter and starting that this weekend
> *


Allways something, believe me I know. Good luck though.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well she is running again and all the my gauges are working all I have to do is get the gas gauge working and Im all good.


----------



## 187_Regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Sep 28 2006, 07:29 PM~6263677
> *Well she is running again and all the my gauges are working all I have to do is get the gas gauge working and Im all good.
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOO roll out!!!  Congrats bro...


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks my BROTHERS!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Jul 26 2006, 10:31 AM~5845219
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

car is looking awsome man...


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 1 2006, 11:21 PM~6285390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


as u can see curtis some of the pics i took didnt turn out to good...u should post the good ones i took:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 1 2006, 11:34 PM~6285482
> *as u can see curtis some of the pics i took didnt turn out to good...u should post the good ones i took:biggrin:
> *


You cant see shit, why should I post it :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

This morning, one of my homie jack with my shit.


----------



## cdznutz42069

badass!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I love this pic Cheeks took!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 2 2006, 12:30 PM~6287898
> *I love this pic Cheeks took!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silver64

sweet ride

not a fan of the rims tho

but who cares! looks fuckin sweet


----------



## SixFourClownin

A couple pics Russ took today of my shit on my way home from work.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 2 2006, 09:58 PM~6291841
> *A couple pics Russ took today of my shit on my way home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 3 2006, 12:38 AM~6290448
> *sweet ride
> 
> not a fan of the rims tho
> 
> but who cares! looks fuckin sweet
> *


are u serious?? not a fan of reverse 13's on front wheel drives by the way...


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 2 2006, 10:08 PM~6291935
> *are u serious??  not a fan of reverse 13's on front wheel drives by the way...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 2 2006, 10:08 PM~6291935
> *are u serious??  not a fan of reverse 13's on front wheel drives by the way...
> *


Whats up BIG SHIZZLE!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

same ol' shit


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 2 2006, 10:13 PM~6291996
> *same ol' shit
> *


I hear you man, Im about to hit the sack in a minute, I bought Sunday Driver today, I might watch that first though.


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 2 2006, 07:08 PM~6291935
> *are u serious??  not a fan of reverse 13's on front wheel drives by the way...
> *



no, the colour combo.

and they aint reverse 13's on a fwd in my avatar by the way.


----------



## 64SUP

nice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:11 PM~6295945
> *nice
> *


What up homie!


----------



## JRO

BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 4 2006, 09:30 PM~6307588
> *BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats me! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

You dont need a plaque bro...just put one of those in the back window. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 4 2006, 11:13 PM~6308384
> *You dont need a plaque bro...just put one of those in the back window. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 4 2006, 10:13 PM~6308384
> *You dont need a plaque bro...just put one of those in the back window. :biggrin:
> *


Just put them all in your car. Just tell people you didn't want any club to feel left out.


----------



## JRO

Thats a great idea!!!


----------



## Tha Young Flea

tight


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 5 2006, 01:12 PM~6312241
> *Thats a great idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Does anyone know the bulb number for the rear courtesy lights in the sail panels???? 

I also need a 1/2 PARKER slow down by this weekend, can anyone help????


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here it goes its a long list but whatever I need help.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HEADLIGHTS - WORK RIGHT

BRIGHTS - WORK RIGHT

FRONT PARKING LIGHTS - WHEN LIGHTS ARE OFF THEY COME ON AND OFF WITH THE BRAKE, WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON THEY ARE ON BUT DONT FLASH WITH THE TURN SIGNAL.

TAILIGHTS - WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON THEY ARE ON, WHEN I APPLY THE BRAKE THE DRIVER SIDE GETS BRIGHTER AND THE PASSENGER SIDE STAYS THE SAME, TURNING SIGNALS DONT WORK WITH THE LIGHTS ON OR OFF, BUT WITH THE LIGHTS OFF HOLDING THE BRAKE FLIP THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL ON AND THE LEFT SIDE GOES OUT, WITH THE LIGHTS ON HOLDING THE BRAKE FLIP THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL LIGHTS GO BACK TO NORMAL LIGHT WITHOUT THE BRAKE, PASSENGER SIDE DOES NOTHING WITH TURN SIGNAL LIGHTS ON OR OFF.

REVERSE LIGHTS - DONT WORK WHATSOEVER.

UNDER DASH COURTESY LIGHTS - WORK RIGHT.

SAIL PANEL COURTESY LIGHTS - ARE ON ALL THE TIME.


I know its alot but if in any possible way you can give me helpful information I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 11 2006, 10:37 PM~6351105
> *Here it goes its a long list but whatever I need help.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> HEADLIGHTS - WORK RIGHT
> 
> BRIGHTS - WORK RIGHT
> 
> FRONT PARKING LIGHTS - WHEN LIGHTS ARE OFF THEY COME ON AND OFF WITH THE BRAKE, WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON THEY ARE ON BUT DONT FLASH WITH THE TURN SIGNAL.
> 
> TAILIGHTS - WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON THEY ARE ON, WHEN I APPLY THE BRAKE THE DRIVER SIDE GETS BRIGHTER AND THE PASSENGER SIDE STAYS THE SAME, TURNING SIGNALS DONT WORK WITH THE LIGHTS ON OR OFF, BUT WITH THE LIGHTS OFF HOLDING THE BRAKE FLIP THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL ON AND THE LEFT SIDE GOES OUT, WITH THE LIGHTS ON HOLDING THE BRAKE FLIP THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL LIGHTS GO BACK TO NORMAL LIGHT WITHOUT THE BRAKE, PASSENGER SIDE DOES NOTHING WITH TURN SIGNAL LIGHTS ON OR OFF.
> 
> REVERSE LIGHTS - DONT WORK WHATSOEVER.
> 
> UNDER DASH COURTESY LIGHTS - WORK RIGHT.
> 
> SAIL PANEL COURTESY LIGHTS - ARE ON ALL THE TIME.
> I know its alot but if in any possible way you can give me helpful information I would greatly appreciate it.
> *


Check your ground on the tailights. Or you might need to get a new harness for the taillights. Call Restoration World for a price.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 2 2006, 12:22 AM~6283303
> *GANGSTA
> *


NICE PICS


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Looks awesome....you guys really put it down on that ride for sure


----------



## Dolle

sounds like you have a few grounds not hooked up


----------



## 187_Regal

thats what i told him....


----------



## ROCK OUT

why didn't you just start from a project car and then do it instead of redoing every thing that was already done?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 12 2006, 04:36 PM~6356283
> *why didn't you just start from a project car and then do it instead of redoing every thing that was already done?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Newbie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 12 2006, 03:45 PM~6355865
> *thats what i told him....
> *


You didnt tell me shit but I cant come over.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 12 2006, 02:43 PM~6356336
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Newbie.
> *


Okay i'm just saying, you just redid everything seems like it would end up costing a lot more but with that big ass house i doubt money is an issue


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 12 2006, 04:59 PM~6356392
> *Okay i'm just saying, you just redid everything seems like it would end up costing a lot more but with that big ass house i doubt money is an issue
> *


Nah foreal, if I would have done a car that was never restored I would have spent the same redoing the metal work, this way I didnt have to pay someone to do that, and I could focus more on getting it done faster, but it still took a long time. Besides the car needed to be redone from the get go.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 12 2006, 03:13 PM~6356467
> *Nah foreal, if I would have done a car that was never restored I would have spent the same redoing the metal work, this way I didnt have to pay someone to do that, and I could focus more on getting it done faster, but it still took a long time. Besides the car needed to be redone from the get go.
> *


thats cool, car came out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 12 2006, 05:15 PM~6356485
> *thats cool, car came out real nice :thumbsup:
> *


'preciate it.


----------



## LUXURY

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 4 2006, 05:30 PM~6307588
> *BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 11 2006, 09:37 PM~6351105
> *Here it goes its a long list but whatever I need help.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> HEADLIGHTS - WORK RIGHT
> 
> BRIGHTS - WORK RIGHT
> 
> FRONT PARKING LIGHTS - WHEN LIGHTS ARE OFF THEY COME ON AND OFF WITH THE BRAKE, WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON THEY ARE ON BUT DONT FLASH WITH THE TURN SIGNAL.
> 
> TAILIGHTS - WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON THEY ARE ON, WHEN I APPLY THE BRAKE THE DRIVER SIDE GETS BRIGHTER AND THE PASSENGER SIDE STAYS THE SAME, TURNING SIGNALS DONT WORK WITH THE LIGHTS ON OR OFF, BUT WITH THE LIGHTS OFF HOLDING THE BRAKE FLIP THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL ON AND THE LEFT SIDE GOES OUT, WITH THE LIGHTS ON HOLDING THE BRAKE FLIP THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL LIGHTS GO BACK TO NORMAL LIGHT WITHOUT THE BRAKE, PASSENGER SIDE DOES NOTHING WITH TURN SIGNAL LIGHTS ON OR OFF.
> 
> REVERSE LIGHTS - DONT WORK WHATSOEVER.
> 
> UNDER DASH COURTESY LIGHTS - WORK RIGHT.
> 
> SAIL PANEL COURTESY LIGHTS - ARE ON ALL THE TIME.
> I know its alot but if in any possible way you can give me helpful information I would greatly appreciate it.
> *


who needs all that to work shit my 64 not working and drove to chi 

no turn signal 

no gas gauge

no speedo

no lights in side 

that shit is over rated just ride that shit 

and good luck sunday do fake out out no more!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I hear you, I still roll it I just would like it all to work so I can roll out at night!

If they let my ass back Im fo' sho' back for good fuck it!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 12 2006, 04:36 PM~6356283
> *why didn't you just start from a project car and then do it instead of redoing every thing that was already done?
> *


oh no not this shit again :around: :around: :around:


----------



## LUXURY

Go put the plaque in the back and post a picture...hehe :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 15 2006, 11:05 PM~6374741
> *Go put the plaque in the back and post a picture...hehe  :biggrin:
> *


I know right. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 15 2006, 09:23 PM~6374890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats beautiful right there


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 15 2006, 11:25 PM~6374900
> *thats beautiful right there
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well these were taken with the camera phone.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 15 2006, 10:03 PM~6375181
> *Well these were taken with the camera phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im thinking a chrome plaque....what ya think?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah, I gave mine to Sean, it looks better in his car, Im going to order a chrome one ASAP. Good looking out


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 15 2006, 10:06 PM~6375201
> *Yeah, I gave mine to Sean, it looks better in his car, Im going to order a chrome one ASAP. Good looking out
> *


I had to do the same, when my car went from gold to teal


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 15 2006, 10:12 PM~6375250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im invading your topic...LOL but here's a few more


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hell yeah, I love tattoo's. I cant seem to get enough. I just started my other half sleeve yesterday.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 15 2006, 10:21 PM~6375326
> *Hell yeah, I love tattoo's. I cant seem to get enough. I just started my other half sleeve yesterday.
> *


stop trying to beat me, my artist started design my sleeve the other day. im gonna start at the wrist so i cant turn back


----------



## JRO

oooooooooooooooooooooooooh snap!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 16 2006, 12:22 AM~6375340
> *stop trying to beat me, my artist started design my sleeve the other day. im gonna start at the wrist so i cant turn back
> *


Damn, you better post some pics up chick!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 15 2006, 10:29 PM~6375404
> *Damn, you better post some pics up chick!
> *


I will, I will...hey question is there such thing as too many tattoos??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 16 2006, 12:31 AM~6375427
> *I will, I will...hey question is there such thing as too many tattoos??
> *


HELL NO!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 15 2006, 10:16 AM~6371837
> *oh no not this shit again  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


Yeah no shit! :around:

Nah, we all good Dan Da Man!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Your in.......... your out..........I can't keep up with you Louisville guys. You swith clubs like you do your screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2006, 07:02 AM~6376672
> *Your in.......... your out..........I can't keep up with you Louisville guys. You swith clubs like you do your screen name. :biggrin:
> *


Hey I've only been in my own club and UCE, this is the last time I get in though, I had personal issues to attend to before. Lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2006, 07:54 AM~6376804
> *Hey I've only been in my own club and UCE, this is the last time I get in though, I had personal issues to attend to before. Lets just leave it at that.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2006, 07:54 AM~6376804
> *Hey I've only been in my own club and UCE, this is the last time I get in though, I had personal issues to attend to before. Lets just leave it at that.
> *


  I'm just messing with you. I know what it involves to be in that club.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2006, 06:54 AM~6376804
> *Hey I've only been in my own club and UCE, this is the last time I get in though, I had personal issues to attend to before. Lets just leave it at that.
> *


who u wit





























































it better stay that way for life


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2006, 06:54 AM~6376804
> *Hey I've only been in my own club and UCE, this is the last time I get in though, I had personal issues to attend to before. Lets just leave it at that.
> *


who u wit





























































it better stay that way for life


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 15 2006, 10:34 PM~6375431
> *HELL NO!
> *


hey u 2 is this a car club or a tat club with u 2

have never meet u LUXURY but i do know some things about u usofamily-budda-iscp- and what ever names else u have had. 


get some real cars




















jk both of u but usofamily house is great car will be back out next year & cannt wait to see urs done. and LUXURY hope to meet u next year


----------



## 64SUP

what up John


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

damn put me on blast i'm trying to sneak in why everybodys at work








ohhhh damn i forgot you aint got no job

j/k what up with you i will be up in nov or dec for a few day


----------



## SixFourClownin

What up John!


----------



## timdog57

Big ups on getting in UCE again.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 16 2006, 02:13 PM~6379333
> *hey  u  2 is this a car club or a tat club with u 2
> 
> have never meet u LUXURY but i do know some things about u  usofamily-budda-iscp- and what ever names else u have had.
> get some real cars
> jk both of u but usofamily house is great car will be back out next year & cannt wait to see urs done. and LUXURY hope to meet u next year
> *


LOL Lowriders and Tattoos, why cant my two passions be the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

THEY CAN BE BUT JUST HAVE TO GIVE BIG BOY SOME SHIT AND U JUST HAVE TO BE PART OF IT


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 16 2006, 04:14 PM~6380265
> *THEY CAN BE BUT JUST HAVE TO GIVE BIG BOY SOME SHIT AND  U JUST HAVE TO BE PART OF IT
> *


oh thanks i feel special...LOL


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 16 2006, 04:22 PM~6380326
> *oh thanks i feel special...LOL
> *


NO PROBLEM U SHOULD


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 16 2006, 04:35 PM~6379560
> *Big ups on getting in UCE again.
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Oct 15 2006, 08:16 AM~6371837-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh no not this shit again  :around:  :around:  :around:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-USOFAMILY_@Oct 15 2006, 11:19 PM~6375699
> *Yeah no shit! :around:
> 
> Nah, we all good Dan Da Man!
> *


chill homeboys i wasn't trying to start shit i was just thinking it would of ended up costing a lot more that's all, car looks amazing wish i could fix my car to that status but I'm broke


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 17 2006, 06:09 PM~6387598
> *chill homeboys i wasn't trying to start shit i was just thinking it would of ended up costing a lot more that's all, car looks amazing wish i could fix my car to that status but I'm broke
> *


Its all good bro, it just was like a 20 page discussion before on the topic, glad its over.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2006, 07:49 PM~6389014
> *Its all good bro, it just was like a 20 page discussion before on the topic, glad its over.
> *


did you topic get jacked????


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 17 2006, 09:49 PM~6389019
> *did you topic get jacked????
> *


Nah, just a huge conversation.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2006, 07:50 PM~6389024
> *Nah, just a huge conversation.
> *


what i tell you about causing problems?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 17 2006, 10:32 PM~6389372
> *what i tell you about causing problems?
> *


Yes ma'am. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2006, 09:57 PM~6390153
> *Yes ma'am. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOW IS THAT SHIT RIDIN


----------



## LUXURY

do something new and post pics...NOW!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 23 2006, 05:41 PM~6426757
> *do something new and post pics...NOW!
> *


I got a chrome plaque tonight!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 23 2006, 07:44 PM~6428202
> *I got a chrome plaque tonight!
> *


Finally!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here! I put the chrome plaque in. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 24 2006, 10:29 AM~6432343
> *Here! I put the chrome plaque in. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo

Now the 4 looks complete Curt!!!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 24 2006, 10:35 AM~6432404
> *Now the 4 looks complete Curt!!!
> *


Excatly what i was thinking, it was missing something for awhile


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 24 2006, 10:29 AM~6432343
> *Here! I put the chrome plaque in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when i grow up i want to be just like u :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

100x better! :thumbsup: 

Now you gotta make a new t-shirt. lol


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 24 2006, 12:29 PM~6432343
> *Here! I put the chrome plaque in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good curt...glad i could help ya out with that...


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 24 2006, 09:06 PM~6437174
> *looks good curt...glad i could help ya out with that...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 24 2006, 11:06 PM~6437174
> *looks good curt...glad i could help ya out with that...
> *


Thanks Chucks!


----------



## 187_Regal

who needs a bezel in the dash when you got a plaque in the window huh......LOL...put the damn bezel in already


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 25 2006, 08:22 AM~6439941
> *Thanks Chucks!
> *


what up big dog can i have a nice house like u


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 25 2006, 10:17 AM~6440701
> *what up big dog can i have a nice house like u
> *


No you cant, and we both know the reason.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 25 2006, 12:16 PM~6440692
> *who needs a bezel in the dash when you got a plaque in the window huh......LOL...put the damn bezel in already
> *


LOL, come over and help me focker!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 25 2006, 10:22 AM~6439941
> *Thanks Chucks!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 25 2006, 03:34 PM~6443264
> *:angry:
> *


dont be mad be :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 25 2006, 05:34 PM~6443264
> *:angry:
> *


Why the mean face????


----------



## JRO

He's probably hungry.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 25 2006, 10:30 PM~6445067
> *He's probably hungry.
> *


Yeah no shit, get in my belly!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 25 2006, 08:34 PM~6445093
> *Yeah no shit, get in my belly!
> *


Eating for 2 huh?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 25 2006, 10:30 PM~6445067
> *He's probably hungry.
> *


fuck u bitch.....where my $$$$$$$$$


----------



## JRO

:dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kandypaint

Now thats what I call a top to bottom sweet azz ride................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 27 2006, 02:36 PM~6457244
> *:dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 64SUP

:biggrin: now now cheeks :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

What the hell is wrong with Cheeks these days?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 31 2006, 11:46 AM~6479165
> *What the hell is wrong with Cheeks these days?
> *


he need a hug curtis... you down to help out?


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 31 2006, 11:46 AM~6479165
> *What the hell is wrong with Cheeks these days?
> *


he is sad :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 31 2006, 06:16 PM~6481273
> *he is sad :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why? you havent called him lately have you?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 31 2006, 08:16 PM~6481273
> *he is sad :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I'll give him a hug if thats what it takes, lol


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 31 2006, 08:10 PM~6481746
> *I'll give him a hug if thats what it takes, lol
> *


you do that...he'd like that im sure.


----------



## JRO

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 1 2006, 08:18 PM~6487827
> *weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 1 2006, 06:11 PM~6486387
> *you do that...he'd like that im sure.
> *


maybee, maybee not, :dunno:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 31 2006, 06:53 PM~6481440
> *:angry:
> *


i miss u :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Nov 2 2006, 02:37 PM~6492507
> *i miss u :biggrin:
> *


Curtis i think you need to take more pictures of your car or do some new work because if not we are gonna whore your topic to death.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah I know, Im about to do some more things to it this winter so keep a look out. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 3 2006, 09:51 PM~6500516
> *Yeah I know, Im about to do some more things to it this winter so keep a look out. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 3 2006, 06:51 PM~6500516
> *Yeah I know, Im about to do some more things to it this winter so keep a look out. :biggrin:
> *



we waiting LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

HEY CURTIS , my bro has a chrome dash insert and new tissue dispenser for sale cheap ,, hit him up if your interested


----------



## turbospirites

took me 4 hours but i went threw 258 pages :biggrin: good job keep up the good work!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have some more plans for the Impala this winter.......:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Blast From The Past

Still waiting on Sonic.............


----------



## PantyDropper

> Still waiting on Sonic.............
> [/quote
> :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Nov 11 2006, 08:45 AM~6546441
> *Still waiting on Sonic.............
> *


I wish I could get someone to adjust my carb so I would mind drivng out to your house.......Also I need a autometer gas guage to see how much fuel I have in that fucker. lol


----------



## Blast From The Past

I bet you know a good spot to get one.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Nov 12 2006, 07:20 AM~6551199
> *I bet you know a good spot to get one.... :thumbsup:
> *


Only the best spot in the tri-state area! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 12 2006, 11:46 AM~6551623
> *Only the best spot in the tri-state area!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


l yeah


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks to Sean I got alot of nick nack shit done tonight.

Took the hood and trunklid off so I can sand them down and repaint them and also apply my mirrors the correct way. Also mounted my tissue box under the dash, finished mounting the dash bezel and gear selector. Oh and mounted my rearview mirror.

I still have a huge list of shit that needs to be done before I roll it again.

Sent off the other slowdown to get chromed and my trunk latch, BIG ups to John for letting me use the chrome door latches he already had chromed so I can get them on, dont worry I will send mine off asap so you can get them back homie. Thanks.

THANKS SEAN!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## LUXURY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Swazo

DONE!

I've gone through ALL of these damn pages (not in one sitting mind you...), and it was worth it! 

Without a doubt, one of the nicest Impalas I've seen so far! Pictures can make a car look better than it is, but for some reason I bet they don't do you car any justice!

I don't even need to say keep up the good work, I know you will!


----------



## Dolle

what was wrong with the paint on the hood and trunk


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 15 2006, 04:22 AM~6571830
> *what was wrong with the paint on the hood and trunk
> *


When I applied the mirrors I didnt like the way the glue looked because they didnt take the old glue off before they painted it, and when I put more glue on it looked like shit, so Im stripping the glue and sanding them down putting the mirrors on and then having them repainted.

Also the trunklid braces were damaged hauling the car from place to place, so I have to repair that and do the same to that as Im doing to the hood.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Swazo_@Nov 15 2006, 04:14 AM~6571813
> *DONE!
> 
> I've gone through ALL of these damn pages (not in one sitting mind you...), and it was worth it!
> 
> Without a doubt, one of the nicest Impalas I've seen so far! Pictures can make a car look better than it is, but for some reason I bet they don't do you car any justice!
> 
> I don't even need to say keep up the good work, I know you will!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 15 2006, 05:20 AM~6572086
> *Thanks!
> *


LOOKIN PHAT


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 14 2006, 12:14 AM~6562996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent pics! :thumbsup: Very inspirational... this thread certainly has the mark of a great buildup thread--every time you log off you spend at LEAST a half hour in the garage (even if just to stare) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

finally, the truth is revealed of where Curtis gets his $$$$ from... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 16 2006, 11:07 PM~6584834
> *finally, the truth is revealed of where Curtis gets his $$$$ from...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

That is fucking halarious. ha ha ha


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 16 2006, 07:06 PM~6583220
> *Excellent pics! :thumbsup:  Very inspirational... this thread certainly has the mark of a great buildup thread--every time you log off you spend at LEAST a half hour in the garage (even if just to stare)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! Thanks for the kind words howard, it nice to get props from people you think highly of.


----------



## silver64

looking good as


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 17 2006, 10:15 PM~6592096
> *DAMN! Thanks for the kind words howard, it nice to get props from people you think highly of.
> *


No problem...


----------



## timdog57

Where are the new tatt pics? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

nics pics curtis :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

My recent update, did this sitting yesterday.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 19 2006, 10:52 PM~6600942
> *My recent update, did this sitting yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice curtis


----------



## Dolle

being a tattoo collecter myself I can really apreciate good work and the pain involved especialy the inside of the arm. looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64

is that a 6 fo :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Nov 20 2006, 07:59 PM~6606249
> *is that a 6 fo :cheesy:
> *


Fo' Shizzle!


----------



## OGJordan

Looks like nice work. But why did he mix up the "r" and the "o" in chevrolet??


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 03:46 PM~6616566
> *Looks like nice work.  But why did he mix up the "r" and the "o" in chevrolet??
> *



no it's right Jeff...lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 09:46 AM~6616566
> *Looks like nice work.  But why did he mix up the "r" and the "o" in chevrolet??
> *


Are you serious??? :uh:


----------



## OGJordan

nah, just fucking with you. But you checked didn't you?? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 11:24 AM~6616917
> *nah, just fucking with you.  But you checked didn't you?? :biggrin:
> *


You know I did fucker, I checked the bowtie and the trunk lid, FUCKER! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Mission accomplished :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im loving the tats man! I see you up on dixie I thing everytime you go! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

lookin good


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 22 2006, 06:54 PM~6619492
> *Im loving the tats man! I see you up on dixie I thing everytime you go! :biggrin:
> *


lol, Im up there ALOT!!!! Stop by next time you see me there......





UPDATE ON CAR:
Sanding down the underside of my hood and trunk, got all the glue off where the mirrors were, right now Im waiting on the filler to harden so I can sand it down and get rid of the accident dents on the braces, and then its off to Johns for a coat of kandy, then back on they go.

Also waiting on my slow down to come back from the platers and then to caranto's the car goes to be fixed and then hopefully my brotha James can hook it up with the mechanics end, and then that should wrap it up after a new addition, :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

hey curt have a happy turkey day....and tell the family i said the same!


----------



## JRO

Shit Curtis...is this you???? :0 








lol j/k


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 25 2006, 10:05 PM~6636136
> *Shit Curtis...is this you????  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol j/k
> *


that cant be a real impala, all the taillights work!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 25 2006, 11:05 PM~6636136
> *Shit Curtis...is this you????  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol j/k
> *


THIS WAS DANS CAR BEFORE I BOUGHT IT AND REDID IT.
Dont be getting shit started on here, people will think I really have a rollerz plaque in it.


----------



## JRO

Thats why I put the lol j/k....wtf is up with people tonight? Cant mess with anyone for shit. :angry:


----------



## juandik

HOW MANY PPL YOU THINK SCROLLED UP TO RE CHECK THE SPELLING?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 27 2006, 02:28 AM~6642879
> *Thats why I put the lol j/k....wtf is up with people tonight? Cant mess with anyone for shit.  :angry:
> *


You know how people are on here, that will ead to something else and it will get to someone else and then BAM, its a huge problem that should have been left alone.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 27 2006, 02:28 AM~6642882
> *HOW MANY PPL YOU THINK SCROLLED UP TO RE CHECK THE SPELLING?
> *


I know I did :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

CALLING ALL UCE FAMILY! CALLING ALL UCE FAMILY!

I need a nights worth of help getting me motivated to get some shit done, you dont even have to do any work, just get me motivated.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 28 2006, 11:41 PM~6656534
> *CALLING ALL UCE FAMILY! CALLING ALL UCE FAMILY!
> 
> I need a nights worth of help getting me motivated to get some shit done, you dont even have to do any work, just get me motivated.
> *


how about this for motivation ...... u been working on this car for how long? is my 64 going to be rolling b4 yours?ive had mine for 2 months :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

hows that ? i have more :biggrin: j/k

mine is far from being ready to roll


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 29 2006, 12:58 AM~6656656
> *how about this for motivation ...... u been working on this car for how long? is my 64 going to be rolling b4 yours?ive had mine for 2 months :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> hows that ? i have more  :biggrin: j/k
> 
> mine is far from being ready to roll
> *


lol, I have to sand down under my hood and trunk to get it ready for John, and well the mechanics stuff.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I already told ya I would be out there to help you knock it out this week...probably tonight...


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 29 2006, 09:50 AM~6658524
> *I already told ya I would be out there to help you knock it out this week...probably tonight...
> *


Knock it out??? hmmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 29 2006, 10:50 AM~6658524
> *I already told ya I would be out there to help you knock it out this week...probably tonight...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

It dont take that long to sand shit! Get to it motherfucker!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 29 2006, 10:04 PM~6663601
> *It dont take that long to sand shit! Get to it motherfucker!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 30 2006, 12:04 AM~6663601
> *It dont take that long to sand shit! Get to it motherfucker!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Making progress, the hood is about 1/4 of the way done and the hood is 3/4 of the way done so ALMOST THERE!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2006, 12:46 AM~6677527
> *Making progress, the hood is about 1/4 of the way done and the hood is 3/4 of the way done so ALMOST THERE!
> *


damn u have two hoods...lol im sure u mean trunk on one of those


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 1 2006, 11:46 PM~6677527
> *Making progress, the hood is about 1/4 of the way done and the hood is 3/4 of the way done so ALMOST THERE!
> *


damn 1/4 + 3/4 means the hood is done! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, I mean 1/4 on the hood and 3/4 on the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 2 2006, 02:45 AM~6678148
> *LOL, I mean 1/4 on the hood and 3/4 on the trunk. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

Call me i will come out and help you knock it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 5 2006, 01:44 AM~6695466
> *Call me i will come out and help you knock it out. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks Sean, we got the trunk lid sanded, mirrors put on and taped up ready for paint.
Hood is still in need of some sanding, almost there though.

I bought a brand new gas tank and split it to make a cover for my old tank, turns out I need another new tank to put under the car that will hold the actual gas, my old one was fucked up. So the one I split is on the way to the chrome plater along with the new trunk pan me and Sean modified to fit over my existing pan.

Trunklid - waiting for paint
Hood - need sanding and paint
Gas tank - waiting on one to get chromed and the other to come from Hubbards
Trunk pan - waiting on the chrome plater.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I gotcha bro


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 5 2006, 09:43 PM~6703342
> *I gotcha bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 5 2006, 11:24 PM~6703159
> *Thanks Sean, we got the trunk lid sanded, mirrors put on and taped up ready for paint.
> Hood is still in need of some sanding, almost there though.
> 
> I bought a brand new gas tank and split it to make a cover for my old tank, turns out I need another new tank to put under the car that will hold the actual gas, my old one was fucked up. So the one I split is on the way to the chrome plater along with the new trunk pan me and Sean modified to fit over my existing pan.
> 
> Trunklid - waiting for paint
> Hood - need sanding and paint
> Gas tank - waiting on one to get chromed and the other to come from Hubbards
> Trunk pan - waiting on the chrome plater.
> *


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 5 2006, 11:24 PM~6703159
> *Thanks Sean, we got the trunk lid sanded, mirrors put on and taped up ready for paint.
> Hood is still in need of some sanding, almost there though.
> 
> I bought a brand new gas tank and split it to make a cover for my old tank, turns out I need another new tank to put under the car that will hold the actual gas, my old one was fucked up. So the one I split is on the way to the chrome plater along with the new trunk pan me and Sean modified to fit over my existing pan.
> 
> Trunklid - waiting for paint
> Hood - need sanding and paint
> Gas tank - waiting on one to get chromed and the other to come from Hubbards
> Trunk pan - waiting on the chrome plater.
> *



Be careful with that split gas tank cover shit, they bend and the chrome fucks up easy.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 6 2006, 10:15 AM~6705426
> *Be careful with that split gas tank cover shit, they bend and the chrome fucks up easy.
> *


 Me and Sean know about that blakley chrome, I dont think it will come off, lol


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 6 2006, 05:23 PM~6705757
> * Me and Sean know about that blakley chrome, I dont think it will come off, lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 6 2006, 10:23 AM~6705757
> * Me and Sean know about that blakley chrome, I dont think it will come off, lol
> *



It doesn't matter if God plates it, those covers are notorious for fucking up.  Just trying to give you a heads up, not talk bad about your plater.


----------



## 187_Regal

i guess curt forgot when i damn near shit on myself puttin that trim in his car and that shit bent and the chrome started to come off......REMEMBER CURTIS!!! I WILL SHOW YOU THE WAY!!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

relax Jeff it's an inside joke between Curtis and I.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 6 2006, 10:01 PM~6709994
> *relax Jeff it's an inside joke between Curtis and I.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Whewww! As I wipe the sweat from my forhead.  hno: :around:  :tears:  :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

WHAT UP


----------



## 187_Regal

what up curt havent talked to ya in a short, just seeing what you been up to


----------



## JRO

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADY!!!!! LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks again Sean, we knocked out the rest of the hood last night! :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 7 2006, 03:02 PM~6715276
> *SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADY!!!!! LOL
> *


Seems like it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 10 2006, 01:31 AM~6732862
> *Seems like it.
> *


Why is that? Nobody comes up the shop anymore, plus I've been working on the car steady now, actually Im at my work right now at 1:29AM clearing my new gas tank, and then Im going back home to finish up my hood so I can get it to Johns. I've been pulling all nighters.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 10 2006, 01:30 AM~6733124
> *Why is that? Nobody comes up the shop anymore, plus I've been working on the car steady now, actually Im at my work right now at 1:29AM clearing my new gas tank, and then Im going back home to finish up my hood so I can get it to Johns. I've been pulling all nighters.
> *


man in my younger days i used to do these kind of things :biggrin: 
i remember working all day ,then staying up alnight juicing a car just to have it at a show .then driving 2 hours to get to the show.man those were the good old days :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 10 2006, 05:00 AM~6733619
> *man in my younger days i used to do these kind of things :biggrin:
> i remember working all day ,then staying up alnight juicing a car just to have it at a show .then driving 2 hours to get to the show.man those were the good old days :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW!!!! :biggrin:

Im gonna get you out here one day to hook the mechanics up.


----------



## DerbycityDave

I WHAT SOME MORE CAKE ..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

The hood is done, mirrors are on, all I need to do is get them taped up and they are ready for paint.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 10 2006, 11:14 PM~6738613
> *The hood is done, mirrors are on, all I need to do is get them taped up and they are ready for paint.
> *


GIVE SOME PIC'S :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had my homie Jack come over to help me get this bitch wraped up, and that just what we did, ready to go to Johns for the Kandy, and while its there I have a trick up my sleeve that will have to wait untill next time on Project Redo!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2006, 01:13 AM~6744554
> *I had my homie Jack come over to help me get this bitch wraped up, and that just what we did, ready to go to Johns for the Kandy, and while its there I have a trick up my sleeve that will have to wait untill next time on Project Redo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## Big Doe

Damn you all were gettin busy with the weather channel :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 12 2006, 01:06 PM~6746772
> *Damn you all were gettin busy with the weather channel  :cheesy:
> *


No diggity! :biggrin: Hey Doe do you know of a Big Body for sale for a good price??? Looking for a daily.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2006, 11:17 AM~6746819
> *No diggity! :biggrin: Hey Doe do you know of a Big Body for sale for a good price??? Looking for a daily.
> *


Stop trying to be like me...LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 12 2006, 01:30 PM~6746865
> *Stop trying to be like me...LOL
> *


I cant, it comes natural. lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2006, 12:17 PM~6746819
> *No diggity! :biggrin: Hey Doe do you know of a Big Body for sale for a good price??? Looking for a daily.
> *


not at the moment


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 12 2006, 01:39 PM~6746924
> *not at the moment
> *


If you run across one let me know if its a deal, I have to get the miles off the Escalade.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2006, 11:33 AM~6746879
> *I cant, it comes natural. lol
> *


It happens, I understand


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 12 2006, 12:40 PM~6746930
> *If you run across one let me know if its a deal, I have to get the miles off the Escalade.
> *


i hear ya. I will let you know. But i usually cant find anything when i am looking. I usually come across the good deals when im not really looking for one.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 12 2006, 02:54 PM~6747343
> *i hear ya. I will let you know. But i usually cant find anything when i am looking. I usually come across the good deals when im not really looking for one.
> *


I know the feeling.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 11 2006, 10:13 PM~6744554
> *I had my homie Jack come over to help me get this bitch wraped up, and that just what we did, ready to go to Johns for the Kandy, and while its there I have a trick up my sleeve that will have to wait untill next time on Project Redo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO....................... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Me and Jack put the hood and trunk lid back on the car, so its ready to be taken over to John's to paint under them, oh and my little trick while its there.


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 13 2006, 01:41 AM~6751811
> *Me and Jack put the hood and trunk lid back on the car, so its ready to be taken over to John's to paint under them, oh and my little trick while its there.
> *


little trick huh


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 13 2006, 01:56 AM~6751908
> *little trick huh
> *


Yeah, nothing major, just something to make it look a little different from what it does now.


----------



## KandyKutty

can you order the mirror kit or do you have to cut it?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 13 2006, 01:04 AM~6751962
> *can you order the mirror kit or do you have to cut it?
> *


curtis sells em :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 13 2006, 03:32 AM~6752494
> *curtis sells em  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Call me today and I will give you a price!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I drove it to work today!!! Taking it to John's tonight after I leave.


----------



## 187_Regal

i know the little trick.......anyone i will start the bid at 5$


----------



## 187_Regal

hey curt that camera is the shit....i like that pic you took and focused on that bolt


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks to my brothers! We got the bitch in John's booth tonight, I drove it to Dixie Hwy, Im hype. Im getting used to it now, I think I might roll it to Lexington next!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 13 2006, 07:26 PM~6757049
> *Thanks to my brothers! We got the bitch in John's booth tonight, I drove it to Dixie Hwy, Im hype. Im getting used to it now, I think I might roll it to Lexington next!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64SUP

what up boy


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 14 2006, 11:00 AM~6759385
> *what up boy
> *


Whats crackin Mark! Hows that four doing homie?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Where's my "TTT" John???? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 13 2006, 01:12 PM~6754357
> *i know the little trick.......anyone i will start the bid at 5$
> *


thanks russ it dont cost me anything... :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 14 2006, 10:35 PM~6763149
> *Where's my "TTT" John???? :biggrin:
> *


I got you BROTHER


----------



## impala_631




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## Dolle

holy shit curtis that is bad ass always got something new up your sleeve don't you :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Blast From The Past

whats up with the circle in pic 2?


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Dec 17 2006, 12:44 AM~6772978
> *whats up with the circle in pic 2?
> *


That is actually the string hanging from my camera, :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 17 2006, 12:43 AM~6772972
> *holy shit curtis that is bad ass always got something new up your sleeve don't you :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


You know how I do, lol. Thanks Dolle.


----------



## JRO

Looks alot better. Big difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Damn it will look good sitting at Sonic with me in it..... uffin:


----------



## KandyKutty

very nice curtis whats next?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 17 2006, 01:08 AM~6773119
> *very nice curtis whats next?
> *


I have a couple more tricks up my sleeve to be seen REAL soon, the other BIG trick is going to take a little money, so it will be a while before you see that one.


----------



## KandyKutty

im just so glad u decided to juice that bitch


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 17 2006, 01:18 AM~6773170
> *im just so glad u decided to juice that bitch
> *


Yeah man too, I was in denial, some of my club members helped me realize that.


----------



## Blast From The Past

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 17 2006, 01:14 AM~6773150
> *I have a couple more tricks up my sleeve to be seen REAL soon, the other BIG trick is going to take a little money, so it will be a while before you see that one.
> *


You going to let me in on that one or keep me waiting like everyone else? You know it's top secret when you don't let your dad in on it!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man Curtis that roof is awsome. Its exactly what your car needed!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Dec 17 2006, 12:07 PM~6774701
> *You going to let me in on that one or keep me waiting like everyone else? You know it's top secret when you don't let your dad in on it!!
> *


I got you, Oh yeah is there anything I can do to make some money?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

PULL THE PAPER OFF AND POST MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


fucking awesome!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 17 2006, 05:16 PM~6775826
> *PULL THE PAPER OFF AND POST MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> fucking awesome!
> *



Just come see it in person. :biggrin: And bring the Cadillac with you for the makeover. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 17 2006, 04:18 PM~6775834
> *Just come see it in person.  :biggrin:  And bring the Cadillac with you for the makeover.  :cheesy:
> *


i think the caddy just got replaced with the next ride. you know how I roll.


----------



## SUNNYD

very nice you louisville ky boys have a lot of nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Dec 17 2006, 07:35 PM~6776248
> *very nice you louisville ky boys have a lot of nice cars :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, we should be breaking necks next year!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 17 2006, 08:42 PM~6776476
> *thanks man, we should be breaking necks next year!
> *



We as in ALL of Louisville.


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 17 2006, 07:34 PM~6776244
> *i think the caddy just got replaced with the next ride.  you know how I roll.
> *


dude your worse than me


----------



## HardTimes92

patterns look good curtis theres nothing like a patterned roof on a old school


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Dec 18 2006, 10:00 PM~6782323
> *patterns look good curtis theres nothing like a patterned roof on a old school
> *


Thanks homie! I cant wait to get them outlined by Kirby! That will make them stand out!


----------



## Blast From The Past

OK, Curt I have been waiting long enough...it will be snowing soon............just pick me up and take me Sonic....but dude you got to hit the switches.......the top makes it....good job!!
uffin: uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Dec 18 2006, 11:11 PM~6782725
> *OK, Curt I have been waiting long enough...it will be snowing soon............just pick me up and take me Sonic....but dude you got to hit the switches.......the top makes it....good job!!
> uffin:  uffin:
> *


Thanks Dad, I couldnt have done it without your support! :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 18 2006, 11:07 PM~6783507
> *Thanks Dad, I couldnt have done it without your support! :thumbsup:
> *


I love the FAMLY SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## ucepnut

damn ***** you got the jessie special huh that shit is off the hook


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## DerbycityDave

MARRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 16 2006, 11:44 PM~6772982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fabian

Hey Curtis ...

your car looks real nice! The top looks nice .... i like the colors and patterns! 
Wich you and your family a happy x-mas and a good 2007!

Fabian


----------



## 64SUP

WTF IM PUTTIN MY SHIT UP ALL OF NEXT YEAR


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are some pics I took of my roof with all the tape and paper off, I took these with my phone so dont trip.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 21 2006, 08:20 PM~6800515
> *Here are some pics I took of my roof with all the tape and paper off, I took these with my phone so dont trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

beautiful


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just a little sumpin' sumpin'.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had to redo my hood hinges and hood striker, they didnt look so hot.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

red x's...........................


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 22 2006, 10:04 AM~6802883
> *red x's...........................
> *


I dont know whats going on with the x's


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 04:15 PM~6802921
> *I dont know whats going on with the x's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi Curtis...

looks good Why do you cut the tank in half and there is no edge for the trunkpan ? Do you just glue these on ?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

maybe your photobucket account is fucked up....almost all the pics you have posted aren't working...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 22 2006, 10:16 AM~6802927
> *Hi Curtis...
> 
> looks good Why do you cut the tank in half and there is no edge for the trunkpan ? Do you just glue these on ?
> *


Yeah, they will be glued on. I couldnt find anyone to chrome the whole gas tank anymore so I had to split it and glue it on a new painted gas tank, I actually clear a brand new one so it looks new forever.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I hope these work


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh................better


----------



## Dolle

lovin that top but I don't think that gas tank will hold much gas J/k chrome looks good You painting the belly this winter?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 09:32 AM~6803254
> *Yeah, they will be glued on. I couldnt find anyone to chrome the whole gas tank anymore so I had to split it and glue it on a new painted gas tank, I actually clear a brand new one so it looks new forever.
> *


send your chrome to us, we dont have to split ours....el paso electroplating :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 22 2006, 09:53 PM~6806728
> *send your chrome to us, we dont have to split ours....el paso electroplating  :thumbsup:
> *


  Oh well, it will be alright, how much do they charge for a Impala tank


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 09:32 AM~6803254
> *Yeah, they will be glued on. I couldnt find anyone to chrome the whole gas tank anymore so I had to split it and glue it on a new painted gas tank, I actually clear a brand new one so it looks new forever.
> *


GLUE? are you building a model or a car?


sorry jk :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 23 2006, 01:02 AM~6807729
> *GLUE? are you building a model or a car?
> sorry jk  :biggrin:
> *


lol, the same shit they use noadays to glue car panels together, its like welding but with some GOOD glue, lol


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:04 PM~6807738
> *lol, the same shit they use noadays to glue car panels together, its like welding but with some GOOD glue, lol
> *


it was a joke :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 23 2006, 01:04 AM~6807740
> *it was a joke  :uh:
> *


I know homette


----------



## PantyDropper

looks good curtis


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:05 PM~6807742
> *I know homette
> *


homette? is that some strange new language or just white boy talk?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 23 2006, 01:08 AM~6807768
> *homette? is that some strange new language or just white boy talk?
> *


Its a strange new language from the LBC (Large Boy Curtis) 

:roflmao:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:16 PM~6807809
> *Its a strange new language from the LBC (Large Boy Curtis)
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


CAN A BRO GET SOME OF THAT MONEY TO DO MY CAR PLEASE


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 23 2006, 01:17 AM~6807819
> *CAN A BRO GET SOME OF THAT MONEY TO DO MY CAR PLEASE
> *


Looks like your doing it homie, looks good as hell


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 22 2006, 11:17 PM~6807819
> *CAN A BRO GET SOME OF THAT MONEY TO DO MY CAR PLEASE
> *


oh please if your broke then curtis is black...and hes about as white as they come


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:20 PM~6807830
> *oh please if your broke then curtis is black...and hes about as white as they come
> *


I THOUGHT HE WAS BLACK!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 22 2006, 11:21 PM~6807834
> *I THOUGHT HE WAS BLACK!
> *


thats what you told me


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:22 PM~6807837
> *thats what you told me
> *


HE BETTER TAKE IT TO DENVER


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 23 2006, 01:24 AM~6807848
> *HE BETTER TAKE IT TO DENVER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 22 2006, 11:24 PM~6807848
> *HE BETTER TAKE IT TO DENVER
> *


Uce is gonna have that show hands down...i cant wait


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 23 2006, 01:25 AM~6807853
> *Uce is gonna have that show hands down...i cant wait
> *


Me either, we will be at our new shop so I should be able to take a couple days off to make it there and back


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:27 PM~6807860
> *Me either, we will be at our new shop so I should be able to take a couple days off to make it there and back
> *


ITS PARTY UP IN HERE


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 23 2006, 12:27 AM~6807860
> *Me either, we will be at our new shop so I should be able to take a couple days off to make it there and back
> *


what new shop Smartshoppers moving?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 23 2006, 01:28 AM~6807865
> *ITS PARTY UP IN HERE
> *


Yeah no doubt, whoring my topic, lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 23 2006, 01:28 AM~6807867
> *what new shop Smartshoppers moving?
> *


Yeah, were moving to where our warehouse is, bigger and better.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:29 PM~6807870
> *Yeah no doubt, whoring my topic, lol
> *


AT LEAST U HAVE A TOPIC I AINT GOT NOBODY


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 23 2006, 12:30 AM~6807876
> *Yeah, were moving to where our warehouse is, bigger and better.
> *


where is it at? and do you guys carry kirker hot rod black?its supposed to be single stage flat black paint


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 11:29 PM~6807870
> *Yeah no doubt, whoring my topic, lol
> *


oh yeah like you dont....243 pages is all about your car huh?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Dec 22 2006, 11:28 PM~6807865
> *ITS PARTY UP IN HERE
> *


you already know


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 23 2006, 01:32 AM~6807891
> *where is it at? and do you guys carry kirker hot rod black?its supposed to be single stage flat black paint
> *


It is off of Poplar Level. You can go alot of different ways, Poplar Level to Produce, or Bardstown Rd. to Hikes Lane and it turns into Produce.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Taken again with my phone.


----------



## Dolle

tank looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

aleesha what up :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Blast From The Past

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 23 2006, 01:32 AM~6807891
> *where is it at? and do you guys carry kirker hot rod black?its supposed to be single stage flat black paint
> *


YES WE DO CARRY HOT ROD BLACK BY KIRKER VIST OUR SITE AT www.smartshoppersinc.com


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Dec 23 2006, 08:30 AM~6808999
> *YES WE DO CARRY HOT ROD BLACK BY KIRKER VIST OUR SITE AT www.smartshoppersinc.com
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

MORE PICS! :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 01:24 PM~6809683
> *MORE PICS!  :angry:
> *


Soon my son. lol


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 23 2006, 12:53 PM~6809775
> *Soon my son. lol
> *


 :angry: 

merry christmas curtis.


----------



## USO NITEMARE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 09:32 AM~6803254
> *Yeah, they will be glued on. I couldnt find anyone to chrome the whole gas tank anymore so I had to split it and glue it on a new painted gas tank, I actually clear a brand new one so it looks new forever.
> *


Did you contact Electroplating of El Paso? If you still want to try and get the whole thing plated hit up Faustino (UCE 3 KARAT) or call 915-779-0955 and ask for Ruben he's the owner of Electroplating. I had my whole gas tank gold plated but unfortunately the place I took mine to is no longer in business, at least for now.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Merry Christmas Curtis..... Hope to see the 4 at the end of Feb.


----------



## Dolle

MERRY CHRISTMAS CURTIS :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Took my wheel tubs out tonight over at John's and then Sean helped me get the car back to my house, I also got something small done tonight, I finally put my dash vents back in. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 22 2006, 08:39 AM~6803313
> *I hope these work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey CURTIS is that a 62 on the rotisery? Also the roof looks good man.


----------



## KandyKutty

you wasnt supposed to see that


----------



## El Diablo

ttt nice ride curt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks good! did gucci john paint that? i think thats him I see creepin in the background :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

G & S in Lexington painted it. They've got a topic floating around somewhere, I think Sean started it.


----------



## PantyDropper

happy new year


----------



## SixFourClownin

Finally got the hydraulics fixed................ NEXT!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 1 2007, 09:38 PM~6878205
> *Finally got the hydraulics fixed................ NEXT!
> *


what was wrong with them


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 2 2007, 11:08 PM~6886744
> *what was wrong with them
> *


one of my slowdowns was leaking from the platers, my pinion angle needed to be changed and my x needed to be notched some more.


----------



## El Diablo

:0


----------



## PantyDropper

any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 4 2007, 12:09 AM~6896653
> *any new pics :biggrin:
> *


Nope, I havent had time to take a pic of whats under my hood. :0


----------



## 64SUP

what up


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 4 2007, 12:36 AM~6896931
> *Nope, I havent had time to take a pic of whats under my hood. :0
> *



Get with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 4 2007, 01:19 AM~6897389
> *what up
> *


Whats crackin homie


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 4 2007, 09:47 AM~6900039
> *Whats crackin homie
> *


at home chillin @ to work on the 4


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 27 2006, 07:41 AM~6834860
> *you wasnt supposed to see that
> *


****
:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 4 2007, 10:16 AM~6900256
> *at home chillin @ to work on the 4
> *


bout time...denver will be here soon


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

Happy Birthday little brother!!


----------



## 187_Regal

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAT GUY!!!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

Happy B-day Curt


----------



## timdog57

Happy B-day

:wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

THANKS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 5 2007, 01:41 PM~6911376
> *THANKS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Feliz Cumpleanos!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 5 2007, 03:05 PM~6912493
> *Feliz Cumpleanos!
> *


yea what she said :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2007, 10:25 AM~6909578
> *Happy B-day
> 
> :wave:
> *


happy b day homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 5 2007, 08:05 PM~6914424
> *yea what she said :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Taking my shit somewhere else again today, should be about a week project.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 6 2007, 10:27 AM~6918652
> *Taking my shit somewhere else again today, should be about a week project.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 6 2007, 11:27 AM~6918652
> *Taking my shit somewhere else again today, should be about a week project.
> *


not when i work on it.............atleast a month :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 7 2007, 10:56 PM~6929782
> *not when i work on it.............atleast a month :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## Dolle

damn sean you look skinny as hell whats up smokin that shit 

j/k car's lookin good curtis lookin forward to casper. are you all going to try and show as a club?


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 7 2007, 11:58 PM~6929799
> *  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 8 2007, 12:10 AM~6929923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that tank was heavy,good thing i can bench press 10 pounds :biggrin: or it would have crushed me :0 nobody is getting that lucky


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 8 2007, 12:57 AM~6931072
> *that tank was heavy,good thing i can bench press 10 pounds :biggrin: or it would have crushed me :0 nobody is getting that lucky
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

damn how many people it take.....lol.....i see james without the hat!!! LOL.....curtis......and mike is there for the moral support....LOL....Just kiddin good to see a good team effort, except for dave and sean sayin hi with one finger.....LOL....So did you have a good birthday Curtis?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 8 2007, 09:34 AM~6931797
> *damn how many people it take.....lol.....i see james without the hat!!! LOL.....curtis......and mike is there for the moral support....LOL....Just kiddin good to see a good team effort, except for dave and sean sayin hi with one finger.....LOL....So did you have a good birthday Curtis?
> *


well...u know the club ain't like it used to be but we do what we can........


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 8 2007, 09:34 AM~6931797
> *damn how many people it take.....lol.....i see james without the hat!!! LOL.....curtis......and mike is there for the moral support....LOL....Just kiddin good to see a good team effort, except for dave and sean sayin hi with one finger.....LOL....So did you have a good birthday Curtis?
> *


Shit I was down and dirty too my friend, yeah my birthday was good.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 8 2007, 07:55 AM~6931883
> *well...u know the club ain't like it used to be but we do what we can........
> *


YES SEAN IS SKINNY. :cheesy: And THE UCE IS GOING TO BE A CLUB IN LOUISVILLE PEOPLE CAN LOOK UP TO FOR HELP . AND PUTING LOUISVILLE ON THE MAP FOR LOUISVILLE LOWRIDEING


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 8 2007, 07:55 AM~6931883
> *well...u know the club ain't like it used to be but we do what we can........
> *




:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Dave needs Hooked on Phonics......LOL....J/K  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> Dave needs Hooked on Phonics......LOL....J/K  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:
> [/quot
> :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave+Jan 8 2007, 03:40 PM~6934773-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 8 2007, 10:13 AM~6932546
> *
> Dave needs Hooked on Phonics......LOL....J/K   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :tongue:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :twak:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

atleast i know what you to get you next yr for xmas










a gift from one uce to another


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 8 2007, 01:13 AM~6929970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sean gettin skinny as hell he looks like cj from san andreas when you leave the game on and dont play :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 8 2007, 06:44 PM~6936773
> *sean gettin skinny as hell he looks like cj from san andreas when you leave the game on and dont play :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i had to check out the game just to laugh... :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 05:47 PM~6936800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i had to check out the game just to laugh... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a couple pics of what I got going on now.


----------



## OldDirty

Details details details. You transformed that car very nicely.


----------



## Dolle

lookin good Curtis I know cleanin that belly sucks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2007, 12:05 PM~6942071
> *lookin good Curtis I know cleanin that belly sucks
> *


I didnt have any undercoating under there from the resoration so it isnt that bad, its comes clean real quick.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:06 PM~6942084
> *I didnt have any undercoating under there from the resoration so it isnt that bad, its comes clean real quick.
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 9 2007, 10:06 AM~6942084
> *I didnt have any undercoating under there from the resoration so it isnt that bad, its comes clean real quick.
> *



LUCKY!!!! that undercoating is a bitch......not that i would know on my car.....but i had my hand in on one that did have it...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 9 2007, 12:13 PM~6942130
> *LUCKY!!!! that undercoating is a bitch......not that i would know on my car.....but i had my hand in on one that did have it...... :biggrin:
> *


I was going to say......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:











This comment was intended to be a joke, made by me not anyone else or my club.

:biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

CAR LOOKS BAD ASS AS USUAL  , BUT WOULDN'T IT HAVE BEEN EASIER TO PAINT THE BELLY FIRST?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jan 9 2007, 12:29 PM~6942219
> *CAR LOOKS BAD ASS AS USUAL  , BUT WOULDN'T IT HAVE BEEN EASIER TO PAINT THE BELLY FIRST?
> *


Yes it would have, its funny how things work out sometimes (not wanting to paint the belly to wanting to) LOL, ohwell.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 9 2007, 01:30 PM~6942596
> *Yes it would have, its funny how things work out sometimes (not wanting to paint the belly to wanting to) LOL, ohwell.
> *


I hear ya Curtis when I first got my car painted I didn't even plan on chroming the undercarraige much less paint the belly and do a full frame


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn thats some nice solid metal under there.


----------



## 64SUP

LOOKING GOOD CAN U DO MINE NEXT


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 9 2007, 04:31 PM~6944293
> *damn thats some nice solid metal under there.
> *


:biggrin: Thaaanks. lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 9 2007, 04:50 PM~6944471
> *LOOKING GOOD CAN U DO MINE NEXT
> *


Bring it down here and lets do it homie, family style.


----------



## 64SUP

what up old man


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 9 2007, 04:10 PM~6944659
> *Bring it down here and lets do it homie, family style.
> *


thats a long drive


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:30 PM~6942596
> *Yes it would have, its funny how things work out sometimes (not wanting to paint the belly to wanting to) LOL, ohwell.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

any new pics


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 9 2007, 10:48 PM~6948984
> *any new pics
> *


some ASS :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

i see your moving right along , looking at those floor pics, you got a hella nice car ... 

i have a finished frame setting right here just waiting , hook up you bro , just a few more bolts  :biggrin: 

keep up the good work bro


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2007, 07:20 AM~6950107
> *i see your moving right along , looking at those floor pics, you  got a hella nice car ...
> 
> i have a finished frame setting right here just waiting , hook up you bro , just a few more bolts   :biggrin:
> 
> keep up the good work bro
> *


 :0 .... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 10 2007, 12:48 AM~6948984
> *any new pics
> *


Nah, we are almost done but I ddint take my camera last night.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2007, 07:20 AM~6950107
> *i see your moving right along , looking at those floor pics, you  got a hella nice car ...
> 
> i have a finished frame setting right here just waiting , hook up you bro , just a few more bolts   :biggrin:
> 
> keep up the good work bro
> *


I was suprised how clean it was under there foreal, I knew it was clean but not that clean.

Man I cant cant afford a frame plus Im not going to swing it or 3 wheel it so Im good, thanks though foreal.


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

does anyone know how and can give me a step by step process on how to take my steering column apart so i can have the pieces chromed? also i need to replace my turn signal switch.


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 10 2007, 01:43 PM~6952125
> *does anyone know how and can give me a step by step process on how to take my steering column apart so i can have the pieces chromed? also i need to replace my turn signal switch.
> *


ummm its easy.... :0 maybe u should ask the people closest to u :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 10 2007, 01:43 PM~6952125
> *does anyone know how and can give me a step by step process on how to take my steering column apart so i can have the pieces chromed? also i need to replace my turn signal switch.
> *


man i see a indash like seans in my future :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 10 2007, 08:02 PM~6955164
> *man i see a indash like seans in my future :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: I have to ask the BIG BOSS, :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin: My one and only sponsor, and the only one I will ever
need.....Smart Shoppers 502-964-6652











My one and only sponsor, and the only one I will ever
need.....DERBY CITY SECURITY SERVICE LLC. 502-364-8879
and smart shoppers BIG HELP :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 11 2007, 12:44 AM~6957660
> *:biggrin: My one and only sponsor, and the only one I will ever
> need.....Smart Shoppers 502-964-6652
> My one and only sponsor, and the only one I will ever
> need.....DERBY CITY SECURITY SERVICE LLC. 502-364-8879
> and smart shoppers BIG HELP :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 10 2007, 10:49 PM~6957695
> *:uh:
> *


MIKE GOT THAT PART TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 11 2007, 01:08 AM~6957851
> *MIKE GOT THAT PART TODAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 9 2007, 04:11 PM~6944668
> *thats a long drive
> *


U CAN DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Looking good Curtis, painting the belly= :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 11 2007, 07:49 PM~6963895
> *Looking good Curtis, painting the belly= :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Few more pics of the progress, should be ready by saturday night or sunday morning! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## JackOsbourne

chrome dat steering box G


----------



## OGJordan

Yea krome dat steerin box yo. dat b dat fiyah!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JackOsbourne_@Jan 13 2007, 12:23 AM~6975247
> *chrome dat steering box G
> *


Shut the fuck up Jack, build a lowrider and then come holla at me "G".


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 13 2007, 10:08 AM~6976910
> *Shut the fuck up Jack, build a lowrider and then come holla at me "G".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 13 2007, 10:21 AM~6976942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, I know this clown he works with me, he is looking for a lowrider at the moment as a matter of fact.


----------



## timdog57

Is it painted yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 13 2007, 11:40 AM~6977242
> *Is it painted yet?
> *


Hopefully today my friend


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 13 2007, 11:11 AM~6977391
> *Hopefully today my friend
> *


GET IT DO NOW


----------



## SixFourClownin

I thought it was going to be painted today but it looks like it will be tomorrow.

Fingers crossed...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:burn: That sucks


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 15 2007, 01:33 AM~6989665
> *:burn: That sucks
> *


You suck, hey Dave I will see you in a little bit.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 15 2007, 07:56 AM~6990690
> *You suck, hey Dave I will see you in a little bit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SUCK


----------



## Dolle

is it painted yet?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 15 2007, 02:57 PM~6992594
> *is it painted yet?
> *


I think it is now, he did it today. Im going out there tonight to take pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty

get on that shit we want pics dammit


----------



## KandyKutty

get on that shit we want pics dammit


----------



## SixFourClownin

I want pics too brother.


----------



## OGJordan

Who's painting it? On a side note, I'll be at bowtie connection next Thurs or Fri, need anything big baller?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 15 2007, 05:01 PM~6993784
> *Who's painting it?  On a side note, I'll be at bowtie connection next Thurs or Fri, need anything big baller?
> *


A shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Extra Medium??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 15 2007, 05:16 PM~6993915
> *Extra Medium??
> *


lol, man you know Im a 4x player, lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 13 2007, 09:20 AM~6977154
> *lol, I know this clown he works with me, he is looking for a lowrider at the moment as a matter of fact.
> *


tell him my trey is for sell


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 15 2007, 05:31 PM~6994058
> *lol, man you know Im a 4x player, lol
> *



You never said who's painting it?


----------



## SixFourClownin

John is painting it, oh and it is painted now! pics tonight when i get off this phone and at home.

My homie is looking for a coupe deville or a 2 door impala.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are the pics of the painted belly, now Im ready for assembly and mechanics under the hood. Whew getting real close to being done............................. for now.



























































































BIG THANKS TO JOHN FOR ALWAYS HAVING MY BACK AND HELPING OUT WHEN I NEED IT MOST.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

looking good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 15 2007, 07:36 PM~6995328
> *John is painting it, oh and it is painted now! pics tonight when i get off this phone and at home.
> 
> My homie is looking for a coupe deville or a 2 door impala.
> *


i still got the coupe for sale  

belly looks damn good


----------



## impala_631

damm,your about to run out of stuff to do to this one :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everybody. :biggrin:

Jack us looking for something around 1,000.00.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:thumbsup: 
THANK GOD FOR PRESSURE POTS! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

belly looks great Curtis


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 08:09 AM~6999965
> *:thumbsup:
> THANK GOD FOR PRESSURE POTS! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

very nice :thumbsup:

it go ok painting it at that angal? mines about that and should be painting it soon


----------



## PantyDropper

looks good


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 16 2007, 12:26 AM~6998592
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dolle

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Starting to put it back together tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looking good man!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is what we got done tonight, chrome gas tank is going in tomorrow and get it bacl on the ground and she is about done other than a little something something that I have planned. :biggrin:

Also in these pics I still have my old wishbone on so I can have my new one chromed, there are pics of the new one below before the chrome.

Lets just say I have ALOT of clean up to do before I do ANYTHING! Whew!









































































Thanks Mike and James! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

lookin real nice. one question though u went this far,


why not frame off from the start?


----------



## impala_631

let me know how that y bone works out :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2007, 02:22 AM~7018948
> *lookin real nice. one question though u went this far,
> why not frame off from the start?
> *


I didnt want to paint the belly at first, but then as I got further I really needed to and since Im not going to swang it I didnt feel the need to put a frame under it so that leaded to not pulling the frame.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 18 2007, 08:09 AM~7019658
> *I didnt want to paint the belly at first, but then as I got further I really needed to and since Im not going to swang it I didnt feel the need to put a frame under it so that leaded to not pulling the frame.
> *


HOP THAT SHIT


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 18 2007, 07:09 AM~7019658
> *I didnt want to paint the belly at first, but then as I got further I really needed to and since Im not going to swang it I didnt feel the need to put a frame under it so that leaded to not pulling the frame.
> *


 :thumbsup: you don't need to hope it. to much money in that car $$$$$$. We can build a hoper that is not for showing.. That is what im doing :thumbsup: 
ALSO NO CAR SHOWS DON'T PAY ANY GOOD MONEY ANYMORE $100/$200 That will not do shit in part's, And pay to fuck your shit up for there shows


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

To each their own...If you wanna hop then hop if you want to build nice lowriders then build nice lowriders....if you want to do both then......become John Nichols :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 18 2007, 10:23 AM~7019946
> *To each their own...If you wanna hop then hop if you want to build nice lowriders then build nice lowriders....if you want to do both then......become John Nichols :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I give it up to John for that, he can bang the fuck out of a car and still pull up at Vegas! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 18 2007, 10:23 AM~7019946
> *To each their own...If you wanna hop then hop if you want to build nice lowriders then build nice lowriders....if you want to do both then......become John Nichols :biggrin:
> *


Hit that one right on the head Sean! John dont give a fuck, let the car do what it do.... right John! :biggrin: 

Curtis, the rides looking bad ass, mucho props!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 18 2007, 10:23 AM~7019946
> *To each their own...If you wanna hop then hop if you want to build nice lowriders then build nice lowriders....if you want to do both then......become John Nichols :biggrin:
> *


im working on being james nichols :biggrin: it is a lot of work :0


----------



## DerbycityDave

Post The PIC OF LAST NIGHT...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

We finally got it back together and back on the ground last night, its getting buffed this weekend and taken to James' house to get the motor running good and fix a few little situations. :biggrin:

Here are the pics from last night.


----------



## 187_Regal

lookin nice curtis....i need to slide down there and see ya to kick it for a minute!!!


----------



## PITBULL

hey man , if your running that wishbone , you'll have to reinforce the mount at the rearend , or it will bend till it comes off ..... whoever built the wishbone should have told you , or maybe they didnt know , better tell them before they get someone hurt ...... i dont wanna see it happen to you or your ride bro ...


----------



## "G-Money"

I have a simple question and its not ment to talk shit or anything like that for you fuk nikka on that hater shyt. 

Question, why would you need that wishbone or anything mod like that when in short the car is to rasie up and lay down. No Hopping, No 3 wheeling.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> I have a simple question and its not ment to talk shit or anything like that for you fuk nikka on that hater shyt.
> 
> Question, why would you need that wishbone or anything mod like that when in short the car is to rasie up and lay down. No Hopping, No 3 wheeling.
> [/b]


Because if I raise it ip real far one of the rear wheels will stick out the side of the car and I didnt want that.


----------



## "G-Money"

Ok, I gotcha.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 19 2007, 06:58 AM~7028875
> *We finally got it back together and back on the ground last night, its getting buffed this weekend and taken to James' house to get the motor running good and fix a few little situations. :biggrin:
> 
> Here are the pics from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## LUXURY

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

man that looks sooo much better.... that was the only thing I thought you needed to do.... :thumbsup: 
Sean may have a run for his money for the first cover car.... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 19 2007, 03:51 PM~7033032
> *man that looks sooo much better.... that was the only thing I thought you needed to do....  :thumbsup:
> Sean may have a run for his money for the first cover car.... :biggrin:
> *


we dont compete for covers with each other, we'll be happy with 2 covers :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 19 2007, 05:43 PM~7033616
> *we dont compete for covers with each other, we'll be happy with 2 covers  :biggrin:
> *


I was just giving Sean a little shit is all.... he will know I am just messing with him and Curtis :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

was that trunk pan hard to get to fit? the car looks great :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

damm that shit is looking hot!!!


----------



## tofnlows10

amazing!!


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 20 2007, 03:09 AM~7037779
> *was that trunk pan hard to get to fit? the car looks great :biggrin:
> *


yes  ...........naw just playing :biggrin: .like putting on a glove


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 20 2007, 08:57 PM~7041554
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

what up bros


----------



## LincolnJames

curtis bring ur camera ,i need some pictures posted i guess i need to start my own thread adding pictures of the lincoln ,and starting on the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 21 2007, 12:14 AM~7042600
> *what up bros
> *


anything new in the windy city? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 21 2007, 12:28 AM~7042670
> *curtis bring ur camera ,i need some pictures posted i guess i need to start my own thread adding pictures of the lincoln ,and  starting on the wagon :biggrin:
> *


I got you homie, I will have it tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 20 2007, 11:29 PM~7042677
> *anything new in the windy city? :biggrin:
> *


what up ,,,same ol but gettin ready u knowwww  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are a couple shot on the way from Johns shop to James' house to get the mechanics tweeked.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 21 2007, 11:22 PM~7050565
> *Here are a couple shot on the way from Johns shop to James' house to get the mechanics tweeked.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 22 2007, 01:22 AM~7050565
> *Here are a couple shot on the way from Johns shop to James' house to get the mechanics tweeked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey was that the walgreens we was at at like 5 in the fing morning?shit iff i know they all look the same


----------



## Dolle

damn curtis you had to drive it in the rain


----------



## fabian

Hey Curtis....

car looks really nice man! Great with the chrome and painted belly!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:wave:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2007, 02:48 PM~7063686
> *damn curtis you had to drive it in the rain
> *


Its gonna be a fun time cleaning that chrome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

is that john driving in his keebler elf lookin hat!!!! I THINK IT HE LOOKS FUNNY AS HELL IN THAT HAT!!!!!


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 23 2007, 09:31 PM~7066470
> *is that john driving in his keebler elf lookin hat!!!! I THINK IT HE LOOKS FUNNY AS HELL IN THAT HAT!!!!!
> *


nope it was me :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## PantyDropper

ttt homie


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 23 2007, 07:38 PM~7066527
> *nope it was me :biggrin:
> *




LOL....oops sorry....im just used to seein john in that hat.....i remember along time ago....he was like lets go to the store....both of us were in workin clothes....and he was in his southern high school sweatshirt.....and some work pants and that hat.....i told him, dude they gonna think we stole this benz when we ride up and get out wearin these clothes.....LOL....good times....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 23 2007, 12:45 PM~7063653
> *hey was that the walgreens we was at at like 5 in the fing morning?shit iff i know they all look the same
> *



ahh man, drivin in the rain!!! sucks, i ahte to see a beautiful car like that in teh wintery rain


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, I got my ididit chrome tilt column today, a transparent blue distributor cap, I had to get a new carb and I also ordered a new set of wheels.

Busy day, pictures in a little bit (I have to resize and upload)


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are the pics.


























































I got my letter from Caspers today, hopefully the car will be done, lol.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2007, 11:07 PM~7088630
> *I got my letter from Caspers today, hopefully the car will be done, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont be scared :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:48 AM~7089165
> *dont be scared  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, its been like 4 or 5 years.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Ordered me some new wheels, Im using my Dayton knock off's currently on my car. If I would have only kept them and not sold them to Dan I wouldnt have to buy them again! lol


----------



## fabian

Curtis,

again all i can say your car is realll nice. Congrats on the nice job ... and this beautifull nice little details to it! 

Fabian


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks man, likewise.


----------



## Dolle

are you going to roll all chrome wheels? it will look good either way


----------



## PITBULL

the blue dist cap and rotor is the shit , ive seen clear but not colored ... i like the details too :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

clear is cool....i have seen it too....cant wait to see what that looks like runnin in the car


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2007, 02:01 PM~7091041
> *clear is cool....i have seen it too....cant wait to see what that looks like runnin in the car
> *


yeah i wonder what it would look like running with clear cap , colored rotor .?...

what all colors those come in ?


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 07:07 AM~7091050
> *yeah i wonder what it would look like running with clear cap , colored rotor .?...
> 
> what all colors those come in ?
> *


clear ....red ....blue :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i saw it on an old street rod....bucket type.....i made the guy stop so i could look at the distributor!!! it was cool as hell.....the different colored ones would have to be cool!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2007, 04:30 AM~7090895
> *are you going to roll all chrome wheels? it will look good either way
> *


Yeah Im going back old school with the all chrome, Im going to add a little striping to them as well.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 08:47 AM~7091547
> *Yeah Im going back old school with the all chrome, Im going to add a little striping to them as well.
> *


man can i be like you when i grow up?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 10:30 AM~7091815
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up G! I tried calling you last night homie.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I know...I was working :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7091833
> *I know...I was working :thumbsup:
> *


Gotta make that money kin folk.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

gotta work tonight too....but I will be under the car cleaning tonight.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 10:40 AM~7091870
> *gotta work tonight too....but I will be under the car cleaning tonight.
> *


At the house?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 10:41 AM~7091878
> *At the house?
> *


yeah...drove it to work last night....fun fun :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7091888
> *yeah...drove it to work last night....fun fun :biggrin:
> *


Ahhh sheeet, Im might have to ride by and help tonight.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7091547
> *Yeah Im going back old school with the all chrome, Im going to add a little striping to them as well.
> *


  that will look good. You don't have any knock offs you could sell me do ya not the rims I just need some knock offs?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2007, 12:18 PM~7092683
> * that will look good. You don't have any knock offs you could sell me do ya not the rims I just need some knock offs?
> *


Nah, not any extra, I have some up here I can hook you up on REAL cheap, call me 964-6652 ask for me and tell them its Dolle cause I screen my calls, lol.


----------



## impala_631

any pics of the ybone after chrome?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7091547
> *Yeah Im going back old school with the all chrome, Im going to add a little striping to them as well.
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 01:35 AM~7089720
> *Ordered me some new wheels, Im using my Dayton knock off's currently on my car. If I would have only kept them and not sold them to Dan I wouldnt have to buy them again! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya I miss them too


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 26 2007, 05:11 PM~7095599
> *ya I miss them too
> *


Man I know you have pics of my old one's, post 'em up for me! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Geah!


----------



## bloodline

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blast From The Past

SONIC


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jan 27 2007, 11:19 AM~7100967
> *SONIC
> *


he still hasnt taken you? Want me to throw a smackdown on him at Caspers for ya?

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 27 2007, 03:25 PM~7102198
> *he still hasnt taken you?  Want me to throw a smackdown on him at Caspers for ya?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


will you be there?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 27 2007, 04:24 PM~7102548
> *will you be there?
> *


yep. do I need to bring any backup? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 27 2007, 05:53 PM~7103111
> *yep.  do I need to bring any backup?  :biggrin:
> *


lol, Nah Im good.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 27 2007, 06:28 PM~7103258
> *lol, Nah Im good.
> *


:biggrin: 

hope to see your 64 there!


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jan 27 2007, 12:19 PM~7100967
> *SONIC
> *


hey all i gotta say is cherry limeaide


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin

My new wishbone is for sale for what I have in it, 250.00!





















I have to run my OG setup because the bracket on my rearend isnt reinforced, 
There is a picture with my banana bar and panhard bar.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks to PITBULL for getting the new banana bar done with the quickness!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 28 2007, 04:27 PM~7107352
> *Thanks to PITBULL for getting the new banana bar done with the quickness!
> *


----------



## 64SUP

CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MF


----------



## Blast From The Past

Does SONIC have a limit on how much chrome you can bring into their lot?
uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jan 29 2007, 07:30 AM~7115612
> *Does SONIC have a limit on how much chrome you can bring into their lot?
> uffin:
> *


:biggrin: I dont think so.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jan 29 2007, 05:30 AM~7115612
> *Does SONIC have a limit on how much chrome you can bring into their lot?
> uffin:
> *


We do there security also i will call the owner and ask LOL............ :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Luck at Casper.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

curtis it looks good man i seen you rollin down national turnpike saturday ...sounds good too.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 29 2007, 07:37 PM~7121028
> *curtis it looks good man i seen you rollin down national turnpike saturday ...sounds good too.
> *


lol, you seen James driving it, he is working on the mechanics on the car and hooking up a few extras for a brother.


----------



## KandyKutty

yes it does sound nice uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks guys, I think it sounds good myself, as long as its running it sounds good to me, lol


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 29 2007, 09:29 PM~7122851
> *Thanks guys, I think it sounds good myself, as long as its running it sounds good to me, lol
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 28 2007, 09:50 AM~7107315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good


----------



## PITBULL

man , i dont know curtis , it sure looks pissed off with the blue rims ,,, nothing wrong with havin 2 different sets of wheels .....  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I know man, I think I will be happier with the D's.

Here you go Brent! :biggrin: Turned out REAL nice.


----------



## YellowAmigo

those are badass!!!!.... they are so smooth they look like they are made from glass.....


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 30 2007, 05:06 PM~7130380
> *I know man, I think I will be happier with the D's.
> 
> Here you go Brent! :biggrin: Turned out REAL nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got that back ....fast.....damn porky i need my bolts delivered :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

how you get chrome that fast ? , damn !


----------



## SixFourClownin

lol, lets just say i have my connections. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

all you have to do is contact UCEWAY!!!!! nice connection.....LOL


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 30 2007, 08:57 PM~7133815
> *all you have to do is contact UCEWAY!!!!! nice connection.....LOL
> *


HATER lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7133815
> *all you have to do is contact UCEWAY!!!!! nice connection.....LOL
> *


YOU DICK! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 31 2007, 12:10 AM~7133968
> *YOU DICK! :biggrin:
> *


thats russ doing what he does best....


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well here is the RE-TEAR DOWN! :uh: 
Carb needed to be replaced, the one I had some issues and was too big for my motor.





















Intake was removed because the carb that had issues stained mine, :angry:





















The chrome headers I had turned with the quickness so Im putting my old ceramic coated ones back on. I think these will look better anyway.





















Column was removed to install the ididit chrome tilt. :cheesy:





















A few engine acc. and a pic at James' house.

































BIG SHOUT OUT TO JAMES FOR HOOKING A HOMIE UP, Oh and thanks for taking these pics!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 30 2007, 09:19 PM~7134063
> *thats russ doing what he does best....
> *


thanks for your support cheeks.......bros for life........ :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO JAMES FOR HOOKING A HOMIE UP, Oh and thanks for taking these pics! *


just doing what i do to help out.lol


----------



## 83 chevy jay

what up homies,how are you guys doin, i am looking to prospect with Uce and i could use some advice on where i could get some juice for a decent price. I talked to kita but i havent been able to get in touch with him lately. you guys got any advice


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 83 chevy jay_@Jan 31 2007, 12:47 AM~7134992
> *what up homies,how are you guys doin, i am looking to prospect with Uce and i could use some advice on where i could get some juice for a decent price. I talked to kita but i havent been able to get in touch with him lately. you guys got any advice
> *


I got my setup from PITBULL.


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, I was doing some reading from the begining of my topic and I got to page 17 when Matt was talking about how bad my car was coming along, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

It has came along way since then, opinions are like ass holes, but sometimes people's vision for a car takes a LONG time to get there.

Thanks Matt for the motivation. :thumbsup:

Not trying to stir the pot again, just saying that if it wasnt for people's opinions and people's point of view, basically constructive critisism (spell check) some of our cars wouldnt get nicer.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 31 2007, 01:17 AM~7135264
> *LOL, I was doing some reading from the begining of my topic and I got to page 17 when Matt was talking about how bad my car was coming along, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> It has came along way since then, opinions are like ass holes, but sometimes people's vision for a car takes a LONG time to get there.
> 
> Thanks Matt for the motivation. :thumbsup:
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot again, just saying that if it wasnt for people's opinions and people's point of view, basically constructive critisism (spell check) some of our cars wouldnt get nicer.
> *


----------



## KandyKutty

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KandyKutty, usolac


sup boy


----------



## PORK CHOP

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2007, 09:39 PM~7133619
> *how you get chrome that fast ? , damn !
> *


call me thats how you get it fast and smooth like days of under roos


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 31 2007, 01:17 AM~7135264
> *LOL, I was doing some reading from the begining of my topic and I got to page 17 when Matt was talking about how bad my car was coming along, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> It has came along way since then, opinions are like ass holes, but sometimes people's vision for a car takes a LONG time to get there.
> 
> Thanks Matt for the motivation. :thumbsup:
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot again, just saying that if it wasnt for people's opinions and people's point of view, basically constructive critisism (spell check) some of our cars wouldnt get nicer.
> *


haha, I just went back and checked that page. Constructive criticism is always a good thing. Some of us just have issue with the wording, it's harder on the internet than it is in person. Especially when you've never met the person behind the screen name.

I thought the funniest part of the whole thing was his numbered list :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, I know!


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Dec 7 2004, 10:05 PM~2483829
> *1 apc products on a impala i know its nit picky but of all the brands in the world y APC i know he eats sleeps and shits money so y not keep up with the new edge style of the car
> 
> 2 over kill on flaming i was not thrilled when the billet aircleaner and valve covers went on but after they were chromed they were cool over doneness
> 
> 3 black plastic wire loom....barf if i ever saw that car at a show id wait till no one was looking and rip that shit off
> 
> 4 the switches on the dash...no its not a car with hydros and no i never like the switches on the console im dont know what to suggest but neither flow
> 
> 5 i seen a pic of the fire wall there is some cable running along the top of it...completely defeats a shaved firewall although it has a large scrar on it were it was not finished being smoother...fix the firewall and keep it shaved
> 
> 6 the black hose tubing come one this a is a build topic lets see some basic fab bend some brake line chrome it and instant hard lined motor
> 
> 7 AN style red and blue fittings...last time i checked not one part of that car is RED not one PART say hello to color clash
> 
> 8 the radio situation...ok hes putting the factory radio in good plan but wrong attack wtf is that black platic thing doing..i hope that goes in the trash be creative hide the radio dont slap in under the dash your trying to hide the gauges and get rid of the under dash pod so y slap a ugly radio under it TACKY
> 
> there were themes with the car, things worked together your making everything clash if you want some ideas with what would flow i will gladly help you out and im sure other people have great ideas for it but i would like to see you put the parts and tools down and step away from the car till your re think what your doing
> 
> again no hate just want to get my voice out there...there is so much flow to be had
> *


I would like to see what he thinks of the car now..... :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

some one should have stabbed him in the neck with a ink pen :0 :biggrin: that was a bunch of rambling :biggrin: 

more pix tomorrow my battery is dead..
but i promise no black wire loom covers ....and no APC products  
and i hand bend the tranny lines my self ,did away with the steel braided garbage.

ive been putting in work on the engine bay trying to straighten things out .its coming along nicely


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 31 2007, 10:18 PM~7143308
> *some one should have stabbed him in the neck with a ink pen
> *


alright joe pesci


----------



## SixFourClownin

Geah!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I ordered some 520's today to go on my Daytons. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 31 2007, 10:12 PM~7143849
> *I ordered some 520's today to go on my Daytons. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whatupppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jan 31 2007, 10:31 AM~7137880
> *call me thats how you get it fast and smooth like days of under roos
> *


You do good work man . I will hit you up soon also........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 31 2007, 11:12 PM~7143849
> *I ordered some 520's today to go on my Daytons. :biggrin:
> *


the coker premium sports? from where and how much?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7145968
> *the coker premium sports?  from where and how much?
> *


where  Curtis ? Let us know !!!


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 31 2007, 10:40 PM~7143535
> *alright joe pesci
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 30 2007, 09:22 PM~7134090
> *Well here is the RE-TEAR DOWN! :uh:
> Carb needed to be replaced, the one I had some issues and was too big for my motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intake was removed because the carb that had issues stained mine, :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrome headers I had turned with the quickness so Im putting my old ceramic coated ones back on. I think these will look better anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Column was removed to install the ididit chrome tilt. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few engine acc. and a pic at James' house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO JAMES FOR HOOKING A HOMIE UP, Oh and thanks for taking these pics!
> *


Hey curt my fans in the background, you thief :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I know you SUCK!


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 1 2007, 08:50 AM~7146432
> *I know you SUCK!
> *


lookin good


----------



## SixFourClownin

520's on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 1 2007, 12:26 PM~7147038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 520's on the way! :biggrin:
> *


man them 5 20's suck balls..but no more then u will drive it.... they will be fine...


----------



## OGJordan

Gotta agree w/ cheeks on that one. OG or not, that shit ain't for me, lol.


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 1 2007, 07:50 AM~7146432
> *I know you SUCK!
> *



Why does it have to be like that :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 1 2007, 07:50 AM~7146432
> *I know you SUCK!
> *



Why does it have to be like that :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 1 2007, 11:20 PM~7152762
> *man them 5 20's suck balls..but no more then u will drive it.... they will be fine...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 1 2007, 10:20 PM~7152762
> *man them 5 20's suck balls..but no more then u will drive it.... they will be fine...
> *


Doesnt matter to me drving it or not, I can deal with it, I love the look.


----------



## PITBULL

5:20 , they do look good ........................ any luck on my (razor tires) ,,lol


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I think the 5.20's you had on your car back in the day were probably the OG 5.20's cheeks....these are probably a little different


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 2 2007, 10:01 AM~7155925
> *5:20 , they do look good ........................ any luck on my (razor tires) ,,lol
> *


Man, I havent had any luck with those man, Im still trying to figure somehting out for you.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my wheels today!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, my phone takes DAMN good pics! Im impressed! :0


----------



## 187_Regal

BALLIN!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I hate u


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fuck yo' wheels *****!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 02:34 PM~7157209
> *Fuck yo' wheels *****!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wish I could afford to "throw some D's on it" :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 2 2007, 02:35 PM~7157218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I wish I could afford to "throw some D's on it"  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN!!!!!............Oh wait I got a set for my caddy..... :biggrin: ..... There just not brand new.... :tears:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:56 AM~7156554
> *Got my wheels today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT choice on the all chrome.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 10:56 AM~7156554
> *Got my wheels today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 2 2007, 02:35 PM~7157218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I wish I could afford to "throw some D's on it"  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me to...


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 10:57 AM~7155912
> *Doesnt matter to me drving it or not, I can deal with it, I love the look.
> *


yeah i was just saying the ones i had sucked......i like the way they look to... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:56 AM~7156554
> *Got my wheels today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always liked the blue rims on that car, but those will be sick too


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 2 2007, 05:52 PM~7159334
> *yeah me to...
> *


You got D's dumbass! :twak:


----------



## 64SUP

CANT I GET SOME DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSON MY 64


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2007, 11:07 PM~7088630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were can I get one of those?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 07:32 PM~7159666
> *You got D's dumbass! :twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 2 2007, 06:59 PM~7159861
> *were can I get one of those?
> *


Jegs.com Part # 555-40417


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 2 2007, 10:16 PM~7161083
> *:angry:
> *


Dont get your panties in a bunch "Panty Dropper" you did it yourself, why are you mad? Your the one that said "Yeah me too" when you have Dayton's, that makes no sense to me, and plus I was crackin a joke with you, you might have been crackin a joke with me with the " :angry: " face too, so whatever you have it, Im playing around on LIL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:









> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 2 2007, 02:35 PM~
> *yeah me to...
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

oh yeah well REAL INTERNET GANGSTERS CANT TYPE ANYWAY!!!!! LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im just fucking with him


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2007, 08:55 PM~7161539
> *oh yeah well REAL INTERNET GANGSTERS CANT TYPE ANYWAY!!!!! LOL
> *


OK LOL :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 2 2007, 11:30 PM~7161930
> *OK LOL :guns:  :roflmao:
> *


EVERYBODY knows Dave sure in the hell cant type! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

WAT DA HELL U TAKIN BOUT WILLIS!


----------



## 187_Regal

......LOL...... :machinegun: :twak: :guns: hno: :around: :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

James is a DICK! lol.
He sent me these pics and I called him right away and was like dude my steering wheel is upside down, he started cracking up and was like Im fucking with you idiot! :twak: to you James! :biggrin:





































Motor is FINALLY CLEANED UP AND DONE RIGHT! Whew!


----------



## 187_Regal

you wanna race em????? I mean motor to motor to see whos has more nuts!!!!!!! LOL, J/K


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2007, 12:35 AM~7162570
> *you wanna race em????? I mean motor to motor to see whos has more nuts!!!!!!! LOL, J/K
> *


Nah Im good homie, do you wanna raise em up and go chrome to chrome? :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo

looks great curtis! motor is tite bro!!

nice breather btw


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 2 2007, 05:52 PM~7159334
> *yeah me to...
> *


me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

lookin good curtis You should do well at the show


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:53 PM~7161518
> *Dont get your panties in a bunch "Panty Dropper" you did it yourself, why are you mad? Your the one that said "Yeah me too" when you have Dayton's, that makes no sense to me, and plus I was crackin a joke with you, you might have been crackin a joke with me with the " :angry: " face too, so whatever you have it, Im playing around on LIL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


who's mad?...........  ...cant even play around with u guys anymore......


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:12 PM~7162399
> *James is a DICK! lol.
> He sent me these pics and I called him right away and was like dude my steering wheel is upside down, he started cracking up and was like Im fucking with you idiot! :twak: to you James! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor is FINALLY CLEANED UP AND DONE RIGHT! Whew!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good uce


----------



## KandyKutty

how she runnin now?


----------



## ~~RED~~

cars looking Good man!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 3 2007, 10:05 AM~7163901
> *who's mad?...........  ...cant even play around with u guys anymore......
> *


did you even read what i said? i said you might have been playing around, and so was i.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 3 2007, 06:12 AM~7162399
> *James is a DICK! lol.
> He sent me these pics and I called him right away and was like dude my steering wheel is upside down, he started cracking up and was like Im fucking with you idiot! :twak: to you James! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor is FINALLY CLEANED UP AND DONE RIGHT! Whew!
> *


 nice crome


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 3 2007, 02:44 PM~7164994
> *did you even read what i said? i said you might have been playing around, and so was i.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:27 PM~7162930
> *Nah Im good homie, do you wanna raise em up and go chrome to chrome? :biggrin:
> *



that chrome will only get you home because its your suspension.......its not gonna make you go faster!!!!!! LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2007, 07:20 PM~7166776
> *that chrome will only get you home because its your suspension.......its not gonna make you go faster!!!!!!  LOL
> *


I build lowriders not drag cars, maybee you and Mike Charlet should get together and do what you do. Put the Weld's back on and take your non chrome suspension ass to the drag strip. PLAYER! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

whatever is posted here is strongly assisted by JAGERMEISTER!!!!! LOL

i got bof player.....and i said boF!!!!! LOL......you dont need chrome on your car bro....you know that....you drove your lincoln around and your expedition without that chrome.......LOL :roflmao: i still love ya curtis....you know im playin around.....i dont care just as long as your doin your thang bro....we will ride together this summer


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2007, 08:27 PM~7167202
> *whatever is posted here is strongly assisted by JAGERMEISTER!!!!! LOL
> 
> i got bof player.....and i said boF!!!!! LOL......you dont need chrome on your car bro....you know that....you drove your lincoln around and your expedition without that chrome.......LOL :roflmao: i still love ya curtis....you know im playin around.....i dont care just as long as your doin your thang bro....we will ride together this summer
> *


Im just fucking with you too, but you know the game has steped up I just wish you would step up with it.


----------



## KandyKutty

russ let me get you some chrome castle nuts for your unbreakables then you can say i got chrome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 3 2007, 09:33 PM~7167233
> *russ let me get you some chrome castle nuts for your unbreakables then you can say i got chrome!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Blast From The Past

Chrome don't get you home but.....YOU LOOK GOOD ON THE WAY...

Chrome it up..........

uffin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 3 2007, 01:25 PM~7165217
> *nice crome
> *



didn't that car have a different rad in it before??


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 4 2007, 11:53 AM~7170920
> *didn't that car have a different rad in it before??
> *


yep he should change the title to "PROJECT-REDO-REDO" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Feb 4 2007, 07:10 AM~7170388
> *Chrome don't get you home but.....YOU LOOK GOOD ON THE WAY...
> 
> Chrome it up..........
> 
> uffin:
> *


hook me up.....LOL.....hows things with you brad?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VincentVega, OGJordan

HHeeyyy Buddy :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 4 2007, 12:17 PM~7171056
> *yep he should change the title to "PROJECT-REDO-REDO" :0  :biggrin:
> *


him and fabian both! haha


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7163980
> *how she runnin now?
> *


alot better now i drove it today,and it idles better and doesnt die at red lights ..that holley lowrider avenger carb is pretty nice.barely any adjustments and clean vacuum setup.

im not too fond of the radiator hose though , they look nice but i think one may pop off they are tight but ill stick with stock ones on mine .

but i do drive the piss out of my cars so im still kinda "old school" :biggrin: 

i remember when we made hydro racks outta 2 by 4 s :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 4 2007, 06:11 PM~7173406
> *alot better now i drove it today,and it idles better and doesnt die at red lights ..that holley lowrider avenger carb is pretty nice.barely any adjustments and clean vacuum setup.
> 
> im not too fond of the radiator hose though , they look nice but i think one may pop off they are tight but ill stick with stock ones on mine .
> 
> but i do drive the piss out of my cars so im still kinda "old school" :biggrin:
> 
> i remember when we made hydro racks outta 2 by 4 s :0  :biggrin:
> *


With those style radiator hoses, they can pop off, I had them before, whats best to do is to get the radiator hot then let it cool and tighten them again, just check em after a drive and tighten if neede! The clamps that usaully come with them suck becuase they strip out easy from tightening them over and over, i changed them to the ones that have the holes all the way thru them so it catches good when tightening them and stays that way! I love them hoses!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Cars looking real good by the way, especially gonna with them new shoes!


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 4 2007, 07:11 PM~7173406
> *alot better now i drove it today,and it idles better and doesnt die at red lights ..that holley lowrider avenger carb is pretty nice.barely any adjustments and clean vacuum setup.
> 
> im not too fond of the radiator hose though , they look nice but i think one may pop off they are tight but ill stick with stock ones on mine .
> 
> but i do drive the piss out of my cars so im still kinda "old school" :biggrin:
> 
> i remember when we made hydro racks outta 2 by 4 s :0  :biggrin:
> *


i know what you mean they wont pop off though.when i put them on my cutlass we were also worried about the same thing they just seem janky with the 2'' piece of rubber to hold the hose


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 4 2007, 07:10 PM~7173739
> *i know what you mean they wont pop off though.when i put them on my cutlass we were also worried about the same thing they just seem janky with the 2'' piece of rubber to hold the hose
> *


Its all about the right clamps!  :biggrin:

Forgive me for posting a accord in your topic but I had these on my daily, i had one come off the plastic radiator once, fucken sucked, then I changed my clamps to better ones and it allowed them to tighten up all the way without stripping out due to heat, that was a platic radiator too. We also scuffed the water neck that the hose slides on with some 320 grit paper so it wouldnt be slick to allow the hose to come off, you shouldnt have a problem curtis!!


----------



## uce 80 coupe

Curt the redo, redo shit is looking good 


Thanks for the help with the A arms they went pretty quick


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Feb 5 2007, 08:59 AM~7177806
> *Curt the redo, redo shit is looking good
> Thanks for the help with the A arms they went pretty quick
> *


No problem homie, thats what family is for.


----------



## KandyKutty

i dont have any family :tears: :tears:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 5 2007, 08:56 AM~7178217
> *i dont have any family :tears:  :tears:
> *


YES YOU DO :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 5 2007, 05:13 PM~7181152
> *YES YOU DO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 5 2007, 11:56 AM~7178217
> *i dont have any family :tears:  :tears:
> *


yes u do...  :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 5 2007, 11:56 AM~7178217
> *i dont have any family :tears:  :tears:
> *


You have a real big extended Family!!!!!


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2007, 03:38 PM~7181375
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 5 2007, 08:50 PM~7183281
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 12:19 AM~7184870
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 2 2004, 12:56 PM~2350915
> *Fuel line mounted and everything put back together!!  :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=56355]
> *


 nice crome


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 17 2004, 02:16 AM~2419410
> *Courtesy of USOFOREVER I got a polished switch plate, and I purchased new switches.
> [attachmentid=62630]
> *


 nice switch plate


----------



## SixFourClownin

My new D's and 520-13's


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 04:55 PM~7190486
> *My new D's and 520-13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE!!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 12:19 AM~7184870
> *:uh:
> *


where the pics


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 6 2007, 04:27 PM~7190766
> *where the pics
> *


of what?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

them knockoffs are badass my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

love the 5.20's and the all chrome D's


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks!


----------



## LincolnJames

they look bland with no color :0 albino d's :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

All Chrome > Powdercoated spokes > Powdercoated barrels :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 04:55 PM~7190486
> *My new D's and 520-13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look nice :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 6 2007, 05:27 PM~7192396
> *those look nice :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 6 2007, 06:18 PM~7192302
> *they look  bland with no color :0 albino d's :biggrin:
> *


:0 what up UCE


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 6 2007, 11:36 PM~7195097
> *:0  what up  UCE
> *


What up homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 6 2007, 07:25 PM~7192378
> *All Chrome > Powdercoated spokes > Powdercoated barrels :thumbsup:
> *


What the hell are you saying? LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7192302
> *they look  bland with no color :0 albino d's :biggrin:
> *


BLAH! :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 04:55 PM~7190486
> *My new D's and 520-13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you decided to go with what i suggested cool but man i rolled 520 before that shit had me nervouse as hell ,man you can feel the road and the tires rolling under you .


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 7 2007, 12:14 AM~7195575
> *i see you decided to go with what i suggested cool but man i rolled 520 before that shit had me nervouse as hell ,man you can feel the road and the tires rolling under you .
> *


I cant wait to roll on them to see what they are like, my shit sways like a bitch right now with the wishbone thats on there right now, the stock linkage is going on this week so hopefully the swaying will be about the same since Im used to it already, lol


----------



## DerbycityDave

DerbycityDave, USOFAMILY
:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 01:16 AM~7195609
> *I cant wait to roll on them to see what they are like, my shit sways like a bitch right now with the wishbone thats on there right now, the stock linkage is going on this week so hopefully the swaying will be about the same since Im used to it already, lol
> *


that is funny man yeah man they look sweet as hell good luck with everything oh yeah before i forget thanks for checking on that for me hopefully everything goes well and i will hit you up man.  hows the rest of the family down there up here everyting is hella slow man too damn cold to do anything.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 7 2007, 01:19 AM~7195642
> *DerbycityDave, USOFAMILY
> :biggrin:          :uh:
> *


what up homie i don't a USO shout out lol ........ can't recall if i told you but welcome to the fam!!!! oh yeah and your myspace link sends you to your blog thing which there is none.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 7 2007, 12:21 AM~7195679
> *that is funny man yeah man they look sweet as hell good luck with everything oh yeah before i forget thanks for checking on that for me hopefully everything goes well and i will hit you up man.   hows the rest of the family down there up here everyting is hella slow man too damn cold to do anything.
> *


Everything is good here, everyone is busting ass to get these cars done for caspers (hopefully we dont run out of time). the snow has killed a couple days time for me so instead Im working on my display, other than that everything is peaches. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 01:28 AM~7195789
> *Everything is good here, everyone is busting ass to get these cars done for caspers (hopefully we dont run out of time). the snow has killed a couple days time for me so instead Im working on my display, other than that everything is peaches. :biggrin:
> *


 mmmmmmmm........peaches lol................:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 6 2007, 11:46 PM~7196013
> *mmmmmmmm........peaches lol................:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: suppppp max


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 11:12 PM~7195544
> *What up homie
> *


just here brother cooooollllllllldddddddddd


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 12:13 AM~7195560
> *What the hell are you saying? LOL
> *



>=Greater than

All chrome wheels are better than powdercoated spokes, which are better than powdercoated barrels.

The barrels are done on my car, btw 

And did you get me a price on the Dayton spinners?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 10:51 AM~7197842
> *>=Greater than
> 
> All chrome wheels are better than powdercoated spokes, which are better than powdercoated barrels.
> 
> The barrels are done on my car, btw
> 
> And did you get me a price on the Dayton spinners?
> *


LOL, nah what was it you wanted? Sorry man.


----------



## OGJordan

I need some 2 bar dayton spinners, all chrome, spot for emblems. I like the Zenith style like you got, didn't know Dayton was making those.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 12:25 PM~7198371
> *I need some 2 bar dayton spinners, all chrome, spot for emblems.  I like the Zenith style like you got, didn't know Dayton was making those.
> *


lol, those are OG spinners I put in there to fill the hole. here are the only 2 bar straight Dayton spinners they have, they dont do the round emblems anymore they do the embeded logo now.


Here are the ones I have.












I had these before but the logo fades and looks like shit after a while.












These are OK but they dont say Dayton.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7198823
> *lol, those are OG spinners I put in there to fill the hole.
> *


how much for the og spinners? hook a brotha up :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 7 2007, 01:25 PM~7198878
> *how much for the og spinners? hook a brotha up :biggrin:
> *


Do you want the Dayton ones are the OG wire wheel ones?


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## 187_Regal

i got old ones with eagles.....LOL.....whats up curt!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 7 2007, 02:22 PM~7199253
> *i got old ones with eagles.....LOL.....whats up curt!!!!!
> *


Whats up bro, I wish I could get the eagles man!


----------



## OGJordan

I like the bottom ones best, plus they're going on Chinas, not trying to fake the funk! :biggrin: I've got hex nuts right now, not really diggin them anymore. And I don't want to use those weak ass china 2 bars and have the ears break off, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 03:16 PM~7199612
> *I like the bottom ones best, plus they're going on Chinas, not trying to fake the funk! :biggrin:  I've got hex nuts right now, not really diggin them anymore.  And I don't want to use those weak ass china 2 bars and have the ears break off, lol.
> *


300 on the Dayton 2 bar straight.


----------



## OGJordan

Is that the old school homie hook up???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 05:29 PM~7200939
> *Is that the old school homie hook up???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man, thats the cheapest I can do.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 03:23 PM~7199257
> *Whats up bro, I wish I could get the eagles man!
> *


you can bro seeing how you own a real set you can call up dayton and they will make you spinners and get you the emblem you want.they made me mine for my ride and got me the emblem i wanted.


----------



## 187_Regal

i believe he ordered them with just the rims....no KOs....but i like the first ones curt you dont like them?????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 7 2007, 08:39 PM~7202548
> *i believe he ordered them with just the rims....no KOs....but i like the first ones curt you dont like them?????
> *


that first KO is fuckin bad ass! it would go good with the ball milled parts in the trunk.


----------



## 187_Regal

Yeah thats what i was thinkin


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 02:18 PM~7198823
> *lol, those are OG spinners I put in there to fill the hole. here are the only 2 bar straight Dayton spinners they have, they dont do the round emblems anymore they do the embeded logo now.
> Here are the ones I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these before but the logo fades and looks like shit after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are OK but they dont say Dayton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Curtis PM me a price for the ball milled ones... please.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have the ball milled ones right now, I like the OG eagles as well though.


----------



## 187_Regal

sup sean......i like the ball milled ones....i havent seen too many of those out


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

there is a reason for that they are ugly at least i think so....sup sean?


----------



## 187_Regal

opinions....opinions......


----------



## Blast From The Past

They look great..............go for it


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

sup


----------



## Blast From The Past

what up cheeks


----------



## 187_Regal

saw your engine brad!!!! LOOKS NICE!!!!! can i borrow it for my other regal.....cat scratch fever.....LMAO


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Feb 7 2007, 11:55 PM~7203958
> *what up cheeks
> *


whats up brad... :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 7 2007, 10:37 PM~7203676
> *there is a reason for that they are ugly at least i think so....sup sean?
> *


Are you serious? You dont like the retro spinners? I think they are badass.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 8 2007, 12:25 AM~7204340
> *Are you serious? You dont like the retro spinners? I think they are badass.
> *


that ball milled look just don't look good to me just don't seem to pop to me i love the og 2 ear swept with the recess and emblem that just says dayton to me you know . it just has that look.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 8 2007, 01:14 AM~7205579
> *that ball milled look just don't look good to me just don't seem to pop to me i love the og 2 ear swept with the recess and emblem that just says dayton to me you know . it just has that look.
> *


I love my new 5th 88 spk dayton, i wonder where i got that from, it even came with some wheat and some corn :biggrin:


----------



## SydneyStyle

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 6 2007, 02:21 PM~7190725
> *DAMN THOSE ARE NICE!!!.. :biggrin:
> *


nice.. are they Cokers? or OG?

let me know if im wrong, but arnt OG 520's flat on the tread and the new ones curved? :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Feb 8 2007, 01:24 AM~7205680
> *nice.. are they Cokers? or OG?
> 
> let me know if im wrong, but arnt OG 520's flat on the tread and the new ones curved? :0
> *


They are cokers, I dont know if its because they are 13x7, but my homie and I ordered the same tires the same day from coker, he has 14x6 and the tread is flater on top, they looked exactly the same before we mounted them so Im guessing its the width difference.

They say Premium Sport 520-13, and they are still bias ply.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 6 2007, 09:55 PM~7190486
> *My new D's and 520-13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 02:15 AM~7205589
> *I love my new 5th 88 spk dayton, i wonder where i got that from, it even came with some wheat and some corn :biggrin:
> *


glad you like it homie but not you too with the amish jokes you must have been talking to russ's hater ass lol........


----------



## 187_Regal

hey im no hater....mofo....LOL....you know you love me and you call me that corn bread eatin hillbilly....LOL.....shit billy lives waaaaay further south than my ass.....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Im taking the front disc brakes off and putting the drums back on, they are on the way to get chromed and hopefully have time to have it done for casper if not they will be put on after the show.


----------



## timdog57

What is wrong with the disc brakes?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 9 2007, 11:54 AM~7217867
> *What is wrong with the disc brakes?
> *


I like the look of the drums.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 9 2007, 12:12 PM~7218008
> *I like the look of the drums.
> *


I'm with you Curtis everybody keeps telling me to upgrade to disc but I love the look of the drums. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

5.20s + Hydraulics + all drum brakes = Be careful in that motherfucker!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 06:21 PM~7220522
> *5.20s + Hydraulics + all drum brakes = Be careful in that motherfucker!
> *


x25000


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 06:21 PM~7220522
> *5.20s + Hydraulics + all drum brakes = Be careful in that motherfucker!
> *


No shit, its going to look badass though! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I've got the D's and 520's on one side, anyone want to see pics?


----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## PantyDropper

:0


----------



## 187_Regal

hey curtis you can put my name in your list of people to thank also.....


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 02:11 AM~7223596
> *hey curtis you can put my name in your list of people to thank also.....
> *


if that the case he can put me on there to...lol....but why would he do that for where not in uce....lol  ...looking good curtis...


----------



## 187_Regal

:uh: :ugh: :wave: :happysad: :tongue: hno:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 02:41 AM~7223763
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :wave:  :happysad:  :tongue:  hno:
> *


russ u are silly


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting it ready for the new carpet tomorrow!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 02:44 AM~7223784
> *Getting it ready for the new carpet tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u puting blue back in it...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 10 2007, 01:14 AM~7223606
> *if that the case he can put me on there to...lol....but why would he do that for where not in uce....lol  ...looking good curtis...
> *


Thanks Cheeks, how you been? Livin' life LuxuriouS?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 10 2007, 01:45 AM~7223788
> *damn u puting blue back in it...
> *


Yeah, same carpet. Now that I know what Im doing Im hoping to do a better job than last time, I know you remember.


----------



## 187_Regal

dang homie you quick to forget about your homies helpin.......you suck!!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 02:46 AM~7223795
> *Yeah, same carpet. Now that I know what Im doing Im hoping to do a better job than last time, I know you remember.
> *


yeah i remember,,,if u need some help hit me up...424-6922.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looks bad ass! nothing like a set of d's on 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 01:48 AM~7223802
> *dang homie you quick to forget about your homies helpin.......you suck!!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Fucker I know who helped! :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 10 2007, 01:48 AM~7223807
> *looks bad ass! nothing like a set of d's on 5.20's :biggrin:
> *


No doubt, I love them! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: USOFAMILY, 187_Regal



What it do Russ?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 02:54 AM~7223835
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: USOFAMILY, 187_Regal
> What it do Russ?
> *


whats up russ ,curtis.......


----------



## SixFourClownin

What up Dayton Family?


----------



## 187_Regal

it drives.....i did today and my doors were froze shut.....so since you were askin......my doors freeze up and when im in the car it drives.......and i like the d's and 5.20s......but the blue wheels are still nice......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 01:57 AM~7223849
> *What up Dayton Family?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 02:57 AM~7223849
> *What up Dayton Family?
> *


naw that is true :0


----------



## 187_Regal

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 187_Regal, PantyDropper, USOFAMILY, LUXURIOU$LAC

Throw some Deeeeeeeeeeeeeez on it


----------



## 187_Regal

gotta BUICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK gonna throw some DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ on it.......LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 01:57 AM~7223852
> *it drives.....i did today and my doors were froze shut.....so since you were askin......my doors freeze up and when im in the car it drives.......and i like the d's and 5.20s......but the blue wheels are still nice......
> *


maybe you can buy them russ and rock them on the regal, "orange me blue" the "Florida livin in ky gator" :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 01:57 AM~7223852
> *it drives.....i did today and my doors were froze shut.....so since you were askin......my doors freeze up and when im in the car it drives.......and i like the d's and 5.20s......but the blue wheels are still nice......
> *


Hey mine drove today from greenwood road to my house! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

hey you asked me what it do......thats all it do.......lol........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 01:58 AM~7223856
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 187_Regal, PantyDropper, USOFAMILY, LUXURIOU$LAC
> 
> Throw some Deeeeeeeeeeeeeez on it
> *


will do! they even look almost clean even when they dirty  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 10 2007, 02:01 AM~7223874
> *will do! they even look almost clean even when they dirty   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have Daytons too? :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 02:03 AM~7223877
> *You have Daytons too? :0
> *


5 brand new 88 spokes with 3 sets of old remy's I collect them widewhites :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 10 2007, 02:04 AM~7223884
> *5 brand new 88 spokes with 3 sets of old remy's I collect them widewhites :biggrin:
> *


They was wore once for a show then takin off, they are over 5 years old! I probably will never part with em. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

how much you get em for?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 02:13 AM~7223923
> *how much you get em for?
> *


If i tell you i would have to kill ya! LOL!








Naw i got them off steve/team fab lab for $800 then bought another new one from fleetcabron/max I have about $950 in them all!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, fleetwoodcabron, USOFAMILY


SPEAK OF THE DEVIL! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 187_Regal, gibby64, fleetwoodcabron, USOFAMILY


max whats up bro


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

yes i am the devil lol/..........brb yall


----------



## 187_Regal

talk about shit and look what floats up......LOL....JUST KIDDIN MAX couldnt pass it up bro.....whats up with you?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 10 2007, 02:21 AM~7223953
> *yes i am the devil lol/..........brb yall
> *


MUHAHAHAHAAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 12:28 AM~7223334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 10:04 AM~7224317
> *
> *


 nice paint good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

I can just say again and again .... you really doing it the best way man! Your ride is fucking nice... it is really fun watching this and if you see the total post of this thread i am surly not the only one who is with me on this opinion.  

Curtis .. you doing it really big man! One of the best rides on lil ever ... 

Congras to this beautiful design ,... paint ... chrome just the complete picture does it man!

All the best on the streets!


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^^ bad ass pics ^^^^^^^^

wheels look nice bro ,,,, put the new bananna bar in yet ? should take care of that sway


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 9 2007, 11:57 PM~7223849
> *What up Dayton Family?
> *


Dayton Family :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




curt you still a new booty when it comes to that lol











BRAD I'M GOING TO TAKE CARE OF THAT FIREWALL IN THE MORNING IF YOUR SON LET ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGJordan

Those all chrome looks 100x better man..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Thanks John


----------



## 187_Regal

hey i didnt know if you got it outta my post earlier......but those wheels look good as fuck on there......i like them alot......you gonna have to take me for a ride so i can say i have rode on 5.20s.....i wanna see what they ride like!!!! holla atcha boy.........LOL


----------



## Dolle

lookin good curtis love the all chrome and 5.20's


----------



## KandyKutty

lookin good curtis theres just something else it needs.......




















































oh yeah me behind the wheel/jp :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

Aren't you glad you didn't bag it?? :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala

car's looking good bro paint is killer :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 10 2007, 09:44 AM~7224835
> *Dayton Family :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> curt you still a new booty when it comes to that lol
> BRAD I'M GOING TO TAKE CARE OF THAT FIREWALL IN THE MORNING IF YOUR SON LET ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL, I guess Im a new booty to you but I've been rollin on D's since '99 on my first lowrider. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 10 2007, 11:14 AM~7225040
> *Aren't you glad you didn't bag it?? :biggrin:
> *


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 09:49 AM~7225179
> *YES!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2007, 11:20 AM~7224902
> *hey i didnt know if you got it outta my post earlier......but those wheels look good as fuck on there......i like them alot......you gonna have to take me for a ride so i can say i have rode on 5.20s.....i wanna see what they ride like!!!! holla atcha boy.........LOL
> *


shit russ i think that would be pushing it lol ........ just playing mayne. does look hella good on there curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## DerbycityDave

LOOKS GOOD I got MY BOX OF CHROME TODAY ......................LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Me and Sean put my Interior back in tonight, looks ALOT better now :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2007, 02:07 AM~7228149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice crome


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2007, 04:47 AM~7230534
> *Me and Sean put my Interior back in tonight, looks ALOT better now :biggrin:
> *



Pics. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are my wheel wells, Im going to paint the bottom side beacuse I think the chrome wheels with chrome suspension and chrome wheel wells will be too much so I decided to paint the bottom. 






















I washed and waxed it today, Rebecca cleaned from the back of the front seats back, she is going to finish tomorrow. Kirby is comming down tuesday to stripe the top and do my sign so after that I will wax the top.

Started to clean the trunk tonight, I still need to finish. After that I will tackle the engine bay and front suspension before I put the wheel wells back in and then I will do the belly and rear suspension. 

After that it will be DONE and sitting in my garage awaiting the rollback to Caspers (Im only rollbacking it so it dont get dirty on the way)


----------



## tlc64impala

:0 What more can you say? Nothing. Great job on the 64 Curtis


----------



## 187_Regal

i will drive it for you.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 11 2007, 11:10 PM~7235438
> *i will drive it for you.....
> *


I dont mind driving it, I dont want to risk all the clean up gone down the drain the day of move in. I was actually going to drive it but I starting thinking about it after I started cleaning it.


----------



## 187_Regal

who is settin it up for you?....did you get away from work?


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2007, 08:58 PM~7235342
> *Here are my wheel wells, Im going to paint the bottom side beacuse I think the chrome wheels with chrome suspension and chrome wheel wells will be too much so I decided to paint the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I washed and waxed it today, Rebecca cleaned from the back of the front seats back, she is going to finish tomorrow. Kirby is comming down tuesday to stripe the top and do my sign so after that I will wax the top.
> 
> Started to clean the trunk tonight, I still need to finish. After that I will tackle the engine bay and front suspension before I put the wheel wells back in and then I will do the belly and rear suspension.
> 
> After that it will be DONE and sitting in my garage awaiting the rollback to Caspers (Im only rollbacking it so it dont get dirty on the way)
> *


And you had both sides chrome $$$$$$$ Now your painting it It LOOKS GOOD :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 12 2007, 12:21 AM~7235538
> *And you had both sides chrome $$$$$$$ Now your painting it  It LOOKS GOOD :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


do some cool pinstrips on that side.....either way it looks good...


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

You don't have to explain why you are trailering it to Casper.... After putting in all the work why get it dirty. My car was trailered to Casper several times and it wasn't no where in your class. But it saved me time.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2007, 10:58 PM~7235342
> *Here are my wheel wells, Im going to paint the bottom side beacuse I think the chrome wheels with chrome suspension and chrome wheel wells will be too much so I decided to paint the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the underside fucked up or something????? :uh:


----------



## SydneyStyle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 7 2007, 11:31 PM~7205730
> *They are cokers, I dont know if its because they are 13x7, but my homie and I ordered the same tires the same day from coker, he has 14x6 and the tread is flater on top, they looked exactly the same before we mounted them so Im guessing its the width difference.
> 
> They say Premium Sport 520-13, and they are still bias ply.
> *


  
thanks man.
they be looking sweet, we gunna get a bunch of them down here asap.
do they roll nice on ya ride?


----------



## uce 80 coupe

Curt the car is coming together i apprecites the help yesterday pressing in my bushing, Thats because you know something


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Feb 12 2007, 10:35 AM~7238298
> *Curt the car is coming together i apprecites the help yesterday pressing in my bushing, Thats because you  know something
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

hey curtis , i do know your ride is looking good ........... lmao  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 08:44 PM~7242872
> *hey curtis , i do know your ride is looking good ........... lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks homie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Random shot going into the garage from the house.











Here are the updated interior pics. Looks ALOT better.











































































Engine compartment is cleaning up nicely, still more to go, I will have my wheel wells back tomorrow.






























Few random shots.







































Here is the next thing on my list.


----------



## DerbycityDave

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD MAN.


----------



## "G-Money"

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE

Shit looks tight bro!!! :0


----------



## uce 80 coupe

Interior looks a whole lot better Curt


----------



## 64SUP

LOOKIN DOPE AS FK


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 06:44 PM~7242872
> *hey curtis , i do know your ride is looking good ........... lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 64SUP

WHAT UP CURT


----------



## 187_Regal

really nice curtis


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 13 2007, 10:20 AM~7246534
> *Random shot going into the garage from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the updated interior pics. Looks ALOT better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine compartment is cleaning up nicely, still more to go, I will have my wheel wells back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few random shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the next thing on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice your car s real nice


----------



## LincolnJames

man i bet my finger prints are on every side of this car ....glad i didnt have to clean it :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

is it an original a/c car? if so did you switch the gauge cluster housing? there's suppose to be a square vent in the housing...i just pulled these pieces out of a 64 if you need them...i got them on ebay at cheap prices. anyways, THE CAR LOOKS BAD AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~JO$H~


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 13 2007, 12:26 PM~7248138
> *is it an original a/c car? if so did you switch the gauge cluster housing? there's suppose to be a square vent in the housing...i just pulled these pieces out of a 64 if you need them...i got them on ebay at cheap prices. anyways, THE CAR LOOKS BAD AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~JO$H~
> *


Yeah, I switched the bezel, I dont like the one with the hole in it, plus I dont have A/C.

Good looking out though.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

for sure bro  cant wait to see it at caspers...


----------



## 187_Regal

i like your camera too curt....those pics are nice!!!!


----------



## LUXURY

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
See you in a week and a half.....


----------



## OGJordan

^^Me too!


----------



## All Out Customs

Clean Ride Bro!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks damn good curtis. them KO's are


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks everyone for the positive comments, I really appreciate it, its been a long time now but its finally almost done......... for now.


----------



## KandyKutty

the next saga projet redo III :cheesy: will you be chroming the whole car curtis?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 13 2007, 06:56 PM~7251208
> *the next saga projet redo III  :cheesy: will you be chroming the whole car curtis?
> *


no, he's saving that for project redo redo XVII

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 13 2007, 08:45 AM~7245842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks homie.
> *


ANYTIME BRO !  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I put my wheel wells in last night, here is how my car show sign turned out.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 14 2007, 09:14 AM~7257794
> *I put my wheel wells in last night, here is how my car show sign turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit....how did you get those in without any help??


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 14 2007, 11:20 AM~7258637
> *holy shit....how did you get those in without any help??
> *


LOL, very carefully and time consuming, I still need some help tightening a few nuts and bolts, I need someone to hold a wrench on one side so I can tighten from the other side.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

we'll finish them up on Thursday


----------



## timdog57

I wanna see a pic from the bottom.  Looks real good homie.


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 13 2007, 10:26 PM~7252479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not wood its concrete made to look like wood.i know cause i pulled over i was amazed i thought it was a giant wooden bat


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 14 2007, 11:27 AM~7258696
> *I wanna see a pic from the bottom.    Looks real good homie.
> *


The bottoms are not chrome.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 14 2007, 12:44 PM~7258820
> *The bottoms are not chrome.
> *



I know this.  I read everything in this topic. I wanna see it with the fresh paint.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 14 2007, 12:15 PM~7259120
> *I know this.    I read everything in this topic.  I wanna see it with the fresh paint.
> *


I got you, every bolt under there is chrome when I put them back in, it looks good with the fresh kandy. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

cant wait to see it curtis!!!


----------



## 64SUP

PHAT


----------



## PantyDropper

looks good


----------



## LincolnJames

i feel that the chrome fender wheels take away from the almighty FACTORY A/C UNIT. :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

So last night, I painted my calipers and rotors blue to match the car (Im putting chrome drums and backing plates on after caspers), I rewired the motor with all new wires and ran them behind the wheels wells so you cant see any wiring 

The old lady cleaned my trunk up so its ready, all I have to do is clean the belly and wipe the car down one more time oh and wipe the engine down again since I was in there all night last night. 

I also need to put my arm rest on, Im trying to find out what size the screws are to hold them on.


----------



## ucepnut

damn curtis im speechless that shit is fat :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Feb 15 2007, 01:16 PM~7268378
> *damn curtis im speechless that shit is fat  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! Been working real hard on it.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 14 2007, 09:14 AM~7257794
> *I put my wheel wells in last night, here is how my car show sign turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 15 2007, 02:19 PM~7268408
> *Thanks homie! Been working real hard on it.
> *



And it feels damn good to finally see things come together doesn't it. Even the little stuff.


----------



## granpa

motor looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 15 2007, 04:35 PM~7270339
> *motor looks real good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot Pat! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out

very nice homie


----------



## PantyDropper

no pics of the top...


----------



## SixFourClownin

All it is is some outlines.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 15 2007, 10:57 PM~7273265
> *All it is is some outlines.
> *


awwww well lets see... :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

:thumbsup: nice!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 15 2007, 10:45 PM~7273747
> *awwww well lets see... :biggrin:
> *


Alrighty then, let me go take some pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## LUXURY

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 16 2007, 01:11 AM~7275033
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Starting to come together.


----------



## Dolle

that's it I'm selling mine


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 16 2007, 03:14 AM~7275572
> *that's it I'm selling mine
> *


whatever :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 16 2007, 03:15 AM~7275577
> *whatever :biggrin:
> *


I got alot of catching up to do :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 16 2007, 03:17 AM~7275583
> *I got alot of catching up to do  :angry:
> *


Its called motavation :biggrin: I had my motavation as well. I will keep that under wraps though.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 16 2007, 07:00 AM~7274968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 16 2007, 02:00 AM~7274968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a bad ass pic :thumbsup: .... You should post that on the SLR Photography thread in Lowrider General.


----------



## PantyDropper

looks nice


----------



## 64SUP

rich boy


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 16 2007, 12:37 PM~7278188
> *That is a bad ass pic :thumbsup: .... You should post that on the SLR Photography thread in Lowrider General.
> *


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 16 2007, 06:55 PM~7280712
> *I was thinking the same thing
> *


Why does it really look that good?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 16 2007, 09:11 PM~7282072
> *Why does it really look that good?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 16 2007, 11:11 PM~7282072
> *Why does it really look that good?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo

Holy shit this thing is sick!! cant wait to see it next weekend!! congratz on building one the best rides in ky, if not the east coast!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 17 2007, 10:44 AM~7285009
> *Holy shit this thing is sick!!  cant wait to see it next weekend!!  congratz on building one the best rides in ky, if not the east coast!!
> *


Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

It's alright.
















:biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

YES congratz :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Curt all I can say is DAMN this is one sick Impala bro you will be crushin the comp with this one.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Feb 17 2007, 06:04 PM~7286879
> *Curt all I can say is DAMN this is one sick Impala bro you will be crushin the comp with this one.
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 18 2007, 12:16 AM~7288137
> *Thanks homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I pretty much wraped it up tonight, interior is done, engine bay it done, trunk is done, belly and suspension is done and its all waxed up! All I have to do is finish a few small display items and Im ready. 

I still didnt get everything done that I wished for but Im happy, after Casper I want to remove the disc brakes in the front and have chrome drums done up like the rear and also I want to have my rear springs chromed as well.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Dude, leave the disk brakes on.... Why change them to drums?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 9 2007, 12:12 PM~7218008
> *I like the look of the drums.
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 19 2007, 12:13 AM~7295775
> *I pretty much wraped it up tonight, interior is done, engine bay it done, trunk is done, belly and suspension is done and its all waxed up! All I have to do is finish a few small display items and Im ready.
> 
> I still didnt get everything done that I wished for but Im happy, after Casper I want to remove the disc brakes in the front and have chrome drums done up like the rear and also I want to have my rear springs chromed as well.
> *



is the ville ready for curtis's return to the show circuit?????LOL....good to see you back and messin with the cars bro!!! i will see you this week, i gotta roll through sometime, its nice today i might get out the car and roll up there


----------



## LUXURY

since he wont post the pic he did in the photography topic, i'll do it for him.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 02:35 PM~7297895
> *since he wont post the pic he did in the photography topic, i'll do it for him.
> *


I was thinking that..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 19 2007, 12:12 PM~7297294
> *is the ville ready for curtis's return to the show circuit?????LOL....good to see you back and messin with the cars bro!!! i will see you this week, i gotta roll through sometime, its nice today i might get out the car and roll up there
> *


Thanks man, I have been waiting for this for a while now, I've missed it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 19 2007, 06:14 AM~7296126
> *Dude, leave the disk brakes on....  Why change them to drums?
> *


I like the look of the drums better.


----------



## LUXURY

Done!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry7298192


----------



## LUXURY

I expect alot of good photos from casper.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 06:56 PM~7299995
> *I expect alot of good photos from casper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well I will have a bunch...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 05:56 PM~7299995
> *I expect alot of good photos from casper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey that is the SHIT! How and the hell can I get that at the bottom of all my "good" pitures?????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 19 2007, 07:41 PM~7301188
> *Hey that is the SHIT! How and the hell can I get that at the bottom of all my "good" pitures?????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


do you have photoshop? cause if you do i can send you the .psd file


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7301599
> *do you have photoshop? cause if you do i can send you the .psd file
> *


I just installed vista on my PC, so I dont have photoshop anymore.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 19 2007, 11:39 PM~7304144
> *I just installed vista on my PC, so I dont have photoshop anymore.
> *


your fired. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 20 2007, 12:40 AM~7304157
> *your fired.  :biggrin:
> *


I know it sucks, I need photoshop to edit my pics.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 03:56 PM~7299995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










This is a good PIC OF UCE FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 20 2007, 02:02 AM~7304825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good PIC OF UCE FAMILY :thumbsup:
> *


USOFAMILY


----------



## SixFourClownin

Loading up tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 21 2007, 03:21 PM~7318187
> *Loading up tonight! :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## SixFourClownin

Tears of a Clown is awaiting the rollback. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

be sure to post some setup pics.... :biggrin: 
Can't wait to see the car this weekend.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 22 2007, 06:55 AM~7324220
> *Tears of a Clown is awaiting the rollback. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Don't let Kita come in here! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 22 2007, 10:22 AM~7324934
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't let Kita come in here! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why's that?


----------



## OGJordan

He always clowns on us "Kentucky" boys for saying "rollback". Said he's never heard that till he started coming out here. Try it next time your around him, he'll start crackin on you, lol. "Flatbed motherfucker. What the hell is a "rollllllback?"


----------



## LincolnJames

Here ya go Curtis, I was just playin around before we left. The car looks GREAT. By the way this is Niki not James :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out

looking good


----------



## 187_Regal

it looked alright.........LOL....J/K.....I already told you what i thought..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

PUTING IT DOWN 07 It LOOKS :biggrin: SUPER MAN YOU AND YOUR WIFE DID A GOOD JOB ...


----------



## Dolle

wow curtis that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 22 2007, 05:53 PM~7328829
> *He always clowns on us "Kentucky" boys for saying "rollback".  Said he's never heard that till he started coming out here.  Try it next time your around him, he'll start crackin on you, lol.  "Flatbed motherfucker.  What the hell is a "rollllllback?"
> *


Ahhh, I remember when I had to call a rollback out to pick up my Lincoln when it broke down, he stayed behind to support me.


----------



## Blast From The Past

Looks Awesome


----------



## Blast From The Past

Hope there's not too much chrome on there for SONIC....I got to be going soon.......

uffin:


----------



## 187_Regal

it is warming up


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## YellowAmigo

DAMN!!!!!.. thats a tite line up there. Who's the big fat guy polishing james' linc..... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Quality of the car came out great!!!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Feb 23 2007, 09:16 AM~7333938
> *Hope there's not too much chrome on there for SONIC....I got to be going soon.......
> 
> uffin:
> *



Damn, you STILL haven't taken you pops to Sonic? :0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7334283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP

WHAT UP UCE LOOKIN GOOD THE WHOLE LINE UP


----------



## PITBULL

like the new avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

car looks good Curtis I'm lookin forward to seeing the whole Uce line up tomm.


----------



## silver64

damn that mofo looks clean its come along way


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 23 2007, 07:14 AM~7334283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sick ass pic


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Feb 23 2007, 09:16 AM~7333938
> *Hope there's not too much chrome on there for SONIC....I got to be going soon.......
> 
> uffin:
> *


they are handing out free drink coupons for sonic in the south wing.......im poor i walked by them a few times :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

nice!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Just want to let people know that this car is so much nicer in person.... Pictures do not do the car justice... Great job Curtis....


----------



## OGJordan

I got the last piece you need waiting for you Curtis  :


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 25 2007, 10:50 AM~7347366
> *I got the last piece you need waiting for you Curtis  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 
:twak:


----------



## OGJordan

^^I got more than one, don't worry.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 25 2007, 01:50 PM~7347366
> *I got the last piece you need waiting for you Curtis  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: Im good Jeff, I will leave that to Sean.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Can I borrow $500? :biggrin:

Car looked great homie.


----------



## OGJordan

^Sweet!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 25 2007, 08:11 PM~7349920
> *I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 25 2007, 07:11 PM~7349920
> *I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:
> *


Congradulations on the win. AND are top CAR CLUB WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 25 2007, 10:11 PM~7349920
> *I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:
> *


what?? cash?? wanna trade awards?? lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 25 2007, 10:20 PM~7350616
> *what?? cash?? wanna trade awards?? lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, PantyDropper


cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 26 2007, 12:33 AM~7351323
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, PantyDropper
> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks
> *


sup russ..

congrats...curtis.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 25 2007, 09:11 PM~7349920
> *I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:
> *


You deserved it bro, car was looking hard as fuck out there! real tight!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 26 2007, 01:00 AM~7352304
> *You deserved it bro, car was looking hard as fuck out there! real tight!
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## Dolle

nice to see your car in person Curtis looked damn good


----------



## Sixty34me

curtis the car looked great man.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

One year I took home a toliet seat and plunger! Taylor gave it to me!


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got some more tricks up my sleeve, my money is funny right now so Im trying to get my bills payed and get my money back up (this weekend and week has been a killer getting ready for casper) as soon as Im good, Im back at it.


----------



## LUXURY

Car looked beautiful...congrats!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 25 2007, 08:11 PM~7349920
> *I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING, WHAT TOOK 1ST?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 26 2007, 09:18 PM~7358199
> *IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING, WHAT TOOK 1ST?
> *


was it the john deer impala??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Cheeks took 1st


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 12:51 AM~7359977
> *Cheeks took 1st
> *


i dont know how...but im sure that $500 made up for it...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 27 2007, 01:25 AM~7361096
> *i dont know how...but im sure that $500 made up for it...
> *


It did. :biggrin:

That 500 went twords expenses that whole week and weekend, I ended up broke after this weekend, so that 500 came in handy. I will tell you this, that money went in the bank this morning and is already in the mail to pay bills, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got photoshop to work with Windows Vista so here is a quicky that I did, all I need is to figure out how to get the USOFAMILY PHOTOGRAPHY logo on my pictures.


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 01:21 AM~7361634
> *I got photoshop to work with Windows Vista so here is a quicky that I did, all I need is to figure out how to get the USOFAMILY PHOTOGRAPHY logo on my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 02:21 AM~7361634
> *I got photoshop to work with Windows Vista so here is a quicky that I did, all I need is to figure out how to get the USOFAMILY PHOTOGRAPHY logo on my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats your email captian


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 27 2007, 09:14 AM~7362146
> *whats your email captian
> *


[email protected]

You have to tell me how to make it work.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 27 2007, 03:14 PM~7362146
> *whats your email captian
> *


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 11:07 AM~7363032
> *[email protected]
> 
> You have to tell me how to make it work.
> *


You have mail..

steps:

open in photoshop - the file is a .pdf file. therefore its only accessible through photoshop.

layers - the image is done in layers there the background is seperate. so you can just take the image and drag it onto your photos with the background. therefore, it becomes your watermark. :biggrin: 

call me if u have questions


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sweet, good looking out.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 02:29 PM~7364480
> *Sweet, good looking out.
> *



CAR LOOKIN NICE


----------



## SixFourClownin

Picture by JRO.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 07:56 PM~7366309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by JRO.
> *


this is the best pic i have seen....


----------



## JRO

Its not photoshopped either. :thumbsup: 

Ill send ya the original size later on curtis.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 27 2007, 03:21 AM~7361634
> *I got photoshop to work with Windows Vista so here is a quicky that I did, all I need is to figure out how to get the USOFAMILY PHOTOGRAPHY logo on my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the pic with the black and white but did you sharpen it? Looks like you sharpend it too much. Try it without sharpen and see how it looks. Or sharpen it very little. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 27 2007, 05:01 PM~7366341
> *this is the best pic i have seen....
> *


i was thinking the same thing,,,,just something about it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 27 2007, 07:08 PM~7366386
> *I like the pic with the black and white but did you sharpen it? Looks like you sharpend it too much. Try it without sharpen and see how it looks. Or sharpen it very little.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, all I did was click "sharpen" there is another sharpen tool there that just sharpens the edges, maybee I should have used that one instead or not at all.


----------



## "G-Money"

Luv the pics, the 4 looks good man.


----------



## SixFourClownin

TTT


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 28 2007, 05:02 PM~7374990
> *TTT
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

uffin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 27 2007, 02:08 PM~7363998
> *You have mail..
> 
> steps:
> 
> open in photoshop - the file is a .pdf file. therefore its only accessible through photoshop.
> 
> layers - the image is done in layers there the background is seperate. so you can just take the image and drag it onto your photos with the background. therefore, it becomes your watermark.  :biggrin:
> 
> call me if u have questions
> *


Alright, I can get the watermark to apear on the image but now how would you resize the mark and move it to where I want it?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 01:03 AM~7379352
> *Alright, I can get the watermark to apear on the image but now how would you resize the mark and move it to where I want it?
> *


Photoshops appear in layer form...highlight the logo layer and use the selection tool to resize.

This is an old photoshop tool bar but same thing - the top button on the right sdie


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 28 2007, 12:56 AM~7366309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by JRO.
> *


 nice pic


----------



## LincolnJames

isnt this topic done yet? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Alrighty, I can move the logo, but how do you make it smaller/bigger?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7385448
> *Alrighty, I can move the logo, but how do you make it smaller/bigger?
> *


your slow huh? 

once you select the logo layer you can resize it from the corners


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:44 PM~7386494
> *your slow huh?
> 
> once you select the logo layer you can resize it from the corners
> *


OK, here is what Im doing.......... I open the photo from "file" and then I open the watermark from "file". Then I click and hold the watermark on the right side where it says layers, then I drag it to the photo. After that I click the move tool and drag it where I want it, and thats it, I cant get it to resize. I cant move the corners in or out. :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:23 PM~7386984
> *OK, here is what Im doing.......... I open the photo from "file" and then I open the watermark from "file". Then I click and hold the watermark on the right side where it says layers, then I drag it to the photo. After that I click the move tool and drag it where I want it, and thats it, I cant get it to resize. I cant move the corners in or out. :dunno:
> *


just call me...typing instructions is harder


----------



## SixFourClownin

Alright, here is a quick one, I would like to know how to add the black boarder, other than that I think Im picking up on it well.


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 2 2007, 02:04 AM~7388465
> *Alright, here is a quick one, I would like to know how to add the black boarder, other than that I think Im picking up on it well.
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is an old photo thatt I just messes around with.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Took this bitch for a quick ride today, still have a few minor kinks to work out before I will be able to ride it anytime I want.


----------



## Blast From The Past

SONIC........................
uffin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 5 2007, 01:16 AM~7408078
> *Took this bitch for a quick ride today, still have a few minor kinks to work out before I will be able to ride it anytime I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks nice in the sunlight! 

Be careful though, somebody might take that mfer before you get back over the guardrail! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

hell be careful just parking it. when I used to drive mine people always parked next to mine and dented up my doors. fuckers.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 5 2007, 04:26 PM~7412280
> *hell be careful just parking it. when I used to drive mine people always parked next to mine and dented up my doors. fuckers.
> *


X2 hate that shit you park as far away from all the other cars and some fucker in a broke down ford parks next to you just to dent your door :angry: :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 5 2007, 11:36 AM~7409666
> *Looks nice in the sunlight!
> 
> Be careful though, somebody might take that mfer before you get back over the guardrail! :biggrin:
> *






shit looks clean as hell curtis


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 5 2007, 03:53 PM~7412429
> *X2 hate that shit you park as far away from all the other cars and some fucker in a broke down ford parks next to you just to dent your door :angry:  :angry:
> *


right it doesn't matter if you park way out in bumfucked egypt and no one is there, you come out there is a car on both sides and nowhere else.


----------



## Blast From The Past

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 5 2007, 07:29 PM~7412622
> *right it doesn't matter if you park way out in bumfucked egypt and no one is there, you come out there is a car on both sides and nowhere else.
> *



People like that are assholes that just can't get over someone else having something nice..........


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Mar 5 2007, 06:03 PM~7413274
> *People like that are assholes that just can't get over someone else having something nice..........
> 
> *


it's that or in my case people said my car was atracted to other cars.


----------



## JRO

Does it ride pretty good on the 520's?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 6 2007, 04:58 PM~7421084
> *Does it ride pretty good on the 520's?
> *


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 6 2007, 02:58 PM~7421084
> *Does it ride pretty good on the 520's?
> *


Yes thay do,,,,,, cooker are nice you can get them at your local SMART SHOPPER DEALER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Dave, your spelling cracks me the hell up, I love it.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 26 2007, 04:11 AM~7349920
> *I took home 2nd in my class and the rising star cash award for 500.00 tonight! :biggrin:
> *


you took second to what ?, a hotrod ? i know another lolow didnt beat you !

congrats Curtis , im sure you liked the 500 better anyway , i know i would ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 6 2007, 08:13 PM~7423459
> *you took second to what ?, a hotrod ? i know another lolow didnt beat you !
> 
> congrats Curtis , im sure you liked the 500 better anyway , i know i would ... :thumbsup:
> *


 I think they said Cheecks beat him


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 05:49 PM~7421454
> *
> *


That a yes? No? Maybe? lol

I was wondering because someone told me they wasnt good to drive on. Just curious.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 6 2007, 11:12 PM~7424006
> *That a yes? No? Maybe? lol
> 
> I was wondering because someone told me they wasnt good to drive on. Just curious.
> *


I love them, I think they rode smooth as hell.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 6 2007, 10:13 PM~7423459
> *you took second to what ?, a hotrod ? i know another lolow didnt beat you !
> 
> congrats Curtis , im sure you liked the 500 better anyway , i know i would ... :thumbsup:
> *


You know I loved the money, that shit went right in the bank and was in the mail to pay bills monday afternoon, lol.

Thanks for the kind words Brent.


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, Photography people! How do you get the black frame around your picture?

And LUXURY is there a way to change the color of my watermark for pictures that dont have any blue (for instance, Russ' car).


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 6 2007, 11:13 PM~7423459
> *you took second to WHAT?, a hotrod ? i know another lolow didnt beat you !
> 
> congrats Curtis , im sure you liked the 500 better anyway , i know i would ... :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i know crazy shit ...


----------



## LincolnJames

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 7 2007, 12:18 AM~7424560
> *yeah i know crazy shit ...
> *


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 11:17 PM~7424558
> *OK, Photography people! How do you get the black frame around your picture?
> 
> And LUXURY is there a way to change the color of my watermark for pictures that dont have any blue (for instance, Russ' car).
> *


Border steps:

Image -> Canvas Size -> Down down box from inches to pixels -> then increase the pixels by 20 both height and width -> change color to black


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 7 2007, 12:23 AM~7424606
> *Border steps:
> 
> Image -> Canvas Size -> Down down box from inches to pixels -> then increase the pixels by 20 both height and width -> change color to black
> *


Alrighty, now is there a way to change the watermark color to match the photo? I know not to save it after Im done so it will go back to the way it was.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 11:59 PM~7424910
> *Alrighty, now is there a way to change the watermark color to match the photo? I know not to save it after Im done so it will go back to the way it was.
> *


Right click the layers > blending options


----------



## PantyDropper




----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## JRO

"Damn you fine...can I get yo numba??"








:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 12 2007, 03:30 PM~7463244
> *"Damn you fine...can I get yo numba??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


i just want a donut


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey LUXURY, Im having a problem changing the color of the background from white to black.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7465344
> *Hey LUXURY, Im having a problem changing the color of the background from white to black.
> *


Nevermind, I got it.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Check out my newest piece! What do you think?????


----------



## SixFourClownin

My homies daughter, Marilyn.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

u know how i know your gay???



















> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 12 2007, 03:47 PM~7462523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that's how :biggrin:  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 08:03 AM~7467901
> *u know how i know your gay???
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that's how :biggrin:   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



You know how I know your gay?









Cause, your thinking about me! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 12 2007, 03:30 PM~7463244
> *"Damn you fine...can I get yo numba??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WTF :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me

Man Curtis that rim cleaner I got from you pissed me off. I went out there when I got home figureing I'd be out there all day cleaning them rims, fuck 5 minutes later they all were clean! LOL.That shit works great, but I used half the bottle. hey me and my neighbor are going to head out there tomarrow to your shop aNd Imma pic up those tires. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 13 2007, 03:57 PM~7470106
> *Man Curtis that rim cleaner I got from you pissed me off. I went out there when I got home figureing I'd be out there all day cleaning them rims, fuck 5 minutes later they all were clean! LOL.That shit works great, but I used half the bottle. hey me and my neighbor are going to head out there tomarrow to your shop aNd Imma pic up those tires. :biggrin:
> *


Whew, I though it was bad, lol. Im glad you liked it, like I said I use the same shit and I love it. See you tomorrow!


----------



## 187_Regal

soap and water works great too.....but that slammin works when you cant get to the spokes that easy......


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 13 2007, 07:41 PM~7472440
> *soap and water works great too.....but that  slammin works when you cant get to the spokes that easy......
> *


See the hubs were bad from where these rims stayed outside. The dirt was caked on, but that stuff worked like a charm


----------



## SixFourClownin

My dog Bailey!


----------



## 187_Regal

that is a really really good pic of bailey.......


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 15 2007, 08:52 AM~7482617
> *that is a really really good pic of bailey.......
> *


I have had that picture for a long time and just now decided to post it up.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 15 2007, 01:07 PM~7483636
> *I have had that picture for a long time and just now decided to post it up.
> *



I was gonna say, still looks like a puppy there. :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 13 2007, 07:43 AM~7468030
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> You know how I know your gay?
> Cause, your thinking about me! :0 :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 15 2007, 12:22 PM~7483736
> *I was gonna say, still looks like a puppy there.  :biggrin:
> *


I swear bro, she still looks the same! :0 I love it.


----------



## Sixty34me

thanks agian the tires look great.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 15 2007, 03:05 PM~7485058
> *I swear bro, she still looks the same! :0 I love it.
> *


WHAT UP BOY 

DO U EVER PIC UP THE PHONE


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 15 2007, 05:53 PM~7485736
> *WHAT UP BOY
> 
> DO U EVER PIC UP THE PHONE
> *


Nah, not while Im at work, lol.


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 15 2007, 12:18 AM~7481037
> *My dog Bailey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just could see you walkin your dog :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 16 2007, 09:50 AM~7489698
> *i just could see you walkin your dog :biggrin:
> *


I do too, I walked her for 45 minutes the other night. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

should have backing plates and drums ready for u monday or tuesday,tell your dad ill drop off him some money at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 16 2007, 01:37 PM~7491192
> *should have backing plates and drums ready for u monday or tuesday,tell your dad ill drop off him some money at the same time  :biggrin:
> *


SWEET!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

:wave: :wave: fam


----------



## SixFourClownin

OK, so this car is DONE for the most part, a few little pieces here and there, thats it. Nothing to really post pictures of. I dont think this topic is going to last biengs the car is done so, I want to start another topic and Im thinking about doing it in the POST YOU RIDES forum.

What does everyone think?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 17 2007, 05:02 PM~7495755
> *OK, so this car is DONE for the most part, a few little pieces here and there, thats it. Nothing to really post pictures of. I dont think this topic is going to last biengs the car is done so, I want to start another topic and Im thinking about doing it in the POST YOU RIDES forum.
> 
> What does everyone think?
> *



Curtis,...

it has been great reading and wainting for new pics in your built up! You really did the best,... it will be great to have a new topic with all show pics and what is new in post your rides!

I will be suscribing to this again and enjoy the great work and this beautiful 64!

All the best and lots of fun drinving it,... you have a beautiful 64!

Fabian


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 17 2007, 08:02 AM~7495755
> *OK, so this car is DONE for the most part, a few little pieces here and there, thats it. Nothing to really post pictures of. I dont think this topic is going to last biengs the car is done so, I want to start another topic and Im thinking about doing it in the POST YOU RIDES forum.
> 
> What does everyone think?
> *


SWEET :uh:


----------



## Blast From The Past

Hey Curt what's up with going to Sonic without me?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Mar 18 2007, 10:01 AM~7500220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt what's up with going to Sonic without me?
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

YOu gotta teach me! :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Mar 18 2007, 11:01 AM~7500220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt what's up with going to Sonic without me?
> 
> *


thats some funny shit... :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Mar 18 2007, 11:01 AM~7500220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt what's up with going to Sonic without me?
> 
> *


Add the Almighty Rider in that pic and it would be classic... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

TEARS OF A CLOWN - My Finished topic in Post Your Rides


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Mar 18 2007, 10:01 AM~7500220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt what's up with going to Sonic without me?
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64SUP

WHAT UP


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

What up Curt


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Mar 21 2007, 08:23 AM~7520443
> *What up Curt
> *


What up fam.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got a new camera tonight, the lense that came with it is a hell of a zoom, now I wish I had a lense that will focus on something a little closer.

Bad ass camera though!!!


----------



## DerbycityDave

:0 THAT IS SOME PRO PIC'S THERE . LOOKS GOOD...... :uh:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 22 2007, 01:47 AM~7527280
> *Got a new camera tonight, the lense that came with it is a hell of a zoom, now I wish I had a lense that will focus on something a little closer.
> 
> Bad ass camera though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice camera .... What lenses did you get with it?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 22 2007, 09:16 AM~7528335
> *Nice camera .... What lenses did you get with it?
> *


It is a 75-300mm, Im going to try and sell a few things to get a more standard lense.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7530772
> *It is a 75-300mm, Im going to try and sell a few things to get a more standard lense.
> *


CAN I GET SOME MONEY DAD :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 22 2007, 08:28 PM~7532415
> *CAN I GET SOME MONEY DAD :biggrin:
> *


LOL, didnt you read Im trying to sell some things, IM BROKE! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 22 2007, 05:15 PM~7530772
> *It is a 75-300mm, Im going to try and sell a few things to get a more standard lense.
> *


I got that lens and an 18-55mm. The 75-300 is great for longer dist. shots, but you need a smaller lens for everyday use. I also just bought a micro lens off ebay. It attaches to the other lens and gives a panoramic effect. It also give the fisheye effect. :thumbsup: 
This is one of the things you can do with the micro lens.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah man, Im going today to get the kit lense (18-55mm). Its the cheapest one, lol. That way I can have a wider rage to get used to the SLR and then I will move on to a micro lense and then possibly the fisheye.


----------



## YellowAmigo

It was $40 well spent on the micro lens....


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 22 2007, 10:28 PM~7532885
> *I got that lens and an 18-55mm. The 75-300 is great for longer dist. shots, but you need a smaller lens for everyday use. I also just bought a micro lens off ebay. It attaches to the other lens and gives a panoramic effect. It also give the fisheye effect. :thumbsup:
> This is one of the things you can do with the micro lens.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need me to send one of my chicks over there to clean dog :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 22 2007, 07:32 PM~7532457
> *LOL, didnt you read Im trying to sell some things, IM BROKE! :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 22 2007, 01:47 AM~7527280
> *Got a new camera tonight, the lense that came with it is a hell of a zoom, now I wish I had a lense that will focus on something a little closer.
> 
> Bad ass camera though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2007, 04:26 PM~7538209
> *nice!!
> *


Thanks, homie. Trying to figure this bitch out man, I think I need to take a nerve pill to keep the SOB from shaking, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Taken with my new camera, if it wasnt for the light glare it would be PERFECT!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 24 2007, 04:54 PM~7543488
> *Taken with my new camera, if it wasnt for the light glare it would be PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 24 2007, 04:54 PM~7543488
> *Taken with my new camera, if it wasnt for the light glare it would be PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice pic Curt


----------



## KandyKutty

dam son that camera is no joke


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another picture I took today! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

cool pics Curtis


----------



## big pimpin

Congrats on ride of the month! I knew you would be up in there.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 2 2007, 09:54 AM~7600793
> *Congrats on ride of the month!  I knew you would be up in there.
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

congarts Uce.


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 2 2007, 08:54 AM~7600793
> *Congrats on ride of the month!  I knew you would be up in there.
> *


x2


----------



## SixFourClownin

Its too cold to ride so its sitting in the garage collecting dust, I think I might go use the cali duster on that bitch!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is my newest work, done yesterday, 1st sit in of 3, it will be dope when its done.





































And I added this onto my car, did my roof like mine and put the plaque in the back window.


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 13 2007, 11:30 AM~7893598
> *Here is my newest work, done yesterday, 1st sit in of 3, it will be dope when its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I added this onto my car, did my roof like mine and put the plaque in the back window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks dope bro


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 13 2007, 11:30 AM~7893598
> *Here is my newest work, done yesterday, 1st sit in of 3, it will be dope when its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I added this onto my car, did my roof like mine and put the plaque in the back window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@May 13 2007, 06:51 PM~7895332
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


How you love that? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 13 2007, 11:30 AM~7893598
> *Here is my newest work, done yesterday, 1st sit in of 3, it will be dope when its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I added this onto my car, did my roof like mine and put the plaque in the back window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Diablo

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631




----------



## Stickz




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~Look good man~


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 21 2007, 12:24 AM~8145656
> *~Look good man~
> *


Thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~Thanks man For the hook up with my paint~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

man how's the price on those tats?


----------



## SixFourClownin

125 an hour


----------



## Sixty34me

hmmmmm


----------



## juandik

who is doin the tatts for you ?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Jeremiah at Tattoo Charlie's on Dixie Highway


----------



## JRO

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here is a sneak peek at the new RYDERS Magazine! :0 , actually you can see it at RYDERS-MAGAZINE.com, I cant wait untill it comes out in the stores. They are doing real magazine this time, GLOSSY!


----------



## Black Out

nice


----------



## PantyDropper

nice..ill have to stop by and get one..


----------



## juiced86

looks good homie


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Aug 13 2007, 10:34 PM~8546242
> *looks good homie
> *


Thanks bro, your monte looks good as fuck.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

congrats on the spread curt :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Aug 16 2007, 02:42 AM~8566085
> *Thanks bro, your monte looks good as fuck.
> *


Thanks homie.... i hope it looks alot better after i get some new paint on it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Thats sweet lookin i need to pick one up :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

worth the wat homie it looks great.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## juiced86

DID YOU GET THEM RYDERS MAGAZINES YET?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Aug 22 2007, 09:47 PM~8619516
> *DID YOU GET THEM RYDERS MAGAZINES YET?
> *


Yep


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Aug 8 2007, 05:48 AM~8501530
> *Jeremiah at Tattoo Charlie's on Dixie Highway
> *


man let me know next time you go I've been thinking of getting one and would like to see one done in person.


----------



## SixFourClownin

alright


----------



## DerbycityDave

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c87/tool...t=Project21.flv


----------



## juiced86




----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn I forgot about this thread, lol.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Dec 12 2007, 02:03 PM~9436590
> *Damn I forgot about this thread, lol.
> *


yes curtis you have a build up thread :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wow brought it back from the dead :0


----------



## DerbycityDave

:wave: HELLO curtis .........


----------



## wax

:thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

wow that pic is cool :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 21 2008, 07:26 PM~9749183
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

so this build is all over with?


----------



## TRUDAWG

what ever happened to this guy, did he fall out with his club, and get out of lowriding???


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 22 2008, 12:10 PM~9755009
> *what ever happened to this guy, did he fall out with his club, and get out of lowriding???
> *


i would hope not, he's got it tatted on his forearm


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Jan 22 2008, 10:28 AM~9755124-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would hope not, he's got it tatted on his forearm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Louisville Slugger_@Dec 12 2007, 02:03 PM~9436590
> *Between people acting like they don't know you because you dropped a club,
> And people only calling you when they need something from you.
> I only have a VERY few people I consider friends,
> The REST are just my acquaintances.
> 
> If the shoe fits then wear it.
> *


His signature :dunno:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 22 2008, 10:28 AM~9755124
> *i would hope not, he's got it tatted on his forearm
> *


I think he either quit or got kicked out, don't know exactly how it went down, he started his own club called Family, using the "Famous" logo. I haven't seen curtis on here in a while.  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 22 2008, 01:06 PM~9754983
> *so this build is all over with?
> *


Nah, Im just taking a break with it, Im redoing my trunk this summer and working on the last of my chrome undies.

Im still here :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Apr 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10540643
> *Nah, Im just taking a break with it, Im redoing my trunk this summer and working on the last of my chrome undies.
> 
> Im still here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 22 2008, 01:10 PM~9755009
> *what ever happened to this guy, did he fall out with his club, and get out of lowriding???
> *


I fell out with the club, but its all good, it happens. I still love 'em, I wouldnet have it tatted on me if I didnt.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 22 2008, 04:42 PM~9756327
> *His signature :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: There is a wide range of people that the shoe fits, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 23 2008, 07:06 PM~9765635
> *I think he either quit or got kicked out, don't know exactly how it went down, he started his own club called Family, using the "Famous" logo.  I haven't seen curtis on here in a while.   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah family is not really a "club" its just something I did for my real Family, me and my pops have a plaque. I just like the logo, plus you can walk in a mall and see fake Famous belt buckles, so why not a plaque for my own personal use.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 21 2008, 08:26 PM~9749183
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this pic, I did good on it didnt I? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Will we ever see this car out of the garage and on the streets again? :0


----------



## Sixty34me

hopefully we'll get to see it again


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yes, Im working on getting the trunk redone and then Im trying to get a fuel injection kit for it and then I will drive it more.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Apr 30 2008, 02:18 PM~10543236
> *Yes, Im working on getting the trunk redone and then Im trying to get a fuel injection kit for it and then I will drive it more.
> *


Can I tag along for just one ride :biggrin: , I haven't rode in a juiced ride since...uhhh bout3 years


----------



## 187_Regal

I thought it was M.I.A. I havent seen this car in about a year.......didnt you sell it.....lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 30 2008, 07:24 PM~10544569
> *Can I tag along for just one ride :biggrin: , I haven't rode in a juiced ride since...uhhh bout3 years
> *


Yep, as soon as I start driving it I will PM you, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:08 PM~10544922
> *I thought it was M.I.A. I havent seen this car in about a year.......didnt you sell it.....lol
> *


I thought about selling it but I cant, I would hate to see it end up like my old Lincoln.


----------



## Big Doe

Man you need to put an XBox in it so you can take it out all the time :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 1 2008, 11:03 AM~10550247
> *Man you need to put an XBox in it so you can take it out all the time  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha, that would be dope, I'd be in that bitch all the time then.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger+May 1 2008, 07:09 AM~10550007-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about selling it but I cant, I would hate to see it end up like my old Lincoln.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> word you'd kick yourself for having such a damn nice car and letting it go!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Louisville Slugger_@May 1 2008, 10:21 AM~10551294
> *Ha Ha, that would be dope, I'd be in that bitch all the time then.
> *


wow! I'd say no to the xbox, to me wouldn't look right in it


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@May 1 2008, 07:09 AM~10550007
> *I thought about selling it but I cant, I would hate to see it end up like my old Lincoln.
> *



ill come over and take it out for a drive if you need someone to drive it.....i will do it for free and you wont have to pay me.....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10553902
> *ill come over and take it out for a drive if you need someone to drive it.....i will do it for free and you wont have to pay me.....
> *


LOL, but fuck you know how much you'd pay in gas! That Mofo has a 20 gallon tank! At prices right now, and thats if he doesn't have to run super thats $73 to fill up!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Tell me about it I just had to fill up the Hummer.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@May 2 2008, 07:30 AM~10559160
> *Tell me about it I just had to fill up the Hummer.
> *


word! My impala I had to run fucking super. It used to cost me $25 to fill up the Impala when I used to show! Now it would cost me 78!

also Thanks for the help today Curtis. I think my dad is going to get those Boyd rims, but he's still thinking bout it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

How much would you sell it for? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10565763
> *How much would you sell it for?  :biggrin:
> *


What the Hummer or the Impala?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@May 6 2008, 02:36 PM~10589735
> *What the Hummer or the Impala?
> *


Damn Curtis, my old Impala ******* :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Apr 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10540643
> *Nah, Im just taking a break with it, Im redoing my trunk this summer and working on the last of my chrome undies.
> 
> Im still here  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10591001
> *Damn Curtis, my old Impala *******  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I dont know man, I dont want to let it go but if someone had enough bread bye bye she goes.


----------



## timdog57

Just ride this motherfucker for the summer then work on it during the winter. I am ready to see it out!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 7 2008, 10:17 AM~10597354
> *Just ride this motherfucker for the summer then work on it during the winter.  I am ready to see it out!
> *


Me too.


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah yeah heard that before......lol.....remember when we rode it up to the mall that time........LOL.......damn i thought you was crazy for taking it up there......lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 8 2008, 05:58 PM~10609927
> *yeah yeah heard that before......lol.....remember when we rode it up to the mall that time........LOL.......damn i thought you was crazy for taking it up there......lol
> *


I'll do it again too, I dont care where I take it, I just got to get it out.


----------



## 187_Regal

just say the words bro......you know i come through.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 14 2008, 08:03 PM~10656411
> *just say the words bro......you know i come through.....
> *


I know thats right, hey I cleaned the car off the other day (well the wife did) all I gotta do is wash it and fix the coolant leak and drive it.


----------



## 187_Regal

holla at me hopefully finish mine up this weekend.......


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@May 15 2008, 06:36 AM~10660217
> *I know thats right, hey I cleaned the car off the other day (well the wife did) all I gotta do is wash it and fix the coolant leak and drive it.
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

I tell you what, if I get to drive mine you have to drive yours!...lol


----------



## 187_Regal

There goes that idea....lol....


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, in all reality you probably wont see it out, I dont cruise anymore because there is nowhere to do it nowadays. And I dont feel like sitting at a show all day. You can come to my house if you want to see it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@May 20 2008, 01:36 PM~10695850
> *LOL, in all reality you probably wont see it out, I dont cruise anymore because there is nowhere to do it nowadays. And I dont feel like sitting at a show all day. You can come to my house if you want to see it.
> *



Thats why everyone goes to the park on Sundays.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 20 2008, 10:37 AM~10695862
> *Thats why everyone goes to the park on Sundays.
> *


this is true.... here I will invite you.......









Hey curtis, you know what would be pretty swell? Well on every lovely sunday afternoon, all of us cool cats met up at Iriquios Park around 1-2pm. I think it would be neat if you could make it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Apr 30 2008, 11:50 AM~10541020
> *I love this pic, I did good on it didnt I? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sickthree

:0


----------



## 187_Regal

now you dont have an excuse....plus there are those car show cruise ins that go on during the weekend where you can just ride out and park....chill....and it dont cost a thing other that the gas money to get there......it just requires you to drive it there......


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2008, 02:48 PM~10697484
> *now you dont have an excuse....plus there are those car show cruise ins that go on during the weekend where you can just ride out and park....chill....and it dont cost a thing other that the gas money to get there......it just requires you to drive it there......
> *


this is true. Dairy queen on dixie *****


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob

yeah what they said


----------



## JRO

Love the new dew man. Looks good on ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 18 2008, 01:38 AM~10894287
> *Love the new dew man. Looks good on ya.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL, dude your halarious.


----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 20 2008, 03:31 PM~10696582
> *this is true.... here I will invite you.......
> Hey curtis, you know what would be pretty swell? Well on every lovely sunday afternoon, all of us cool cats met up at Iriquios Park around 1-2pm. I think it would be neat if you could make it.
> *


wheres this park if your comin from indiana, 65 south? is there a pretty good turn out on sundays? worth the drive?


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10897737
> *wheres this park if your comin from indiana, 65 south? is there a pretty good turn out on sundays? worth the drive?
> *


There are alot of pictures in the Louisville topic about 15 or so pages back. Big turn outs


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well here is the conclusion. Thanks to everyone that helped out, love you guys!

Sorry for the shitty camera phone pics.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

keeping kentucky on the map :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

You know it


----------



## PHAT-SO

lookin good curtis congrats on the feature bro glad you gonna bring it out again and ride


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thanks bro, Im actually about to go outside now and get this fucking battery thing figured out, its killing me. LOL


----------



## Big Doe

Layout looks good :thumbsup: cant wait to see it on the road again


----------



## SixFourClownin

Me either, I got it started today but its leaking gas out of the carb, and my hydraulics hasnt leaked at all while it sat but after just raising it and lowering it I leaked a little so Im thinking about replacing all my fittings and slowdowns, all my chrome shit the fuckers that plated it fucked them up so they leak.


----------



## impala_631

congrats on the feature,u back with the uce now?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PublicEnemy1964_@Sep 6 2008, 11:32 PM~11537489
> *Me either, I got it started today but its leaking gas out of the carb, and my hydraulics hasnt leaked at all while it sat but after just raising it and lowering it I leaked a little so Im thinking about replacing all my fittings and slowdowns, all my chrome shit the fuckers that plated it fucked them up so they leak.
> *


Oh well thats only minor shit. Im sure the slowdowns will be fine. You might as well get stianless fittings if you plan to keep the car. They are expensive but look good and wont leak like the chrome ones.


----------



## OURLIFE

congrats on the spred curtis...... cant wait to see the issue


----------



## tlc64impala

congrats on the feature Homie, im glad to see this topic back up :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 7 2008, 12:39 AM~11537897
> *congrats on the feature,u back with the uce now?
> *


Thanks bro, no Im not with Uce anymore but I still have love for the club. 

And thanks everyone else for the props.


----------



## SixFourClownin

You might be seeing a new thread called ~*~*~Project Daily!~*~*~ real soon.  Whole new vehicle. :0 :0 Lord willing and the creek dont rise.


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: turned out great.can't wait to see the new project


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Oct 28 2008, 10:31 AM~11993640
> *You might be seeing a new thread called ~*~*~Project Daily!~*~*~ real soon.  Whole new vehicle. :0 :0 Lord willing and the creek dont rise.
> *


good luck


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 28 2008, 11:34 AM~11993660-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  turned out great.can't wait to see the new project
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks NIM.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dolle_@Oct 28 2008, 11:36 AM~11993679
> *good luck
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 28 2008, 11:55 AM~11993867
> *:cheesy:
> *


  Roadtrip to OH this weekend, I just have ti call the guy and make sure he is willing to hold it until I get there.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well I found a daily, I started a thread already check it out and give me your input.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 9 2008, 08:13 AM~12102844
> *Well I found a daily, I started a thread already check it out and give me your input.
> *


Looks good! Do the same color combo as on the 64 ! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 9 2008, 06:43 AM~12103861
> *Looks good! Do the same color combo as on the 64 !  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, I have something in mind.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## Individuals502

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dippin'low!

wow she lookin' real good!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting it out this weekend for the Individuals Picnic, representing!


----------



## 187_Regal

you dug this one up....lol


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 25 2010, 11:29 AM~17597429
> *you dug this one up....lol
> *


LOL, yep. I'm going through it now from the beginning to see it come together and some of the horrible ideas I had back then, lol


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@May 25 2010, 10:26 AM~17597404
> *Getting it out this weekend for the Individuals Picnic, representing!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I think it's funny how people were giving me shit back then when I was working on it, and then I took it where I took it, goes to show you never know what someone can really do.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@May 25 2010, 11:03 AM~17597723
> *I think it's funny how people were giving me shit back then when I was working on it, and then I took it where I took it, goes to show you never know what someone can really do.*



x2  see ya this weekend bro...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@May 25 2010, 12:03 PM~17597723
> *I think it's funny how people were giving me shit back then when I was working on it, and then I took it where I took it, goes to show you never know what someone can really do.
> *


I'll never give you shit for where you took it as long as you start taking it places again. You can't take a car to that level and just be done with it, gotta ride it or it will end up wasting away to nothing.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got the four out of my pops house and at its new home around the corner from my house.


----------



## indyzmosthated

cant wait to see it this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 26 2010, 01:11 PM~17610012
> *cant wait to see it this weekend :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to get it out, going to pick it up tomorrow after work and then it clean up time.


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@May 28 2010, 12:57 AM~17628652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


talks what the fuck I'm talking about. :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Now you need a :twak: :rant: :buttkick: for it taking so long. I won't post it on rotting impala fest now...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 28 2010, 04:29 AM~17630235
> *talks what the fuck I'm talking about. :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Now you need a  :twak:  :rant:  :buttkick: for it taking so long. I won't post it on rotting impala fest now...
> *


LOL, dude that would have been hilarious if I would have seen it on there.


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@May 30 2010, 07:50 PM~17648708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Foe was lookin good out there hommie.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> Foe was lookin good out there hommie.
> [/b]


Shit, thanks bro. It was good seeing you, I mean I didn't see much of you but it was still cool to throw up a deuce!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Well, I got the wife to help me clean the Impala up, been driving it daily for a while now.


----------



## 187_Regal

Curts still lurkin too lol


----------

